# A journey into the workshop.



## dbhost

*A journey into the workshop #1. Starting over, getting organized.*

After spending the time, money, and effort to get the equipment I need to get moving in earnest in woodworking, I am doing so. But a little background might help you dear readers to understand where I am coming from…

I hated junior high, and high school. Passionately hated that entire experience with 3 major exceptions.

#1. The social interactions. Some of the best friends I have ever had, I made in Junior High, and High School. I try to maintain many of those friendships even today…

#2. Art class, for the same reasons I also enjoyed…
#3. Shop classes, specifically Wood Shop, and Welding Shop. I was encouraged to create and express myself through those classes.

While I thoroughly enjoyed college, by the time I entered college, I was in a long term, bad domestic situation that kept me away from woodworking for many years…

Fast forward 21 years, a new marriage (I am VERY blessed this time!) to a wonderful woman that actually encourages me to express and explore these things… This also coincided with my career taking off in the direction I was working toward, with sufficient income to at least indulge woodworking with a bang for the buck point of view…

I started building up my workshop from a basic circular saw, cheap router table, sanding block, and old hand me down hack saw to what it is today in January 2008.

So now it's time for me to get organized, in both the workshop and the blog… I am hopefully making progress with both.

In case you haven't seen it, my workshop tour page is renewed pretty frequently. I try to keep it up to date with the changes I am making in the shop.

Today was a day of throwing away. Of chucking cut offs from old 2×4s that had bent nails driven into them. The only uses I could think of for keeping these cutoffs are as kindling, and I have plenty of that… So in the trash can they went…

Next came hooking the long hose to the Thien cyclone, and sucking up as much sawdust as I could put a hose to… I have some leftover issues but nothing serious.

Lastly, I had to un bury my planer, and table saw. (Long story, workshop garage not just used as workshop quite yet…).

Since the long hose was out, drug the planer over to the hose, hooked it up, and planed my 4×4 cedar to, well… 3.5"x3.5" +/- .001" (The gauge on the Ryobi isn't super accurate, but this is wood after all, and not cast iron…).

I then cut all of my replacement workbench legs to length. I guess for the guys with more years experience, or even with the same years but more time out in the shop my mistakes border on the sheer stupid, but I am going at this with the motto of "safety first"... My accuracy is improving for sure, but I am still prone to mistakes, which is why I am making new legs…

As I work my way through the projects, one of my key pieces to success I fear is going to be keeping the value of what I do in the workshop relevant to what LOML wants done in and around the house, The following projects are on the TOP of my list…

#1. Finish workbench. (Progress made this weekend). 
#2. Finish kitty condo. (progress made this weekend.)
#3. Finish Replacing bad insulation and decking the attic. (Ongoing project, just started). Workbench project is relevant due to need for outfeed support from table saw for safety sake.
#4. Build plywood and 2×4 shelving in attic to make tote access easier. Again workbench relevant for outfeed support. 
#5. Build Thien pre separator / trash can cyclone. Safety is relevant all the time…
#6. Finish table saw extension wing. Router table insert will be moving to end of wing, with miter slot to allow use of stacked feather boards. This will be critical when routing profiles for mitered frame raised panel doors that she wants in the kitchen and bathrooms.
#7. Workshop cabinets with mitered frame raised panel doors. Practice and skill builder for kitchen and bathroom projects…. I am planning on using as clear as possible of Cedar for this project. Going to get lots of resawing and milling practice with this!

So while the organization continues, there also remains so much more to do…


----------



## NedB

dbhost said:


> *A journey into the workshop #1. Starting over, getting organized.*
> 
> After spending the time, money, and effort to get the equipment I need to get moving in earnest in woodworking, I am doing so. But a little background might help you dear readers to understand where I am coming from…
> 
> I hated junior high, and high school. Passionately hated that entire experience with 3 major exceptions.
> 
> #1. The social interactions. Some of the best friends I have ever had, I made in Junior High, and High School. I try to maintain many of those friendships even today…
> 
> #2. Art class, for the same reasons I also enjoyed…
> #3. Shop classes, specifically Wood Shop, and Welding Shop. I was encouraged to create and express myself through those classes.
> 
> While I thoroughly enjoyed college, by the time I entered college, I was in a long term, bad domestic situation that kept me away from woodworking for many years…
> 
> Fast forward 21 years, a new marriage (I am VERY blessed this time!) to a wonderful woman that actually encourages me to express and explore these things… This also coincided with my career taking off in the direction I was working toward, with sufficient income to at least indulge woodworking with a bang for the buck point of view…
> 
> I started building up my workshop from a basic circular saw, cheap router table, sanding block, and old hand me down hack saw to what it is today in January 2008.
> 
> So now it's time for me to get organized, in both the workshop and the blog… I am hopefully making progress with both.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, my workshop tour page is renewed pretty frequently. I try to keep it up to date with the changes I am making in the shop.
> 
> Today was a day of throwing away. Of chucking cut offs from old 2×4s that had bent nails driven into them. The only uses I could think of for keeping these cutoffs are as kindling, and I have plenty of that… So in the trash can they went…
> 
> Next came hooking the long hose to the Thien cyclone, and sucking up as much sawdust as I could put a hose to… I have some leftover issues but nothing serious.
> 
> Lastly, I had to un bury my planer, and table saw. (Long story, workshop garage not just used as workshop quite yet…).
> 
> Since the long hose was out, drug the planer over to the hose, hooked it up, and planed my 4×4 cedar to, well… 3.5"x3.5" +/- .001" (The gauge on the Ryobi isn't super accurate, but this is wood after all, and not cast iron…).
> 
> I then cut all of my replacement workbench legs to length. I guess for the guys with more years experience, or even with the same years but more time out in the shop my mistakes border on the sheer stupid, but I am going at this with the motto of "safety first"... My accuracy is improving for sure, but I am still prone to mistakes, which is why I am making new legs…
> 
> As I work my way through the projects, one of my key pieces to success I fear is going to be keeping the value of what I do in the workshop relevant to what LOML wants done in and around the house, The following projects are on the TOP of my list…
> 
> #1. Finish workbench. (Progress made this weekend).
> #2. Finish kitty condo. (progress made this weekend.)
> #3. Finish Replacing bad insulation and decking the attic. (Ongoing project, just started). Workbench project is relevant due to need for outfeed support from table saw for safety sake.
> #4. Build plywood and 2×4 shelving in attic to make tote access easier. Again workbench relevant for outfeed support.
> #5. Build Thien pre separator / trash can cyclone. Safety is relevant all the time…
> #6. Finish table saw extension wing. Router table insert will be moving to end of wing, with miter slot to allow use of stacked feather boards. This will be critical when routing profiles for mitered frame raised panel doors that she wants in the kitchen and bathrooms.
> #7. Workshop cabinets with mitered frame raised panel doors. Practice and skill builder for kitchen and bathroom projects…. I am planning on using as clear as possible of Cedar for this project. Going to get lots of resawing and milling practice with this!
> 
> So while the organization continues, there also remains so much more to do…


Keep us posted, sounds a lot like my story, minus the domestic situation.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A journey into the workshop #1. Starting over, getting organized.*
> 
> After spending the time, money, and effort to get the equipment I need to get moving in earnest in woodworking, I am doing so. But a little background might help you dear readers to understand where I am coming from…
> 
> I hated junior high, and high school. Passionately hated that entire experience with 3 major exceptions.
> 
> #1. The social interactions. Some of the best friends I have ever had, I made in Junior High, and High School. I try to maintain many of those friendships even today…
> 
> #2. Art class, for the same reasons I also enjoyed…
> #3. Shop classes, specifically Wood Shop, and Welding Shop. I was encouraged to create and express myself through those classes.
> 
> While I thoroughly enjoyed college, by the time I entered college, I was in a long term, bad domestic situation that kept me away from woodworking for many years…
> 
> Fast forward 21 years, a new marriage (I am VERY blessed this time!) to a wonderful woman that actually encourages me to express and explore these things… This also coincided with my career taking off in the direction I was working toward, with sufficient income to at least indulge woodworking with a bang for the buck point of view…
> 
> I started building up my workshop from a basic circular saw, cheap router table, sanding block, and old hand me down hack saw to what it is today in January 2008.
> 
> So now it's time for me to get organized, in both the workshop and the blog… I am hopefully making progress with both.
> 
> In case you haven't seen it, my workshop tour page is renewed pretty frequently. I try to keep it up to date with the changes I am making in the shop.
> 
> Today was a day of throwing away. Of chucking cut offs from old 2×4s that had bent nails driven into them. The only uses I could think of for keeping these cutoffs are as kindling, and I have plenty of that… So in the trash can they went…
> 
> Next came hooking the long hose to the Thien cyclone, and sucking up as much sawdust as I could put a hose to… I have some leftover issues but nothing serious.
> 
> Lastly, I had to un bury my planer, and table saw. (Long story, workshop garage not just used as workshop quite yet…).
> 
> Since the long hose was out, drug the planer over to the hose, hooked it up, and planed my 4×4 cedar to, well… 3.5"x3.5" +/- .001" (The gauge on the Ryobi isn't super accurate, but this is wood after all, and not cast iron…).
> 
> I then cut all of my replacement workbench legs to length. I guess for the guys with more years experience, or even with the same years but more time out in the shop my mistakes border on the sheer stupid, but I am going at this with the motto of "safety first"... My accuracy is improving for sure, but I am still prone to mistakes, which is why I am making new legs…
> 
> As I work my way through the projects, one of my key pieces to success I fear is going to be keeping the value of what I do in the workshop relevant to what LOML wants done in and around the house, The following projects are on the TOP of my list…
> 
> #1. Finish workbench. (Progress made this weekend).
> #2. Finish kitty condo. (progress made this weekend.)
> #3. Finish Replacing bad insulation and decking the attic. (Ongoing project, just started). Workbench project is relevant due to need for outfeed support from table saw for safety sake.
> #4. Build plywood and 2×4 shelving in attic to make tote access easier. Again workbench relevant for outfeed support.
> #5. Build Thien pre separator / trash can cyclone. Safety is relevant all the time…
> #6. Finish table saw extension wing. Router table insert will be moving to end of wing, with miter slot to allow use of stacked feather boards. This will be critical when routing profiles for mitered frame raised panel doors that she wants in the kitchen and bathrooms.
> #7. Workshop cabinets with mitered frame raised panel doors. Practice and skill builder for kitchen and bathroom projects…. I am planning on using as clear as possible of Cedar for this project. Going to get lots of resawing and milling practice with this!
> 
> So while the organization continues, there also remains so much more to do…


While I can't say emphatically enough how blessed I am for having things turn out the second time around, I am NOT the sort that thinks the grass is greener on the other side, and to be blunt, I don't wish the junk I went through on anybody…

I am actually looking forward to spending more time this evening wrapping rope around the uprights to Kitty Condo. It's brainless work, but the entire thing is so near completion as to encourage me to keep going…

I am planning on laying out the center points for drilling the legs for my workbench tonight as well… I will wrap them up in a plastic bag and seal them to limit exposure to humidity while I work on the rails (again) to try to keep the wood from twisting…

One project I forgot to mention, fence. This is huge since most of the fencing material is in the shop. I am waiting for Stump Out to do its magic. I get behind the house in the Bayou with the truck this weekend to clear out the remainder of the downed fence, and limb debris that the city hasn't removed in the last year since Ike…

Hopefully my roofing contractor will finally get my windstorm certification to my insurance company BEFORE the next storm hits…


----------



## dbhost

*Benchop legs, and free mulch... Sort of.*

After my screwup with the pine legs, and the fact that pine 4×4s are a royal pain in the butt to find in Houston, I opted for a trip to Lowes to grab a couple of Aromatic red cedar 4×4s. Their so called "select" which I guess is supposedly select grade, but knottier than I would expect.

So I get home with the 4×4s and notice that they are, well actually 4×4, and my plans call for nominal size lumber (3.5×3.5), so it was off to the jointer, and planer to mill this stuff square, and parallel, and 3.5" thick in both dimensions (minus the 1.5" of snipe at each end, but that is what I get for having a cheap planer…)

Now mind you, I have the Thien baffle out of the HF DC, and the trash can cyclone for the DC is not yet done, I have yet to fire up my HF DC without some sort of separator, and I am not about to start now, so it was back to the Ridgid vac and Thien trash can cyclone… Through 15' of hose, while it kept up with the chips, it did NOT keep up with the dust. Respirator time! I should have put it on to begin with, but I like sneezing Cedar dust, reminds me of my pet hampster when I was a kid… (just joking.)

For those of you that do not know what a Thien cyclone, or the Thien baffle is, here is a link to P.hil Thien's cyclone site
.
Now this was only 2 4×4x8 pieces of lumber I was milling down mind you… Not exactly like I was jointing and planing hundreds of BF of lumber right? Well… Mind you the dust bin wasn't empty, but rather about 1/4 full from previous sanding, sawing, dadoing, etc… operations

About 3/4 of the way through planing I heard it through the muffs, Tttttthhhhwunk! The motor on the vac got MUCH louder and suction stopped… Turn the vac off and look…

The vac was full. Go figure. So I empty the vac, and look in the dust bin (trash can). Full, I mean over the baffle, overflowing, what was I thinking full…

Now I have had a Thien Cyclone for almost a year now, and this is the first time I have done this. Note to self, check dust bin OFTEN…










As quickly as this filled up, I WAS working on a Thien cyclone for a 30 gallon trash can, Now I think I am going to have to change those plans and try to find a 55 gallon barrel to convert to a Thien Cyclone… 30 gallons fills up too fast, I bet 55 gallons will fill up quick. And with shavings / dust it is awfully light, might as well get as much in it as I can at once…

So with the milling done, and the dust bin empty it was time to do some drilling. I still need to rig up some some sort of dust collection for this… Open the garage door, set up the filterless box fan and blow chips and dusty air out of the shop… I measured, marked, remeasured, verified and then verified again before the bit started cutting. EXACTLY where I want it to be… No worries… Counter bores right where I want them, holes drilled perfectly straight where I want them, and then verified with the all thread through all 4, and then they get set square to each other. The through holes are 1/16" oversize, so no worries about minor miscalculations in hole location. Enough slack that when the all thread pulls it together, I can convince it to go straight and square…

Tomorrow, weather permitting will bring another trip to Lowes. I am REALLY liking the look of the Cedar, and want to replace the rails / stretchers with cedar, so I need some cedar 2×4s… If these are rough cut like the 4×4s, I guess I am getting more free mulch for LOMLs flowerbeds to boot!

I still need to find the S-clips for mounting the bench top. I believe Kilgore's Lumber Company in League City Texas should have them…

The poor bench top is sitting there being all lonely right now. The mounting pad for the vise is mounted up, the holes drilled for the lag bolts, The vise faces mounted up and dog holes drilled. I just need to mount it to the base, drill the bench dog holes, and either buy, or better yet, make some bench dogs, and a planing stop. I have some 3/8" ply scrap just aching for use…

I did deviate from the plan that I got from Fine Woodworking as their bench top is 24" x 62". I am using a larger vise than they are so my dog holes will be wider spaced, and my bench top is 24" x 72". This was as big as I wanted to go in my shop. I had initially considered edge banding the bench top, but an LOML induced slip with the router when flush trimming changed that plan… I have done some testing on the oil / beeswax finish on exposed edge birch ply, and to be honest, I like the look… I am going with it and just using the edge as a feature instead of a drawback…

Well the lights are out, the timer for the air cleaner has tripped off, and the shower has been taken. Looks like the shop is closed for now. If I am granted the honor by my creator to still be here, there will be more to come…


----------



## oldwoodman

dbhost said:


> *Benchop legs, and free mulch... Sort of.*
> 
> After my screwup with the pine legs, and the fact that pine 4×4s are a royal pain in the butt to find in Houston, I opted for a trip to Lowes to grab a couple of Aromatic red cedar 4×4s. Their so called "select" which I guess is supposedly select grade, but knottier than I would expect.
> 
> So I get home with the 4×4s and notice that they are, well actually 4×4, and my plans call for nominal size lumber (3.5×3.5), so it was off to the jointer, and planer to mill this stuff square, and parallel, and 3.5" thick in both dimensions (minus the 1.5" of snipe at each end, but that is what I get for having a cheap planer…)
> 
> Now mind you, I have the Thien baffle out of the HF DC, and the trash can cyclone for the DC is not yet done, I have yet to fire up my HF DC without some sort of separator, and I am not about to start now, so it was back to the Ridgid vac and Thien trash can cyclone… Through 15' of hose, while it kept up with the chips, it did NOT keep up with the dust. Respirator time! I should have put it on to begin with, but I like sneezing Cedar dust, reminds me of my pet hampster when I was a kid… (just joking.)
> 
> For those of you that do not know what a Thien cyclone, or the Thien baffle is, here is a link to P.hil Thien's cyclone site
> .
> Now this was only 2 4×4x8 pieces of lumber I was milling down mind you… Not exactly like I was jointing and planing hundreds of BF of lumber right? Well… Mind you the dust bin wasn't empty, but rather about 1/4 full from previous sanding, sawing, dadoing, etc… operations
> 
> About 3/4 of the way through planing I heard it through the muffs, Tttttthhhhwunk! The motor on the vac got MUCH louder and suction stopped… Turn the vac off and look…
> 
> The vac was full. Go figure. So I empty the vac, and look in the dust bin (trash can). Full, I mean over the baffle, overflowing, what was I thinking full…
> 
> Now I have had a Thien Cyclone for almost a year now, and this is the first time I have done this. Note to self, check dust bin OFTEN…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As quickly as this filled up, I WAS working on a Thien cyclone for a 30 gallon trash can, Now I think I am going to have to change those plans and try to find a 55 gallon barrel to convert to a Thien Cyclone… 30 gallons fills up too fast, I bet 55 gallons will fill up quick. And with shavings / dust it is awfully light, might as well get as much in it as I can at once…
> 
> So with the milling done, and the dust bin empty it was time to do some drilling. I still need to rig up some some sort of dust collection for this… Open the garage door, set up the filterless box fan and blow chips and dusty air out of the shop… I measured, marked, remeasured, verified and then verified again before the bit started cutting. EXACTLY where I want it to be… No worries… Counter bores right where I want them, holes drilled perfectly straight where I want them, and then verified with the all thread through all 4, and then they get set square to each other. The through holes are 1/16" oversize, so no worries about minor miscalculations in hole location. Enough slack that when the all thread pulls it together, I can convince it to go straight and square…
> 
> Tomorrow, weather permitting will bring another trip to Lowes. I am REALLY liking the look of the Cedar, and want to replace the rails / stretchers with cedar, so I need some cedar 2×4s… If these are rough cut like the 4×4s, I guess I am getting more free mulch for LOMLs flowerbeds to boot!
> 
> I still need to find the S-clips for mounting the bench top. I believe Kilgore's Lumber Company in League City Texas should have them…
> 
> The poor bench top is sitting there being all lonely right now. The mounting pad for the vise is mounted up, the holes drilled for the lag bolts, The vise faces mounted up and dog holes drilled. I just need to mount it to the base, drill the bench dog holes, and either buy, or better yet, make some bench dogs, and a planing stop. I have some 3/8" ply scrap just aching for use…
> 
> I did deviate from the plan that I got from Fine Woodworking as their bench top is 24" x 62". I am using a larger vise than they are so my dog holes will be wider spaced, and my bench top is 24" x 72". This was as big as I wanted to go in my shop. I had initially considered edge banding the bench top, but an LOML induced slip with the router when flush trimming changed that plan… I have done some testing on the oil / beeswax finish on exposed edge birch ply, and to be honest, I like the look… I am going with it and just using the edge as a feature instead of a drawback…
> 
> Well the lights are out, the timer for the air cleaner has tripped off, and the shower has been taken. Looks like the shop is closed for now. If I am granted the honor by my creator to still be here, there will be more to come…


Thanks for taking the time to write your post. It was very interesting. Looking forward to seeing your finished bench.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Benchop legs, and free mulch... Sort of.*
> 
> After my screwup with the pine legs, and the fact that pine 4×4s are a royal pain in the butt to find in Houston, I opted for a trip to Lowes to grab a couple of Aromatic red cedar 4×4s. Their so called "select" which I guess is supposedly select grade, but knottier than I would expect.
> 
> So I get home with the 4×4s and notice that they are, well actually 4×4, and my plans call for nominal size lumber (3.5×3.5), so it was off to the jointer, and planer to mill this stuff square, and parallel, and 3.5" thick in both dimensions (minus the 1.5" of snipe at each end, but that is what I get for having a cheap planer…)
> 
> Now mind you, I have the Thien baffle out of the HF DC, and the trash can cyclone for the DC is not yet done, I have yet to fire up my HF DC without some sort of separator, and I am not about to start now, so it was back to the Ridgid vac and Thien trash can cyclone… Through 15' of hose, while it kept up with the chips, it did NOT keep up with the dust. Respirator time! I should have put it on to begin with, but I like sneezing Cedar dust, reminds me of my pet hampster when I was a kid… (just joking.)
> 
> For those of you that do not know what a Thien cyclone, or the Thien baffle is, here is a link to P.hil Thien's cyclone site
> .
> Now this was only 2 4×4x8 pieces of lumber I was milling down mind you… Not exactly like I was jointing and planing hundreds of BF of lumber right? Well… Mind you the dust bin wasn't empty, but rather about 1/4 full from previous sanding, sawing, dadoing, etc… operations
> 
> About 3/4 of the way through planing I heard it through the muffs, Tttttthhhhwunk! The motor on the vac got MUCH louder and suction stopped… Turn the vac off and look…
> 
> The vac was full. Go figure. So I empty the vac, and look in the dust bin (trash can). Full, I mean over the baffle, overflowing, what was I thinking full…
> 
> Now I have had a Thien Cyclone for almost a year now, and this is the first time I have done this. Note to self, check dust bin OFTEN…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As quickly as this filled up, I WAS working on a Thien cyclone for a 30 gallon trash can, Now I think I am going to have to change those plans and try to find a 55 gallon barrel to convert to a Thien Cyclone… 30 gallons fills up too fast, I bet 55 gallons will fill up quick. And with shavings / dust it is awfully light, might as well get as much in it as I can at once…
> 
> So with the milling done, and the dust bin empty it was time to do some drilling. I still need to rig up some some sort of dust collection for this… Open the garage door, set up the filterless box fan and blow chips and dusty air out of the shop… I measured, marked, remeasured, verified and then verified again before the bit started cutting. EXACTLY where I want it to be… No worries… Counter bores right where I want them, holes drilled perfectly straight where I want them, and then verified with the all thread through all 4, and then they get set square to each other. The through holes are 1/16" oversize, so no worries about minor miscalculations in hole location. Enough slack that when the all thread pulls it together, I can convince it to go straight and square…
> 
> Tomorrow, weather permitting will bring another trip to Lowes. I am REALLY liking the look of the Cedar, and want to replace the rails / stretchers with cedar, so I need some cedar 2×4s… If these are rough cut like the 4×4s, I guess I am getting more free mulch for LOMLs flowerbeds to boot!
> 
> I still need to find the S-clips for mounting the bench top. I believe Kilgore's Lumber Company in League City Texas should have them…
> 
> The poor bench top is sitting there being all lonely right now. The mounting pad for the vise is mounted up, the holes drilled for the lag bolts, The vise faces mounted up and dog holes drilled. I just need to mount it to the base, drill the bench dog holes, and either buy, or better yet, make some bench dogs, and a planing stop. I have some 3/8" ply scrap just aching for use…
> 
> I did deviate from the plan that I got from Fine Woodworking as their bench top is 24" x 62". I am using a larger vise than they are so my dog holes will be wider spaced, and my bench top is 24" x 72". This was as big as I wanted to go in my shop. I had initially considered edge banding the bench top, but an LOML induced slip with the router when flush trimming changed that plan… I have done some testing on the oil / beeswax finish on exposed edge birch ply, and to be honest, I like the look… I am going with it and just using the edge as a feature instead of a drawback…
> 
> Well the lights are out, the timer for the air cleaner has tripped off, and the shower has been taken. Looks like the shop is closed for now. If I am granted the honor by my creator to still be here, there will be more to come…


I got the 2×4 cedar on my way home tonight. It's a bit late to be running the planer tonight too, by the time I get set up it will be 8:30, which would put me done planing at around 9:30, after the neighbors kids should be asleep for school tomorrow…

Stupid postage stamp sized lots…


----------



## dbhost

*More free mulch, broken planers, and burnt fingertips...*

Well, I found 4 2×4x8s of cedar following me home in the bed of my truck tonight. Not a bad deal considering Lowes had them for a lower price than I am used to seeing them around here. ($5.16 each, I am used to seeing $6.89 each). So I came home with them, and decided to squeeze some planing time in before 9:00, and got the dressed boards down to at least thickness before I had to wrap it up.

I have had my planer since Valentine's day 2008, it was a gift from my wife. I love this planer, but tonight it did something I didn't expect, and for reasons unknown… The elevation crank handle broke… It wasn't obvious at first, but it WAS without a doubt broken. The square recess the shaft fits in simply split and spread.

It's not like this was, or has ever been under a lot of stress, so I am unsure WHY it would break like this, but it did… I attempted to call Ryobi's 1-800 number, but of course they are closed for the night, so I submitted a service request on their website. I am afraid they will make me take the entire thing to their authorized service center (BAD idea guys!). I hope they do the right thing and simply mail me the replacement piece and call it good…

I am going to cut the stock down to rough size tomorrow, edge joint one edge, then bring them to final size on the table saw…. This will all get stuck on plastic until Saturday morning in an effort to reduce twisting.

Saturday comes the Dado blade treatment, and adding the cleats (From scrap cedar. Setting the dowel pin holes and start sanding the pieces in prep for final assembly and finishing…

I know I have said this before, but this is getting awfully close, and I am getting anxious to seeing the end result of all this work. I am pretty sure my wife is too…

The remaining project for the weekend is to continue upholstering the kitty condo. I am done with the tiers except the top. The uprights are in the process of getting the rope wrapped around it. My Arrow electric brad nailer keeps jamming during the process, which involves periodic brand nailing, and lots of hot glue to keep the rope in place… I manged to burn my fingertips with the hot glue, again… I need to learn to work with some sort of gloves when I use that stuff. I just can't keep it away from my fingers!

I managed to completely overrun the trash can dust bin again tonight, but this time, I didn't get more than a gallon sucked up into the vac. Not sure why that is… It is amazing how fast 20' of dust collection hose fills up with planer shavings!

All told I produced another 30 gallons or so of cedar planer shavings tonight. The flowerbeds are going to like the fresh layer for sure!

Well, the tools are put back up, the lights are out, and the shower has been taken. The shop is closed yet again. If my maker permits me the honor, I will continue to bring you updates to this experience. I am having a blast!


----------



## dbhost

*Knocking down the project list one by one...*

It happened so quickly I was actually kind of stunned when I was done.

All of the materials were in one place, and just BEGGING to be used. The DC has been pretty much ignored since February as I have a bad habit of sucking nails and washers into my DC hose and hearing that awful noise when they hit the impeller… So a Thien Cyclone was in order. Honestly I was just being too lazy to get it done.

I made a quick decision tonight that sped the process along. Instead of making a new lid, simply modify the OE plastic lid, give it a little reinforcement with some fender washers, and keep the baffle out of light weight hardboard.

Quick as a flash I had it measured, then remeasured. Knocked out a crude beam compass to lay out the cut lines, cut the baffle out with the jig saw and sand it down to the lines, and test fit. Sand a shave more.

The holes in the plastic top for the PVC pieces were almost easier. Cut with the jigsaw just inside the scratched lines, and dress the hole to fit with a rasp. Hot melt glue the PVC in, Line the baffle up, drill some holes and bolt it all together. Real quick and simple… And even though my hole alignment between lid and baffle is off a little bit, putting the large part of the baffle off by about an inch past the elbow, it all works exactly as it should…

30 gallons of Cedar shavings and dust later, I can report complete success with this separator, and I shouldn't have to worry so much about keeping the dust bin empty..

I am not particularly happy with Ryobi tonight though. I submitted a support request through their web site last night and still no reply…

I can't get away with not responding to my customer requests in that time period. Why do they?

If you don't recall, I managed to break the square drive female piece of my elevation handle on my Ryobi AP1301 planer last night, doing nothing more than raising the cutter head. I am still under warranty, and do NOT want to have to take my plaer in to the official service center just for a stupid crank handle…

I have boxed up a bit of the old 2.5" hose that will no longer be used. Not sure what to do with it… Might give some of it to a friend of mine that just has a shop vac for dust collection… My Shop Vac Sawdust Collection system is a thing of the past for me now. I am much happier with the full fledged DC, and with the separator working now, I will be migrating away from the shop vac setup entirely…


----------



## Julian

dbhost said:


> *Knocking down the project list one by one...*
> 
> It happened so quickly I was actually kind of stunned when I was done.
> 
> All of the materials were in one place, and just BEGGING to be used. The DC has been pretty much ignored since February as I have a bad habit of sucking nails and washers into my DC hose and hearing that awful noise when they hit the impeller… So a Thien Cyclone was in order. Honestly I was just being too lazy to get it done.
> 
> I made a quick decision tonight that sped the process along. Instead of making a new lid, simply modify the OE plastic lid, give it a little reinforcement with some fender washers, and keep the baffle out of light weight hardboard.
> 
> Quick as a flash I had it measured, then remeasured. Knocked out a crude beam compass to lay out the cut lines, cut the baffle out with the jig saw and sand it down to the lines, and test fit. Sand a shave more.
> 
> The holes in the plastic top for the PVC pieces were almost easier. Cut with the jigsaw just inside the scratched lines, and dress the hole to fit with a rasp. Hot melt glue the PVC in, Line the baffle up, drill some holes and bolt it all together. Real quick and simple… And even though my hole alignment between lid and baffle is off a little bit, putting the large part of the baffle off by about an inch past the elbow, it all works exactly as it should…
> 
> 30 gallons of Cedar shavings and dust later, I can report complete success with this separator, and I shouldn't have to worry so much about keeping the dust bin empty..
> 
> I am not particularly happy with Ryobi tonight though. I submitted a support request through their web site last night and still no reply…
> 
> I can't get away with not responding to my customer requests in that time period. Why do they?
> 
> If you don't recall, I managed to break the square drive female piece of my elevation handle on my Ryobi AP1301 planer last night, doing nothing more than raising the cutter head. I am still under warranty, and do NOT want to have to take my plaer in to the official service center just for a stupid crank handle…
> 
> I have boxed up a bit of the old 2.5" hose that will no longer be used. Not sure what to do with it… Might give some of it to a friend of mine that just has a shop vac for dust collection… My Shop Vac Sawdust Collection system is a thing of the past for me now. I am much happier with the full fledged DC, and with the separator working now, I will be migrating away from the shop vac setup entirely…


" The DC has been pretty much ignored since February as I have a bad habit of sucking nails and washers into my DC hose and hearing that awful noise when they hit the impeller"

What are you doing that you are sucking up metal in the dc? Dust collectors are for just that, dust.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Knocking down the project list one by one...*
> 
> It happened so quickly I was actually kind of stunned when I was done.
> 
> All of the materials were in one place, and just BEGGING to be used. The DC has been pretty much ignored since February as I have a bad habit of sucking nails and washers into my DC hose and hearing that awful noise when they hit the impeller… So a Thien Cyclone was in order. Honestly I was just being too lazy to get it done.
> 
> I made a quick decision tonight that sped the process along. Instead of making a new lid, simply modify the OE plastic lid, give it a little reinforcement with some fender washers, and keep the baffle out of light weight hardboard.
> 
> Quick as a flash I had it measured, then remeasured. Knocked out a crude beam compass to lay out the cut lines, cut the baffle out with the jig saw and sand it down to the lines, and test fit. Sand a shave more.
> 
> The holes in the plastic top for the PVC pieces were almost easier. Cut with the jigsaw just inside the scratched lines, and dress the hole to fit with a rasp. Hot melt glue the PVC in, Line the baffle up, drill some holes and bolt it all together. Real quick and simple… And even though my hole alignment between lid and baffle is off a little bit, putting the large part of the baffle off by about an inch past the elbow, it all works exactly as it should…
> 
> 30 gallons of Cedar shavings and dust later, I can report complete success with this separator, and I shouldn't have to worry so much about keeping the dust bin empty..
> 
> I am not particularly happy with Ryobi tonight though. I submitted a support request through their web site last night and still no reply…
> 
> I can't get away with not responding to my customer requests in that time period. Why do they?
> 
> If you don't recall, I managed to break the square drive female piece of my elevation handle on my Ryobi AP1301 planer last night, doing nothing more than raising the cutter head. I am still under warranty, and do NOT want to have to take my plaer in to the official service center just for a stupid crank handle…
> 
> I have boxed up a bit of the old 2.5" hose that will no longer be used. Not sure what to do with it… Might give some of it to a friend of mine that just has a shop vac for dust collection… My Shop Vac Sawdust Collection system is a thing of the past for me now. I am much happier with the full fledged DC, and with the separator working now, I will be migrating away from the shop vac setup entirely…


I tend to use the DC for shop cleanup (Floor sweep) as I finish projects. I have a habit of missing things like small screws, and brand nails until I hear them hit the impeller…

Also larger chunks tend to bang around quite a bit, and more than once long shavings from the lathe and planer have jammed up the inlet cross gizmo at the impeller housing. I know I could cut that out, but the pre separator seemed like a better idea to me.


----------



## dbhost

*Improvements, mistakes, and where did that blood come from?*

I can't say enough good about how well the Thien separator on my dust collector is working. I tried avoiding building a pre separator to keep from taking up precious shop space. I can honestly say I am glad I finally opted to do it. I tired quickly from constantly emptying the lower bag from my DC with the Thien Baffle, so although my filter was staying clean, I was every other day, and sometimes once an hour pulling the lower bag from this thing, which can be a real chore!

I continued work on the base for my workbench, and it is coming along really nicely. However that nice smooth grain from the Cedar I milled this weekend is raising quite dramatically on some pieces. I expected that, but not to the extend I am getting it. I guess contrary to advertising, this stuff has never seen a kiln, and I do not have a moisture meter to be able to tell for sure…

So my mistake, and this was a dumb one, putting the upper spreader on backwards with the slot for the S clips out. I only did it to one, and I have some extra stock to fix this with, but boy was that dumb…

While assembling the front leg assembly for the base, I noticed blood on the stock, like maybe I had cut my hands somehow. But I didn't feel anything. I look, and nothing… Come to find out after I get back into the house that I had managed to cut my forearm on something in the shop and not even notice. Nothing deep, just a scrape enough to draw blood… The scary part is I never felt it.

The work stopper for the night was when LOML came out to the shop to ask me a question. Now this is NOT her fault, just coincidental, and she got to witness this… I managed to fumble my drill, complete with my 3/8" Ti coated twist drill bit, as it tumbled toward the floor I kept trying to catch it, but no joy… It landed, at an angle, just barely on the tip of the bit… Now I have broken drill bits before. Little teeny tiny 1/8" or smaller bits… But never anything this big… And of course I am drilling holes for my 3/8" dowels, so I kind of needed that bit… I will be off to Ace Hardware at lunch to grab a single bit as I am unsure if Home Depot carries drill bits singularly.

Hopefully tonight I can recover from my stupid mistake, and get the base together… We will see…


----------



## MedicKen

dbhost said:


> *Improvements, mistakes, and where did that blood come from?*
> 
> I can't say enough good about how well the Thien separator on my dust collector is working. I tried avoiding building a pre separator to keep from taking up precious shop space. I can honestly say I am glad I finally opted to do it. I tired quickly from constantly emptying the lower bag from my DC with the Thien Baffle, so although my filter was staying clean, I was every other day, and sometimes once an hour pulling the lower bag from this thing, which can be a real chore!
> 
> I continued work on the base for my workbench, and it is coming along really nicely. However that nice smooth grain from the Cedar I milled this weekend is raising quite dramatically on some pieces. I expected that, but not to the extend I am getting it. I guess contrary to advertising, this stuff has never seen a kiln, and I do not have a moisture meter to be able to tell for sure…
> 
> So my mistake, and this was a dumb one, putting the upper spreader on backwards with the slot for the S clips out. I only did it to one, and I have some extra stock to fix this with, but boy was that dumb…
> 
> While assembling the front leg assembly for the base, I noticed blood on the stock, like maybe I had cut my hands somehow. But I didn't feel anything. I look, and nothing… Come to find out after I get back into the house that I had managed to cut my forearm on something in the shop and not even notice. Nothing deep, just a scrape enough to draw blood… The scary part is I never felt it.
> 
> The work stopper for the night was when LOML came out to the shop to ask me a question. Now this is NOT her fault, just coincidental, and she got to witness this… I managed to fumble my drill, complete with my 3/8" Ti coated twist drill bit, as it tumbled toward the floor I kept trying to catch it, but no joy… It landed, at an angle, just barely on the tip of the bit… Now I have broken drill bits before. Little teeny tiny 1/8" or smaller bits… But never anything this big… And of course I am drilling holes for my 3/8" dowels, so I kind of needed that bit… I will be off to Ace Hardware at lunch to grab a single bit as I am unsure if Home Depot carries drill bits singularly.
> 
> Hopefully tonight I can recover from my stupid mistake, and get the base together… We will see…


When I get blood on a project it just reminds me that it is handmade and has my personal touch. I cant remember a project, big or small that I havent cut myself. It always seems a sharp edge on a piece of lumber gets me. I have never cut myself with any of the tools. The wood has it out for me I think!!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Improvements, mistakes, and where did that blood come from?*
> 
> I can't say enough good about how well the Thien separator on my dust collector is working. I tried avoiding building a pre separator to keep from taking up precious shop space. I can honestly say I am glad I finally opted to do it. I tired quickly from constantly emptying the lower bag from my DC with the Thien Baffle, so although my filter was staying clean, I was every other day, and sometimes once an hour pulling the lower bag from this thing, which can be a real chore!
> 
> I continued work on the base for my workbench, and it is coming along really nicely. However that nice smooth grain from the Cedar I milled this weekend is raising quite dramatically on some pieces. I expected that, but not to the extend I am getting it. I guess contrary to advertising, this stuff has never seen a kiln, and I do not have a moisture meter to be able to tell for sure…
> 
> So my mistake, and this was a dumb one, putting the upper spreader on backwards with the slot for the S clips out. I only did it to one, and I have some extra stock to fix this with, but boy was that dumb…
> 
> While assembling the front leg assembly for the base, I noticed blood on the stock, like maybe I had cut my hands somehow. But I didn't feel anything. I look, and nothing… Come to find out after I get back into the house that I had managed to cut my forearm on something in the shop and not even notice. Nothing deep, just a scrape enough to draw blood… The scary part is I never felt it.
> 
> The work stopper for the night was when LOML came out to the shop to ask me a question. Now this is NOT her fault, just coincidental, and she got to witness this… I managed to fumble my drill, complete with my 3/8" Ti coated twist drill bit, as it tumbled toward the floor I kept trying to catch it, but no joy… It landed, at an angle, just barely on the tip of the bit… Now I have broken drill bits before. Little teeny tiny 1/8" or smaller bits… But never anything this big… And of course I am drilling holes for my 3/8" dowels, so I kind of needed that bit… I will be off to Ace Hardware at lunch to grab a single bit as I am unsure if Home Depot carries drill bits singularly.
> 
> Hopefully tonight I can recover from my stupid mistake, and get the base together… We will see…


This is the first time I have cut myself in this workshop, and I used it for automotive work prior to woodworking, all told for 7 years now. I do tend to hack my hands up pretty good on cheap computer cases though…


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *Improvements, mistakes, and where did that blood come from?*
> 
> I can't say enough good about how well the Thien separator on my dust collector is working. I tried avoiding building a pre separator to keep from taking up precious shop space. I can honestly say I am glad I finally opted to do it. I tired quickly from constantly emptying the lower bag from my DC with the Thien Baffle, so although my filter was staying clean, I was every other day, and sometimes once an hour pulling the lower bag from this thing, which can be a real chore!
> 
> I continued work on the base for my workbench, and it is coming along really nicely. However that nice smooth grain from the Cedar I milled this weekend is raising quite dramatically on some pieces. I expected that, but not to the extend I am getting it. I guess contrary to advertising, this stuff has never seen a kiln, and I do not have a moisture meter to be able to tell for sure…
> 
> So my mistake, and this was a dumb one, putting the upper spreader on backwards with the slot for the S clips out. I only did it to one, and I have some extra stock to fix this with, but boy was that dumb…
> 
> While assembling the front leg assembly for the base, I noticed blood on the stock, like maybe I had cut my hands somehow. But I didn't feel anything. I look, and nothing… Come to find out after I get back into the house that I had managed to cut my forearm on something in the shop and not even notice. Nothing deep, just a scrape enough to draw blood… The scary part is I never felt it.
> 
> The work stopper for the night was when LOML came out to the shop to ask me a question. Now this is NOT her fault, just coincidental, and she got to witness this… I managed to fumble my drill, complete with my 3/8" Ti coated twist drill bit, as it tumbled toward the floor I kept trying to catch it, but no joy… It landed, at an angle, just barely on the tip of the bit… Now I have broken drill bits before. Little teeny tiny 1/8" or smaller bits… But never anything this big… And of course I am drilling holes for my 3/8" dowels, so I kind of needed that bit… I will be off to Ace Hardware at lunch to grab a single bit as I am unsure if Home Depot carries drill bits singularly.
> 
> Hopefully tonight I can recover from my stupid mistake, and get the base together… We will see…


sounds like things are coming together over there - fantastic! I need to make the thien separator myself too, emptying the bag everytime is a PITA.

like MedicKen said - watch out for those jointed edges - they dont look it, but they are blood thirsty.

if I didn't bleed - it means I haven't been in the shop  (ok… not really… j/k)


----------



## dbhost

*The workbench is almost complete.*










There it sits, proudly in nearing completion glory. And it is almost usable! The dog holes, lower shelf, sanding, and finishing are all that is left to complete this project.










I wasn't sure I should post this one. The twist you see is an optical illusion. I have checked it with straight edges, levels, you name it. This thing is dead flat…










My Central Forge 9" quick release vise fitted with wooden faces, and bench dog holes. Yes the back face of the vise is uneven. I am considering taking it back to Harbor Freight. Looks like a screwy casting to me. I guess I will see if it impacts anything.










The quick release works very well. Making me wonder if I really should take the thing back or just deal with it…










As you can see, the lower stretchers did not get the slots cut into them that the uppers did. I REALLY wanted to flush mount the lower shelf…

That's it for now. More to come soon!


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *The workbench is almost complete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it sits, proudly in nearing completion glory. And it is almost usable! The dog holes, lower shelf, sanding, and finishing are all that is left to complete this project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I should post this one. The twist you see is an optical illusion. I have checked it with straight edges, levels, you name it. This thing is dead flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Central Forge 9" quick release vise fitted with wooden faces, and bench dog holes. Yes the back face of the vise is uneven. I am considering taking it back to Harbor Freight. Looks like a screwy casting to me. I guess I will see if it impacts anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quick release works very well. Making me wonder if I really should take the thing back or just deal with it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the lower stretchers did not get the slots cut into them that the uppers did. I REALLY wanted to flush mount the lower shelf…
> 
> That's it for now. More to come soon!


coming along nicely


----------



## dbhost

*The thought process so far on the bench. Veering away from the instruction video or sheet.*

Considering the fact that this bench was designed by the guys at Fine Woodworking to be a skill builder, and I went off on my own tangent using the tools and resources I have to get to the same end. For example…

The original plan called for 4×4 and 2×4 kiln dried construction grade lumber. I opted for rough cut 4×4 and 2×4 cedar lumber, planed, jointed, and then ripped it to nominal dimension.

The grooves in the rails and spreaders are per the instructions cut with a router and edge guide. But I have a table saw and nice dado set, not to mention calipers to verify dimensions / distances.

The instructions tell us to drill the holes more or less freehand. All I have to say about that is… I don't think so Tim… Drill press and stop blocks all the way!

The instructions called for a 62" long bench top. This was nice, but I wanted more room, so 72" it was for me!

The instructions called for cutting the ply / mdf top pieces with a cutting guide, and circular saw. But my local BORG has a panel saw, and a particularly skilled young man that is a fellow woodworker that will cut to EXACT dimension, figuring kerf for me. No need for me to cut it!

The instructions called for using a cutting guide / circ saw to cut all my lumber to length. While this is a fantastic idea, I have a perfectly usable compound miter saw, that also does dead straight square crosscuts through all the stock in question (once the 4×4s are jointed and planed down that is!).

The instructions called for the lower shelf to be mounted on top of the lower spreaders / rails, I am opting for mounting on top of a cleat, flush with the lower spreaders / rails. This I feel is more attractive, and buys me 3/4" more headroom for any tools that might end up stored down there.

The instruction sheet called for the vise to be a 7" model. I opted for a 9" model, specifically for capacity sake. (And the 7" model was no better than my 9" as far as machining etc… ).

Lastly, the instruction sheet does NOT call for any sort of finish on the bench. I know lots of workbenches are out there without a finish. And I am still considering leaving mine naked, but this is a good exercise in practicing oil & wax finishes…

The instructions were also a little vague in the details, specifically where to source the materials from… I ended up doing some substitution that was recommended to me by a local furniture builder for my project.

The kiln dried pine is such a nuisance to obtain in the Houston market, that the Cedar was recommended as the best alternative from a cost / benefit stand point.

The S clips are also next to impossible to find in Houston. I opted instead for the heavy duty mirror hanger S clips. Same size and shape, same thickness steel, just silver instead of black… Big deal. Nobody should be looking that close to the bottom of my bench anyway!

I need to make room in my shop behind the table saw for this. And that may be coming this weekend… I have a MESS of material in my shop, that really should be under a tarp out on my deck waiting to be turned into a fence… (Using Stump Out to rot out some stumps along the fence line before I proceed…). Once that is out of there, I can start moving LOML's gardening stuff to the side the shop tools are in, and moving the shop tools to the side I want them on… Including setting up my DC plumbing finally!

That's it for the time being, the next posts you are likely to see will involve the Kitty Condo. Progress is being made there, and Kitty is already trying to shred it…


----------



## dbhost

*A bit here, a bit there, and it adds up to progress...*

More progress to report. Not a lot of progress, but still progress…

I managed to completed destroy the bearings in my old B&D Edge Hog edger, which really wasn't a heart breaker. I have been itching for a gasser for a long time anyway. My local Ace Hardware had an Echo on clearance on the cheap. So it followed me home… Now the problem I had was the hanger for the electric would not suffice for the much larger gas model. So a Closetmaid yard tool hanger gizmo also followed me home. Some rearranging of the yard tools rack area allowed for space for the hanger and the new edger.

I have probably spent at least 6 hours over the last 2 days cleaning and organizing in the shop. Particularly on the old workbench… TONS of sorting later… I have much more full small parts bins, and much less full workbench…

And lastly, on the new workbench. The dog holes have been lined up, measured, marked, and drilled… I need to get with the lower shelf, and some bench dogs now. So far it is pretty sturdy though. Happy so far!


----------



## dbhost

*Accidental finishing started...*

Okay so the top WAS through final sanding and it indeed WAS ready for a finish, but the sides weren't… But you know how these things go. Tight for space, and the workbench hasn't been put in its final place.

Fooling around on the lathe applying the finish to, well whatever it is. The product of my fooling around. (I am SERIOUSLY considering taking the suggestion to drill a counter bore in it and make a candlestick holder out of it…)

I turned around to get more linseed oil for the turning, and clunk. Over went the can, a quick pickup of it wasn't fast enough to keep the oil off of the top. I took the rag, and wiped it, well in…. And then the grain started popping… Eye popping is more like it…. No pics yet, but this falls into the category of WOW…

And then it wasn't accidental…. I kept coating the entire top, sides not included, until it was an oily, shimmery brilliant…

Now I have used BB ply before, and yes, it can have pretty grain, and oil / wax finishes work great on them. But the results are not something I was expecting…

On another bench related note. I finally found the right clips at Rockler, and took advantage of their sale. The mirror clips it would appear just aren't strong enough…


----------



## dbhost

*Some pics of the workbench top...*

Not much today. Just snapped some pics of the workbench top to show y'all how it is looking… I don't know about you folks, but I LOVE that color! I need to finish sanding the edges and get after them with some oil, then get after the base… And finally, wax it all down…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Some pics of the workbench top...*
> 
> Not much today. Just snapped some pics of the workbench top to show y'all how it is looking… I don't know about you folks, but I LOVE that color! I need to finish sanding the edges and get after them with some oil, then get after the base… And finally, wax it all down…


looking good


----------



## sbryan55

dbhost said:


> *Some pics of the workbench top...*
> 
> Not much today. Just snapped some pics of the workbench top to show y'all how it is looking… I don't know about you folks, but I LOVE that color! I need to finish sanding the edges and get after them with some oil, then get after the base… And finally, wax it all down…


This is a nice addition to your shop. The BLO makes the top look good.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dbhost said:


> *Some pics of the workbench top...*
> 
> Not much today. Just snapped some pics of the workbench top to show y'all how it is looking… I don't know about you folks, but I LOVE that color! I need to finish sanding the edges and get after them with some oil, then get after the base… And finally, wax it all down…


Thats a great job.


----------



## dbhost

*Being a wrap artist...*

No no… not rap like Urban Hip Hop make your ears bleed through 5000 watts coming out of a Gold plated and fake diamond encrustedHyundai sort of rap, but wrap as it wrapping the sisal rope for the kitty condo…

The multi tiered kitty condo is coming together, and quickly at that! I was able to spend some quality time with the brad nailer, hot glue gun, and sisal rope yesterday, I am down to having about 3' of 2×4s to wrap in rope left, and then upholster the top tier in pillow top fashion for Kitty… Have I mentioned that my wife's cat is SPOILED?

I have a day off tomorrow, one of those sanity days taken off of work. Originally it was for some medical assistance for my BIL (long story I won't get into here) but other family has stepped up to that task, so I get to do what I want to do with tomorrow… If the weather holds out dry enough, that means taking the truck back down the sides of the bayou to behind the house, loading up and hauling out the debris that the city left from Hurricane Ike, and mowing the bit of side hill that they have been ignoring for a year. Their debris pile is too close for safety for when I finally light off the stumps to finally get rid of them… (They have been sitting in stump out for 4 weeks now, 2 more weeks and it is stump flambe' time…).

Once the stumps are out, I can finally get out there with the shovel, dig out the old fence posts, level up the ground below the fence, set my new posts, and set my chalk lines for the rot board, rails, and pickets…

A gate (locked from my side) will be included in the new fence to allow me, and the dog easy access to the bayou. And the old PT deck that is falling apart is coming out…

I had been planning on keeping the garage as a workshop, but LOML is wanting me to put in the shed I had been wanting for a shop… A dedicated space, away from where she wants to park the car… That is going to involve some interesting wheeling and dealing with the HOA, they have a limit of 10×12 with a peak height of 9'7" listed in the covenants and restrictions, yet within 2 blocks of my house, within the same HOA there are no less than 10 outbuildings that are MUCH larger than the limit… I will need to apply and receive a waiver. I need to figure out how to make my workshop a benefit to the community. I am thinking noise reduction. Lord knows my current shop can be LOUD….


----------



## dbhost

*Moving the table saw, and sticking the bench top tools to the wall...*

Just a short note about the progress on my shop made today…

#1. The lumber for the fence got stacked more neatly to the side, in a much taller stack. This proved to be a less than brilliant idea, but it is what it is…

#2. The table saw, and workbench got moved into their almost final positions in this workshop. Which means bench behind table saw to act as outfeed support, and both rotated 90 degrees so that oufeed from the bench can get picked up by the craft bench.

#3.The outfeed support capacity got tested by ripping a 6' x 36" piece of plywood into 24" x 18" sections for my wall mount system. I got the idea for the wall mount system from BT3Central user DonHo, he is working out of a 10×12 shed. While my plans are for a larger shed, it's still a small space, and I needed to think 3D.







(The inspiration setup). I am simply planning on clamping my mount boards to my workbench when I need to use the specific tool. The tools being stacked are…
- Oscillating Spindle / Belt sander.
- Bench Top Jointer.
- 13" planer.
- 6" Bench Grinder / Sharpening station.

I had SERIOUSLY considered racking my compound miter saw, but use it too often to want to rack and unrack it all the time…

So far the rack is in place, just simple Rubbermaid closet system, not sure the nomenclature here, but brackets and rails. The part that mounts to the wall, and the part that clicks in and supports the shelf… The tools are all mounted on 24" b 18" 3/4 sheathing grade plywood (I had it already)

The planer and bench grinder are all that is left to dismount from where they are, and mount to where they will go… At that point, I disassemble the HF mobile base, and tool stands and see if I can sell them to somebody that needs them more than me…

Well, time to remove the sawdust, sweat, and whatever else is stuck to me, and get a good night's sleep before I get after it all over again…


----------



## Wood_Chuck

dbhost said:


> *Moving the table saw, and sticking the bench top tools to the wall...*
> 
> Just a short note about the progress on my shop made today…
> 
> #1. The lumber for the fence got stacked more neatly to the side, in a much taller stack. This proved to be a less than brilliant idea, but it is what it is…
> 
> #2. The table saw, and workbench got moved into their almost final positions in this workshop. Which means bench behind table saw to act as outfeed support, and both rotated 90 degrees so that oufeed from the bench can get picked up by the craft bench.
> 
> #3.The outfeed support capacity got tested by ripping a 6' x 36" piece of plywood into 24" x 18" sections for my wall mount system. I got the idea for the wall mount system from BT3Central user DonHo, he is working out of a 10×12 shed. While my plans are for a larger shed, it's still a small space, and I needed to think 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The inspiration setup). I am simply planning on clamping my mount boards to my workbench when I need to use the specific tool. The tools being stacked are…
> - Oscillating Spindle / Belt sander.
> - Bench Top Jointer.
> - 13" planer.
> - 6" Bench Grinder / Sharpening station.
> 
> I had SERIOUSLY considered racking my compound miter saw, but use it too often to want to rack and unrack it all the time…
> 
> So far the rack is in place, just simple Rubbermaid closet system, not sure the nomenclature here, but brackets and rails. The part that mounts to the wall, and the part that clicks in and supports the shelf… The tools are all mounted on 24" b 18" 3/4 sheathing grade plywood (I had it already)
> 
> The planer and bench grinder are all that is left to dismount from where they are, and mount to where they will go… At that point, I disassemble the HF mobile base, and tool stands and see if I can sell them to somebody that needs them more than me…
> 
> Well, time to remove the sawdust, sweat, and whatever else is stuck to me, and get a good night's sleep before I get after it all over again…


Did you try to insert a picture, it appears that way on this side.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Moving the table saw, and sticking the bench top tools to the wall...*
> 
> Just a short note about the progress on my shop made today…
> 
> #1. The lumber for the fence got stacked more neatly to the side, in a much taller stack. This proved to be a less than brilliant idea, but it is what it is…
> 
> #2. The table saw, and workbench got moved into their almost final positions in this workshop. Which means bench behind table saw to act as outfeed support, and both rotated 90 degrees so that oufeed from the bench can get picked up by the craft bench.
> 
> #3.The outfeed support capacity got tested by ripping a 6' x 36" piece of plywood into 24" x 18" sections for my wall mount system. I got the idea for the wall mount system from BT3Central user DonHo, he is working out of a 10×12 shed. While my plans are for a larger shed, it's still a small space, and I needed to think 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The inspiration setup). I am simply planning on clamping my mount boards to my workbench when I need to use the specific tool. The tools being stacked are…
> - Oscillating Spindle / Belt sander.
> - Bench Top Jointer.
> - 13" planer.
> - 6" Bench Grinder / Sharpening station.
> 
> I had SERIOUSLY considered racking my compound miter saw, but use it too often to want to rack and unrack it all the time…
> 
> So far the rack is in place, just simple Rubbermaid closet system, not sure the nomenclature here, but brackets and rails. The part that mounts to the wall, and the part that clicks in and supports the shelf… The tools are all mounted on 24" b 18" 3/4 sheathing grade plywood (I had it already)
> 
> The planer and bench grinder are all that is left to dismount from where they are, and mount to where they will go… At that point, I disassemble the HF mobile base, and tool stands and see if I can sell them to somebody that needs them more than me…
> 
> Well, time to remove the sawdust, sweat, and whatever else is stuck to me, and get a good night's sleep before I get after it all over again…


Yes. I can see the pic. What do you see?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Moving the table saw, and sticking the bench top tools to the wall...*
> 
> Just a short note about the progress on my shop made today…
> 
> #1. The lumber for the fence got stacked more neatly to the side, in a much taller stack. This proved to be a less than brilliant idea, but it is what it is…
> 
> #2. The table saw, and workbench got moved into their almost final positions in this workshop. Which means bench behind table saw to act as outfeed support, and both rotated 90 degrees so that oufeed from the bench can get picked up by the craft bench.
> 
> #3.The outfeed support capacity got tested by ripping a 6' x 36" piece of plywood into 24" x 18" sections for my wall mount system. I got the idea for the wall mount system from BT3Central user DonHo, he is working out of a 10×12 shed. While my plans are for a larger shed, it's still a small space, and I needed to think 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The inspiration setup). I am simply planning on clamping my mount boards to my workbench when I need to use the specific tool. The tools being stacked are…
> - Oscillating Spindle / Belt sander.
> - Bench Top Jointer.
> - 13" planer.
> - 6" Bench Grinder / Sharpening station.
> 
> I had SERIOUSLY considered racking my compound miter saw, but use it too often to want to rack and unrack it all the time…
> 
> So far the rack is in place, just simple Rubbermaid closet system, not sure the nomenclature here, but brackets and rails. The part that mounts to the wall, and the part that clicks in and supports the shelf… The tools are all mounted on 24" b 18" 3/4 sheathing grade plywood (I had it already)
> 
> The planer and bench grinder are all that is left to dismount from where they are, and mount to where they will go… At that point, I disassemble the HF mobile base, and tool stands and see if I can sell them to somebody that needs them more than me…
> 
> Well, time to remove the sawdust, sweat, and whatever else is stuck to me, and get a good night's sleep before I get after it all over again…


Hopefully it is visible now…


----------



## Innovator

dbhost said:


> *Moving the table saw, and sticking the bench top tools to the wall...*
> 
> Just a short note about the progress on my shop made today…
> 
> #1. The lumber for the fence got stacked more neatly to the side, in a much taller stack. This proved to be a less than brilliant idea, but it is what it is…
> 
> #2. The table saw, and workbench got moved into their almost final positions in this workshop. Which means bench behind table saw to act as outfeed support, and both rotated 90 degrees so that oufeed from the bench can get picked up by the craft bench.
> 
> #3.The outfeed support capacity got tested by ripping a 6' x 36" piece of plywood into 24" x 18" sections for my wall mount system. I got the idea for the wall mount system from BT3Central user DonHo, he is working out of a 10×12 shed. While my plans are for a larger shed, it's still a small space, and I needed to think 3D.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The inspiration setup). I am simply planning on clamping my mount boards to my workbench when I need to use the specific tool. The tools being stacked are…
> - Oscillating Spindle / Belt sander.
> - Bench Top Jointer.
> - 13" planer.
> - 6" Bench Grinder / Sharpening station.
> 
> I had SERIOUSLY considered racking my compound miter saw, but use it too often to want to rack and unrack it all the time…
> 
> So far the rack is in place, just simple Rubbermaid closet system, not sure the nomenclature here, but brackets and rails. The part that mounts to the wall, and the part that clicks in and supports the shelf… The tools are all mounted on 24" b 18" 3/4 sheathing grade plywood (I had it already)
> 
> The planer and bench grinder are all that is left to dismount from where they are, and mount to where they will go… At that point, I disassemble the HF mobile base, and tool stands and see if I can sell them to somebody that needs them more than me…
> 
> Well, time to remove the sawdust, sweat, and whatever else is stuck to me, and get a good night's sleep before I get after it all over again…


Nice idea, everything in its palce.


----------



## dbhost

*Got the tool stacking system in place. *

Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…










Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…

Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


----------



## sikrap

dbhost said:


> *Got the tool stacking system in place. *
> 
> Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…
> 
> Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


That is a great idea!! I hope you don't mind, but I'm going to steal it


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Got the tool stacking system in place. *
> 
> Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…
> 
> Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


I stole it to share it… Hope it works well for you too!


----------



## Innovator

dbhost said:


> *Got the tool stacking system in place. *
> 
> Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…
> 
> Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


Simple and functional.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Got the tool stacking system in place. *
> 
> Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…
> 
> Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


OK, dbhost, and now the rest of story…......

You were in the process of doing this when you recommended it to me! With pictures, it looks even like a better idea. I am sure I will do something similar.

Thanks, and have a good day,

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Got the tool stacking system in place. *
> 
> Simply put, I took sheathing grade ply, cut it into 18×24" panels, drilled holes and counterbores for mounting hardware for my bench top tools, and mounted that all up on Rubbermaid adjustable closet shelf hardware… The panels are sized so that I can simply clamp them down to my workbench and get to work, which is awfully handy since that is where the dust collector is plumbed near…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to dismount the old mounting boards from the tool stands, and get ready to throw them on Craigslist…
> 
> Oh and FWIW, the shelves are level, my garage door tracks lean toward the back…


ROFLOL! Yeah… I saw another user with the setup in a teeny tiny shed and thought… Now THERE is a good, fast, easy, and easy to deal with idea…


----------



## dbhost

*Mail ordering shop projects...*

Anyone that has tensioned and de-tensioned the blade on a Harbor Freight, or Ridgid 14" band saw has had the experience of trying to turn the tension knob while it is right next to the back side of the upper wheel guard. Not much of a problem for someone with dainty hands, but if you are built with beefy paws like some of us… getting the knob turned while trying to keep from trapping your fingers between the knob and the wheel guard.

While there are aftermarket products, specifically the Carter Accuright Ratchet Rod, that replaces the OEM tension rod, knob, and nut assembly with a taller assembly, there are other factors to consider…

Like what do you do when you set your band saw tension and like it right there, and want to be able to quickly and easily get to and from the tension you set?

Carter again has a solution to the problem in the form of the Carter Quick Release Bandsaw Tension Toggle…

Now at $49.00 and $179.00 respectively, a prudent shopper might notice that the cost of these two upgrades is reaching the cost of a Central Machinery 14" Band Saw when you hit the sales and coupons just right…

What other options are there?

Have you noticed that the majority of the 14" band saws are almost identical, at least frame / table wise? Well this is far from coincidental… And while not intended for this purpose, the fine folks at Grizzly offer the replacement components to build the entire tension / lever assembly which can, with some very rudimentary mechanical ability, be adapted to the Central Machinery 32208 bandsaw…









The necessary parts for my conversion have been ordered, and will be installed when they come in…

The items ordered were…

Part#, Quantity, Description
P0555033A 1 Blade Adj. Screw Assy 7" 
P0555133 1 Lever Rod
P0555135 1 Bushing
P0555137 1 Bracket
P0555140 2 Support Plate
P0555141 1 Fixed Base

Parts to be sourced from my local Ace Hardware are…
QTY, Description
2) 5/16-18 bolts 1 1/2" 
2) 5/15-18 bolts 3/4" 
1) 5/16-18 button cap screw 3/4" 
7) 5/16 flat washers
2) 5/16 lock washers
2) 5/16-18 nylon locking nuts
1) 10 mm flat washer or what ever fits

I would suggest though that if you do not already have a tap & die set, steer clear of the ones Harbor Freight sells. Tap & Dies sets are pretty useless when they cannot cut metal…

Tools you will need for the conversion.
#1. Center Punch.
#2. Hammer to drive center punch.
#3. 17/64" Ti twist drill bit
#4. Accurate measuring device. Tape, ruler, caliper, whatever…
#5. Fine Point Sharpie.
#6. Hand held power drill.
#7. Safety Glasses.
#8. 5/16-18 tap & tap handle.
#9. 3/8" drive ratchet.
#10. 1/2" 3/8" drive socket.
#11. #2 Phillips head screwdriver.

The project procedure I will be going through is documented in this photo album / slide show…

Wish me luck! The results should be pretty cool…

What can I say? I'm really a Hot Rodder at heart…


----------



## Bureaucrat

dbhost said:


> *Mail ordering shop projects...*
> 
> Anyone that has tensioned and de-tensioned the blade on a Harbor Freight, or Ridgid 14" band saw has had the experience of trying to turn the tension knob while it is right next to the back side of the upper wheel guard. Not much of a problem for someone with dainty hands, but if you are built with beefy paws like some of us… getting the knob turned while trying to keep from trapping your fingers between the knob and the wheel guard.
> 
> While there are aftermarket products, specifically the Carter Accuright Ratchet Rod, that replaces the OEM tension rod, knob, and nut assembly with a taller assembly, there are other factors to consider…
> 
> Like what do you do when you set your band saw tension and like it right there, and want to be able to quickly and easily get to and from the tension you set?
> 
> Carter again has a solution to the problem in the form of the Carter Quick Release Bandsaw Tension Toggle…
> 
> Now at $49.00 and $179.00 respectively, a prudent shopper might notice that the cost of these two upgrades is reaching the cost of a Central Machinery 14" Band Saw when you hit the sales and coupons just right…
> 
> What other options are there?
> 
> Have you noticed that the majority of the 14" band saws are almost identical, at least frame / table wise? Well this is far from coincidental… And while not intended for this purpose, the fine folks at Grizzly offer the replacement components to build the entire tension / lever assembly which can, with some very rudimentary mechanical ability, be adapted to the Central Machinery 32208 bandsaw…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The necessary parts for my conversion have been ordered, and will be installed when they come in…
> 
> The items ordered were…
> 
> Part#, Quantity, Description
> P0555033A 1 Blade Adj. Screw Assy 7"
> P0555133 1 Lever Rod
> P0555135 1 Bushing
> P0555137 1 Bracket
> P0555140 2 Support Plate
> P0555141 1 Fixed Base
> 
> Parts to be sourced from my local Ace Hardware are…
> QTY, Description
> 2) 5/16-18 bolts 1 1/2"
> 2) 5/15-18 bolts 3/4"
> 1) 5/16-18 button cap screw 3/4"
> 7) 5/16 flat washers
> 2) 5/16 lock washers
> 2) 5/16-18 nylon locking nuts
> 1) 10 mm flat washer or what ever fits
> 
> I would suggest though that if you do not already have a tap & die set, steer clear of the ones Harbor Freight sells. Tap & Dies sets are pretty useless when they cannot cut metal…
> 
> Tools you will need for the conversion.
> #1. Center Punch.
> #2. Hammer to drive center punch.
> #3. 17/64" Ti twist drill bit
> #4. Accurate measuring device. Tape, ruler, caliper, whatever…
> #5. Fine Point Sharpie.
> #6. Hand held power drill.
> #7. Safety Glasses.
> #8. 5/16-18 tap & tap handle.
> #9. 3/8" drive ratchet.
> #10. 1/2" 3/8" drive socket.
> #11. #2 Phillips head screwdriver.
> 
> The project procedure I will be going through is documented in this photo album / slide show…
> 
> Wish me luck! The results should be pretty cool…
> 
> What can I say? I'm really a Hot Rodder at heart…


Interesting modification and the process is well documented. Thanks.


----------



## dbhost

*More storage improvements.*

I have had a reasonably busy weekend of restructuring my storage in the garage workshop. I am finally getting around to removing the mistakes I made a couple of years ago by purchasing some very LIGHT duty undersized storage shelves with a usable shelf size of 12" deep x 24" wide. These are being replaced slowly but surely by a heavy duty (as much as common plastic shelving can be) "24" deep x 36 wide shelving units from Lowes.

While both units appear to be made of ABS plastic, there is a readily apparent difference in the thickness of the plastic in use. The new ones are substantially thicker, with molded in ribbing for stiffening. The support columns are substantially thicker, and the completed assembly is noticably sturdier.

Aside from removal of rickety storage units, the bigger part of the reason behind this was to have a more efficient system for storing my stuff. I have so far tranferred the contents of all 5 shelves of my first unit, and am taking up only 2 of the 5 shelves on the new unit. I have a total of 5 shelving units to replace. I figure 2 of these will do the trick…

The organization kick is partially due to wanting to get my camping gear out of the garage and into totes up in the attic (mostly toted up now) AND to better organize lawn & garden while it is in the garage…

I hope and pray I am making progress, because right now, I can't even see the top of the table saw, or either workbench…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *More storage improvements.*
> 
> I have had a reasonably busy weekend of restructuring my storage in the garage workshop. I am finally getting around to removing the mistakes I made a couple of years ago by purchasing some very LIGHT duty undersized storage shelves with a usable shelf size of 12" deep x 24" wide. These are being replaced slowly but surely by a heavy duty (as much as common plastic shelving can be) "24" deep x 36 wide shelving units from Lowes.
> 
> While both units appear to be made of ABS plastic, there is a readily apparent difference in the thickness of the plastic in use. The new ones are substantially thicker, with molded in ribbing for stiffening. The support columns are substantially thicker, and the completed assembly is noticably sturdier.
> 
> Aside from removal of rickety storage units, the bigger part of the reason behind this was to have a more efficient system for storing my stuff. I have so far tranferred the contents of all 5 shelves of my first unit, and am taking up only 2 of the 5 shelves on the new unit. I have a total of 5 shelving units to replace. I figure 2 of these will do the trick…
> 
> The organization kick is partially due to wanting to get my camping gear out of the garage and into totes up in the attic (mostly toted up now) AND to better organize lawn & garden while it is in the garage…
> 
> I hope and pray I am making progress, because right now, I can't even see the top of the table saw, or either workbench…


wood shelves work too.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More storage improvements.*
> 
> I have had a reasonably busy weekend of restructuring my storage in the garage workshop. I am finally getting around to removing the mistakes I made a couple of years ago by purchasing some very LIGHT duty undersized storage shelves with a usable shelf size of 12" deep x 24" wide. These are being replaced slowly but surely by a heavy duty (as much as common plastic shelving can be) "24" deep x 36 wide shelving units from Lowes.
> 
> While both units appear to be made of ABS plastic, there is a readily apparent difference in the thickness of the plastic in use. The new ones are substantially thicker, with molded in ribbing for stiffening. The support columns are substantially thicker, and the completed assembly is noticably sturdier.
> 
> Aside from removal of rickety storage units, the bigger part of the reason behind this was to have a more efficient system for storing my stuff. I have so far tranferred the contents of all 5 shelves of my first unit, and am taking up only 2 of the 5 shelves on the new unit. I have a total of 5 shelving units to replace. I figure 2 of these will do the trick…
> 
> The organization kick is partially due to wanting to get my camping gear out of the garage and into totes up in the attic (mostly toted up now) AND to better organize lawn & garden while it is in the garage…
> 
> I hope and pray I am making progress, because right now, I can't even see the top of the table saw, or either workbench…


I assume that this is the most cost effective solution. WE NEED PICTURES OF THE MESS…... You must understand. It makes the rest of us feel good to see others in distress, so we know we are not alone. I assume, in the midst of your calamity, you didn't get my message re the project tables with the picnic table legs. It is waiting. Cheap, Cheap, Cheap solution….....did I mention CHEAP. No, No, that is wrong….Cost Efficient. Ahhh, sounds better. Hope your day has gone well?!?

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More storage improvements.*
> 
> I have had a reasonably busy weekend of restructuring my storage in the garage workshop. I am finally getting around to removing the mistakes I made a couple of years ago by purchasing some very LIGHT duty undersized storage shelves with a usable shelf size of 12" deep x 24" wide. These are being replaced slowly but surely by a heavy duty (as much as common plastic shelving can be) "24" deep x 36 wide shelving units from Lowes.
> 
> While both units appear to be made of ABS plastic, there is a readily apparent difference in the thickness of the plastic in use. The new ones are substantially thicker, with molded in ribbing for stiffening. The support columns are substantially thicker, and the completed assembly is noticably sturdier.
> 
> Aside from removal of rickety storage units, the bigger part of the reason behind this was to have a more efficient system for storing my stuff. I have so far tranferred the contents of all 5 shelves of my first unit, and am taking up only 2 of the 5 shelves on the new unit. I have a total of 5 shelving units to replace. I figure 2 of these will do the trick…
> 
> The organization kick is partially due to wanting to get my camping gear out of the garage and into totes up in the attic (mostly toted up now) AND to better organize lawn & garden while it is in the garage…
> 
> I hope and pray I am making progress, because right now, I can't even see the top of the table saw, or either workbench…


Quite well… Yeah, I got the message. Haven't had much time to look into the link you sent though…

Plastic was chosen due to cost factors… I do plan on wood in other areas though…


----------



## dbhost

*Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*

I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…

I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?

This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.

This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.

There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…

About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.

Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.

His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.

So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…

Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.

Then two weeks later

An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.

I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?

As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,

So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.

I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…

Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


That story is just so shocking and painful on so many levels. I wish your friend and his family peace, luck, health, and safety.

Quite often (do as I say … not as I do, here), the best thing a person can do to help, in a situation like this, is just to listen.

Best of luck … with … your involvement in this … and with its effects on you.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Thanks… Honestly it was a bit heart wrenching to write. Sometimes you just need to let some things out. I hate that I had to pick here. But I felt that since this was something that impacted my woodworking (as well as other work) that this was probably the right place to vent…


----------



## Abbott

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Heck of a story, good luck with all of that.


----------



## Mario

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


There are times when word fall short and only a sholder the presence of someone who cares can help. My prayers are with you the family as they go thru this difficult time.

Having worked in the Mental Health field for years (working with computer now )I kow how the system has failed and the workers who feel powerless to do what they need to do end up carring the blame and weight of the failures.


----------



## Newton

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Dbhost…..Thank you for sharing your tragic story. Lumberjocks is the place where friends come together and sometimes the best way to help is to listen. I listened. The fact that you are angry demonstrates your concern for your friend. Tell him you are there for him. Explain that you probably won't have the answer, but you can listen. Shop time may not be the answer for someone so distracted, you be the judge. An evening at a game or dinner may provide a small distraction. Just be his friend.


----------



## cstrang

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


I am very sorry for what happend to that lady and my thoughts and prayers are with you all, and as for not being sure if this was the right place to post this, well you couldent have picked a better place. We are one big group of friends and family not only here to help one another with our woodworking but also to help with day to day life and we all understand the need to tell someone else what is going on and we are all here to listen.

Chris


----------



## Karson

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


I'm glad that you feel comfortable enough to bring your story to us. We are also at a loss in being able to help but if we lived close to your friend we could also offer some shop time to help him unwind from the problems of his dad.

My prayers are with you and your friend and his family.

God Bless.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Mario,

I don't blame the mental health care workers in the slightest. Descisions were made by the empty suits at pay grades much higher than even the doctors to let this man back out on the streets…

I do also feel for the mental health care professionals. I am pretty sure they are going to take a beating over this, and the release was due to budget cuts…

Actually I have offered to put my friend and his family up where we are, half a country away now… That should be far enough. And I have far more faith in the law enforcement in Texas for sure. My home town PD is more interested in handing out speeding and parking tickets than solving and preventing crime…


----------



## rob2

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Very very sad, The poor old lady and that guy's whole family. I'll be praying for you. Hang in there friend.


----------



## reggiek

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Unfortunately it is a fine line between the rights of one vs the rights of others….even though it is apparent to folks that a specific person is a danger to themselves and others….the law cannot impose without some sort of action…we do this to protect all from the possiblity that the law might be coopted and be used as a tool against people that someone may not like…or someone that they need to get out of the way perhaps…

That said….it is still not right when an entire family and community is terrorized by the actions or possible actions of some yo yo…This person should have been placed in a institution in order to protect himself…and the community….unfortunately, now a days we play politics with finances…and those types of dangers are often left to the citizens to deal with….It is a sad dilemma….and one that will be very hard to find a solution for….

I have my opinions…but an old saying…stay away from religion and politics if you want to keep friends…so I will just stick to passing on my sympathy for your friend, his family and the women who was killed…


----------



## patron

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


a sad truth of our times ,
and the human condition .

my prayers to you ,
and your family .

and to his and his siblings .

it seems the ones that make the decisions ,
are never affected by them .


----------



## DanLyke

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Sympathy here, and no more answers than you've got.

I've had several reminders recently that the ways in which we as a culture deal with mental illness is broken, but I've no clues how to go about fixing "the system". Balancing the safety of the public with the rights of the individual with the American belief in self-responsibility leads to people falling through the cracks, and for all the brickbats I can toss at our system, I can't look at another one and say "they got it right".

How can you be there for your friend? I don't know, but I'd say above all listen without judgment. Hear his concerns, acknowledge that he will need to lash out at something, anything, because aside from his father there won't be any clear culpable villains, as much as we'd all like to have easy answers.

And keep breathing, and remind your friend and his family to keep breathing, because if we stop doing that everything else goes to hell.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Grieving is a terrible and complex process, and we all go through it at some time. I think Neil's comments sum it up. We are here to listen to you…..so you can listen to your friend. You are grieving in a sense, as well.

I've been there personally, I was the close friend, and I was the only available professional. I needed people to listen to me, so I could listen to my friend. I had to vent. It was a different time and place in a close tight knit community, if only a temporary one. I will never forget how people helped me to help someone else.

Time will make the grief bearable, for your friend…and you, but it will never quite go away. When it is painful, then it is time to talk it out, and that is the best thing for you, and therefore the best thing for your friend.

We're listening.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Thanks Jim! This sort of hit at a funky time too. LOML and I are busy beyond belief with other issues… As soon as I get a chance I think I want to bounce this off of my pastor… I am not a person prone to angry responses, But I guess it is a natural thing…

Sometimes life slaps you upside the head with a 2×4 you know?


----------



## mgb

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


Dbhost,

That is a sad sad story. It is a shame that empty suits do nothing about the violence that is spreading across this country. I agree with every one here, just listen. My prayers are with all concerned.
God Bless


----------



## scottishrose

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


One positive outcome may be that this time the guy will be off the street for good and his family can try to feel safer. I know that's not much to go on. 
Anger is a very appropriate resonse to all this. You have been there for a long time watching this thing come barreling down the road and known the worst hit participants. 
Something everyone should be aware of and work toward fixing - even if it is just educating yourself on the issue is the mental health system in this country is broken beyond repair. We need to start over. This doesn't excuse the legal and social services from protecting the innocents in this case either. I am so sorry your friend and his family had to go to the extremes of going into hiding to protect themselves. Our society can do better on all accounts if we want it to. My advice is be there to listen when everone else has grown tired of listening. That's when he will really need a friend.


----------



## matt1970

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


mental health in this country has never been important…sorry to hear about your story…and I hope that this ends in a way that all can find peace in time…


----------



## GaryD

dbhost said:


> *Being there for one of my best friends... I NEED TO VENT. NOT FOR THE FAINT HEARTED!!!*
> 
> I sat in my shop, more or less leaning on the bench, kind of staring at the mess, and the equipment, not really getting anything done…
> 
> I had just gotten off the phone with one of my best friends from high school. The guy that was the best man at my wedding, and has been there for me through thick and thin… And I'd like to think I have been likewise… But the news last night was a bit much to take. I am pretty sure I sounded like a fool on the phone, but what can you say?
> 
> This friend was one of the guys I was in high school wood shop with. I remember the Oak kitchen table he built way back when, out of white oak and oak veneer ply. It was gorgeous.
> 
> This friend lived across the street from me back in my home town through Junior High and High School, to say the least, we knew the family, and we knew his dad was a violent man. Never fully able to blend back in with society after coming back from Vietnam.
> 
> There was a history there, going back as long as I can remember, of violence, death threats etc… That led to the divorce of this friends parents, and several slap on the wrist prison terms (less than a year at a time) for the father. To say the city, county, and state had to have a dedicated file cabinet or two just for his files is probably an understatement. There is NO WAY that they can claim they didn't see this coming. We all did…
> 
> About 10 years ago, the dad in question threatened a small town grocery store checker with a kitchen knife, and was interred into the state mental hospital, and granted 100% disability for Post Traumatic Stress Disorder. Now I am no psychotherapist or qualified to make a medical judgement in any way, shape or form, but my spider senses detect pure Barbara Streisand on that one… The history of violent behavior, and run ins with the law for things like assault and battery predate his military service.
> 
> Now my friend, when he found his dad was to be released from the state mental hospital earlier this yearl, well he had gotten married, and had children of his own during the time his father was in the mental hospital, had a mortgage on a nice home, had a nice car for his wife, and was driving his dream car. He was living the middle class dream. Well to protect his family, has walked away from that mortgage, that home, those cars, etc… and is now in hiding.
> 
> His younger brother has literally tried disappearing into the woods, living in a small trailer, and working cash jobs so he can "stay off the grid" to stay away from Psycho dad…. His sister has married, and moved quite far away, and remains out of sight for good reason… While still in high school, this same younger brother, after taking a particularly vicious beating from the hands of his father had been arrested, tried, and acquitted of attempting to solicit murder to finally rid the family of the long standing violence of this man. I am NOT saying that choice was right, but you must understand, the police, the courts, the state did NOTHING to stop this man from physically, and mentally abusing his family for DECADES. This was the desperate act, of a desperate young man that got tired of pleading for help and being ignored by those with power and authority.
> 
> So now that the history of fear and violence has been laid out for you…
> 
> Toward late July, my friend's dad came back into town, and assaulted his ex wife, my friend's mom (one of countless arrests for this…), he was arrested, and she went into hiding… The local police QUICKLY released him from jail.
> 
> Then two weeks later
> 
> An elderly woman, wheelchair bound, and stricken with Parkinsons disease, the best friend of my best friend's mother was found dead in her apartment in my home town. Bludgeoned to death with a ball peen hammer. She was found by a cable repairman who had actually been let into the wrong apartment by the apartment management. Police have tied blood, DNA, and fingerprint evidence to my friends father. Including the murder weapon. He has been arraigned on charges of aggravated murder.
> 
> I know this has to bring a LOT of emotional baggage up for my friend and his family. I am not sure how I can be the most supportive friend I can be. Should I express my anger at the city police that repeatedly failed to protect the citizens? The courts? The State? The Veterans Administration?
> 
> As much shock as has been expressed to the incompetent news media in that small town, nobody that knows the family is shocked at all. Disgusted that the state would let such a known violent man back out of the mental hospital,
> 
> So now, here I sit, the next day, not really able to work, or think of much at all, I want to cry for that old woman's family, but I cannot. I am simply too angry to cry… I am tired of my home town, well actually, my home state coming off looking like Hazard County when it comes to law enforcement, and protection of the citizens. What's worse is that I am almost afraid I might recieve a subpeona to appear before a court halfway across the country. I would LOVE to cooperate with the state and get this man off the streets, and away from where he can do any harm, but I have no faith that the particular state is actually compentent to do the right thing… Decades of experience tell me that.
> 
> I wish that he lived closer, not that I want to be any closer to his maniac dad than I am, but rather, offer up some shop time for him to get his mind on something other than that situation…
> 
> Thanks for understanding folks, I just needed to vent. I hope and pray I didn't violate any LJ rules. Wasn't my intention. Just sometimes you need to vent you know?


dbhost--My prayers are with you and the little ladys family and also his family.


----------



## dbhost

*Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *

Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)









The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…

Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!









The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!









The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…









The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.









The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Ok I will certify it's a mess. A little work and you'll be ready to rock and roll.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Just got back in from there, unloaded the new shelf, spun it sideways, takes more wall space, but easier to get to now…


----------



## patron

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


looks prety much like mine ,

WELL DONE !


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


I have a phone number for a guy at FEMA … if …. ;-)

Don't forget to post your 'after' pics!


----------



## Splinterman

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Designed disaster…..but I like it.


----------



## PetVet

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Tsunami aftermath?


----------



## nmkidd

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Get a hard hat….........and don't let OSHA see this!!!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


LOL…. Nothing is plugged in right now so it's reasonably safe…

Have I mentioned I need a dedicated workshop to get away from all the other junk?

Good grief I need to get rid of some of this junk. I see the box for my rifle scope (been mounted for 6 years) a flat basketball, and MY old skateboard from high school. To say the least I am multiples of age past high school now…

I am honestly not sure what to do with the 20# propane cylinder. It is for camping fuel, but all my camping appliances except my deer blind heater use white gas…. (Yeah I am pretty old school that way…)

The cutoff bin has WAY too many little cutoff pieces of pine 2×4s and plywood. I might just move out the BBQ and burn them off in the upcoming weekend… Keep the hardwood, and the bigger pieces.


----------



## HokieMojo

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


That's nothing. Mine has been way worse and I'm proud to say it is currently much better. There is lots of potential here and it sounds like you are well on your way to realizing it.

my biggest trouble with my shared space (workshop/garage) is I can't stand seeing all the non woodworking items. Things like ladders, garden tools, auto parts, etc. I'm not sure how to fix that, but for now I've just got to deal with it. It isn't so much that these items are problems, but I see all the space they seem to steal.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


What I did NOT post the pic of is the one wall that is more or less done…


















Teh "tool stacker" is a current pic. The clamp rack has had cleats for the rags in a box so the box doesn't tumble onto my skull when I pull a rag out, I have also wall mounted, organized my small parts bins, router bit cabinets etc on that same wall… A shelf above that holds almost all my handheld power tools. (My routers are still under the old workbench…)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Looks much better!


----------



## HokieMojo

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


i love the tool stacker. I'm planning to make a mobile cart version


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


I missed these pictures somehow. That's what the storage room just adjacent to the shop still looked like about 3 months ago, but Sherie (my wife) has been slowly going through them.

Had a canoe for a long time a Corecraft fiberglass, 17' I think. Believe it weighed about mmmmmm 78#? It wasn't like the Grumman Aluminum Queticos that were super light, but it paddled extremely well. Covered a lot of miles in that canoe. Back in those days would flip a pack on my back, then flip the canoe on by myself, and kinda trot over most portages to bounce the canoe a little to give my shoulders relief. Most of my serious canoeing was in the Quetico-Superior country of northern Minnesota and Canada. I was in the Explorer Post that was the symbolic voyagers for the dedication of the the Voyageurs National Park. We battled high head winds for 9 days…conquered them by getting up at 0400 hrs and paddling until noon, beating most of the wind that way. Oh well, wouldn't even think of that stuff these days…...the easy life for me (-:


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


My favorite canoe spot has been closed since Hurricane Rita, so now I am biding my time and paddling the bayous. I used to like going out to Sea Rim State Park with some friends and paddle around there, set up the tents on the Chickies, (sort of a covered platform with ladders, and spots to lash the boats to) There was one that was bigger than the others, and would sleep about 10 paddlers as long as 2 of them were hammock sleepers. I did that a couple of nights. Put the hammock up, Put the mosquito netting up, and climb in…

My back really isn't what it once was. I am working on some rehab from car accident issues. I am NOT ready to give up my pack, or my boat!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


Oh, like your clamp rack. When I get around to buying a bunch of clamps, I'll have to ask what to get. I suspect it is pretty much geared to what kind of projects you do.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Coming clean sure is dirty work! or. A little pictoral evidence for Jim.. *
> 
> Jim from Anchorage, you asked for photographic evidence of the mess, and what the heck. I'm not too proud… So this is what a shop looks like when you tear it from end to end to reorganize it, and are only about a quarter of the way through the project… (And I needed something to lighten up my day a bit!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The current view from the entry door to the shop. Hey at least you can tell there is a workbench and a table saw in there, sort of…
> 
> Oh, the big green thing immediately above the workbench is my Pelican Excursion 146 DLX 14.5' plastic canoe. This thing is a beast. It handles great in the water, is danged near sink proof, but is a PAIN to portage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The junk piled up on the drill press. No this is NOT the permanent location for this stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the roll up door point in. The big black thing is a New Braunfels Smoker Bandera Smoker. Char Broil has since bought out New Braunfels Smoker. IF you can find an NOS New Braunfels Bandera, GET IT. The Char Broil versions burn out and rust out too fast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Heavy Duty 24 inch deep x 36 inch wide shelves. Lots of storage space, not a bunch of cash… Yes wood would certainly work, but adding up costs wasn't cost effective. I should have waited for these to go on sale though and bought 2 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The row of old Plano shelves. These things are junque… Just because my Plano tackle boxes are well made does NOT mean all their stuff is worth a hoot…


I got a variety, and find that I need more of the smaller clamps (6") than anything else.. I tend to use them, and 12" a LOT for gluelams…


----------



## dbhost

*Quality time with the trash can...*

I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...

The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…

I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…

I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…

I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.

I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.

If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


----------



## jeffreythree

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the trash can...*
> 
> I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...
> 
> The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…
> 
> I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…
> 
> I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…
> 
> I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.
> 
> I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.
> 
> If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


A quick tip on those stumps. Mix up a 50/50 mix of Arsenal and Roundup/glyphosphate. Make sure you get the higher percentage stuff, not the 1% homeowner stuff. Take an axe or hatchet and chop through the bark in an area of the stump where it is till alive, and then squirt the mixture on the bared live wood. Should take care of those stump sprouts for you. Stump Out only works on dead wood.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the trash can...*
> 
> I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...
> 
> The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…
> 
> I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…
> 
> I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…
> 
> I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.
> 
> I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.
> 
> If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


I tried the roundup. No joy…. My first attempt was once the tree was down, to strip the visible bark, drill 3/4"diameter 8" deep holes and fill them with roundup… Not really doing the tick…

Where do you get high concentrate roundup? And just what is Arsenal?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the trash can...*
> 
> I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...
> 
> The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…
> 
> I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…
> 
> I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…
> 
> I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.
> 
> I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.
> 
> If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


dbhost:

DYNAMITE

jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the trash can...*
> 
> I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...
> 
> The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…
> 
> I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…
> 
> I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…
> 
> I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.
> 
> I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.
> 
> If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


Okay even though I do live in Texas, I am in the suburbs of Houston. My lot is a postage stamp… Dynamite would get Homeland Security down my throat, and probably toss what's left of the stump through my bedroom window…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Quality time with the trash can...*
> 
> I have an evening free! What to do with it? (Oh sure, like that was ever in question!)...
> 
> The plan for tonight is to wheel the large things out that don't belong, and start trash bagging up the junk. Thing like empty bottles of Armor All, and who knows what… Hazardous waste gose to the hazardous waste collection center, and junk lumber such as unusable cutoffs, like that piece of kiln dried pine that just splits every time I look at it… go into a bundle, and out to the curb…
> 
> I would like to make more headway toward the back wall of the shop, I don't expect I will get very far though. The stack of fencing lumber slipped over, and has the wheelbarrow pinned against the old racks…
> 
> I also need to empty the bed of the truck out of the small branches and stuff I dug out of the bayou last Friday, cut them down to less than 4' bundle them, and put them at the curb…
> 
> I need this wet weather to dry up for about two weeks. I need to get back into the Bayou when it is dry so I can finish getting the hurricane Ike debris out of the bayou, dig out the old fence posts, and burn off the stumps that are along the fence line.
> 
> I tried using Stump Out, but the stupid stumps are sending shoots out and trying to grow new trunks. This has GOT to end. And getting a stump grinder back there is next to impossible… The truck is hard enough, I hate sidehilling at that steep of an angle. Sure am glad I have fuel injection instead of a carburetor though.
> 
> If I make decent enough progress, you WILL get some pics later on…


dbhost:

Shucks. It is such a direct and manly approach to things…..............

jim


----------



## dbhost

*Getting nothing done at all... Frustrating night...*

Between LOML calling and keeping me on the phone. (She was at the hospital with her brother, long story, nothing to panic about though…) and my work phone paging me all night long over stuff that didn't have to do with me… I never got the chance to get out into the shop last night for more than 5 minutes.

I did manage to dig out 4 boxes of tiles that don't match anything in my house that were sitting on one of the shelves. And about 4 gallons of Ace Bone White paint that is what I used when I painted the house interior 6 years ago… Pre LOML… We are going with a completely different theme for the house, and that bone white is NOT on the color chart we are using. I have a friend of mine that is, uh, financially far worse off than I, that rents, and has a fix nothing landlord. I may donate the paint to her so she can redo her living room / bedroom. The tiles are going to go to Habitat for Humanity as a donation. They probably won't use them in a project house, but at least get them to a Re-store and get some revenue for the program that way…

Now there are spray cans of stuff that was in the garage when I bought the house. Particularly a bunch of various colors of spray paint, primer, and all sorts of cleaners. Mixed in there with the ones I have gotten. (You can tell the paint I got vs. the paint the old owner had… He buys house brand paints, I tend toward brands I know, Krylon, Rustoleum, and most notably Duplicolor as I use it to color match accessories to my truck, and LOMLs car… The stuff the former owner had I have never even considered using. So the question is, how do I get rid of this? Is it hazardous waste that I need to take to the hazardous waste collection site, or can I just pitch it in the trash can?

Along with all that stuff, is 2 quart size bottles of charcoal lighter fluid that a friend of mine misguidedly gave me over the summer for a July 4th cookout we did. I do NOT use lighter fluid. (I have a charcoal chimney starter which works great and leaves no funny lighter fluid taste… ). I need to ask around to see if anyone locally needs it…

The parts from Grizzly for my band saw came in yesterday, but were not complete. There are two spacers, and two set screws that were missing that were allegedly part of the adjusting screw assembly. I had to order them again. I will give the full listing of parts and part #s when this is all over so that the next guy that wants to do this won't end up having to do multiple orders to get this done, save you some bucks on shipping charges…

Maybe I can put some of the junk on Freecycle and see if someone else needs it.


----------



## nmkidd

dbhost said:


> *Getting nothing done at all... Frustrating night...*
> 
> Between LOML calling and keeping me on the phone. (She was at the hospital with her brother, long story, nothing to panic about though…) and my work phone paging me all night long over stuff that didn't have to do with me… I never got the chance to get out into the shop last night for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> I did manage to dig out 4 boxes of tiles that don't match anything in my house that were sitting on one of the shelves. And about 4 gallons of Ace Bone White paint that is what I used when I painted the house interior 6 years ago… Pre LOML… We are going with a completely different theme for the house, and that bone white is NOT on the color chart we are using. I have a friend of mine that is, uh, financially far worse off than I, that rents, and has a fix nothing landlord. I may donate the paint to her so she can redo her living room / bedroom. The tiles are going to go to Habitat for Humanity as a donation. They probably won't use them in a project house, but at least get them to a Re-store and get some revenue for the program that way…
> 
> Now there are spray cans of stuff that was in the garage when I bought the house. Particularly a bunch of various colors of spray paint, primer, and all sorts of cleaners. Mixed in there with the ones I have gotten. (You can tell the paint I got vs. the paint the old owner had… He buys house brand paints, I tend toward brands I know, Krylon, Rustoleum, and most notably Duplicolor as I use it to color match accessories to my truck, and LOMLs car… The stuff the former owner had I have never even considered using. So the question is, how do I get rid of this? Is it hazardous waste that I need to take to the hazardous waste collection site, or can I just pitch it in the trash can?
> 
> Along with all that stuff, is 2 quart size bottles of charcoal lighter fluid that a friend of mine misguidedly gave me over the summer for a July 4th cookout we did. I do NOT use lighter fluid. (I have a charcoal chimney starter which works great and leaves no funny lighter fluid taste… ). I need to ask around to see if anyone locally needs it…
> 
> The parts from Grizzly for my band saw came in yesterday, but were not complete. There are two spacers, and two set screws that were missing that were allegedly part of the adjusting screw assembly. I had to order them again. I will give the full listing of parts and part #s when this is all over so that the next guy that wants to do this won't end up having to do multiple orders to get this done, save you some bucks on shipping charges…
> 
> Maybe I can put some of the junk on Freecycle and see if someone else needs it.


Good post…....it gives everyone a reminder that we all should do some sorting, throwing and general cleanup around the shop. 
One thought on your comment about house brand paints….....a few years back, I took a part time job at Walmart. I was stocking shelves and happened to notice that the store brand paint was shipped in boxes marked Sherwin-Williams. So a house/store brand may be a name brand in disguise.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Getting nothing done at all... Frustrating night...*
> 
> Between LOML calling and keeping me on the phone. (She was at the hospital with her brother, long story, nothing to panic about though…) and my work phone paging me all night long over stuff that didn't have to do with me… I never got the chance to get out into the shop last night for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> I did manage to dig out 4 boxes of tiles that don't match anything in my house that were sitting on one of the shelves. And about 4 gallons of Ace Bone White paint that is what I used when I painted the house interior 6 years ago… Pre LOML… We are going with a completely different theme for the house, and that bone white is NOT on the color chart we are using. I have a friend of mine that is, uh, financially far worse off than I, that rents, and has a fix nothing landlord. I may donate the paint to her so she can redo her living room / bedroom. The tiles are going to go to Habitat for Humanity as a donation. They probably won't use them in a project house, but at least get them to a Re-store and get some revenue for the program that way…
> 
> Now there are spray cans of stuff that was in the garage when I bought the house. Particularly a bunch of various colors of spray paint, primer, and all sorts of cleaners. Mixed in there with the ones I have gotten. (You can tell the paint I got vs. the paint the old owner had… He buys house brand paints, I tend toward brands I know, Krylon, Rustoleum, and most notably Duplicolor as I use it to color match accessories to my truck, and LOMLs car… The stuff the former owner had I have never even considered using. So the question is, how do I get rid of this? Is it hazardous waste that I need to take to the hazardous waste collection site, or can I just pitch it in the trash can?
> 
> Along with all that stuff, is 2 quart size bottles of charcoal lighter fluid that a friend of mine misguidedly gave me over the summer for a July 4th cookout we did. I do NOT use lighter fluid. (I have a charcoal chimney starter which works great and leaves no funny lighter fluid taste… ). I need to ask around to see if anyone locally needs it…
> 
> The parts from Grizzly for my band saw came in yesterday, but were not complete. There are two spacers, and two set screws that were missing that were allegedly part of the adjusting screw assembly. I had to order them again. I will give the full listing of parts and part #s when this is all over so that the next guy that wants to do this won't end up having to do multiple orders to get this done, save you some bucks on shipping charges…
> 
> Maybe I can put some of the junk on Freecycle and see if someone else needs it.


Actually you are quite true. The old Ace Rust Stop paint was simply Rustoleum with a different label. I actually like using that stuff. I am talking about the no name stuff that has the nozzle that always clogs, and comes out thinner than 3.2 beer… I don't recall the name on the label, but it's just this stuff that I have used in years past, and always had problems with it…


----------



## Wood_Chuck

dbhost said:


> *Getting nothing done at all... Frustrating night...*
> 
> Between LOML calling and keeping me on the phone. (She was at the hospital with her brother, long story, nothing to panic about though…) and my work phone paging me all night long over stuff that didn't have to do with me… I never got the chance to get out into the shop last night for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> I did manage to dig out 4 boxes of tiles that don't match anything in my house that were sitting on one of the shelves. And about 4 gallons of Ace Bone White paint that is what I used when I painted the house interior 6 years ago… Pre LOML… We are going with a completely different theme for the house, and that bone white is NOT on the color chart we are using. I have a friend of mine that is, uh, financially far worse off than I, that rents, and has a fix nothing landlord. I may donate the paint to her so she can redo her living room / bedroom. The tiles are going to go to Habitat for Humanity as a donation. They probably won't use them in a project house, but at least get them to a Re-store and get some revenue for the program that way…
> 
> Now there are spray cans of stuff that was in the garage when I bought the house. Particularly a bunch of various colors of spray paint, primer, and all sorts of cleaners. Mixed in there with the ones I have gotten. (You can tell the paint I got vs. the paint the old owner had… He buys house brand paints, I tend toward brands I know, Krylon, Rustoleum, and most notably Duplicolor as I use it to color match accessories to my truck, and LOMLs car… The stuff the former owner had I have never even considered using. So the question is, how do I get rid of this? Is it hazardous waste that I need to take to the hazardous waste collection site, or can I just pitch it in the trash can?
> 
> Along with all that stuff, is 2 quart size bottles of charcoal lighter fluid that a friend of mine misguidedly gave me over the summer for a July 4th cookout we did. I do NOT use lighter fluid. (I have a charcoal chimney starter which works great and leaves no funny lighter fluid taste… ). I need to ask around to see if anyone locally needs it…
> 
> The parts from Grizzly for my band saw came in yesterday, but were not complete. There are two spacers, and two set screws that were missing that were allegedly part of the adjusting screw assembly. I had to order them again. I will give the full listing of parts and part #s when this is all over so that the next guy that wants to do this won't end up having to do multiple orders to get this done, save you some bucks on shipping charges…
> 
> Maybe I can put some of the junk on Freecycle and see if someone else needs it.


You can also get those glass bottles that have a sprayer, mix the paint with thinner and it sprayers great. That is if you can't find the color, you can always go this route.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Getting nothing done at all... Frustrating night...*
> 
> Between LOML calling and keeping me on the phone. (She was at the hospital with her brother, long story, nothing to panic about though…) and my work phone paging me all night long over stuff that didn't have to do with me… I never got the chance to get out into the shop last night for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> I did manage to dig out 4 boxes of tiles that don't match anything in my house that were sitting on one of the shelves. And about 4 gallons of Ace Bone White paint that is what I used when I painted the house interior 6 years ago… Pre LOML… We are going with a completely different theme for the house, and that bone white is NOT on the color chart we are using. I have a friend of mine that is, uh, financially far worse off than I, that rents, and has a fix nothing landlord. I may donate the paint to her so she can redo her living room / bedroom. The tiles are going to go to Habitat for Humanity as a donation. They probably won't use them in a project house, but at least get them to a Re-store and get some revenue for the program that way…
> 
> Now there are spray cans of stuff that was in the garage when I bought the house. Particularly a bunch of various colors of spray paint, primer, and all sorts of cleaners. Mixed in there with the ones I have gotten. (You can tell the paint I got vs. the paint the old owner had… He buys house brand paints, I tend toward brands I know, Krylon, Rustoleum, and most notably Duplicolor as I use it to color match accessories to my truck, and LOMLs car… The stuff the former owner had I have never even considered using. So the question is, how do I get rid of this? Is it hazardous waste that I need to take to the hazardous waste collection site, or can I just pitch it in the trash can?
> 
> Along with all that stuff, is 2 quart size bottles of charcoal lighter fluid that a friend of mine misguidedly gave me over the summer for a July 4th cookout we did. I do NOT use lighter fluid. (I have a charcoal chimney starter which works great and leaves no funny lighter fluid taste… ). I need to ask around to see if anyone locally needs it…
> 
> The parts from Grizzly for my band saw came in yesterday, but were not complete. There are two spacers, and two set screws that were missing that were allegedly part of the adjusting screw assembly. I had to order them again. I will give the full listing of parts and part #s when this is all over so that the next guy that wants to do this won't end up having to do multiple orders to get this done, save you some bucks on shipping charges…
> 
> Maybe I can put some of the junk on Freecycle and see if someone else needs it.


Your shop sounds like mine, if you consider the adjacent storage area part of the shop. We have been through two sessions of remodeling in the last 3 years, and of course, the workmen leave every partial can of paint, every tile, extra wall plates and switches, pieces of wire, etc. because of course, I paid for it. (cost plus, no bid). We still have one more session of remodeling and the house is done forever….at least relative to my life span.

So we have a door or two, piles of Jatoba (which I dare not touch, and I not sure I want to work that wood
until I am a lot more experienced) waiting for the final two rooms. The architect is working on the final remodel now. When they are done with the final, I think I will have the contractor take care of the old paint…..I'll keep the Jatoba. Electrical can stay. A year ago we finally got rid of the old paint from our 1985 remodel. Talk about being pack rats, and disorganized…that's us.

I have never worked Jatoba, but I heard the contractor talk about a local milling shop who said they would never touch the stuff again, too much oil and apparently too hard.

Anyway, I understand the shelves full of old mystery paint and stain, uncountable cans of partially use spray pain, and miscellaneous noxious fluids and paste….........


----------



## dbhost

*Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*

Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.

The tally so far?

2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.

I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…

Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…

The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…

Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…

My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.

Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…

Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


----------



## GaryD

dbhost said:


> *Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*
> 
> Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.
> 
> The tally so far?
> 
> 2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.
> 
> I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…
> 
> Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…
> 
> The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…
> 
> Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…
> 
> My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.
> 
> Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…
> 
> Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


chunk the nails, I had the same thing and decided I had not used them for a loooooong while so I got rid of them I still have a pretty good amount stored. The rest sounds like you are making progress good luck. Mine comes in the spring.


----------



## HokieMojo

dbhost said:


> *Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*
> 
> Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.
> 
> The tally so far?
> 
> 2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.
> 
> I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…
> 
> Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…
> 
> The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…
> 
> Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…
> 
> My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.
> 
> Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…
> 
> Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


maybe a scrap yard would give you a couple of buck for the nails if you had enough.


----------



## toddc

dbhost said:


> *Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*
> 
> Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.
> 
> The tally so far?
> 
> 2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.
> 
> I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…
> 
> Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…
> 
> The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…
> 
> Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…
> 
> My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.
> 
> Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…
> 
> Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


Purge with extreme prejudice.

Got any pictures?

I am getting close to everything done that is planned for the organizational effort in my shop.

Good luck with your effort. The effort is always worth it.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*
> 
> Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.
> 
> The tally so far?
> 
> 2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.
> 
> I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…
> 
> Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…
> 
> The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…
> 
> Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…
> 
> My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.
> 
> Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…
> 
> Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


See my post #17 in this series for photos of just why I am purging junk from the shop…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Still working on purging the shop of unneeded junk...*
> 
> Last night wasn't super productive, but I did get some clearing out done.
> 
> The tally so far?
> 
> 2.5 gallons of Ace Hardware Bone White interior semi gloss, 1.5 gallons of Walmart ColorPlace off white, 2 gallons of some god awful color the prior owner to my house had in the garage that must be at least 10 years old now… Nearly full bottles of DuPont Teflon car wash, car wax, and wheel cleaner (tried it, hated them…), almost empty bottle of Armor All Extreme Tire Shine, about 3 various bottles of wheel cleaners that simply did not work, a can of no touch tire & wheel cleaner, 8 cans of spray paint, 2 cans of stainless steel polish, 1 can of glass cleaner, and 2 boxes of tiles.
> 
> I also found a 1 gallon plastic bucket back in the corner that had various misc nails in it. This and a half empty 5 lb steel folgers can of various nails got merged into the folgers can. The plastic bucket was falling apart…
> 
> Now for the $64,000 question… Do I sort and keep the nails, or pitch them as most of them are rusted, many are bent, and are otherwise useless…
> 
> The stuff from the shelves that got purged out and pending pickup from a Freecycle user. If they don't go to them, I will see if my church needs or can use the stuff…
> 
> Next up is the cutoff bin, and, well floor where cutoffs have been landing since the bin is overflowing. Much of this is cut offs from pine 2×4s, and pine plywood, or project pieces done with pine that twisted really badly. I do not think this stuff would be all that useful, and am considering making sure the chunk size works right, and adding it to the burn pile for when I burn out the stumps in the back yard…
> 
> My Rockler bench accessories arrived yesterday. I am happy as a clam this stuff was cheap. The plastic bench dogs are a bit hokey, but appear to at least be functional. The hold downs are solid cast iron, one whack with a mallet and the test piece will NOT budge. I dragged my bench behind me testing this with just one hold fast. I have seen a few reviews of these and people say they break easily. I don't see how unless they are beating on them with a steel hammer instead of a mallet. The router mat is, well, just a simple rubber mat. The same stuff that they sell as shelf liner.
> 
> Today my wide table leg kit should arrive from Sears. I grabbed a leg kit from them for the 22811 (Sears branded Ryobi BT3000) the legs are compatible… My shop built ones made from scrap PT pine are twisting and keep throwing the table out of square…
> 
> Hopefully I can get this all squared away, and get the rest of the cleaning done soon. I am TIRED of working on cleanup and organization, I want to get some projects done…!


Nails useless.

Screws and bolts and nuts, espcecially if not rusted, sort and save. I sort all screws with a hand built device where I can determine length, and size rapidly and accurately. I'll put it up in my blog in a week or two. It has been super handy over the years. I have screws that I found in a shed in Fairbanks in 1975. For example, I found a bunch of real small wood screws that I am still using on occasion for jigs and such, in particular.


----------



## dbhost

*Bye bye chicken legs!*

Well they came! Sears item 22219 Wide Table Leg Kit for Craftsman model 22811 table saws. Now to refresh the memory of those that don't recall, the 22811 was a Ryobi BT3000 table saw, with a Craftsman label on the front, and a different hand wheel.

The leg kit is a functional match for the no longer available Ryobi accessory for my BT3100.

I do say functional as the leg kit is NOT a cosmetic match, as the BT3100 stand legs splay instead of take a trip straight down, and the paint is the more metallic gray of the BT3000 instead of the lighter gray, matte finish of the BT3100.

Assembly was a challenge as the package included NO INSTRUCTIONS WHATSOEVER. (Good job Sears!). A careful observation of where the holes are, the promo pic on the Sears website, and a healthy dose of mechanical aptitude allowed me to figure out how to assemble it, almost…

The adjuster foot bolts supplied did NOT thread smoothly into the threaded holes in the bottoms of the legs. Upon closer inspection, I found that the threaded holes in BOTH of the legs had LARGE burrs that should have been cleaned up by the quality control folks at either Sears or Ryobi before this got out the door. A tap, some threading oil and I was back in business.

With the threads chased, all went together, and adjusted up as expected. I attempted to test the fence for smooth operation, and found that it bound toward the end as it tended to do after my original legs started twisting on me. I took a closer look only to find that my housekeeping was the problem. It would appear that In sweeping up hand planer shavings to the floor, a good number of them ended up somehow finding their way into the rails of the fence. A quick pickup with the shop vac and it glides like new again…

The weather has finally cooled off. I have some free time, so out to the shop I go to get more done on the cleanup. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Bye bye chicken legs!*
> 
> Well they came! Sears item 22219 Wide Table Leg Kit for Craftsman model 22811 table saws. Now to refresh the memory of those that don't recall, the 22811 was a Ryobi BT3000 table saw, with a Craftsman label on the front, and a different hand wheel.
> 
> The leg kit is a functional match for the no longer available Ryobi accessory for my BT3100.
> 
> I do say functional as the leg kit is NOT a cosmetic match, as the BT3100 stand legs splay instead of take a trip straight down, and the paint is the more metallic gray of the BT3000 instead of the lighter gray, matte finish of the BT3100.
> 
> Assembly was a challenge as the package included NO INSTRUCTIONS WHATSOEVER. (Good job Sears!). A careful observation of where the holes are, the promo pic on the Sears website, and a healthy dose of mechanical aptitude allowed me to figure out how to assemble it, almost…
> 
> The adjuster foot bolts supplied did NOT thread smoothly into the threaded holes in the bottoms of the legs. Upon closer inspection, I found that the threaded holes in BOTH of the legs had LARGE burrs that should have been cleaned up by the quality control folks at either Sears or Ryobi before this got out the door. A tap, some threading oil and I was back in business.
> 
> With the threads chased, all went together, and adjusted up as expected. I attempted to test the fence for smooth operation, and found that it bound toward the end as it tended to do after my original legs started twisting on me. I took a closer look only to find that my housekeeping was the problem. It would appear that In sweeping up hand planer shavings to the floor, a good number of them ended up somehow finding their way into the rails of the fence. A quick pickup with the shop vac and it glides like new again…
> 
> The weather has finally cooled off. I have some free time, so out to the shop I go to get more done on the cleanup. Wish me luck folks!


By the way, I posted to http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/11270, where I missed the pictures of your mess for some reason. Jotted down some stuff re my canoeing days as well.

Glad you got the legs, and the fence problem cleared up. I have been fairly useless today, but I am building a mount for my Wixey digital caliper so that it can be used in jigs, such as for tuning, saw height, etc. Fussy, dainty work…for my old hands. It is a fun thing, rather than actually tuning my saw with my new blade in it. I'm a sucker for digital, then I can just read numbers instead of interpolating on the ruler. Lazy. Our weather is surprisingly warm, meaning 50 degrees today. Sherie was just noting that the leaves on the maples were actually going to turn all the way and fall off this year, instead of freezing in place kinda green….


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Bye bye chicken legs!*
> 
> Well they came! Sears item 22219 Wide Table Leg Kit for Craftsman model 22811 table saws. Now to refresh the memory of those that don't recall, the 22811 was a Ryobi BT3000 table saw, with a Craftsman label on the front, and a different hand wheel.
> 
> The leg kit is a functional match for the no longer available Ryobi accessory for my BT3100.
> 
> I do say functional as the leg kit is NOT a cosmetic match, as the BT3100 stand legs splay instead of take a trip straight down, and the paint is the more metallic gray of the BT3000 instead of the lighter gray, matte finish of the BT3100.
> 
> Assembly was a challenge as the package included NO INSTRUCTIONS WHATSOEVER. (Good job Sears!). A careful observation of where the holes are, the promo pic on the Sears website, and a healthy dose of mechanical aptitude allowed me to figure out how to assemble it, almost…
> 
> The adjuster foot bolts supplied did NOT thread smoothly into the threaded holes in the bottoms of the legs. Upon closer inspection, I found that the threaded holes in BOTH of the legs had LARGE burrs that should have been cleaned up by the quality control folks at either Sears or Ryobi before this got out the door. A tap, some threading oil and I was back in business.
> 
> With the threads chased, all went together, and adjusted up as expected. I attempted to test the fence for smooth operation, and found that it bound toward the end as it tended to do after my original legs started twisting on me. I took a closer look only to find that my housekeeping was the problem. It would appear that In sweeping up hand planer shavings to the floor, a good number of them ended up somehow finding their way into the rails of the fence. A quick pickup with the shop vac and it glides like new again…
> 
> The weather has finally cooled off. I have some free time, so out to the shop I go to get more done on the cleanup. Wish me luck folks!


Maples? You have Maples? I have to go to a state park here to see a maple tree. There is a canyon in South West Texas where some Cajuns settled coming down from Canada, they brought maple saplings with them, now the whole canyon is filled with them…. It's called, what else but Lost Maples State Park…

Typically I run out of steam in the evening before LOML does. Tonight is odd, she is out cold, and I am wide awake… Go figure.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Bye bye chicken legs!*
> 
> Well they came! Sears item 22219 Wide Table Leg Kit for Craftsman model 22811 table saws. Now to refresh the memory of those that don't recall, the 22811 was a Ryobi BT3000 table saw, with a Craftsman label on the front, and a different hand wheel.
> 
> The leg kit is a functional match for the no longer available Ryobi accessory for my BT3100.
> 
> I do say functional as the leg kit is NOT a cosmetic match, as the BT3100 stand legs splay instead of take a trip straight down, and the paint is the more metallic gray of the BT3000 instead of the lighter gray, matte finish of the BT3100.
> 
> Assembly was a challenge as the package included NO INSTRUCTIONS WHATSOEVER. (Good job Sears!). A careful observation of where the holes are, the promo pic on the Sears website, and a healthy dose of mechanical aptitude allowed me to figure out how to assemble it, almost…
> 
> The adjuster foot bolts supplied did NOT thread smoothly into the threaded holes in the bottoms of the legs. Upon closer inspection, I found that the threaded holes in BOTH of the legs had LARGE burrs that should have been cleaned up by the quality control folks at either Sears or Ryobi before this got out the door. A tap, some threading oil and I was back in business.
> 
> With the threads chased, all went together, and adjusted up as expected. I attempted to test the fence for smooth operation, and found that it bound toward the end as it tended to do after my original legs started twisting on me. I took a closer look only to find that my housekeeping was the problem. It would appear that In sweeping up hand planer shavings to the floor, a good number of them ended up somehow finding their way into the rails of the fence. A quick pickup with the shop vac and it glides like new again…
> 
> The weather has finally cooled off. I have some free time, so out to the shop I go to get more done on the cleanup. Wish me luck folks!


I am the same way, normally Sherie is up for an hour or two beyond what I am, but then again she is 15 years younger than I. But then, I am up before she is. Right now she is out teaching a knitting class. I am goofin' around, making a pork loin with veggies…....she will probably come home and eat left overs.

Our maples are carefully planted, not native, and are some hardy, fast growing species. We do have a 40 year old crab apple tree with excellent tasting apples on it. Some friends picked some for jelly, but we didn't have time this year. The rest of apples will be eaten by the Bohemian Waxwings, lots of fun watching them. Before we fenced in the yard the moose used to come in and eat them (they are fermented by mid winter) and then fall asleep underneath the tree….....obviously a little drunk…....

You know, I am searching for places to find good wood to make stuff from, even the simple book ends I am planning to be my "FIRST REAL FURNITURE PROJECT". Well, got to go rescue dinner…...listenening to Allison Krause Union Station, DVD video….... simple entertainment….....

Take care…....

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*Not much shop time this week. But a little bit of progress...*

My big plans for my week got tossed to the curb between dealing with an unexpected cardiac surgery on my BIL, and work running rather late, I just haven't had much time in the shop. What evening I did have open to myself (tuesday) was hot and humid, (85 degrees 100% humidity, ICK!) so I did not WANT to be out there…

I did get 3 reasonable things done since Sunday though…

#1. Removed all the junk from on top of the table saw, and workbench and put it away. Considering the volume of "stuff" this was a major undertaking.
#2. Swapped the position on the tool stacker between the jointer, and the bench grinder. I did not like the jointer being at the top due to weight, and honestly, the bench grinder gets the least use of all of that stuff.
#3. Reinstalled the rubber feet onto the jointer. I do want to go to Ace Hardware and get some rubber spacers from their Hillman bins for this though. The threads on my bolts are about a full thread too short to not have to stack washers, and the rubber spacers should help act as isolators and keep vibration and noise down somewhat.

While not much of an accomplishment, I did give the jointer a test run clamped to the workbench as its work surface is oddly high when clamped to the top of the workbench. And while not ideal for a big production shop where the jointer is going to be used all day long, for occasional use this is fine. No odd stretching or anything like that, and the switch is much easier to get to this way…

Not sure if I have mentioned it or not, but the Ridgid Wet / Dry vac and Thien cyclone for the shop vac have been moved under the extension wing of the table saw. I did that as a space saver for the shop. It uses otherwise dead floor space, and buys me back floor space to get to the HF DC and Craftsman mechanics tool box. This is a good thing.

The wood for the "Cyclone stacker" is being reclaimed. The ply is going back on my stack of sheet material cutoffs, the 2×4 sections have already been measured, three or four times, and marked at 29.25", I will probably get around to cutting them off this weekend. The concept is to build a 30" tall riser stand for the DC, this will pick up the inlet point to eliminate, or at least minimize the bend, and hose from the DC to the Thien Cyclone. The space underneath is slated for a horizontal tank air compressor. I have been eyeballing one from HF on sale, but have not jumped on it as it is an oilless model. Space, capacity, and price all fit, but the noise factor, as well as durability of an oilless are problematic. The specific model I am interested in has an exact match from Northern Tool as well, both the HF and Northern tool versions have a good reputation. IF my local HF has one in stock, (and I either have the coupon in my email tonight, or can get one from a mag) I will pick one up this weekend along with 50' of Goodyear hose, a pin nailer, and a brad nailer. (I already have an HF framing nailer and more couplers than I can shake several sticks at…). The compressor will be a nice addition. Beyond driving the woodworking nailers and such, I have been wanting one for running my air ratchet, impact wrench, die grinder, and being a 4×4 owner, some really BIG tires on my pickup.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Not much shop time this week. But a little bit of progress...*
> 
> My big plans for my week got tossed to the curb between dealing with an unexpected cardiac surgery on my BIL, and work running rather late, I just haven't had much time in the shop. What evening I did have open to myself (tuesday) was hot and humid, (85 degrees 100% humidity, ICK!) so I did not WANT to be out there…
> 
> I did get 3 reasonable things done since Sunday though…
> 
> #1. Removed all the junk from on top of the table saw, and workbench and put it away. Considering the volume of "stuff" this was a major undertaking.
> #2. Swapped the position on the tool stacker between the jointer, and the bench grinder. I did not like the jointer being at the top due to weight, and honestly, the bench grinder gets the least use of all of that stuff.
> #3. Reinstalled the rubber feet onto the jointer. I do want to go to Ace Hardware and get some rubber spacers from their Hillman bins for this though. The threads on my bolts are about a full thread too short to not have to stack washers, and the rubber spacers should help act as isolators and keep vibration and noise down somewhat.
> 
> While not much of an accomplishment, I did give the jointer a test run clamped to the workbench as its work surface is oddly high when clamped to the top of the workbench. And while not ideal for a big production shop where the jointer is going to be used all day long, for occasional use this is fine. No odd stretching or anything like that, and the switch is much easier to get to this way…
> 
> Not sure if I have mentioned it or not, but the Ridgid Wet / Dry vac and Thien cyclone for the shop vac have been moved under the extension wing of the table saw. I did that as a space saver for the shop. It uses otherwise dead floor space, and buys me back floor space to get to the HF DC and Craftsman mechanics tool box. This is a good thing.
> 
> The wood for the "Cyclone stacker" is being reclaimed. The ply is going back on my stack of sheet material cutoffs, the 2×4 sections have already been measured, three or four times, and marked at 29.25", I will probably get around to cutting them off this weekend. The concept is to build a 30" tall riser stand for the DC, this will pick up the inlet point to eliminate, or at least minimize the bend, and hose from the DC to the Thien Cyclone. The space underneath is slated for a horizontal tank air compressor. I have been eyeballing one from HF on sale, but have not jumped on it as it is an oilless model. Space, capacity, and price all fit, but the noise factor, as well as durability of an oilless are problematic. The specific model I am interested in has an exact match from Northern Tool as well, both the HF and Northern tool versions have a good reputation. IF my local HF has one in stock, (and I either have the coupon in my email tonight, or can get one from a mag) I will pick one up this weekend along with 50' of Goodyear hose, a pin nailer, and a brad nailer. (I already have an HF framing nailer and more couplers than I can shake several sticks at…). The compressor will be a nice addition. Beyond driving the woodworking nailers and such, I have been wanting one for running my air ratchet, impact wrench, die grinder, and being a 4×4 owner, some really BIG tires on my pickup.


Think longingly about compressed air in the shop, but that is on the long list. Perhaps after I get a bunch of other organizational things done. Right now, I have an old peanut size compressor a Coleman VP201 2 gallon used exclusively for filling tires. I didn't know the bit about oilless (mine is oilless), but then it is only turned on about 3 or 4 times a year. I never intended it for anything other than filling tires, especially on the motorhome when I had that. I use a Craftsman electric impact wrench for the wheels on the cars, had it over 10 years, very practicle. I'll watch your air adventures with interest.

I have been thinking about how to mount the jointer, planer, scroll saw etc. I think I want one or two mobile cabinets with closed in storage, and designed to temporarily mount those tools, and perhaps others. I guess I am now thinking about the long term organization and development of the shop. Perhaps more about that this weekend.


----------



## Cory

dbhost said:


> *Not much shop time this week. But a little bit of progress...*
> 
> My big plans for my week got tossed to the curb between dealing with an unexpected cardiac surgery on my BIL, and work running rather late, I just haven't had much time in the shop. What evening I did have open to myself (tuesday) was hot and humid, (85 degrees 100% humidity, ICK!) so I did not WANT to be out there…
> 
> I did get 3 reasonable things done since Sunday though…
> 
> #1. Removed all the junk from on top of the table saw, and workbench and put it away. Considering the volume of "stuff" this was a major undertaking.
> #2. Swapped the position on the tool stacker between the jointer, and the bench grinder. I did not like the jointer being at the top due to weight, and honestly, the bench grinder gets the least use of all of that stuff.
> #3. Reinstalled the rubber feet onto the jointer. I do want to go to Ace Hardware and get some rubber spacers from their Hillman bins for this though. The threads on my bolts are about a full thread too short to not have to stack washers, and the rubber spacers should help act as isolators and keep vibration and noise down somewhat.
> 
> While not much of an accomplishment, I did give the jointer a test run clamped to the workbench as its work surface is oddly high when clamped to the top of the workbench. And while not ideal for a big production shop where the jointer is going to be used all day long, for occasional use this is fine. No odd stretching or anything like that, and the switch is much easier to get to this way…
> 
> Not sure if I have mentioned it or not, but the Ridgid Wet / Dry vac and Thien cyclone for the shop vac have been moved under the extension wing of the table saw. I did that as a space saver for the shop. It uses otherwise dead floor space, and buys me back floor space to get to the HF DC and Craftsman mechanics tool box. This is a good thing.
> 
> The wood for the "Cyclone stacker" is being reclaimed. The ply is going back on my stack of sheet material cutoffs, the 2×4 sections have already been measured, three or four times, and marked at 29.25", I will probably get around to cutting them off this weekend. The concept is to build a 30" tall riser stand for the DC, this will pick up the inlet point to eliminate, or at least minimize the bend, and hose from the DC to the Thien Cyclone. The space underneath is slated for a horizontal tank air compressor. I have been eyeballing one from HF on sale, but have not jumped on it as it is an oilless model. Space, capacity, and price all fit, but the noise factor, as well as durability of an oilless are problematic. The specific model I am interested in has an exact match from Northern Tool as well, both the HF and Northern tool versions have a good reputation. IF my local HF has one in stock, (and I either have the coupon in my email tonight, or can get one from a mag) I will pick one up this weekend along with 50' of Goodyear hose, a pin nailer, and a brad nailer. (I already have an HF framing nailer and more couplers than I can shake several sticks at…). The compressor will be a nice addition. Beyond driving the woodworking nailers and such, I have been wanting one for running my air ratchet, impact wrench, die grinder, and being a 4×4 owner, some really BIG tires on my pickup.


I'd love to see pictures of your progress.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Not much shop time this week. But a little bit of progress...*
> 
> My big plans for my week got tossed to the curb between dealing with an unexpected cardiac surgery on my BIL, and work running rather late, I just haven't had much time in the shop. What evening I did have open to myself (tuesday) was hot and humid, (85 degrees 100% humidity, ICK!) so I did not WANT to be out there…
> 
> I did get 3 reasonable things done since Sunday though…
> 
> #1. Removed all the junk from on top of the table saw, and workbench and put it away. Considering the volume of "stuff" this was a major undertaking.
> #2. Swapped the position on the tool stacker between the jointer, and the bench grinder. I did not like the jointer being at the top due to weight, and honestly, the bench grinder gets the least use of all of that stuff.
> #3. Reinstalled the rubber feet onto the jointer. I do want to go to Ace Hardware and get some rubber spacers from their Hillman bins for this though. The threads on my bolts are about a full thread too short to not have to stack washers, and the rubber spacers should help act as isolators and keep vibration and noise down somewhat.
> 
> While not much of an accomplishment, I did give the jointer a test run clamped to the workbench as its work surface is oddly high when clamped to the top of the workbench. And while not ideal for a big production shop where the jointer is going to be used all day long, for occasional use this is fine. No odd stretching or anything like that, and the switch is much easier to get to this way…
> 
> Not sure if I have mentioned it or not, but the Ridgid Wet / Dry vac and Thien cyclone for the shop vac have been moved under the extension wing of the table saw. I did that as a space saver for the shop. It uses otherwise dead floor space, and buys me back floor space to get to the HF DC and Craftsman mechanics tool box. This is a good thing.
> 
> The wood for the "Cyclone stacker" is being reclaimed. The ply is going back on my stack of sheet material cutoffs, the 2×4 sections have already been measured, three or four times, and marked at 29.25", I will probably get around to cutting them off this weekend. The concept is to build a 30" tall riser stand for the DC, this will pick up the inlet point to eliminate, or at least minimize the bend, and hose from the DC to the Thien Cyclone. The space underneath is slated for a horizontal tank air compressor. I have been eyeballing one from HF on sale, but have not jumped on it as it is an oilless model. Space, capacity, and price all fit, but the noise factor, as well as durability of an oilless are problematic. The specific model I am interested in has an exact match from Northern Tool as well, both the HF and Northern tool versions have a good reputation. IF my local HF has one in stock, (and I either have the coupon in my email tonight, or can get one from a mag) I will pick one up this weekend along with 50' of Goodyear hose, a pin nailer, and a brad nailer. (I already have an HF framing nailer and more couplers than I can shake several sticks at…). The compressor will be a nice addition. Beyond driving the woodworking nailers and such, I have been wanting one for running my air ratchet, impact wrench, die grinder, and being a 4×4 owner, some really BIG tires on my pickup.


Was planning on snapping some photos when the stand for the DC is put in this weekend.


----------



## dbhost

*Starting to be an air head...*

Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!

The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.

This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…

I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…

When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.

Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…

Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.

A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…

Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…

#1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
#2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
#3. What are you waiting for?

So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.

After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.

Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…

Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)

First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.

The next step was to set up the hose…

I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…

Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…

A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…

HF Brad Nailer. Check.
Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
Blue Point die grinder. Check.
Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.

Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!

Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…

LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.

I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Starting to be an air head...*
> 
> Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!
> 
> The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.
> 
> This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…
> 
> I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…
> 
> When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.
> 
> Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…
> 
> Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.
> 
> A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…
> 
> Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…
> 
> #1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
> #2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
> #3. What are you waiting for?
> 
> So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.
> 
> After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.
> 
> Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…
> 
> Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)
> 
> First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.
> 
> The next step was to set up the hose…
> 
> I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…
> 
> Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…
> 
> A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…
> 
> HF Brad Nailer. Check.
> Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
> Blue Point die grinder. Check.
> Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
> Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.
> 
> Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!
> 
> Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…
> 
> LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.
> 
> I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


Having fun?


----------



## Cory

dbhost said:


> *Starting to be an air head...*
> 
> Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!
> 
> The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.
> 
> This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…
> 
> I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…
> 
> When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.
> 
> Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…
> 
> Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.
> 
> A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…
> 
> Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…
> 
> #1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
> #2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
> #3. What are you waiting for?
> 
> So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.
> 
> After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.
> 
> Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…
> 
> Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)
> 
> First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.
> 
> The next step was to set up the hose…
> 
> I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…
> 
> Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…
> 
> A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…
> 
> HF Brad Nailer. Check.
> Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
> Blue Point die grinder. Check.
> Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
> Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.
> 
> Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!
> 
> Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…
> 
> LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.
> 
> I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## stefang

dbhost said:


> *Starting to be an air head...*
> 
> Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!
> 
> The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.
> 
> This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…
> 
> I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…
> 
> When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.
> 
> Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…
> 
> Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.
> 
> A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…
> 
> Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…
> 
> #1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
> #2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
> #3. What are you waiting for?
> 
> So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.
> 
> After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.
> 
> Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…
> 
> Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)
> 
> First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.
> 
> The next step was to set up the hose…
> 
> I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…
> 
> Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…
> 
> A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…
> 
> HF Brad Nailer. Check.
> Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
> Blue Point die grinder. Check.
> Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
> Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.
> 
> Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!
> 
> Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…
> 
> LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.
> 
> I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


That reverse thread drain is a very good safety idea. You don't have the thing blowing out on you unexpectedly if you loosen too much before the pressure is reducee enough. You won't regret getting a compressor, they sure are handy.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Starting to be an air head...*
> 
> Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!
> 
> The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.
> 
> This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…
> 
> I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…
> 
> When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.
> 
> Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…
> 
> Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.
> 
> A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…
> 
> Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…
> 
> #1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
> #2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
> #3. What are you waiting for?
> 
> So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.
> 
> After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.
> 
> Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…
> 
> Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)
> 
> First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.
> 
> The next step was to set up the hose…
> 
> I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…
> 
> Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…
> 
> A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…
> 
> HF Brad Nailer. Check.
> Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
> Blue Point die grinder. Check.
> Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
> Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.
> 
> Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!
> 
> Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…
> 
> LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.
> 
> I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


LOL… I KNEW somebody was gonna ask for pics…

My shop is in such a, middle of the remodel project mess, I hate showing pics… Maybe I can zoom in REAL tight and at least miss most of the disaster…

Yeah, Jim, I am having fun. Mostly…

LOML had me hopping up and down the stairs to the attic most of the weekend. We are FINALLY putting the totes of wedding decor away. I got the area we are using decked earlier in the week, The Christmas totes will be fun for sure. I have to rip out where the original owner of the house put in 1/4" ply for decking. At my weight, I have to press down to see if the stud is right under my foot before I put any real weight on it or I go through…

I swear I am going to take my vacation this year just to finish remodeling the attic and the workshop…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Starting to be an air head...*
> 
> Okay I know, cheesy title for saying. Woo Hoo I finally got a compressor!
> 
> The piles, and piles of other stuff in the way are dwindling, and the dust collection is up and working quite nicely.
> 
> This is actually my Wife's fault. She wanted to go to Big Lots, and has been after me to replace the Arrow electric brad nailer for a while now. A little background before I confuse you to death…
> 
> I have an Arrow ET200 electric brad nail gun, and it, well sort of drives brads. What exactly do I mean by sort of? Welll…
> 
> When driving 1-1/4" brads into SYP, it leaves the brad 1/4" proud of the surface. Requiring me to drive the brad home with a hammer.
> 
> Now Arrow Tech support says this is due to insufficient power supply, but I am running it off of a 20 amp circuit, with no other load, and have no problems with any other power tools I run off this circuit…
> 
> Read the Amazon reviews for this thing. I am FAR from the only person that has had a lousy experience with this thing.
> 
> A pity really… Arrow used to make nice stuff…
> 
> Anyway, I digress… So LOML notices, and asks me why it was doing that, and then she asks me the inevitable questions…
> 
> #1. What good is it if it doesn't work right?
> #2. What would it take to get something that would work right?
> #3. What are you waiting for?
> 
> So I did my research, and even though I would LOVE to have a huge compressor, with tons of CFM, a big motor, big pump, and big tank. I simply do not have the room. I need something that is space efficient.
> 
> After reading the reviews, and seeing that the model I chose is identical to well reviewed Northern Industrial, and Campbell Hausfield models, I selected a Central Pneumatic #40400 2HP 8 Gallon oil lubed compressor, 50' Goodyear hose, HF disconnect sets, and a HF #66872 16 Gauge Air Finish Nailer.
> 
> Setting up the compressor was a bit of an unexpected challenge as the axle bolts used allen head bolts, with a 3/8" allen head. While I happen to have that size, it was on a strip of sockets, not in my combo allen wrench thingy… Wasn't expecting that…
> 
> Typical of Harbor Freight. Assembly instructions were horrible. and typical of this model and its clones, filling the oil resevoir was a challenge due to the location of the handle. A long spout funnel, along the lines of what are used to put transmission fluid in cars was what I was finally able to use to fill this, but it did not go it without putting compressor oil on the floor. (since cleaned up with some CRC Brakleen.)
> 
> First run of the compressor went exactly as expected, until I powered it off, and went to drain the tank… The stupid petcock would NOT unscrew… Until I figured out another undocumented feature of this compressor. The petcock works backwards. It WAS all the way out, and sealed. It screws IN to open the port and drain the tank… Once that oddity was figured out, the tank drained, and we waited for a few minutes.
> 
> The next step was to set up the hose…
> 
> I bought a 1/2" Goodyear hose. Mostly because it is what I am used to dealing with. Well that would appear to be too big for this setup. 3/8" is what I should have gotten. So the thread sizes on the fittings were too big. A trip to Home Depot fixed that. Yes I will grab the right size hose, but for now this works…
> 
> Now the first female thread x barb fitting did NOT want to seat all the way down in the quick coupler. I tried all the others, just that one… Good thing I had about 3 extras in my toolbox… So now the hose, compressor, and air tools plug and unplug quickly…
> 
> A drop or two of air tool oil down the fitting of each tool prior to test running them, run the compressor up to pressure, and get after testing the air tools…
> 
> HF Brad Nailer. Check.
> Ingersoll Rand air hammer. Check.
> Blue Point die grinder. Check.
> Blue Point Air Ratchet, Check.
> Blue Point 1/2" impact wrench. Check.
> 
> Tire chuck set up for this compressor too!
> 
> Now aside from brad nailing some scrap rough cedar 1×2 to a scrap 4×4, I have actually done something useful… Reinflated my flat basketball… Of course this reminded me of WHY the ball got flat in the first place. I stink at basketball…
> 
> LOML already knows I am planning on a pin nailer, and framing nailer for upcoming projects.
> 
> I know she will be ecstatic at the use of the framing nailer when I put the fence back up…


Today I coulda used some air. And a brad nailer. Putting together a benchtop downdraft table, ala Rockler. Except I am not going to use their downdraft tabletop sections. Gonna laboriously make my own. Screws, glue, and nails. And a novel top finish. No comment until I have used it a few times.

Worked this weekend, and had a flu, that I have mostly licked. Started learning Sketchup on Friday…..see my blog….assuming I get an entry in today. Just have the SPACE without the tools outlined…........


----------



## dbhost

*My head hurts for good reason...*

So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…

Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…

About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…

It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!

The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…

Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…

To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…

This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…

Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


----------



## sbryan55

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


That is scary! I am just glad that you were not hurt any more than you were. Good thing that you had your face shield on.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Yeah, it rung my bell for sure… I ALWAYS use a face shield when turning… I don't need to get any uglier than I am now…


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Wow.

Though I'm sorry for the close call, I'm glad that's all it was.

Early in my motorcycling days, I regretted when everybody seemed to have an "I knew a guy …." story-usually involving a dead or badly disfigured motorcycle rider.

But … these days … I welcome the cautionary tales. It doesn't hurt to be reminded once in a while what could happen.

Heal fast. Love the potpourri idea … or … if you get a winter cough … a little on the chest…. ;-)


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Thanks for the description of a near-calamity. I keep eyeing lathes, but it is a few years off I suspect. No better way to learn than from other peoples problems, much better than learning from one's own mistakes.

Other than the usual kick-backs that I have survived, (and so I never run the saw without the guard and splitter, as a result), I have done pretty well. My RAS is not designed well for ripping, one of those Craftsman-Emerson models that they were replacing, but too old to even replace, I guess. I checked, and it was a no go. I had some wild moments with it, and that precipitated the purchase of my table saw eons ago.

But I do own a face mask, and use it at times. See my blog for my weekend antics…..........


----------



## scrappy

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Glad you were not hurt any worse. Lathes do like to throw thing. A face sheild is a deffinate must when ever I am on the lathe. Even for sanding. You never know when a crack might appear or the wod get loose.

Again, Glad it wasn't worse.

Thanks for the reminder.

Scrappy


----------



## asthesawturns

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Glad you are okay, sounds like you were turning at a safe speed. I recently was tuning a bowl from apple that I have been holding for 6 months or so. Still really wet, but I decided to go straight to finish with a wide warpy rim. I got to the last cut ( for more than one reason) and the thing blew up, 800 rpm, 4 peices, 1 left on the lathe, 1 hit me square in the sheild, a small on said hello to my little freind, and the 4th almost hit my son taking out the garbage 30 feet away. He heard the crack of my face sheild and ducked, then spoke in expletives, then threw out the garbage. I was shocked, the main reason for turning the bowl was for turkey smoking fuel, so I had a use for the bowl, but i looked at the thicknesses and everything looked good. I think it just had a thin crack that I uncovered and at some point it just had enough. I learned some things.
1. bowls always blow up on the last cut.
2. My son has creative swear combinations.
3. some wood just wants to be a food ingredient.
4. Always wear a mask.
5. I really should use the bowl guard that comes with my lathe.
6. sometimes wood had its own ideas.
7. Dang turning is fun.


----------



## kwaller

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Nothing like a flying bowl to remind you why you wear a face shield.
Whenever I'm turning very green wood, I run a bead of thin CA glue around the base of the tenon. This increases the shear strength of the tenon and allows more agressive cutting (or reduces the need for very light cuts). Glad you weren't seriously hurt. Another option is to bring in your tail centre for support as you turn the outer section of the inside of the bowl. Its at this area that the torque on the bowl tenon is greatest and the tail centre will keep the bowl on the lathe if the tenon lets go.


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Wow Dave 
I glad in wasn't a bigger injury. If it had happen to me people would say no problem because it hit me in my hard head. Be Careful "BOWLING" . OK I'll say it for you Argggg bad pun.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *My head hurts for good reason...*
> 
> So last night, I took one of my bowl blanks, I believe this stuff is Camphor due to the smell (it smells like Vicks), but I wouldn't testify to that in court. The wood came from a tree that had been storm fall from Hurricane Ike last year. So anyway…
> 
> Like I said I took one of my bowl blanks, about 6" in diameter, and mounted it to the face plate, roughed it out, and created the tenon on the bottom of the blank. Removed it from the face plate, and mounted it on my chuck…
> 
> About 1 minute into working the inside with the bowl gouge, I heard it…
> 
> It was sort of a shhhh shhhhh shhhh ckckckckckck sort of sound. Now I was turning somewhat slow, maybe 600rpm or so… but it seemed to happen so fast, for just a fraction of a second, the tool seemed to get MUCH louder on the blank, and then SNAP!
> 
> The blank came off of the chuck with a pretty good deal of force, barely skimming over the top of the face shield, and with whatever it was on there that was sharp grazing my scalp and giving me a nice 2 inch long scratch and bruise on the top of my head… It did manage to draw a bit of blood, but nothing terrible…
> 
> Upon looking at the chuck, the tenon was still firmly in the chuck, the dumb thing simply sheared off…
> 
> To make things worse, when it hit the floor, the blank split into 4 different pieces…
> 
> This is not the first time a blank from this log has done this to me. I think for my skull sake, I am going to get rid of this stupid thing and move on to the walnut I have waiting for me…
> 
> Maybe I will saw this thing into planks, empty my dust bin, and run this stuff through the planer. I bet the shavings would be great in a potpourri warmer…


Andrew,

I think after reading your input. I need to wear a CUP! Do they make them for fat middle aged guys?

a1Jim… BOWLING… Why am I not shocked it was you that tossed that joke my way? Good one though…

Ken, I never thought about CA glue on the tenon… How does that work?

And notottoman, I didn't have time to react, It happened so fast, I had enough time to take the tool away from the workpiece before it was heading at my skull…

I figure faster RPMs would have probably hurt more….

I am pretty sure I am running into wind caused internal fractures in the wood. Those hurricanes cause a lot of stress to the trees you know….


----------



## dbhost

*Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*

Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.

Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…

I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…

Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…

Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…

Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.

I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…

Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…

I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


A lot of work and sandpaper.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


Hmmmmm….....ain't there yet….....looking forward to planes and chisels…............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


My chisels were scary sharp when new. They are the Stanley Fat Max. Rumor has it the current set is made in china, mine are marked as made in England.

Yeah, a lot of work and sandpaper. From what I have been reading, it's not at all uncommon with new hand planes except for the very very top of the line models like Veritas… And those are WAY out of my price range… The Groz replace some 1980s vintage Stanley's that I got at a yard sale for $5.00. I ran through the same thing with the Stanley, and the results were nearly as good, but the adjusters and stuff kept working their way lose no matter what I did to it. I traded them off for a cheap set of screwdrivers. The new owners is happy as a clam with them. Not sure what he did, but he figured out how to make it hold its adjustments… Same sort of setup, a #4 and a low angle block plane… The block was FAR worse than the #4 too… I gave up on flattening the sole on that one.


----------



## Gatsby1923

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


I just went through this with a Stanley. (see my blog) Atleast you did not pay for a new Stanley. That was just a waste of cash.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


I got these Groz planes on sale at Woodcraft. They are individual planes and not the kit in the blow molded case. Same planes, just lacking the case… I looked at the new Stanleys. I think I paid something like $50.00 or so for both of my Groz planes, cheaper even than the junk series Stanley's at Lowes, and yeah I agree. The Stanley Sweetheart planes I saw at Woodcraft were in need of tuning as much as these Groz planes. So my choice was buy made in India, or buy made in China. And the Indian planes looked nicer…

I am happy enough with these that I am thinking about getting a #6 and #7, (skipping the #5 as it isn't enough longer than the #4 to make it worthwhile…


----------



## asthesawturns

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


Thanks for the details, never flattened, just sharpened. A freind of mine gave me a 1/2 hp motor that turns at 1750 rpm. I turned a peice of MDF ( 2 3/4" peices glued together) round on my lathe, they are close to 10" in diameter. I mounted them on the motor and then charge it with the white buffing compound. I don't have any tool rests, suppose I could make one, but I have been free Handing it so far. The wheel runs up and away from me, rrrrr, I will take pictures later and post them in the tool review section. By the way I got the whole idea from one of Alan Lacers videos


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


Nice shavings….....nice planes….......


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


Cheeeep planes too…

The #4 is a little annoying as the sole is a little short for my meat hooks…, and I tend to occasionally follow the plane with the side of my hand. That is more of an operator construction issue though. I have yet to find a plane big enough for my hands… What can I say, the good lord blessed me with large hands to do my work with. Unfortunately they interfere with certain work. There is a reason I HATE Japanese cars…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Tuning my Groz #4. You'd be amazed how sweaty you can get...*
> 
> Like most new planes, heck, what am I saying, like most planes, period, new or new to you, my Groz #4 was in need of a tuning. First things first check the sole for flatness… Heel to toe dead flat. This is a good sign, Side to side it is concave, at 120 grit I get scratches all the way accross, but moving up the grits the ones in the very center don't even hardly come out. Time to work this plane on the sharpening board.
> 
> Now I am pretty sure this isn't the RIGHT way to do this, but it has worked for me for a LOT of years, and I see no need to change it up now…
> 
> I use a sharpening board that is a simple piece of 3/16" hardboard, with various grits of sandpaper glued down with 3M Super 77 spray adhesive. This was the way I was taught in High School, and right or wrong, it is what I have been doing for all those so many years since then…
> 
> Anyway, so I am working my way through the grits, 120, 220, 320, and my finest grit of 400 (Yeah I know I should go finer, but hey, it works so far…) Then to the whetstone. No clue what grit either side is, there is a coarse side and a fine side. I have had this thing since High School…
> 
> Anyway run the sole through the whole rigamarole of flattening until I honestly get tired of fooling with it. It's close but not perfect. (WIll get after it again, probably tomorrow). Moved on to the iron. WOW is that thing concave on the back! It took me something like 45 minutes to get it flat! But it is there now… Flipped it over, and got after it with the honing guide. Took me a bit to get the angle right, but I finally got it…
> 
> Finally got it put back together, adjusted the blade depth, set a piece of solid wood (Southern Yellow Pine, it's what I had) in the vise, and took a swipe, no chatter, just nice, long, thin curly shavings interrupted where the wood dipped down out of reach of the blade. Two swipes later I was able to keep full width translucent shavings.
> 
> I literally wore out the 120 grit in the process and need to replace it on the board. But tomorrow brings another chance to get after this plane and get it perfect…
> 
> Oh, for what it's worth, I checked side to sole for squareness, according to my Johnson Engineers square, it is dead on…
> 
> I don't recall who wrote the review of the Groz #4 and low angle block plane combo set from Woodcraft, but that review was a contributing factor to me buying this set. While it certainly needs tuning out of the box, I am pretty sure every single new plane shy of maybe a Veritas or similar plane needs to be tuned. And to be honest, part of the fun of setting up shop is tuning and tweaking the tools and equipment…


Build your own plane, David, somebody is telling you to build your own plane!

I have average size hands, by more than one definition. The biggest problem is the effects of aging on the extremely fine motor control. I have a slight tremor now, never used to. Doesn't affect my work in anyway, or my woodworking. It seems much of what we can do with our hands depends on how our brains work.

Wish my grandfather had some old planes to give me, along with the bit and brace and such. He gave me what was left of his tools when I was in high school. I think the nearby son-in-law got the best of the stuff, which was appropriate for a number of reasons.

Work day, don't know if there will be time for the shop.


----------



## dbhost

*Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*

I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.

I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
























!http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


Mineral Oil and Linseed oil come to mind, since they are non-toxic, but I have never built such a thing. Mineral Oil is frequently recommended for the top of boards. I have built presents before but it has been along time, always seems brave. Good luck!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


Quick search gave this link re beeswax and mineral oil, quite a few comments http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11029


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


I've seen that beeswax / mineral oil blend stuff at Lowes. Might be worth a try…

The board is out of the clamps now, and a couple of quick passes with the #4 and it seems to be dead flat on the bottom side, With any luck, tomorrow night gets the top side planed down, and the board cut to length and mark the curves for the corners in prep to take it to the band saw…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


There is a post of a nice rounded cutting board here…......

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/21601

Suspect you have seen this before…...


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


I got up early this morning, freezing my tail off, so I bumped the heat up for the wife, and went out to the shop. I flipped the board over and ran the #4 over the other side. There are still a couple of less than perfect spots, but a couple more passes after work should take them out…

I will be slicing the board square, and to length when I get home. That will really be pushing the limit of the sliding miter table on my BT3100 for sure! I am good for an 18" crosscut max, and this piece is 16.5"... On a different saw this would require a crosscut sled.

I need to figure out what to use as a backer board behind this piece for when I run the forstner bit through it for the hanger hole. Probably use some scrap ply I have in the bin…

I will also be building a Walnut / Oak scrap built desk clock…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


What interests me the most, is the #4 subbing for the wide format planer.

And have you thought of turned oak and walnut…...............mmmmmm….......mice. Saw that posted not long ago…......(-:, was it debbie? Much better than a clock…....instant Christmas gifts for the kiddies on your list….....

Yes, it was MsDebbieP, reviewing a toy making book…...


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


Looks like a super board.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


Yeah, flattening with the # 4 is a bit of a stretch, but so far so good… lots of light passes, just shave, shave shave, until I get a nice solid peel across the board… Work my way down… Any remaining imperfections should come out when I hit it with the sander…

I got the board cut square, and to final length (23.5") then the corners round last night, simply took a can of 3M Super 77 adhesive as a template, made sure the ends stopped where I want, drew my line, then took it to the band saw, and then the Ridgid sander…

I propped up the DC hose to the left of the belt on the sander, and ran the shop vac to the port (walnut makes me paranoid…), and used my respirator with the N-100 particulate filter. I really like my 3M respirator… A LOT more comfortable on me than the old AO Safety one I had… Not that it was a bad respirator, just a bad fit to my face…

I am seriously considering not adding the finger / hanging hole. I wanted to build this to replace her acrylic board, and they don't have any sort of handle. But this thing IS a behemoth, and heavy… I am probably going to just finish rounding the edges over 1/2" on top, 1/4" on bottom, and then add heavy duty rubber feet.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working on anniversary and Christmas presents...*
> 
> I have a few projects that are, well in progress for Christmas, and my wedding anniversary. One of them is the obligatory cutting board, of black walnut and red oak. Finished dimensions are going to be 22" x 16" x 1,25" thick. No handle, but a simple 1" hanger hole in one of the corners is in the design. This is the first time I have ever attempted anything along the sorts of this kind of glue up. So far it looks pretty good. I will need to get it to a shop that has a wide format planer to flatten and thickness it.
> 
> I am open for suggestion on the finish, since I honestly have no idea what to put on it. Is Boiled Linseed Oil / wax food safe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !http://inlinethumb03.webshots.com/44098/2411668190103915817S600×600Q85.jpg!


Oh yeah, on the turning thing. I have oak, I have walnut, I have glue, I have a lathe… Hmmmm. This could get entertaining…


----------



## dbhost

*Christmas presents continued...*

More to the point, the cutting board…

Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…

Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.

I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…

I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


----------



## lew

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Nice board! I'm sure it will be appreciated!


----------



## sbryan55

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


I know that this cutter will be a welcome gift. It looks really good.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Sanding is done, from 40 grit to 320 on the Random Orbital sander. Had the dust hose slip off the sander once, glad I was wearing the respirator. What a cloud!

Wiped the board down, smooth as butter in in almost every area, Have a couple of small spots to work on tomorrow… With any luck, I will be able to put a finish on this Friday, and gift wrap it…

Final dimensions are 16.5" wide x 23.5" long x 1.2" thick. Okay so I planed off .05" more than I planned. It will swell up to that thickness when it gets in the house and gets warm…

Tomorrow night gets me running around outside putting Freeze Caps on the hose bibs anyway… Should have done that two weeks ago, but who expected sub freezing temps in the Houston area before January?


----------



## MsDebbieP

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


something handmade? Always a hit-and cutting board for a kitchen guru? nice!


----------



## davidmicraig

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Very nice board. I like to see these types of projects where wood is mixed to make patterns. That is something I haven't done yet. Very nice gift to give the wife. Each time she has a knife in her hand, she will think of you  Just kidding. She will appreciate having such a thoughtful husband to give her such a high end gift to use in her own "shop" environment.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


that sure came out good


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Thanks for the kind comments. I have been having a ton of fun with this too. It's been a real learning experience too. This is the first time I have tried a multi species lamination like this, the first time I have tried flattening a board or project with a hand plane, etc… I am developing my touch, and appreciation for hand planes with this project for sure…

I am really anxious for her to unwrap this one. It's sure big and heavy, but then again, that is part of the idea instead of having the cutting board skid across the counter top…

I sure am glad I have the workbench in the state it is in. I knocked together a very simply planing stop and gave it a good workout on this project. Just recycled some 3/8" ply, and a couple of small cutoff pieces of walnut 3/4" dowel do the trick! (That's another story to be posted soon!)


----------



## davidmicraig

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


I hope we get a picture of her reaction  That is the funnest part of the project.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Getting there, good work…...........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Christmas presents continued...*
> 
> More to the point, the cutting board…
> 
> Now mind you, I KNOW that a cutting board is probably NOT the thing you want to get or make for just any wife, but my wife likes to cook, and LOVES high end kitchen goodies. Pampered Chef is like crack to her… Completely addictive… Sort of like Lumberjocks I guess…
> 
> Anyway I digress. I made more progress on the board today, and it is really starting to take shape.
> 
> I fished through my roundover bits, and my routers, found the right ones, and changed my mind just prior to cutting the bottom roundover… The 1/4" roundover is simply, well… not enough. So I opted for 3/8" on the bottom, and 1/2" on the top. The results are actually quite nice. I did make the mistake of going a little too slowly as I rounded the corners, and ended up with some minor burn, but the next step, sanding immediately followed…
> 
> I am currently babysitting a phone, so I have to put it up for the night, but I thought I would share with you what it is starting to look like…


Thanks…

The sanding is done, the finish is on. and it's wrapped up, cradled in foam peanuts in a box, and getting ready to be wrapped…

The finish I opted for was simple lemon oil & beeswax. The color is amazing, and you sure would have a hard time beating the smell…

If LOML doesn't sneak a peek here, the smell alone is going to throw her off…


----------



## dbhost

*A mantle clock underway in the shop.*

So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.










I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…

So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,

All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!

I'm a dead man.


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


Go man go you can do it. and she will love it.


----------



## woodworm

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


I believe you can do it. You may add a little details here and there, and it's going to be very elegant.
Looking forward to seeing the next progress update. Keep going dbhost!


----------



## cabinetmaster

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


Go Man Go. WE know you can do it. Just put your mind to it and go.


----------



## stefang

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


There's nothing like a tight "deadline" to increase productivity. I'm sure you will get done in time since you will not be able to live with the alternative. It's going to be a very nice clock.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


David, this is one cool looking clock, love it. Hope you meet the deadline…...........been there about a million times before.

I've been doing some Sketchup stuff today, plotting my big sled, thinking about another odds and ends tote, like the one I have on my RAS. Gave that one another coat of Watco to do something totally mindless. When I post the sled planning pictures, think I will post the Sketchup file, and my textures that seem to be working out well. Right now they are some common wood textures, in both vertical and horizontal, a lot easier than fiddling with positioning the textures. I also have them in unfinished and finished versions. Hope to add a pile more, but that will occur over time. There is program out to do them, Wood Workshop, but I didn't use it and probably won't. I have my own way, and standards, for tiling textures, so will continue my old method.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


I got the glue up done, and the squeeze out scraped off. I got laid up with a killer migraine today (my monitor brightness is set really low, the lights are off, and the keyboard is LOUD right now.) What a lousy way to cap off a weekend I was hoping to get so much more done.

LOML has an appointment tomorrow @ lunchtime, and I live close enough to the office, that I can come home and at least run the stock through the planer, It's already dead flat on the bottom, just needs to be cleaned up on the top, then the cross stripe matched, and I can start cutting, routing, and doweling after work… I am planning on biscuits for the cross piece, and dowels for attaching the upright to the base…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


Oh, forgot, my sixth grandchild was born today in Fairbanks, named after me…......pretty neat day …..


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A mantle clock underway in the shop.*
> 
> So the mantle clock project is underway, the walnut and oak strips are cut, and the stripe section is glued up and drying in the clamps… It is now too late to run power tools, so the cross section will need to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a $10.00 off any purchase of $20.00 or more at Woodcraft coupon, so I got my walnut there. I really only needed / wanted 2 board feet anyway, just enough to finish up this project, and maybe do another one for MY desk after Christmas is over…
> 
> So far, it's looking really good, I have some scraping of the glue squeeze out to do in the next couple of hours, and then planing to my 3/4" thickness,
> 
> All told, this is NOT going nearly as quickly as I had hoped. This is for an anniversary present, and that is is 3 days!
> 
> I'm a dead man.


Woo Hoo! Now THAT's great news!


----------



## dbhost

*Making progress on the extension wing.*

Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…

LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.

Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.

With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


----------



## haley

dbhost said:


> *Making progress on the extension wing.*
> 
> Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…
> 
> LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.
> 
> Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.
> 
> With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


Just happened onto this site and love it. What i would really like to know is how do I get to the shop sites.I liked viewing the different shops but cannot get back to the site. thanks for any help….haley.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Making progress on the extension wing.*
> 
> Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…
> 
> LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.
> 
> Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.
> 
> With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


Click "home" for the user you want to see the workshop of, their home page will pop up. Then under the main navigation bar will be a link for workshop in the upper left. Once in one users workshop, there is an option to see all workshops…

HERE is a direct link for the lazy.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Making progress on the extension wing.*
> 
> Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…
> 
> LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.
> 
> Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.
> 
> With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


Hey David, I am still dreaming about a cabinet for my saw. I finally got back in the shop a little today, guests, work, etc have kept me away. I am doing a warm up project, a mini-tooltote for my measuring and other tools that will sit on the project tables or workbench. Made a new design for it, will see how it works out…......
I have a tried and true way to keep it from falling off….....I will post that before the weekend is out…....I think. Company Christmas party tomorrow night, gotta do that.
. 
Got my super sled design done earlier today, and ran a bunch of errands. The Rockler stuff came in so now I gotta get the sled built. Will post the Sketchup design, and the SU file. My old computer, 4+ years old was groaning a little. Fortunately it was a fast machine when I bought it, so it hangs in there. Will build a new one this Spring. Will post a link to the textures I have done as well. That will be a work in progress.

Cut some plywood down to size with the TS, and it went through it like butter, and zero chipout. The updates to the belt, pulleys, zero clearance insert, new WWII blade, the new switch, and 220V…....new saw. Quite a difference. Very satisfying. I'll bet that's why you like to work with the machines as well.

I assume your wife loved the clock….........who wouldn't….......

By the way, I haven't found true tempered hardboard up here yet, bummer…........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Making progress on the extension wing.*
> 
> Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…
> 
> LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.
> 
> Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.
> 
> With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


Oh yeah, she LOVES the clock. Wants me to build and sell more…

My progress is really slow right now. With all this swinging from overnight lows in the 20s to day time highs getting to nearly 80, and almost constant rain, I managed to get a wicked cold, which has turned into Laryngitis. I am glad that I am off of work until after Christmas… I am using the time to catch up around the house, and shake this stupid thing….

Funny, I work in IT, and my newest computer is 4 years old, my oldest is about 10…

We are in the market for a new laptop… Dell has some nice stuff, but it will after tax returns I am figuring…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Making progress on the extension wing.*
> 
> Up until now the extension wing to the BT3100 has been a simple two layer 3/4" pine ply lamination. Simply a nice, flat table top. That is all about to change…
> 
> LOML gave me an early Christmas present of a Bench Dog Pro Plate and Rockler insert template, and I have some Rockler miter track just laying around, so it was time to measure up where I wanted everything, and write is down. 5.25" in from each side, 7" in from the end. Miter slot in 5.5" from the end.
> 
> Tomorrow comes a trip to the BORG to get some 1/4" tempered hardbaord (my local has 3/16" and 1/4", I may opt for 3/16" just to keep that 1/16" of added adjustability to the height. I will get them to cut it to rough size, but will grab a full sheet anyway. I have other projects coming up that will need hardboard… But I digress… I need to glue down the TH figure out how to clamp it, probably simply use a mess of 2×4 cauls since that is what I have handy.. Once that is done, I set my measurements up on the hardboard, set up my jigs and get to routing.
> 
> With any luck I will start out the new year with a finished extension table on my table saw… A nice project, made even nicer considering I started on it 6 months ago…(It's a budget thing…)


I run 3 old computers simultaneously when I am designing stuff. I had Scott Bryan's super sled blog on the left one, Nixons pdf about the super sled on the right one, and Sketchup on the main computer as I designed my Soooper Sled.

Years ago I got three 21" Samsung monitors, for other hobby stuff. I drive the left one with a computer I built on the cheap about 5 years ago, my old main computer in on the right one, a 2001 Gateway, and my main one is a 4yr old WidowPC. It was a good gaming machine when I bought it, and so was the Gateway when I bought it. Those 2 machines were high end consumer machines that I mail ordered and speced out on line. My portable is about 18 months old, ordered it direct from HP, 4 gig mem, two 7400 rpm HD's, 512meg dedicated video mem, Vista Ultimate 64bit and a 2.6 gig core duo. As you might imagine, it is peppy. The only thing I buy extended warrantees on are potables, and I got the thee year accidental damage thing. It stopped charging recently, and I sent it into HP and it was back in 6 days running perfect, no charge for anything, they sent me a box and paid the shipping. I can't remember ever using a warantee before. This portable runs so well I may get a fourth year of warrantee for it. I totally customized Vista, per Ed Bott's blog, so it mostly looks and runs like XP. I'll have to put Sketchup on it for when we go to Hawaii January 7th. I think it is the fasted computer in the house, and I like it a lot. I really like the keyboard which is nearly full size.

Check back later today or tomorrow…..........hope you get over the cold soon.


----------



## dbhost

*More progress on the extension wing. *

Well, I went to the BORG today, and picked up the tempered hardboard. I had them cut it a hair large, which was a good thing. My plan was to laminate it up, then use a flush trimming bit to even it up. Well it would appear that the panel saw at the League City Home Depot doesn't cut quite square. From top to bottom of the cut I had him make (split the sheet right down the middle at 48", the top to bottom variation was over 1/4". I know, these are rough cuts, and thankfully I told the kid 48.5" and the material is 8'1" so I am good…)

So I got it home, made sure it was enough to overlap the base, and dug out the glue bottle / roller. A generous amount of Titebond II was applied, the hardboard was applied over top, and then 2×4 cauls were put in place and clamped down.

While the glue is drying. I set up the router with my flush trimming bit so that I am riding the bearing just below the thickness of the hardboard…

Now we wait for the glue to dry, and THEN we trim it, and move on to the other routing tasks at hand.

Hopefully I can get some shop time tomorrow to flush trim this, and at least cut the slot for the miter track…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More progress on the extension wing. *
> 
> Well, I went to the BORG today, and picked up the tempered hardboard. I had them cut it a hair large, which was a good thing. My plan was to laminate it up, then use a flush trimming bit to even it up. Well it would appear that the panel saw at the League City Home Depot doesn't cut quite square. From top to bottom of the cut I had him make (split the sheet right down the middle at 48", the top to bottom variation was over 1/4". I know, these are rough cuts, and thankfully I told the kid 48.5" and the material is 8'1" so I am good…)
> 
> So I got it home, made sure it was enough to overlap the base, and dug out the glue bottle / roller. A generous amount of Titebond II was applied, the hardboard was applied over top, and then 2×4 cauls were put in place and clamped down.
> 
> While the glue is drying. I set up the router with my flush trimming bit so that I am riding the bearing just below the thickness of the hardboard…
> 
> Now we wait for the glue to dry, and THEN we trim it, and move on to the other routing tasks at hand.
> 
> Hopefully I can get some shop time tomorrow to flush trim this, and at least cut the slot for the miter track…


I hear you on the materials and the cuts. I got a 4×4 sheet of 1/2" birch ply a while back and I thought I would use it for the Soooper Sled base. There is a bunch of big chip-out where they cut the 4×8 foot sheet in half, and it has a little warp. I don't think I can get any good 1/2" ply here. So I have a message into Timbo who used MDF on his, and I happen to have a bunch of 1/2" MDF. Or I can use some 3/4" ply, but that will make the sled that much heavier. Really don't want to do that. My TS cuts through ply without any chipout at all now.


----------



## dbhost

*Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*

The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…

I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…

So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…

Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…

Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*
> 
> The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…
> 
> I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…
> 
> So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…
> 
> Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…
> 
> Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


Gad Zooks, I hate when that happens. Been there.

Posted the link to my Sketchup file for the, hopefully, final version of the Soooper Sled.

Soooper Sled Sketchup File

Got a new blog item, Sketchup textures for woodworking.

Sketchup Texture Blog

Check it out. There is a link to common wood textures with horizontal and vertical for oriented material, easier than positioning the texture. I will make textures on demand, also. These are seamlessly tiling textures, I don't use a special program, I like more control. Occasionally I generate them out of the effects in the graphics program, more frequently mutate a photograph.

Got to make some sawdust tomorrow, I am tired of this computer stuff…...................


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*
> 
> The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…
> 
> I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…
> 
> So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…
> 
> Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…
> 
> Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


I'll have to look at it from the Windows box. I managed to royally screw up my WINE install on Linux and am too lazy to fix it right now…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*
> 
> The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…
> 
> I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…
> 
> So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…
> 
> Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…
> 
> Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


Haven't tried to run Linux yet. I run my windows machines with an environment that includes a bunch of VB6 utilities I wrote, and occasionally still do, and I have a slew of fancy macros in MS Word that I wrote. At work I do all my notes on MS Word templates I put together, and it saves each document with the push of one button that automatically names the document with the patients name and date. So I would lose that organization in another environment. I run Win XP everywhere, my portable as I noted has Vista Ultimate 64 which was an experiment to see how MS Office 2007 worked and how the 64bit environment would work. One of my VB6 IDE enhancements wouldn't install in 64 bit and I don't really like Word 2007 much, so I had no impetus to change. Well, trying to wake up and read the mail…........hate being up late at the company Xmas party. It throws off the next day something fierce. Oh well, only happens once a year.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*
> 
> The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…
> 
> I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…
> 
> So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…
> 
> Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…
> 
> Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


I am a UNIX admin, so Linux on my personal desktop sort of makes sense… Mind you, I have cygwin on my XP box at work along with PERL and Python to run my scripts, and support things like ssh etc…

Mind you, I can, and am qualified (MCSE Server 2K3) but I prefer the UNIX environment… I was first introduced to UNIX by my Dad in 1978 at DEC. (Bring your kid to work day sort of thing…) Went on with UNIX experience in High School and College…

You know what they say, if your only tool is a hammer, all your problems look like nails. So I use Windows, Linux, Solaris, HPUX, and formerly had been an IRIX user as well… Not to mention MacOS X…

Doesn't matter really, they all make the pay check…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Router got away from me. Start over, or patch?*
> 
> The subject line pretty much sums it up. It was my screw up, I was pushing when I should have been pulling, and had the router jump away from the straight edge. I now have a nice 1/2" divot to the side of the miter slot. Not it's descision time…
> 
> I haven't been very happy that I started with pine ply to begin with, and have almost wanted an excuse to redo the whole thing out of birch ply. This would be a perfectly acceptable time to yank the entire assembly off and start over. The cutoff section can be used for a new drill press table which would be fine by me…
> 
> So I guess it's up to me to get off my tail and get to Home Depot for some more Birch ply…
> 
> Oh well hopefully this will be the LAST time I make this same mistake…
> 
> Okay so I am updating my own blog entry… The decision has been made. I have plenty of oak scrap, I am going to try to patch this thing… The slot has been widened for the patch piece, and as soon as I can buy the time in the shop to do it, I will get that patch sized and glued up… Stay tuned!


A lot of those monikers I see all the time in my techie newsletter reading, (bunch of ZDNET stuff) but have never used. I occasionally do something ambitious, I am on sabatical from doing a multiuser database thing for the office. Programming I like, but there is no question it is a stressor. So much going on in the brain at once. I am just finishing up some scalability issues with it, and it needs a few more forms, but nearly done. I got stressed out this fall…......seems like I detect you do the same at times…....and it was the first thing to go on hold till I got back in shape. Besides….....I needed time for LJ's….......(-:

Well my glueup on my new mini-tote should be unclampable now, so I will go put the final strips of wood on it and give it a coat of Watco. I am delighted with the TS with its improvements, and the RAS is performing like a champ. I know that 220v doesn't give you more power, but I can tell you the machines act different with 220v in this household electrical milleau.


----------



## dbhost

*Table Saw router wing almost done, and a commission of sorts...*

My table saw router wing, the thing that has been victim to my stupidity, and a runaway router is nearly complete. Some final sanding of the edges, installing the leveling hardware, router switch, and final adjustments are all that is left to do…

The runaway router goof was corrected by cutting the slot oversize, and shimming it with a strip of red oak, and a strip of tempered hardboard. Yes I know it sounds funny, but it really doesn't look all that bad…

The router plate used is a Bench Dog Pro Plate, and was my anniversary gift from my wife. (I think it was also a hint to get busy on my kitchen cabinet refacing I need to do…)

I used a Rockler anodized miter slot. The final miter gauge is a ways off, but I am thinking Incra V27. I presently have a less than optimal Wolfcraft miter gauge, it works, more or less, but isn't exactly a dream to use…

As soon as I get it all cleaned up and adjusted I will post it as a completed project with pics, so those that are going to ask, pics are coming, I just don't want to show it in this stage…

A new fence is in the works as well, I am planning on a variation of Norm's fence, but utilizing the Ryobi attaching hardware to attach it to my BT3100 rip fence for dual duty.

*The commission:*

I received a call from a friend of my from college today. I have been linking my project posts to my Facebook profile (mostly so my friends don't start thinking I am an anti social jerk)....

Anyway, he and his wife have a coffee table, and pair of end tables with very nice wrought iron bases, and Ikea quality particle board table tops…

Guess what the call was about?

If you guessed a request to build new tops for the coffee table and end tables you are right!

Now this really is no big deal. He wants a simple arrangement of ply, and edge banding. More laminating in order here as I like good mass to table tops, so I am thinking a 2 layer lamination of 3/4" Oak cabinet grade ply, edge banded with Red Oak, or if he is willing to spring for it, Bubinga (Seen some for sale recently, would be really pretty and unique!)....

The upshot here for me?

My local building dept requires all electrical permits to be signed off by either a licensed electrician, or a civil engineer… He is a Civil Engineer…

Time to work a labor trade!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Table Saw router wing almost done, and a commission of sorts...*
> 
> My table saw router wing, the thing that has been victim to my stupidity, and a runaway router is nearly complete. Some final sanding of the edges, installing the leveling hardware, router switch, and final adjustments are all that is left to do…
> 
> The runaway router goof was corrected by cutting the slot oversize, and shimming it with a strip of red oak, and a strip of tempered hardboard. Yes I know it sounds funny, but it really doesn't look all that bad…
> 
> The router plate used is a Bench Dog Pro Plate, and was my anniversary gift from my wife. (I think it was also a hint to get busy on my kitchen cabinet refacing I need to do…)
> 
> I used a Rockler anodized miter slot. The final miter gauge is a ways off, but I am thinking Incra V27. I presently have a less than optimal Wolfcraft miter gauge, it works, more or less, but isn't exactly a dream to use…
> 
> As soon as I get it all cleaned up and adjusted I will post it as a completed project with pics, so those that are going to ask, pics are coming, I just don't want to show it in this stage…
> 
> A new fence is in the works as well, I am planning on a variation of Norm's fence, but utilizing the Ryobi attaching hardware to attach it to my BT3100 rip fence for dual duty.
> 
> *The commission:*
> 
> I received a call from a friend of my from college today. I have been linking my project posts to my Facebook profile (mostly so my friends don't start thinking I am an anti social jerk)....
> 
> Anyway, he and his wife have a coffee table, and pair of end tables with very nice wrought iron bases, and Ikea quality particle board table tops…
> 
> Guess what the call was about?
> 
> If you guessed a request to build new tops for the coffee table and end tables you are right!
> 
> Now this really is no big deal. He wants a simple arrangement of ply, and edge banding. More laminating in order here as I like good mass to table tops, so I am thinking a 2 layer lamination of 3/4" Oak cabinet grade ply, edge banded with Red Oak, or if he is willing to spring for it, Bubinga (Seen some for sale recently, would be really pretty and unique!)....
> 
> The upshot here for me?
> 
> My local building dept requires all electrical permits to be signed off by either a licensed electrician, or a civil engineer… He is a Civil Engineer…
> 
> Time to work a labor trade!


Barter….......commerce at a more primitive level….............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Table Saw router wing almost done, and a commission of sorts...*
> 
> My table saw router wing, the thing that has been victim to my stupidity, and a runaway router is nearly complete. Some final sanding of the edges, installing the leveling hardware, router switch, and final adjustments are all that is left to do…
> 
> The runaway router goof was corrected by cutting the slot oversize, and shimming it with a strip of red oak, and a strip of tempered hardboard. Yes I know it sounds funny, but it really doesn't look all that bad…
> 
> The router plate used is a Bench Dog Pro Plate, and was my anniversary gift from my wife. (I think it was also a hint to get busy on my kitchen cabinet refacing I need to do…)
> 
> I used a Rockler anodized miter slot. The final miter gauge is a ways off, but I am thinking Incra V27. I presently have a less than optimal Wolfcraft miter gauge, it works, more or less, but isn't exactly a dream to use…
> 
> As soon as I get it all cleaned up and adjusted I will post it as a completed project with pics, so those that are going to ask, pics are coming, I just don't want to show it in this stage…
> 
> A new fence is in the works as well, I am planning on a variation of Norm's fence, but utilizing the Ryobi attaching hardware to attach it to my BT3100 rip fence for dual duty.
> 
> *The commission:*
> 
> I received a call from a friend of my from college today. I have been linking my project posts to my Facebook profile (mostly so my friends don't start thinking I am an anti social jerk)....
> 
> Anyway, he and his wife have a coffee table, and pair of end tables with very nice wrought iron bases, and Ikea quality particle board table tops…
> 
> Guess what the call was about?
> 
> If you guessed a request to build new tops for the coffee table and end tables you are right!
> 
> Now this really is no big deal. He wants a simple arrangement of ply, and edge banding. More laminating in order here as I like good mass to table tops, so I am thinking a 2 layer lamination of 3/4" Oak cabinet grade ply, edge banded with Red Oak, or if he is willing to spring for it, Bubinga (Seen some for sale recently, would be really pretty and unique!)....
> 
> The upshot here for me?
> 
> My local building dept requires all electrical permits to be signed off by either a licensed electrician, or a civil engineer… He is a Civil Engineer…
> 
> Time to work a labor trade!


Yeah, it works for me!

And at least I don't have to install, modify, instruct users on software…


----------



## dbhost

*Fixing the rip fence, and almost finishing the extension wing. *

Well, the sanding was done, I still need to install the leveling hardware for the router plate, so one last item there, and I am done. I had noticed that my rip fence wasn't quite up to snuff. The handle nearly pointed at the floor before the fence locked in place.

After seeing a thorough write up on BT3Central I decided that it was time to fix my fence, and per instructions, I straightened the tail on the clamper A cam, reassembled the fence, and tested it. All is well and good. The fence now locks exactly where it is supposed to.

More cleaning is coming over the next couple of weeks while I actively try to get my shop clean and organized. And yes, before anyone asks, pics are coming. My batteries on my camera are dead now, I need to get to the store to buy some new ones…


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *Fixing the rip fence, and almost finishing the extension wing. *
> 
> Well, the sanding was done, I still need to install the leveling hardware for the router plate, so one last item there, and I am done. I had noticed that my rip fence wasn't quite up to snuff. The handle nearly pointed at the floor before the fence locked in place.
> 
> After seeing a thorough write up on BT3Central I decided that it was time to fix my fence, and per instructions, I straightened the tail on the clamper A cam, reassembled the fence, and tested it. All is well and good. The fence now locks exactly where it is supposed to.
> 
> More cleaning is coming over the next couple of weeks while I actively try to get my shop clean and organized. And yes, before anyone asks, pics are coming. My batteries on my camera are dead now, I need to get to the store to buy some new ones…


nice. interesting that such an easy fix wasn't found earlier in production, or is this something that got bent later on?

nothing more frustrating than to have to fight with your rip fence to lock where you want it to and stay put. glad to see it's over now for you.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Fixing the rip fence, and almost finishing the extension wing. *
> 
> Well, the sanding was done, I still need to install the leveling hardware for the router plate, so one last item there, and I am done. I had noticed that my rip fence wasn't quite up to snuff. The handle nearly pointed at the floor before the fence locked in place.
> 
> After seeing a thorough write up on BT3Central I decided that it was time to fix my fence, and per instructions, I straightened the tail on the clamper A cam, reassembled the fence, and tested it. All is well and good. The fence now locks exactly where it is supposed to.
> 
> More cleaning is coming over the next couple of weeks while I actively try to get my shop clean and organized. And yes, before anyone asks, pics are coming. My batteries on my camera are dead now, I need to get to the store to buy some new ones…


They get bent in use… I happen to have a machinist vise in my shop, so I simply heated it up, bent it back, cooled it down and reinstalled it…


----------



## dbhost

*Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*

The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…

But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…

Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…

You get where I am going with this?

I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…

This was NOT my best idea…

Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.

So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…

So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)

I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?

Wrong…

So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…

Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…

That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.

So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.

Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


----------



## ChunkyC

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


I've always wondered how it would be to put the bag in the barrel when it was MT. Then just pull the bag out, right???


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


I'm not sure, Wouldn't the DC suck the bag up? I might try to see what the results are…


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


hmmm… what dust in the shop, stays in the shop.

at least it's not happening on a daily basis (or is it?)


----------



## asthesawturns

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


I turn stuff, a lot of stuff, I also have a trim carpenter freind. He hates coming in to my garage, cause those shavings are all over the place. I get around to picking them up or at least getting most of it everyother day, but he always stops by when they are at the deepest, after roughing out a 12 inch bowl or 2 or 3 or 4. Its a mess I get it, but it is part of the whole process, the shavings are a good place to store peices that waiting their turn to turn. Helps keep em from cracking, you know. They perform a function, also a soft place for a dropped gouge to land or a vessel near completion that spins of a loose chuck. They are good, I let them dry for a day or 2 before burning them, unless I am turning just for smoke fuel to cook with. Anyway, he has a tendancy to downplay the cleanliness of my shop ( garage), so I ask him to go ahead and sweep the floor , quicker then complaining about it. One of these days I bet he will grab a broom and a bag, until then I wade in shavings and I love it. It means my technique is good, clean cuts, bevels are rubbing, gouges are sharp.

Thanks for giving me a place to vent.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


Actually, if it weren't for the packing peanuts, it would have all been an easy sweep up…


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


dbhost - you could put a wood/metal frame that will keep the bag down in the barrel, and pull the frame out before tying the bag up.

the frame is real simple, much like a picture frame - since you want to be able to pull it out when the bag is full. all it needs to do is keep the bag from being sucked up.


----------



## cosmicturner

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


Andrew thanks for the tip…using the chips for a smoker I been wanting to make one..I know what you mean about the volume of chips from turning it adds up quick like planers do but out of control in flight
Happy New Year to all


----------



## jordan

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


the inside of my B-Bears are filled with expanding foam - good place to throw all of my shavings and old foam bits into too. Adds to the weight.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


Okay, I am gonna ask. What are B-Bears?


----------



## JAGWAH

dbhost said:


> *Getting sick of standing shin deep in shavings...*
> 
> The rush to get projects done for Christmas is finally over, family demands are back to normal, I have a little bit of time to get out into the shop and do some cleanup…
> 
> But where's the floor? I know there is a floor in here SOMEWHERE…
> 
> Let's see, those long shavings would drop right down into the dust bin instead of going on to the DC right? Sure…
> 
> You get where I am going with this?
> 
> I finally had the time to do some cleanup after the mess of projects got done, the tools are up, and I attempted some pickup of my shop floor by sucking everything up, long shavings, packing peanuts, you name it with the DC…
> 
> This was NOT my best idea…
> 
> Simply put, the long shavings from the cutting board (many of them 20" or better, and REALLY curly) got into the Thien cyclone, wrapped around uprights, and filled up the drop slot, making the separator impossible to function, so most of the stuff bypassed to the DC, but got caught on the cross bar of the inlet!.
> 
> So here I am scratching my head wondering why did my DC suddenly lose suction? I go and look, the hose between the Thien and the DC is jam packed with packing peanuts and planing shavings…
> 
> So I thought I overran the dust bin. I pop the top on the barrel, work the baffle out, and find it was just the baffle / lid that was jammed. I cleared the jam, cleared the hose, and intake Y on the DC. They I looked, barrel at about 75% full again, time to empty it. (Who wants to life a full 55 gallon drum of sawdust right?)
> 
> I shove as much shavings, and packing peanuts into the barrel as I can, and take it outside, where I can work a contractor trash bag over the mouth of the drum, then flip it to transfer the contents… Nice, easy, dust free right?
> 
> Wrong…
> 
> So the bag slipped on, pretty snug, and mind you there was a slight breeze last night… Holding on to the barrel around where the bag is, I flipped it, no problem…
> 
> Slowly, Carefully I work the bag off of the drum, and then set the drum down…
> 
> That's when it happened… Something in the bag settled, and a mushroom cloud of wood dust came billowing up, being caught by the just then shifting breeze, and carried from the driveway, through the open garage door, and back into the workshop.
> 
> So the bag got tied off and taken to the curb, the drum got taken back into the shop, the shop door got closed, and the fan / filter air filter rig got turned on.
> 
> Guess that means that was enough cleaning for last night…


Keep a good magnet about the floor or in the base of your shop vac. You'd be surprised what will show up. Besides the gathering of nails, screws and staples you may find that missing 1/64 or 1/16th drill bit. Maybe find that star screw tip,nail set or frog screw from your plane you couldn't find.

Yep my magnets about the shop have kept me from throwing away a lot of things.


----------



## dbhost

*Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*

Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).

Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…

I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).

I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.

I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.

There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).

I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


----------



## johnnymo

dbhost said:


> *Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*
> 
> Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).
> 
> Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…
> 
> I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).
> 
> I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.
> 
> I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.
> 
> There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).
> 
> I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


Nice blog, number 35 huh. Looks like i have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## oldwoodman

dbhost said:


> *Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*
> 
> Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).
> 
> Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…
> 
> I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).
> 
> I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.
> 
> I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.
> 
> There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).
> 
> I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


dbhost,

Many "clear" sealants and caulks come out of the tube white and only become clear once they have cured. If you have already discovered this, then ignore this post.

I too have accumulated some nice shop tools be going the "gift" and "secondhand" route.


----------



## Stewy

dbhost said:


> *Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*
> 
> Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).
> 
> Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…
> 
> I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).
> 
> I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.
> 
> I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.
> 
> There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).
> 
> I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


Are we ever done setting up our shops? I always seem to be changing something or trying to organize it better!!!
I wish I could be as organized and neat as some of the posted shop pictures here! I am in envy.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*
> 
> Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).
> 
> Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…
> 
> I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).
> 
> I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.
> 
> I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.
> 
> There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).
> 
> I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


I don't think it is actually possible to be done until your pall bearers show up… However the state my shop got into leading up to Christmas was simply intolerable…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Found the floor. Need to rest, and try again tomorrow....*
> 
> Well, I found the floor, at least the parts not covered with fencing material (still).
> 
> Tomorrow is another wet and dreary day, so back in the shop I go with the heat on, and get back to cleaning, discarding junk, and organizing…
> 
> I grabbed my measurements for the space the lathe cabinet / ballast cabinet needs to be in, and am taking that into Sketchup during slow time over the next few days. The cabinet is going to end up made out of 3/4" and 1/2" Birch ply, because that is what I have in my stash big enough to make the pieces. I would almost rather go buy some 3/4" and 1/2" MDF just to get the additional mass for ballast, and I intend on painting the cabinet hunter green (to more or less go with the HF lathe looks).
> 
> I had been able to get by with just moving my lathe tools off of the lower shelf and onto the table saw up until Christmas. All I had was the Benjamin's Best 8 pc HSS set, which is nice, and easy to move after you glue the wooden case which they couldn't be troubled to do at the factory. (That is another story all together…) and my Wood River Chuck. Well Christmas morning saw the full set of Benjamin's Best roughing gouges, and Versa Chisels under the tree for me. While not my entire turning wish list, it certainly did put a good size dent in it… But that also means a LOT more turning tools to move around every time I want to use the lathe… And I have been looking for an excuse to add ballast to this thing.
> 
> I believe I mentioned here before I needed to take out the hot glue, and replace it with adhesive silicone sealant. I have done so, using clear sealant. What bothers me is that the sealant came out of the tube white, but the label CLEARLY states clear. We'll see. The problem is that the plastic lid flexes, and the hot glue, well… doesn't. Once it fully vulcanizes, I will put the whole Thien Cyclone back together, and put it in place.
> 
> There's so much work to do here, but every step gets me that much closer to having my shop set up, equipped, and organized according to my ideal shop (okay ideal given the limits of finances, and land…).
> 
> I really do hope that my posts and discussions on this are at least somewhat helpful or inspiring to other woodworkers. I am just a regular guy, with a small house in suburbia, pretty average income the whole nine yards. I have gotten my shop to where it is by a LOT of creativity, aggressive bargain hunting, and being blessed with helpful gift givers… I put off even starting collecting any woodworking tools for too long, and want to inspire the younger guys to go for it!


Well, I don't think I use the shop enough lately to get it very dirty. Much of it due to work, visitors, holidays, etc. Hopefully after my Hawaii trip I will be recharged. I am going to try to do some stuff on sled this weekend, while I am on call, but so far, work has been interfering with play. So batting zero so far this weekend. Course I worked half of yesterday at the office, and spent time at the hospitals, etc. Today no office time, but I am a little tired. We'll see…..........

You got a lot of production in that shop leading up to Christmas, so if it got a little dirty, I think that would be a natural thing…........

Happy New Year

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*The strange things we do to clean up...*

So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?

Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…

4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?

Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.

Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.

Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


Never ending clean up and organising


----------



## AaronK

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


i have a paper grocery bag that i try to carry around the shop with me whenever i'm doing something that generates a significant amount of junk…

like i'll keep it at my feet when drilling a bunch of holes on the drill press… or at the end of the bench when hand planing… etc. if the trash never hits the floor, it's that much easier to remove! that said, i try to save all the organic waste to use as mulch around the house.


----------



## TheOldMan

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


i just did the same thing last weekend. Put a couple plastic bins I had sitting around on the shelf. A place to dump some small odds and ends that I don't want to get rid of but don't use much. Or as my wife would put it, more packrat cubby holes.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


if you threw something aut you miss it the next week never fail

Dennis


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


The problem isn't so much the woodworking stuff, it's the everything else that gets dumped into the shop… This is after all, still a shared space…

I would LOVE a nice large insulated shop building, where I can segregate a couple of rooms, one for finishing, one for housing the DC, compressor that sort of stuff, and one, for non woodworking arts. (I draw and paint as well…). Unfortunately in the 'burbs, I simply don't have the space for it.

I am busily grabbing small-ish boxes for misc stuff, like coax connectors, coax, mic clips etc… I need to ebay a lot of this stuff. (Amateur Radio equipment). I have probably half the space in my shop taken up by lawn and garden, BBQ, and general construction equipment, tools, and supplies. I am busily trying to work a solution to this problem. Actually, if I could get all the non woodworking stuff into a shed, I would be quite content in the garage… given enough power, insulation, heating and cooling, not to mention stock to work with…


----------



## Cato

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


Dbhost- I was in the same fix with the lawn and garden stuff, but built a shed last summer and though it was a lot of work, I now have a lot more space!!.....................to buy new tools and learn how to use them.


----------



## longgone

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


I put myself in the habit of cleaning my workshop and putting everything back in its place every night before I stop working. I did not do this in the past and hated all the clutter and mess that took away from the pleasure of organization. It took a while to make this a habit but now I can actually find tools that I know I have when I need them. When I first started getting into the cleanup/organizing routine I actually found tools that I forgot I purchased.


----------



## randyb

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


I try to get rid of stuff I have a hard time parting with. I will never use it and deep down inside it is a project that I have hanging over my head, and now you do literally. I always tell my wife "if you put it in my shop it must mean you want me to throw it away! I'm just kidding I'll find a place for it sweety"


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


I need to make a sign that says something like…

"Non woodworking items will be discarded from the shop"....


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


A shed is the answer. You talked about getting the canoe out a while back. My wife wanted a first class potting shed, so she had one built, roof to match the house, cedar siding quite tall with windows and a bench. All kinds of room for garden implements in there. It is amazing what I have been able to put out there when Sherie isn't looking. Helped the clutter a lot. I have old Amateur Radio stuff to, in total disuse. I have slowly compressed this area, and I think I am going to eliminate it except for some shelves for good equipment.

And you never have too many trash cans….............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


I stopped working amateur radio years ago. Did it mostly in High School and college. I have stacks of old radios, amps, antenna stuff, coax, mics you name it…

I really need to tote it up. I have a nephew that is studying for his Technician class license….

Only radio I have in use any more is an old Realistic AM/SSB CB radio I use on hunting trips for use between leases. (Truck to truck stuff with my hunting partners…)


----------



## FatherHooligan

dbhost said:


> *The strange things we do to clean up...*
> 
> So I'm out in the shop last night… working on clearing the piles of stuff off of my assembly table / bench. Let's see, I have a couple of surplus closet shelf brackets, and I have a 48" long piece of 12" wide 1/2" plywood. What kind of trouble can I get in with that right?
> 
> Well inspiration, or stupidity led me to mounting the brackets, with their bottoms 1/8" higher than the top of the molding for the entry door to the shop…
> 
> 4 wall anchors, and 8 screws later, I have a perfect spot of small doo dads that get VERY infrequently used. But what?
> 
> Well, for now, it will hold a surplus supply of Lliquid Nails for Projects, a couple of sets of salvaged locking swivel casters, and some small boxes of misc low voltage electrical / radio type components, caulk saver foam inserts, weather stripping that sort of light weight stuff.
> 
> Is it ideal? No. But it's not much weight, just bulk. It is VERY infrequently accessed stuff, and it needed to get off of my bench.
> 
> Now that I have moved that stuff, I have run into a large supply of "What the heck is that?". I think I need to move the trash can closer to the bench…


A couple of months ago my old (small) shopvac died. I was about to throw out the whole thing when I realized the bottom part is a great garbage can on wheels…so I tossed the top part with the burnt out motor and hung on to the mobile garbage can part, now a garbage can is always close to where I need it.


----------



## dbhost

*Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*

So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…

I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…

Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…

I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…

The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…

This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…

My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…

The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).

I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


----------



## asthesawturns

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


I keep all of my lathe stuff on a 4 teired stand that I made from some recycled maple benches and mdf. It stands 4 1/2 feet tall, 1 foot deep and 2 feet wide. The top shelf has lots of holes that I just put the business end of my tools through, Nails on the side keep measuring tools. Often used allen wrenches have a home. Sanding supplies are now kept in an old first aid kit that hangs on the wall. Stone powdwers have a shelf, along with honing tools, chucks, and jaws, glues. It sits about 2 feet from the lathe, close enough to be handy, without getting in the way. Instead of sand under the bed of my lathe I just have 2 big half trunks of white oak, about 80 #s each.
Have fun nothing better than making stuff for the shop.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Like I have mentioned before, part of the purpose behind this is a skill builder so I can be ready to do a cabinet job for my kitchen and bathrooms…

I'd love a big stand like that… However floor space being what it is, I want to utilize the space under the lathe bed…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


What are going to do for drawer slides, wood or metal?


----------



## yarydoc

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Just bought the same lathe. I would love to see your cabinet design when you finish.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


There was a project posted a while back on THIS thread which is what I am using for inspiration… I want a couple of modifications though…









*Before anyone fusses, I am NOT planning on the mobile base part of this design.*

Where his two bottom drawers are, I want a simple shelf enclosed cavity with a flip down door to hold the sand bags. The overall height should be about 2.5 to 3" shorter than what he has so you can get your hand in to tighten the nut for the banjo if need be… Edge Banding, and Handles I want to make from walnut. I might just spin up some walnut knobs for it…

Jim,

Drawer slides are what is keeping my from getting anywhere near final with the setup… I want some self / soft closing slides, but the depth of my cabinet is going to be 16", remove 2" for drawer fronts, and back panel, not to mention good measure, and that means the drawer slides should be 14"... Now where am I going to find short full extension, soft close drawers slides?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Just looking around, I don't know anything about that kind of hardware, but did a quick search:

Check out the pdf on this page

More Slides

............so they do exist….........


----------



## Jimi_C

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Rockler has them: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21471&filter=self%20closing%20drawer%20slide

So I'm sure other places like Woodcraft, etc. would as well.


----------



## bayspt

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


I look forward to watching this develope. I have the exact lathe pictured in the photo, and with the dabbleing I have been doing as of late, I might need storage soon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jimi_C

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Actually, I misread your post, thought you wanted 16", which is the minimum size for the ones I posted. However, they do have these which come in 14" size.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


I'm not wedded to a 14", I can grow the depth a bit… An inch more on each side won't hurt anything… And would give me deeper drawers…


----------



## stefang

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Will you have a wall behind your lathe? I think the drawers are nice, but I have mine on the wall behind my lathe together with a shelf for accessories. I like this set up a lot. It keeps my tools well organized and very easy to access and put back. If you are interested you can see it on my home page workshop. I also have about 300 lb. of sand enclosed on my stand. I saw someone had used plastic buckets to hold the sand and thought that was a good solution. Congratulations on the new lathe. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lathe stuff growing, need to get busy with the stand cabinet...*
> 
> So… it started out pretty simple, a Central Machinery #34706 lathe, basically a Jet JWL1236 clone, and the 8 pc Benjamin's best chisels found their way into my shop…
> 
> I got a few spindles turned, got pretty good with rolling beads and coves, nothing too serious, just having fun for now… But… I wanted to try bowls…
> 
> Start with faceplate turning, that worked pretty well for THICK bottomed bowls, but after the first time of mashing the bowl gouge into the screws for the faceplate, I decided a chuck was in order…
> 
> I had borrowed a friends Wood River chuck, and decided it worked pretty well, so I picked one up…
> 
> The Christmas came, and a full set of Versa Chisels, and Roughing gouges showed up on my door step, followed by larger bowl gouges, and sanders, not to mention measuring, marking, and layout tools for the lathe…
> 
> This small assortment of tools is going beyond what a simple shelf on the bottom of the lathe stand can handle with any efficiency…
> 
> My lathe stand cabinet design is borrowed at least in concept from other LJs… A simple cabinet that slides into the cavity in the stock lathe stand. Enough space for at least 2 80lb bags of sand in an enclosed compartment, and sufficient drawer space to hold all of my lathe goodies, and room for more…
> 
> The design is in Sketchup right now, but there is a good deal of work to be done on designing the drawers (Never done that before, not sure what I am doing).
> 
> I have the material (3/4 and 1/2" birch ply, Walnut accents, Pine drawer faces.) As soon as I have the design down pat, I am going to start laying out and cutting. Woo Hoo!


Yes, but the legs spread 18" deep front to back, and the lathe stands 4" from the wall, so depth is no huge deal…

I thought about wall mounting the tools using broom clips on peg board, and pegs for things like the spanners, chuck case, etc… But I do not want the temptation to let stupidity allow me to overreach the lathe while it is spinning to get a different tool… I'm dumb enough to do that…


----------



## dbhost

*Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*

Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…

The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.

After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!

Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.

I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.

I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!

Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


----------



## davidmicraig

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


Thanks for the post. I find myself wavering between the wolverine and the PSI version. I like the reviews for the wolverine but do get a little annoyed with the separate attachments that have to be purchased. Wood ranked the PSI as a very good unit, but the largest complaint by users and Wood alike were the lack of detailed instructions. I also have a 6 inch grinder that I plan on upgrading to an 8. From the descriptions of both sharpening devices, it sounds like an 8 is pretty crucial.

Thanks for sharing,

David


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


I *THINK* I can squeak by with a 6, but from watching the videos, it just seems like, well like trying to tow a 35 foot travel trailer with a Mazda Miata… Just not enough to do the job…

I stayed away from the PSI due to the documentation issue (HEY PSI are you reading this, you lost sales, might want to change that!).

Going with Amazon prices, to get the same stuff as the PSI but going with Oneway Wolverine setup I would need…

Wolverine Sharpening jig. $87.95 + $7.50 Shipping.
Wolverine VariGrind $52.95 + $7.50 Shipping…
Wolverine Skew Attachment $29.95 + $7.50 Shipping.
For a total of $193.95

The PSI unit with all those features sells for $114.95 and comes with free shipping…

From the pics, the bases, and V arm on the Wolverine seem like they are better made, and the VariGrind seems like it is more substantial than the PSI fingernail grinding jig. but $89.00 difference is plenty steep…

Now I am not saying that the PSI is every bit as good as the Wolverine, I don't know about the build quality. The Wolverine is made in Canada, and while not U.S. production, is still North American. I prefer to buy from U.S., Canada, or Mexico if I can versus Europe or Asia. Sorry for those from those areas, but I want to keep my money close to home…

Now, the difference in cost could have bought me an 8" grinder sure… But to be honest, I can't often buy North American Production tools, and am very happy to do so here… This is a well made item, and it will be something my grand kids can enjoy…


----------



## Partridge

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


Nice purchase. I have the set and love it. Its fast with some jigs.

I think people get all fired up about turning and they get a lathe and some tools and a grinder of sorts. they start turning and everything is fine until there tools get dual. most people can sharpen scrapers and the parting tool, just find adjust the angle on the rest and move the tool. The other tools are not so easy to sharpen and so your excitement slowly dies do to tools not cut as easy as they should or you had to fight the tool.


----------



## croessler

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


I have owned the Wolverine system for about 2 1/2 years now and use it several times a week. It has performed wonderfully and I have never had an issue with the size of the pocket in the V-arm. The only issue I have ever had is using the jig for fingernail gouges; operator error not manufacturing.


----------



## davemurray

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


I bought the 4 piece PSI version in back in May 2009 from Amazon.com, it was $10 cheaper ($114.95) than PSI direct and came with free shipping. I use it with a 6" grinder seems to work fine. I was fortunate enough to be able to get a live demo at a Rockler store before I made my purchase. Altough they did use a Wolverine system. Documentation is ok, not great but I was able to set it up and it works fine.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Not ready to review it yet... But the Wolverine Sharpening jig is in...*
> 
> Well, it arrived Tuesday, but I have been busy enough that I didn't even bother taking it out of the box and setting it up until last night…
> 
> The Wolverine Sharpening Jig looks plenty well made coming out of the box, mostly good welds (the weld holding the through bolt for the platform is pretty messy, but solid), acceptable, but not all that impressive of a finish on the V arm and platform.
> 
> After seeing this set up, I am not sure it is that much more impressive than the grinding / sharpening jig system offered for less money from PSI. (The PSI jig set costs more than the base Wolverine, but includes the skew jig, and their version of the VariGrind fingernail jig.), However the pocket on the V arm appears to be larger on the OneWay unit, and certainly is stable!
> 
> Installation was quick when following the instructions, and once installed, the system is very stable. The adjustment levers lock the adjustments in securely, with no room for doubt that your jig won't move on you when you use it.
> 
> I have this set up with my Ryobi BGH-616 6" grinder, and honestly, the grinder is a bit small. It works, but I REALLY want to upgrade to an 8" ASAP.
> 
> I sharpened my bowl gouges, and roughing gouges with it last night, and it works amazingly fast, and accurate. I followed the OneWay video showing how to use marker to determine your contact for your bevel, and it worked great. A single, consistent smooth bevel now!
> 
> Now that I have sharp tools, and an amazingly simple method to keep them sharp, turning should be a LOT more fun…


It's too late for my purchase, but maybe one of you PSI jig owners can give a review, and some setup / usage tips… That might have turned me to the PSI instead…


----------



## dbhost

*Lumberjocks Workshop page updated.*

For those shop voyeurs that like seeing updates on the shop entries, mine has been updated to reflect the current configuration (I still need better pics…).

The shop isn't where I want it yet, but it IS functional, and coming along nicely. I fear this will be a perpetual project…


----------



## Cato

dbhost said:


> *Lumberjocks Workshop page updated.*
> 
> For those shop voyeurs that like seeing updates on the shop entries, mine has been updated to reflect the current configuration (I still need better pics…).
> 
> The shop isn't where I want it yet, but it IS functional, and coming along nicely. I fear this will be a perpetual project…


Db- Nice job, you have been busy where I am just barely getting motivated to re-work some of my shop, and reorganize. I have to do some electrical first and thats on tap for tomorrow, so I have to get it in gear to catch up to you dude.


----------



## roman

dbhost said:


> *Lumberjocks Workshop page updated.*
> 
> For those shop voyeurs that like seeing updates on the shop entries, mine has been updated to reflect the current configuration (I still need better pics…).
> 
> The shop isn't where I want it yet, but it IS functional, and coming along nicely. I fear this will be a perpetual project…


a shop is a never ending evolution to perfection which is rarely achieved.


----------



## dbhost

*Organize, organize, organize...*

A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…

I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…

Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…

So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).

Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…

There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…









On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…

I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


----------



## toddc

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


I love seeing an organized shop. More pix would be great!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Sure looks neat. I like peg board for a lot of things, and I suspect when I get serious about fixing the shop it will play a role. My final design for shop organization is coming into focus in my brain, and I made an organizational entry into my blog this morning. Right now, I have reasonable workbench and floor space if you include my project tables. But I am really short of wall space.


----------



## longgone

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


I have discovered that when I spend 15-20 minutes when I am finished working…to clean and organize my shop (putting absolutely everything back wheere it belongs) then I feel much better when I start working again.
It would be easy to just leave certain tools laying on the worktable if I know I will use them the next day, but getting into good habits and sticking to them seems to make them second nature. I would feel guilty now if I did not do this.
It is always easy to find whatever tool I need. I also keep every receipt for every tool scanned into my computer and keep all of my owner manuals in a portable file folder. I also have a spreadsheet of every tool I own, when and where I bought it and how much it cost.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Todd,

Take a look at my Workshop link. (Click on my home, then workshop…). I have updated pics there…

I absolutely agree on putting things where they go. To give you some perspective… I started building my workshop from literally an empty garage with the monster workbench, a mechanics tool box, a circular saw, a jig saw, an old Ryobi router and Wolfcraft table, and less than a half dozen clamps in January 2008.

I have been building the shop up at a rapid pace, and am, well making a place for everything… I am finding stuff that gets used infrequently, like y'all have mentioned, gets put up higher, and stuff that gets used often gets put where it is easy to reach… I have so far to go, but have come a very long way in a reasonably short period of time. Had it not been for some financial losses this past year, I would be a LOT further along, but the pace I am going is keeping it fun, so what the heck… Why not just enjoy it right?

My long term plan for that space by the way, is to make the back legs of the bench come through, to support an overhead shelf, with a flourescent fixture on the underside, and a peg board attached to the back. The length of the bench will be bobbed to 6' as well to provide some additional room for a shelving unit that I need to store a lot of the small non woodworking related stuff.


----------



## stefang

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Don't know if you are interested, but I seem to remember a post on nailer gun storage awhile back. Can't remember who posted it though.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


I might be. I have a couple more I want. (Coil / Roofing nailer, and the 23 ga pinner). I have some cabinets to build down the road, I was planning on building "pockets" into an overhead cabinet specifically for a nailer at a time… I figure that will eventually take the place of the shelf overhead of my small parts bins. I am still working design issues there, it may end up overhead of the workbench instead…


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Thats a nice organized shop.


----------



## ND2ELK

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Love to see a neat, clean, organized shop. It is nice to work in a shop like yours. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## mike85215

dbhost said:


> *Organize, organize, organize...*
> 
> A couple of months ago, I added a compressor, and pnuematic nailers to my tool arsenal, which is all well and good. I created a nice cubby hole as it were for the compressor directly underneath the dust collector which sits on a riser stand of sorts…
> 
> I did not, however, make accomodations for the nailers, or for that matter the majority of the junk that was on my original workbench… So some cleaning and organizing was in order…
> 
> Now for those that don't recall, I actually have 2 workbenches, a proper woodworking bench based more or less on the Fine Woodworking basic plan (which I am not thrilled with my base, I used Cedar and it is proving to be too light… I am going to redo it as soon as I find some UNTREATED SYP 4×4s that aren't split, warped, or otherwise junk.), and then I have the beast, a 2' deep x 8' wide by 38" tall monstrosity built from stud grade 2×4s, and BC 3/4" pine plywood. Joinery is Simpson Strong ties and screws. I built this bench for automotive work when I first bought my house 9 years ago… This is the bench that is backed up against the wall, and below the peg board…
> 
> So the process began with removing ANYTHING that belonged with flower pots, or other garden goodies, and put that stuff on the plastic shelving where all the fertilizer, seed, and other misc garden stuff is… Followed up by pitching out a wide assortment of pre-dried up windshield wiper blades my father in law gave me a couple of years back. (even longer story…).
> 
> Well, long story short, a little more than 2 hours later, I have a reasonably organized peg board, although it has stuff on there I wish could be elsewhere, specifically all the painting junk, but I have nowhere else for it…
> 
> There is much more to do in the cleanup and organization of my shop. But it sure does feel good to make some progress…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other misc shop related notes, I have a couple of items coming in that should upgrade, and / or fix things. I have a good used 15 amp motor for the non working BT3000 coming in, I should be able to get it working by this weekend with any luck. Once the saw is up and running, I build one of the Wood Magazine bases for it, get the shims for the riving knife, and the accessory table. My original intent was for the saw to go to a ministry program at my church, but they have a Craftsman contractor saw now… So this will go to my brother in law, who is working on remodeling his house with issues that the insurance didn't cover that Ike damaged…
> 
> I also have a Vari-grind, skew jig, and Aluminum Oxide wheels for my sharpening setup coming in. The Vari Grind and skew jig are coming from a fellow forum member on another forum, and the wheels are coming from Sharpeningsupplies.com, this is the first time I have used them, I will write a review on them once the items are here in place…


Nice looking shop…....I think that mine looked like that once. Oh no, wait a minute….that was when I was dreaming. Seriously though your shop looks nice.


----------



## dbhost

*Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*

After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)

Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…

I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…

Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…

The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…

I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*
> 
> After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)
> 
> Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…
> 
> I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…
> 
> Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…
> 
> The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…
> 
> I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


Gad I hate to work on lights, overthehead stuff, holding things in place while trying to put in screws. I put in all the fluorescents in my shop and workshop area many years ago, but I will need more, or different lights eventually. I am not looking forward to it. Was going back and forth with Dave Owen, new member, about his great looking shop. He uses 5000 K bulbs and has bunch of 4' fixtures with electronic ballasts.

I really like the single prong bulbs, and the 8 footers work great. But the ballasts frequently buzz. So I am going to try a couple of electronic ballasts and see if that makes a difference. If that works, I will look for better color bulbs, they must exist. If that works I might only have to put in about two more lamps or so, 8 footers, for good light. My light now isn't bad, but the place needs white paint bad. We'll see. My condolences for the overhead work…...hate it. Get a scaffolding or something. Oh, and lucky me, Sherie has offered to paint the place when I am ready…..........(-:


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*
> 
> After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)
> 
> Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…
> 
> I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…
> 
> Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…
> 
> The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…
> 
> I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


Oh, and here is the link to Dave's workshop


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*
> 
> After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)
> 
> Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…
> 
> I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…
> 
> Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…
> 
> The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…
> 
> I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


I haven't blogged about it, but I have been doing a LOT of lighting upgrades around the house. I have I think 15 or so light fixtures in the house, and I have recently swapped around, or redone 10 of them, and am planning on work on the other 5. This does not take the shop into account at all…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*
> 
> After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)
> 
> Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…
> 
> I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…
> 
> Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…
> 
> The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…
> 
> I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


Well hopefully you are in practice then, and it won't be so bad.

I have done a fair amount of household lighting work myself over the years, but that is not as bad as those darn big flourescent fixtures, or their ballasts. Perhaps it is the 8 foot things that are so bad. But except for replacing ballasts, those 8 footers have been easy to maintain, meaning, installing new bulbs since they are the single prong. In recent years I have let the remodelers do the lighting upgrades in the house, but I still maintain the shop lights, and will install any new ones.

I am finishing up a panel handler, an oddball item, copied something made out of metal, and made it out of my junk plywood. Should finish it tomorrow. This weekend is the sled. If the panel handler works, I will post it, if not I will burn it…...........(-: I am kinda warming up to doing the sled. That will be a precision beast and I want to get it right. So will use my new router some, etc., then be ready for a go at it.

Dynamite for the stumps…........(-: Seriously, don't you have some spare kerosene or diesel…..that gasoline sounds bad. Take care…........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Precariously perched with drywall square and pencil in hand...*
> 
> After all the layout work in sketchup, I was able to get up on the ladder last night to measure and mark where the ceiling lights are supposed to go. all of them 4' in from the sidewalls, front row 2' from front wall, back row 2' in from garage door opening / wall (Will end up covered when doors are open). And of course the middle row right at 10' from front or back wall. (20' long garage you know…)
> 
> Upon looking at this layout, I do not like it… But I have a problem. It is called an attic stair door. If I were to run my llights 4' in from the end walls as I would like them, I would end up with the front wall light fixtures just barely hanging over the attic stair door opening. I need to get on the ladder again tonight, and measure up the distance from front wall to trim of the attic stairs. I may end up adjusting those two fixtures to I believe be in at 3.5 feet and just live with it. The bench there is getting an extension with an overhead shelf, and a T8 fixture of its own complete with power switch…
> 
> I will be running to Home Depot on the way home, and picking up the boxes, outlets, faceplates, romex, and cable staples. I will be simply replacing the single bulb incandescent fixture that will be replaced with a regular outlet to power the middle row, and one additional outlet will be run to between the doors at the back wall on the ceiling to power the back row. An existing outlet box in the attic is being removed (it used to provide power to a long dead garage door opener), so I am in no way worried that 6 T 8 fixtures, and 12 bulbs will draw more amperage than a 2HP opener and a 100 watt incandescent bulb…
> 
> Once the electrical is in, and the fixtures are mounted using proper drywall anchors (none of this lines up with the studs…) I will go ahead and patch any previous holes, and start the painting of the ceiling in standard ceiling white (presently my entire garage is painted a bone white, almost beige). I also have a fresh case of daylight white bulbs at the ready to go in…
> 
> The next two days are supposed to be horridly wet, but the weekend is supposed to be dry. I REALLY need to burn out the stumps along where my fence goes. The biggest issue for me with that now is… Water. I have the holes drilled in the stumps, I have had them filled repeatedly with Bromide, and followed that up in a make sure it's dead measure with plenty of Roundup. I am pretty sure this is dead wood in the ground, but the roots are so big I don't want to dig them out, so burn it is… I have about a half gallon of 2 stroke gas left from last summer, I need to use it up, and am thinking probably very stupidly, that maybe I can fill the holes with the gas, let that soak in, top the stumps off with charcoal restrained with hardware cloth, then doused with the remainder of the gas, again let to soak in thoroughly, and finally lit off. I have a mental image of a Jet Engine's afterburner though…
> 
> I am very antsy about the fence issue though, about 50% of my shop space is currently taken up by fencing material, lumber, and concrete. It is in the way of me being able to finally rip out the old shelving units, insulate my wall, run my sub panel etc… So the sooner this is done, the better, Not to mention there is the privacy issue. There are hiking trails along the bayou, and I really don't want my neighbors seeing into my living room from the Bayou…


Nope, just gasoline, and Coleman fuel…


----------



## dbhost

*Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*

So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…

So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…

One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.

In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…

Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…

With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


Well, I am not going to make another blog entry about this little tidbit, but just add on to this one here… I have got the lamination for the table in clamps right now. I am closing in on 9:00 so power tools need to go to bed for the night… (Or I get a nice visit from the gentlemen in blue suits that my taxes pay for…Tomorrow night is occupied, but I will get to the fence hopefully Saturday afternoon…

I looked in my scrap bin, and I found I not only have a good selection of scrap red oak cutoffs that may work for this, I also have walnut cutoffs that it seems to me are just aching to be included in some project somehow… Of course this leaves a question I don't really want to ask, or answer… Just how am I going to attach said edge banding? I have the concept down, but have never done it. I was planning on mitering the corners, and using screws and dowels to hold it all together. Maybe I am nuts for that idea…

So gentle readers, if this was your drill press table, how would you deal with the exposed edge of the plywood / hardboard lamination?


----------



## JohnGray

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


Epoxy or JB Weld.
My Grizzly router table bottom anchor pulled out of the board a couple years ago right after I got it and I epoxied back in…...NO TROUBLE SINCE. YMMV


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


I already did the epoxy trick… This is failure #2 on this DP table… And en excuse to build a new one…


----------



## dlmckirdy

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


I built a portable work table using hardwood plywood and MDF laminated for the top. I edged it with red oak. I slotted the lamination with a 1/4" slot cutter on the router (I decided to do this after the top was installed) and cut a matching tongue on the red oak edging with the TS. After cleanup and test fitting, I glued the edging on with glue in the groove and on the table edge, and used a few clamps (I don't have many, or I would have used a lot). It worked great, looks good, is tough as nails, and I didn't have to use any fasteners.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


Well… I just came down the attic ladder. The outlet between the garage door tracks in installed with a GFCI, The 12/2 is pulled back to the double gang box with 2 sockets (4 outlets), and is ready to be tied into the single bulb fixture box which will now simply become a junction box. I still need a cover for it though… The little bit of garage ceiling / attic that remained uninsulated is now packed with R-30 pink fiberglass, the doors are sealed, although there is some evidence after Friday's rain storm, that the bottom seal isn't doing its job, so I will need to replace those…

I have already informed SWMBO about the upcoming electrical work, so that she is not suprised when it happens.I still have to figure out where to mount an air cleaner, because where I think it should go, the attic door gets in the way, but that seems to be a trend in my shop now doesn't it? I may end up mounting it off to the side a bit…

I have had enough of this for today…. Tomorrow night is another night in the attic, but the electrical will have to wait until next Saturday when I can power the house off to make sure I won't zap myself…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *Lighting, and a broken drill press table.*
> 
> So I get to scooting stuff around my shop, and the drill press has to move. Now it's been a couple of hot to cold, dry to humid weeks (typical of winter here in coastal Texas), and I haven't given my DP much of a look see…. But it was in the way of where the ladder had to go. Now mind you, I didn't pick it up by the table, but rather by the column, and moved it. When I set it down, and walked past, I brushed the table with my leg, and discovered it was loose. Upon closer inspection, I found the MDF surrounding the thread inserts on the table had pretty much melted away from them… So now, I get to make a new DP table. That's fine, this Grizzly has been functional, but somewhat annoying since day one. I now know why the guy that sold me this thing sold it, and why it was so cheap…
> 
> So I go fishing through my cutoffs, and what do you know, I have a stack of 12" x 24" 3/4" birch ply cutoffs… Things are looking up! I happen to have a 4×4 section of hardboard that I will need to cut to size, but I am good there, and I have plenty of red oak in my cutoffs that is long enough I can edge this thing…
> 
> One thing about the Grizzly design that the prior owner warned me about, and I noticed, is that the knobs for the fence hold down are in the way of the elevation handles. I measured, and the outside edge of the T track is 5.5" in from each side. I have never liked that. My plan is to on the new one, place it 2" from each edge.
> 
> In order to accomodate the T track, and the through bolt for the fence, since I do not have a T slot cutting bit, I will need to make the fence a lamination. I don't need a full 1.5" though, and I have LOTS of 1/4"ply laying around. The fence will end up a lamination of 3/4" and 1/4" birch ply, and 3/16" tempered hardboard on the face. I am not sure, but I don't think I am going to bother edging the fence… But it is a possibility. I need the practice…
> 
> Well, with the drill press, and the smoker, and of course the wheel barrow temporarily out of the way (I REALLY need a storage shed!), I was able to get up to the ceiling, and take some measurements and mark them off. I have decided I am going to run the lights at the front wall 45" from the wall (to accommodate the attic ladder) the central row at 10' and the rear row at 4'. So the new marks were made, and the hole cut for the old work box in the ceiling. The box was installed, and the outlet and cover plate were put in as placeholders. I discovered QUICKLY that I need some of those foam gaskets . Even with all the insulation in the attic, there is still a cool breeze that blows from the hole that I need to stop, or at least slow down to the best of my ability…
> 
> With this, and everything else LOML has scheduled for me, this looks to be a very busy weekend…


If it can't be welded then use a metal plate and drill and screw it back together then make a new table top
from ply or MDF.


----------



## dbhost

*The stuff in the attic is done, so now back into the shop...*

I finished up running the outlets for the lighting, and have mounted the 4 fixtures I do have in their final configuration, and the light is spread WAY better throughout the shop. I have 2 more fixtures to pick up still (next pay period), but I am not sure how soon I will have an opportunity to mount them. The side of the shop they are on, is currently housing the fencing material, still.

Ah yes, the fencing materials, the bane of my shops existence for now. As you may recall from earlier installations of this blog, I need to do some stump removal, so I followed the A&M recommendation and ran a ring of hardware cloth around the stump in question, filled the ring with charcoal, and lit it off. No joy. After 6 hours of struggling to stay lit, the charcoal finally burned down to ash, leaving charred, but still quite there stumps. This has been a LONG, COLD, WET fall and winter, and getting rid of these stumps has proven to be a pain in the tail… It's just too wet to burn them out. At the rate this is going, I am going to be waiting until the summer before I can burn them out, at that time, we will be under a burn ban and water rationing again… :-(...

I wish they had a stump grinder about the size of a walk behind mower. I cannot get a full size stump grinder behind the house without, well without towing it down a muddy bayou… Gotta love living in Coastal Texas…

Well, while I regroup, and SERIOUSLY consider hiring the stump removal job, at least I can enjoy the lights as configured in the shop. This upgrade really has done a LOT for visibility in my shop, and I would urge others to make sure they have enough light in their shops, I had no idea how badly the lighting arrangement was impacting my visibility until I moved it around. A LOT of time and effort, but certainly worth it!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The stuff in the attic is done, so now back into the shop...*
> 
> I finished up running the outlets for the lighting, and have mounted the 4 fixtures I do have in their final configuration, and the light is spread WAY better throughout the shop. I have 2 more fixtures to pick up still (next pay period), but I am not sure how soon I will have an opportunity to mount them. The side of the shop they are on, is currently housing the fencing material, still.
> 
> Ah yes, the fencing materials, the bane of my shops existence for now. As you may recall from earlier installations of this blog, I need to do some stump removal, so I followed the A&M recommendation and ran a ring of hardware cloth around the stump in question, filled the ring with charcoal, and lit it off. No joy. After 6 hours of struggling to stay lit, the charcoal finally burned down to ash, leaving charred, but still quite there stumps. This has been a LONG, COLD, WET fall and winter, and getting rid of these stumps has proven to be a pain in the tail… It's just too wet to burn them out. At the rate this is going, I am going to be waiting until the summer before I can burn them out, at that time, we will be under a burn ban and water rationing again… :-(...
> 
> I wish they had a stump grinder about the size of a walk behind mower. I cannot get a full size stump grinder behind the house without, well without towing it down a muddy bayou… Gotta love living in Coastal Texas…
> 
> Well, while I regroup, and SERIOUSLY consider hiring the stump removal job, at least I can enjoy the lights as configured in the shop. This upgrade really has done a LOT for visibility in my shop, and I would urge others to make sure they have enough light in their shops, I had no idea how badly the lighting arrangement was impacting my visibility until I moved it around. A LOT of time and effort, but certainly worth it!


I did the lighting thing about 20 some years ago. And I thought it was great. But I see I want more light since I spend more time here, and of course a paint job would help. I may change the lights, but nothing in the works for a while down the pike. It gives the shop a whole different atmosphere to have good light. I'll bet your shop really looks different.

Never tried to take out a stump myself. I hire someone with a machine. But I don't remember that it was cheap.


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *The stuff in the attic is done, so now back into the shop...*
> 
> I finished up running the outlets for the lighting, and have mounted the 4 fixtures I do have in their final configuration, and the light is spread WAY better throughout the shop. I have 2 more fixtures to pick up still (next pay period), but I am not sure how soon I will have an opportunity to mount them. The side of the shop they are on, is currently housing the fencing material, still.
> 
> Ah yes, the fencing materials, the bane of my shops existence for now. As you may recall from earlier installations of this blog, I need to do some stump removal, so I followed the A&M recommendation and ran a ring of hardware cloth around the stump in question, filled the ring with charcoal, and lit it off. No joy. After 6 hours of struggling to stay lit, the charcoal finally burned down to ash, leaving charred, but still quite there stumps. This has been a LONG, COLD, WET fall and winter, and getting rid of these stumps has proven to be a pain in the tail… It's just too wet to burn them out. At the rate this is going, I am going to be waiting until the summer before I can burn them out, at that time, we will be under a burn ban and water rationing again… :-(...
> 
> I wish they had a stump grinder about the size of a walk behind mower. I cannot get a full size stump grinder behind the house without, well without towing it down a muddy bayou… Gotta love living in Coastal Texas…
> 
> Well, while I regroup, and SERIOUSLY consider hiring the stump removal job, at least I can enjoy the lights as configured in the shop. This upgrade really has done a LOT for visibility in my shop, and I would urge others to make sure they have enough light in their shops, I had no idea how badly the lighting arrangement was impacting my visibility until I moved it around. A LOT of time and effort, but certainly worth it!


And the beat goes on.


----------



## dbhost

*A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*

My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…

Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)

Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.

The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…

This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


----------



## grizzman

dbhost said:


> *A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*
> 
> My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…
> 
> Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)
> 
> Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.
> 
> The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…
> 
> This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


im sorry for your bil hardships…and also to loose his furry friend…he should get another one so he can love and get love from a new friend…i think it he would be happier to do that then to not have one at all…my mom did that…she lost the kitty she had for 18 years…and went and got another…its made a huge difference ..just a suggestion.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*
> 
> My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…
> 
> Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)
> 
> Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.
> 
> The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…
> 
> This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


He's got 2 others. Tigger was his fave though… Not sure if you've ever seen a Turkish Van cat before, but they have some common traits to the breed that make them very cool companions. His other two are a Siamese, and an American Shorthair… Not exactly cuddly companions… (ours is an American Shorthair, she keeps the Labrador Retriever on his toes…


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*
> 
> My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…
> 
> Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)
> 
> Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.
> 
> The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…
> 
> This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


Oh …. buddy … I'm so sorry … for all of it. May it all get better.

Here, folks. I dunno' if this is Tigger, exactly, but … it's a Turkish Van Cat (kitty):


----------



## grizzman

dbhost said:


> *A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*
> 
> My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…
> 
> Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)
> 
> Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.
> 
> The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…
> 
> This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


we have 2 white cats…and one that has the same eye thing as this cat does…well maybe he can get another one that has the good temperament….blessings to him and good thoughts sent his way…....


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A sudden change in project plans. Grave marker for a beloved cat...*
> 
> My BIL, whom I have mentioned on several occasions, on top of the other hardships he has endured this past year (diabetic coma, kidney failure, dialysis, disability, divorce etc…) had another trauma this week, his beloved Turkish Van.cat. This has got to be one of the coolest cats I have ever met…
> 
> Yesterday I took off early, to dig the grave, prep a simple kitty casket, and we proceeded to bury him. Unfortunately no grave marker beyond a simple cross quickly fashioned out of bamboo (it was what was available on site…)
> 
> Today I sourced up some red cedar, and proceeded to plane, and joint the material into usable stock. Unfortunately I ran out of appropriate time to make noise.
> 
> The project is going to be to build a simple cross, with chamfered edges. It will be anchored into a concrete base so that no wood is touching ground, and finished with several coats of marine urethane to help it stand up to the weather…
> 
> This is a project I would MUCH rather not be doing…


Tigger was a white with gold Turkish van. Picture that kitten, with a big gold blob with white streaks on his head… If you've never had the pleasure of being around a Turkish Van cat, make an effort to do so. The brighten up a room better than any light fixture!

Wish I could find a pic of him. He had the brightest blue eyes…


----------



## dbhost

*Grave marker almost complete.*

I was able to finish sanding, dry fitting, then gluing up the pieces for the cross last night, it is curing in clamps and cauls since about 8:00 P.M. last night. Tonight, assuming it's not too cold to work in the shop it gets the chamfers routed in. Then we mark the location for the tags, and hopefully get the engraved plaque from the engravers in to install. I also located a bright brass floral holder that I would like to mount up…

I am hopeful this weekend will be dry enough, and warm enough to dig the post hole, and pour the concrete, and do the final installation of the grave marker.


----------



## Rustic

dbhost said:


> *Grave marker almost complete.*
> 
> I was able to finish sanding, dry fitting, then gluing up the pieces for the cross last night, it is curing in clamps and cauls since about 8:00 P.M. last night. Tonight, assuming it's not too cold to work in the shop it gets the chamfers routed in. Then we mark the location for the tags, and hopefully get the engraved plaque from the engravers in to install. I also located a bright brass floral holder that I would like to mount up…
> 
> I am hopeful this weekend will be dry enough, and warm enough to dig the post hole, and pour the concrete, and do the final installation of the grave marker.


pictures would be nice


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Grave marker almost complete.*
> 
> I was able to finish sanding, dry fitting, then gluing up the pieces for the cross last night, it is curing in clamps and cauls since about 8:00 P.M. last night. Tonight, assuming it's not too cold to work in the shop it gets the chamfers routed in. Then we mark the location for the tags, and hopefully get the engraved plaque from the engravers in to install. I also located a bright brass floral holder that I would like to mount up…
> 
> I am hopeful this weekend will be dry enough, and warm enough to dig the post hole, and pour the concrete, and do the final installation of the grave marker.


As soon as the router work is done, I was planning on it…


----------



## dbhost

*More progress on the kitty grave marker.*

I tried keeping it as simple as possible, and worked the best I could to make the grain complimentary, and this is what I have been able to come up with. What you see here will NOT be what is all visible above ground. Remember I have dot have something sunk into the concrete footer right?

The design is pretty simple. Cross built from double layer cedar 2×4s, 12" wide x 24" tall (above ground). The edges are all relieved with my 1/2" 22.5 degree chamfer bit. I thought about the 45 degree bit, still not sure I made the right choice… But it looks pretty good in person…

The information plate will be a large heart shaped kitty name tag with the following…

Tigger
1999 - 2010
Beloved Companion

Below that will be his name tag, license, and collar bell permanently attached via 2 part epoxy…

The entire thing will be sunk into a footer of concrete, at the head position of the kitty grave…

For those eagle eyed observers, you will notice that cedar has a NASTY tendency to nick, dent, and chip REALLY easily. The sole reason Cedar was chosen was because it also weathers extremely well in this climate, and I didn't have any access to Cypress…


----------



## Abbott

dbhost said:


> *More progress on the kitty grave marker.*
> 
> I tried keeping it as simple as possible, and worked the best I could to make the grain complimentary, and this is what I have been able to come up with. What you see here will NOT be what is all visible above ground. Remember I have dot have something sunk into the concrete footer right?
> 
> The design is pretty simple. Cross built from double layer cedar 2×4s, 12" wide x 24" tall (above ground). The edges are all relieved with my 1/2" 22.5 degree chamfer bit. I thought about the 45 degree bit, still not sure I made the right choice… But it looks pretty good in person…
> 
> The information plate will be a large heart shaped kitty name tag with the following…
> 
> Tigger
> 1999 - 2010
> Beloved Companion
> 
> Below that will be his name tag, license, and collar bell permanently attached via 2 part epoxy…
> 
> The entire thing will be sunk into a footer of concrete, at the head position of the kitty grave…
> 
> For those eagle eyed observers, you will notice that cedar has a NASTY tendency to nick, dent, and chip REALLY easily. The sole reason Cedar was chosen was because it also weathers extremely well in this climate, and I didn't have any access to Cypress…


It looks very nice. I am sure Tigger will be missed.

I know my cat and I are pretty much inseparable when I am in the house, she sleeps on my chest and shoulders when I am online.

God bless.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More progress on the kitty grave marker.*
> 
> I tried keeping it as simple as possible, and worked the best I could to make the grain complimentary, and this is what I have been able to come up with. What you see here will NOT be what is all visible above ground. Remember I have dot have something sunk into the concrete footer right?
> 
> The design is pretty simple. Cross built from double layer cedar 2×4s, 12" wide x 24" tall (above ground). The edges are all relieved with my 1/2" 22.5 degree chamfer bit. I thought about the 45 degree bit, still not sure I made the right choice… But it looks pretty good in person…
> 
> The information plate will be a large heart shaped kitty name tag with the following…
> 
> Tigger
> 1999 - 2010
> Beloved Companion
> 
> Below that will be his name tag, license, and collar bell permanently attached via 2 part epoxy…
> 
> The entire thing will be sunk into a footer of concrete, at the head position of the kitty grave…
> 
> For those eagle eyed observers, you will notice that cedar has a NASTY tendency to nick, dent, and chip REALLY easily. The sole reason Cedar was chosen was because it also weathers extremely well in this climate, and I didn't have any access to Cypress…


Tigger belonged to my BIL. He (the BIL) has had a very rough last couple of years, ended up unable to work and on dialysis, going through a divorce (his wife asked for the divorce in the hospital, and served him papers at the Dialysis center, she's a lawyer, need I say more?), and now the thing with the cat….

LOML and I have been helping him out since then, been a bit tough but well worth it, he's a heck of a guy, and deserves better than what he got from her… His health is really turning around these days, and while still not fully stable enough to be able to get back to work, each day is better than the last. And his overall attitude about everything has really reminded me to be deeply grateful for the MANY blessings I have in my life…


----------



## dbhost

*Great score, but not what I went in for...*

So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…

You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….

But I digress.

I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…

So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.

I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…

Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….

Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…

But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!

Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…

Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


----------



## unisaw2

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


Nice job shopping, lets see what it looks like when you get it up.


----------



## sbryan55

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


That is a good buy!! I have put of lots of these and have never found them for this price. If I had seen that I would cleaned out the shelf.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


I should have, but budget being what it is… You know…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


Walls, walls, it is always about walls, at least for me, and maybe you…......

I am looking at jointing the handle/blade-bury glueup module for my sled first thing tomorrow. I wondered if I had done a good thing, buying those benchtop Delta Jointer and Planer items at closeout sale prices. But after using the jointer once, finding their later models had cured the fence problems, I am looking forward to using that jointer and crossing my fingers on the planer, not used yet.

It is really nice finding something useful at a bargain price….....whatever your budget…because it enables you to do other things with your money.

Watching your progress….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


Thanks Jim…

I had considered the Delta benchtop jointer, and Planer honestly, but the units I got came to me with bargain basement prices, and high recommendations. I must say though, the closeout Deltas through Lowes, I could have gotten both the planer and jointer for just a few bucks more that what my planer cost alone… So nice score on that one!

Oh, and it's not always about walls…

I have started mounting storage on my ceiling as well.. And am using door space, not as well as I could, but it IS being used….


----------



## davidroberts

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


here's the "You Suck" award. nice haul. i've noticed some pretty good sales at Lowes lately. I'll start to look closer for the red tags. like my granny use to say - never buy retail. I live by that motto and have a shop full of tools, gizmos and dodads to prove it. now i'm waiting on a sale for jet parallel clamps.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Great score, but not what I went in for...*
> 
> So my trip to Lowes today was originally intended to pick up a cedar 4×4, and potting soil for LOMLs flower pots, but instead I ended up with a lumber rack and about eight fence pickets… I know now would be time for me to explain…
> 
> You see I want to build LOML a planter box from cedar, and I was planning on fence pickets, but they are usually over $3.00 per and not particularly clear etc… for Cedar pickets, so I was going to pick up a Cedar 4×4, resaw and plane it to dimension to work with it. Well the pickets were on sale. $1.69 each… So I picked up eight pickets, digging through the stack finding the straightest and clearest pickets I could find, or at least the pickets with tight knots instead of loose ones. That was challenging in itself….
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I had just pointed out the sale price that Woodcraft had on the Pinnacle lumber racks. $59.99, which is a pretty good deal…
> 
> So on the way through the store, out of the corner of my eye I notice yellow tags on the Closetmaid twin slot shelf standards and brackets. The heavy duty ones… So I casually wandered over and did some math in my head.
> 
> I wanted the 5' standards, but I wanted 4, and they only had 3. But at the sale price, I decided the 7' models were just fine by me… Regular price, $13.99 each. Clearance price, $4.20 each. Not too bad…
> 
> Now the shelf brackets, they only had the 20" models, but they were what I was wanting to use anyway… Regular price of $8.95 marked for clearance at $2.69….
> 
> Price $55.96 full price for the standards, $16.90 at the reduced price.
> Price $89.50 full price for the brackets, $26.90 at the reduced price.
> Total. $145.46 full price for both, $43.80 at the reduced price…
> 
> But WHAT is that red label on the table? 50% off lowest marked price? Oooohhhh this is too sweet…
> Out the door with $145.46 worth of shelf standards and brackets, for $21.90
> I should have gone back for more brackets at that price!
> 
> Okay, so not much in the way of offering storage room for sheet goods, but this WILL give me plenty of space for storing solid wood stock for years to come, and at a dirt cheap price…
> 
> Now if only I could get to the wall to install this stuff!


That's exactly how I filled my shop, at not full retail… I might just win the cheap bas#[email protected] award at work if my coworkers find out how low I have been able to go on some things…

Or as my BIL says, why give the money away if you don't have to?


----------



## dbhost

*Working on kitchen cabinet re-organization projects...*

So as I am a tool junkie, LOML is a Pampered Chef junkie, and over the years, she has accumulated pretty much the entire PC catalog, and in many cases, several of the more important items such as pitchers, bakers, gravy boats and such…

Now the problem is, we have a pretty pathetic cabinet layout for the size house we have. So we quickly overran the available storage capacity of the cabinets…

Now our upper cabinets do not butt up against the ceiling, but rather match the height of the wall behind, that floats, and the cathedral ceilings take off above that. So there is a LOT of wasted space up there…

Well me and my big mouth said… "Hey, let's use THAT space!"...

I should have kept my mouth shut…

So now I am trying to organize the overflow of Pampered Chef items on top of my cabinets, which is great, except that the face frames end 1.25"ABOVE the tops of the carcasses. So to BORG I go for a mess of SYP 2×4s…

I am planning on planing 2×4s to thickness to bring the whole thing flush, cutting them to length, and letting them float. Which will handle all but the corner where the two sets of cabs meet. Big wasted space with a hole…

Back to the 2×4s, rip some cleats, and a piece of ply, mount it up so that the ply is flush, and the cleats are held in with some brads (Norm's fault I swear!). With a flush, even surface, all should be nice and easy to get up and down, and will display nicely too…

I just have to convince LOML that SHE wants me to spend shop time this weekend instead of visiting with her sister… Considering this is a project SHE asked me to do, she might just let me get away with it…

Guess the planer and saws get some workout this weekend!


----------



## Dyidawg

dbhost said:


> *Working on kitchen cabinet re-organization projects...*
> 
> So as I am a tool junkie, LOML is a Pampered Chef junkie, and over the years, she has accumulated pretty much the entire PC catalog, and in many cases, several of the more important items such as pitchers, bakers, gravy boats and such…
> 
> Now the problem is, we have a pretty pathetic cabinet layout for the size house we have. So we quickly overran the available storage capacity of the cabinets…
> 
> Now our upper cabinets do not butt up against the ceiling, but rather match the height of the wall behind, that floats, and the cathedral ceilings take off above that. So there is a LOT of wasted space up there…
> 
> Well me and my big mouth said… "Hey, let's use THAT space!"...
> 
> I should have kept my mouth shut…
> 
> So now I am trying to organize the overflow of Pampered Chef items on top of my cabinets, which is great, except that the face frames end 1.25"ABOVE the tops of the carcasses. So to BORG I go for a mess of SYP 2×4s…
> 
> I am planning on planing 2×4s to thickness to bring the whole thing flush, cutting them to length, and letting them float. Which will handle all but the corner where the two sets of cabs meet. Big wasted space with a hole…
> 
> Back to the 2×4s, rip some cleats, and a piece of ply, mount it up so that the ply is flush, and the cleats are held in with some brads (Norm's fault I swear!). With a flush, even surface, all should be nice and easy to get up and down, and will display nicely too…
> 
> I just have to convince LOML that SHE wants me to spend shop time this weekend instead of visiting with her sister… Considering this is a project SHE asked me to do, she might just let me get away with it…
> 
> Guess the planer and saws get some workout this weekend!


So, I'm not the only one….lol. How about some pre and post pics?
Aldo


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working on kitchen cabinet re-organization projects...*
> 
> So as I am a tool junkie, LOML is a Pampered Chef junkie, and over the years, she has accumulated pretty much the entire PC catalog, and in many cases, several of the more important items such as pitchers, bakers, gravy boats and such…
> 
> Now the problem is, we have a pretty pathetic cabinet layout for the size house we have. So we quickly overran the available storage capacity of the cabinets…
> 
> Now our upper cabinets do not butt up against the ceiling, but rather match the height of the wall behind, that floats, and the cathedral ceilings take off above that. So there is a LOT of wasted space up there…
> 
> Well me and my big mouth said… "Hey, let's use THAT space!"...
> 
> I should have kept my mouth shut…
> 
> So now I am trying to organize the overflow of Pampered Chef items on top of my cabinets, which is great, except that the face frames end 1.25"ABOVE the tops of the carcasses. So to BORG I go for a mess of SYP 2×4s…
> 
> I am planning on planing 2×4s to thickness to bring the whole thing flush, cutting them to length, and letting them float. Which will handle all but the corner where the two sets of cabs meet. Big wasted space with a hole…
> 
> Back to the 2×4s, rip some cleats, and a piece of ply, mount it up so that the ply is flush, and the cleats are held in with some brads (Norm's fault I swear!). With a flush, even surface, all should be nice and easy to get up and down, and will display nicely too…
> 
> I just have to convince LOML that SHE wants me to spend shop time this weekend instead of visiting with her sister… Considering this is a project SHE asked me to do, she might just let me get away with it…
> 
> Guess the planer and saws get some workout this weekend!


As soon as I get some progress done, you betcha!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working on kitchen cabinet re-organization projects...*
> 
> So as I am a tool junkie, LOML is a Pampered Chef junkie, and over the years, she has accumulated pretty much the entire PC catalog, and in many cases, several of the more important items such as pitchers, bakers, gravy boats and such…
> 
> Now the problem is, we have a pretty pathetic cabinet layout for the size house we have. So we quickly overran the available storage capacity of the cabinets…
> 
> Now our upper cabinets do not butt up against the ceiling, but rather match the height of the wall behind, that floats, and the cathedral ceilings take off above that. So there is a LOT of wasted space up there…
> 
> Well me and my big mouth said… "Hey, let's use THAT space!"...
> 
> I should have kept my mouth shut…
> 
> So now I am trying to organize the overflow of Pampered Chef items on top of my cabinets, which is great, except that the face frames end 1.25"ABOVE the tops of the carcasses. So to BORG I go for a mess of SYP 2×4s…
> 
> I am planning on planing 2×4s to thickness to bring the whole thing flush, cutting them to length, and letting them float. Which will handle all but the corner where the two sets of cabs meet. Big wasted space with a hole…
> 
> Back to the 2×4s, rip some cleats, and a piece of ply, mount it up so that the ply is flush, and the cleats are held in with some brads (Norm's fault I swear!). With a flush, even surface, all should be nice and easy to get up and down, and will display nicely too…
> 
> I just have to convince LOML that SHE wants me to spend shop time this weekend instead of visiting with her sister… Considering this is a project SHE asked me to do, she might just let me get away with it…
> 
> Guess the planer and saws get some workout this weekend!


This is reminiscent of my early years in this house, purchased in 1985, with the floating kitchen ceiling. There was an open wall on one side of the kitchen, *so I personally studded it in, hung, taped, and painted and plastered the drywall on both sides…......just so we could gain more wall space for cupboards and counters.*

In those days I did everything I could myself. Even ran the monster 220 service for a new double oven. That wire has been used in the two subsequent remodels, so is in use today as I ran it. The kitchen was remodelled two more times, the second and third time including a great walk in pantry, which has solved our storage problems. I didn't do those remodels. The first remodel I did before we moved in from our then current house. Now the floating ceiling is gone, all the walls between the dining room and kitchen are gone, and it doesn't resemble the old house at all. Most of the cabinets taken out in that first remodel I did are the cabinets in my shop. The second remodel I took the cabinets that were removed, and put them in a triangular storage area just behind my shop. That's where the suitcases, winter tires, Xmas tree, and a gazillion other seasonal and occasional items are stored. *Need storage, storage, and more storage…...............especially as the years go by.*

By the way, be sure to comment on Mikes latest post, http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/14458#comment-621354

I am sure your perspective would be unique and very useful for newcomers to the hobby, on a budget.


----------



## dbhost

*More quality time with the peg board...*

Yeah before anyone asks, my camera is still dead, will be until this weekend… (Closest place that I know of that carries the Lithiums is up in Houston)... So be patient with me okay?

Anyway, I get home from work last night with a little something tagging along for the ride. Not much, and not expensive either. Just a little HF 23 ga pin nailer. But I am working on a project that could really benefit from using pins, so in the cart it went.

Anyway, so I have been thoroughly annoyed at the peg hooks that are available at Home Depot. They only seem to carry the little ones that are 1" long or less, OR the 6" long ones.

Now I use peg hooks to hold things like my planes, nailers, etc… that I need a 4" hook for, but the BORG simply is of no use here. What to do? Oh yeah… Go to Ace Hardware!

Kilgore's Clear Lake Lumber Company, an Ace Hardware affiliate on main street is a fixture in League City. The store is pretty run down, and has been for a LONG time, but pretty stores has never been of any interest to these folks. What they do well is carry a wide selection of specialty hardware, and lumber items. Now a little disclosure is in order. I do not currently have any financial interest in Kilgores, but that has not always been the case. That is where I worked when I was putting my tail through college…

So I rushed back to Kilgore's on my way home, stopped in to say Hi to Stanley, and ran back to where the peg hooks and screen door hardware are, same aisles I remember stocking them on, just moved around a little bit in the well over a decade since I was stocking merchandise… Some multi packs of 4" peg hooks hit my basket, along with a screen door catch / knob assembly.

So I get home and get to work on the back door. Done quickly, then I turn my attention to the peg board. Now of course I want to keep my nailers together in one area, but there is painting stuff there too… I need to do something about the painting stuff, but that is a different story all together.

Anyway, long story shot, the 6" pegs have been pulled out, the 4" pegs took their place. I compressed the calipers into a smaller footprint to make room for the roller covers (those are on 6" hooks), and miter clamp for the BT got moved in a less obtrusive spot. This made room for hanging the pinner.

I am considering building a couple of clam shell cabinets to house my Stack On parts bins. Now those bins house mostly fasteners, a few other misc items, but mostly fasteners, and my thought process is to keep fastening items together… I was thinking of hanging the nailers to the inside of the clam shell doors, but that could be a problem with the framing nailer. Still need to tweak that design some…

I have also recently sold off my old Shop Vac Sawdust Collection System components to a fellow member of another forum, but the box they were in is still sitting in my shop with the OE dust bag from my DC, and a bunch of 2.5" hose and fittings… I need to get this stuff into a MUCH smaller box, and back up to the attic, soon…

I need to whip out the planer in the next day or two, perhaps build a planing sled to handle planing thinner stock. This should be fun…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More quality time with the peg board...*
> 
> Yeah before anyone asks, my camera is still dead, will be until this weekend… (Closest place that I know of that carries the Lithiums is up in Houston)... So be patient with me okay?
> 
> Anyway, I get home from work last night with a little something tagging along for the ride. Not much, and not expensive either. Just a little HF 23 ga pin nailer. But I am working on a project that could really benefit from using pins, so in the cart it went.
> 
> Anyway, so I have been thoroughly annoyed at the peg hooks that are available at Home Depot. They only seem to carry the little ones that are 1" long or less, OR the 6" long ones.
> 
> Now I use peg hooks to hold things like my planes, nailers, etc… that I need a 4" hook for, but the BORG simply is of no use here. What to do? Oh yeah… Go to Ace Hardware!
> 
> Kilgore's Clear Lake Lumber Company, an Ace Hardware affiliate on main street is a fixture in League City. The store is pretty run down, and has been for a LONG time, but pretty stores has never been of any interest to these folks. What they do well is carry a wide selection of specialty hardware, and lumber items. Now a little disclosure is in order. I do not currently have any financial interest in Kilgores, but that has not always been the case. That is where I worked when I was putting my tail through college…
> 
> So I rushed back to Kilgore's on my way home, stopped in to say Hi to Stanley, and ran back to where the peg hooks and screen door hardware are, same aisles I remember stocking them on, just moved around a little bit in the well over a decade since I was stocking merchandise… Some multi packs of 4" peg hooks hit my basket, along with a screen door catch / knob assembly.
> 
> So I get home and get to work on the back door. Done quickly, then I turn my attention to the peg board. Now of course I want to keep my nailers together in one area, but there is painting stuff there too… I need to do something about the painting stuff, but that is a different story all together.
> 
> Anyway, long story shot, the 6" pegs have been pulled out, the 4" pegs took their place. I compressed the calipers into a smaller footprint to make room for the roller covers (those are on 6" hooks), and miter clamp for the BT got moved in a less obtrusive spot. This made room for hanging the pinner.
> 
> I am considering building a couple of clam shell cabinets to house my Stack On parts bins. Now those bins house mostly fasteners, a few other misc items, but mostly fasteners, and my thought process is to keep fastening items together… I was thinking of hanging the nailers to the inside of the clam shell doors, but that could be a problem with the framing nailer. Still need to tweak that design some…
> 
> I have also recently sold off my old Shop Vac Sawdust Collection System components to a fellow member of another forum, but the box they were in is still sitting in my shop with the OE dust bag from my DC, and a bunch of 2.5" hose and fittings… I need to get this stuff into a MUCH smaller box, and back up to the attic, soon…
> 
> I need to whip out the planer in the next day or two, perhaps build a planing sled to handle planing thinner stock. This should be fun…


*David*
I have a bunch of tools just sitting on the corner of my bench, because I do not have the wall storage setup to take them. Like a complete set of Irwin spade bits including intermediate sizes, bunch of smaller sockets, some T-handles, a block plane, carving tools, etc.

I want to tackle the peg board system in an organized fashion, probably use a support system like Dave Owen's that keeps all holes useful, and make a lot of my own specialized tool holders that use L hooks and such to go in the peg board. Also have to go from 1/8 inch to 1/4 inch, and have the peg board mounted to underlying cabinets so it is layered on the wall. So I am reluctant to keep working on the current peg system which I know is very temporary. Once I get a stop block system on the sled, miter arms, make my compter cart, then I think I will do a trial system in a small area about the size I plan for cabinets, which will hang from French cleats.

Whew. Mental grid lock at times.

Gonna have to go to an Ace Hardware in here just to see what is different. Do a quick round of comparison on peg board stuff at Lowes, HD, Ace, and Alaska Industrial Hardware (good local source). Might do it today. Oh well, this storage stuff kinda dominates my shop plans. Once I get my list of essentials done, the I am going to start explorations and trials to see what my final design will be.

Off to work. Thanks for the continuing posts, your process description always brings up new ideas for my shop.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More quality time with the peg board...*
> 
> Yeah before anyone asks, my camera is still dead, will be until this weekend… (Closest place that I know of that carries the Lithiums is up in Houston)... So be patient with me okay?
> 
> Anyway, I get home from work last night with a little something tagging along for the ride. Not much, and not expensive either. Just a little HF 23 ga pin nailer. But I am working on a project that could really benefit from using pins, so in the cart it went.
> 
> Anyway, so I have been thoroughly annoyed at the peg hooks that are available at Home Depot. They only seem to carry the little ones that are 1" long or less, OR the 6" long ones.
> 
> Now I use peg hooks to hold things like my planes, nailers, etc… that I need a 4" hook for, but the BORG simply is of no use here. What to do? Oh yeah… Go to Ace Hardware!
> 
> Kilgore's Clear Lake Lumber Company, an Ace Hardware affiliate on main street is a fixture in League City. The store is pretty run down, and has been for a LONG time, but pretty stores has never been of any interest to these folks. What they do well is carry a wide selection of specialty hardware, and lumber items. Now a little disclosure is in order. I do not currently have any financial interest in Kilgores, but that has not always been the case. That is where I worked when I was putting my tail through college…
> 
> So I rushed back to Kilgore's on my way home, stopped in to say Hi to Stanley, and ran back to where the peg hooks and screen door hardware are, same aisles I remember stocking them on, just moved around a little bit in the well over a decade since I was stocking merchandise… Some multi packs of 4" peg hooks hit my basket, along with a screen door catch / knob assembly.
> 
> So I get home and get to work on the back door. Done quickly, then I turn my attention to the peg board. Now of course I want to keep my nailers together in one area, but there is painting stuff there too… I need to do something about the painting stuff, but that is a different story all together.
> 
> Anyway, long story shot, the 6" pegs have been pulled out, the 4" pegs took their place. I compressed the calipers into a smaller footprint to make room for the roller covers (those are on 6" hooks), and miter clamp for the BT got moved in a less obtrusive spot. This made room for hanging the pinner.
> 
> I am considering building a couple of clam shell cabinets to house my Stack On parts bins. Now those bins house mostly fasteners, a few other misc items, but mostly fasteners, and my thought process is to keep fastening items together… I was thinking of hanging the nailers to the inside of the clam shell doors, but that could be a problem with the framing nailer. Still need to tweak that design some…
> 
> I have also recently sold off my old Shop Vac Sawdust Collection System components to a fellow member of another forum, but the box they were in is still sitting in my shop with the OE dust bag from my DC, and a bunch of 2.5" hose and fittings… I need to get this stuff into a MUCH smaller box, and back up to the attic, soon…
> 
> I need to whip out the planer in the next day or two, perhaps build a planing sled to handle planing thinner stock. This should be fun…


Think of it sort of like Stream of Consciousness essays from college. Sometimes my blogs are nothing more than me spilling what's rattling around in my head. This is NOT always a good thing, there are occasionally some odd ideas up there that don't always pan out…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More quality time with the peg board...*
> 
> Yeah before anyone asks, my camera is still dead, will be until this weekend… (Closest place that I know of that carries the Lithiums is up in Houston)... So be patient with me okay?
> 
> Anyway, I get home from work last night with a little something tagging along for the ride. Not much, and not expensive either. Just a little HF 23 ga pin nailer. But I am working on a project that could really benefit from using pins, so in the cart it went.
> 
> Anyway, so I have been thoroughly annoyed at the peg hooks that are available at Home Depot. They only seem to carry the little ones that are 1" long or less, OR the 6" long ones.
> 
> Now I use peg hooks to hold things like my planes, nailers, etc… that I need a 4" hook for, but the BORG simply is of no use here. What to do? Oh yeah… Go to Ace Hardware!
> 
> Kilgore's Clear Lake Lumber Company, an Ace Hardware affiliate on main street is a fixture in League City. The store is pretty run down, and has been for a LONG time, but pretty stores has never been of any interest to these folks. What they do well is carry a wide selection of specialty hardware, and lumber items. Now a little disclosure is in order. I do not currently have any financial interest in Kilgores, but that has not always been the case. That is where I worked when I was putting my tail through college…
> 
> So I rushed back to Kilgore's on my way home, stopped in to say Hi to Stanley, and ran back to where the peg hooks and screen door hardware are, same aisles I remember stocking them on, just moved around a little bit in the well over a decade since I was stocking merchandise… Some multi packs of 4" peg hooks hit my basket, along with a screen door catch / knob assembly.
> 
> So I get home and get to work on the back door. Done quickly, then I turn my attention to the peg board. Now of course I want to keep my nailers together in one area, but there is painting stuff there too… I need to do something about the painting stuff, but that is a different story all together.
> 
> Anyway, long story shot, the 6" pegs have been pulled out, the 4" pegs took their place. I compressed the calipers into a smaller footprint to make room for the roller covers (those are on 6" hooks), and miter clamp for the BT got moved in a less obtrusive spot. This made room for hanging the pinner.
> 
> I am considering building a couple of clam shell cabinets to house my Stack On parts bins. Now those bins house mostly fasteners, a few other misc items, but mostly fasteners, and my thought process is to keep fastening items together… I was thinking of hanging the nailers to the inside of the clam shell doors, but that could be a problem with the framing nailer. Still need to tweak that design some…
> 
> I have also recently sold off my old Shop Vac Sawdust Collection System components to a fellow member of another forum, but the box they were in is still sitting in my shop with the OE dust bag from my DC, and a bunch of 2.5" hose and fittings… I need to get this stuff into a MUCH smaller box, and back up to the attic, soon…
> 
> I need to whip out the planer in the next day or two, perhaps build a planing sled to handle planing thinner stock. This should be fun…


*David*
I must be the King of odd ideas that don't always pan out. Soon I am going to do a review of my nonproject projects…......you know, workshop stuff, and point out the things that didn't go so well. Actually I only have a few, and I for most I think I stated that the result was not known, so that viewer should wait to copy me.

Did you catch this entry http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/14513 , the final on my router table? I am really pleased with the stuff tube for the router cord made from a display tube that my Rockler T-track came in. It came in a cardboard shipping tube which was pretty tough, almost used that instead. Actually I looked around for some PVC in the shop and there was nothing big enough, unusual, and found this transparent plastic tube that was reasonably strong. If it doesn't last, PVC will replace it. As it is, really functional, and made it literally for pennies.

And the LED light is cool to the touch, so I won't get burnt on it (like I did on my permanent work lights underneath my monster computer desk, I have a permanent scar on my arm). That LED bulb did not cost pennies, although the rest of the lamp came out of the junk box…...(-:

So don't worry, I understand what you are doing, but just your process brings things to mind. And you and I both think it is fun to save a buck while getting a functional product. Actually I am trying to do a little more photos of the process while I build. I guess I had to get more confident, and remember to drag the camera down to the shop with me.

Today, Wednesday, the afternoon is free time, but I got blitzed in the last two days, especially yesterday. So I am recovering sitting in front of the computer that might as well be my third arm.

Have a good week…..........

Alaska Jim


----------



## dbhost

*What's on the bench...*

I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…

#1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.

#2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…

#3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.

#4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…

#5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)

And of course, house painting and fencing…

I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


UPDATE.

More progress on the planter box. Planing of the fence pickets are done, the miters are cut, and the frames top and bottom are in glue & pins.

This was my first usage of the HF 23 ga pin nailer. I am not thrilled about the lack of a safety device, but I am fully aware of what the risks are with this device, and just like a REAL gun, whatever loaded or not, I make SURE I only point it at what I want the projectile to go into… I must say though, I had a HUGE surprise waiting for me when I plugged the air hose in (no ppphhhfffftttt sound, huh?) pulled the trigger (no report, not good…) I knew the compressor was fully cycled, followed the hose back to the compressor, and found that I hooked the wrong hose to the compressor… Switch hoses and all is well…

Tomorrow night, I get to finish cutting stock to length, glue & pin the rest of the planter together, drill the holes in the base, apply the finish, fill with soil and plants and call it good…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


Sounds like my nails and glue construction that I use for shop stuff all the time. It's amazing how fast you can put something together with that kind of construction, and it holds well. Underrated construction method

I think air is in my future, but I will wait until I am to the point that I remove all the cabinets and the old built in work bench that has the small power tools on it. Then I will run copper air pipe and the electrical circuits just below the French cleat that will go on the walls.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


Well, the pins are small enough that unless you are looking for it, you won't see it.

Now you know this is Norm's fault right? I'd never even heard of a pin nailer before Norm Abram talked about them on NYW…

The miters are nice and square, but I don't fully trust glue in miters, and I wasn't about to spline a planter box either… So miters with glue and pins just sort of made sense… Better that than glue and screws right?

FWIW, the planed bottom pieces are getting planed down to 3/8", so I can have 3/8" material above to pin and glue to…

Having done it this way, I would change the design and cut the rabbet 34/" wide x 1" deep instead of 3/4" x 3/4"... Design flaw, ooops…

Now I am not entirely certain HOW the pinner is going to fit in here with enough room to finish running the pins in, but that's something I will just have to figure out. I figure I will pin the pieces in the corners first, then work my way toward the middle…

I will need to change out pin sizes when I start on it again this weekend. I have 1" pins in the gun right now, I need to swap out to 3/4" for pinning the bottom parts…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


Actually, that sounds like a lot of fun just figuring out the angles and construction methods. And since it isn't fine furniture, you don' t have to sweat the details. I have made so much stuff with nails and glue and butt joints that seems to last forever, I wonder why we get so worked up about joints. But then again, I have used a lot of dados and an occasional rabbet over the years as well, when something was going to be subject to stresses.

In my hands a pin nailer will probably lead to a zillion small shop projects for me and small utility stuff for Sherie's hobbies. I really should get one. I have a small compressor that I bought to blow up the tires on my motor home, that needed 60 pounds or some such thing, and the requirements just destroyed a small inflator I had. I probably ought to just buy the pin nailer and try it out, nothing to lose.

*It's a two gallon Coleman, very compact, cycles between 70 and 100 psi. Is that adequate for a pin nailer?*

It's just what I have. I though I would buy a much bigger quieter thing when I piped air around. The Coleman was bought just to inflate tires.

*Now see what you have gone and done, I'll be off doing things that will distract me from my main agenda again…...(-:*


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


The pin nailer I use is the Central Pneumatic 97526 from Harbor Freight. After the 20% coupon, it was under $20.00. The girl offered the extended warranty, I had to stifle a laugh… (One year extension to a 1 year warranty, for $20.00, no thanks, I'll just buy a new one if this goes out after the warranty expires…).

My compressor is the Central Pneumatic 95386 2HP 8 gallon model.

Rated capacity on the compressor is 5 CFM at 90 PSI…
Rated air usage on the pin nailer is 5.5 CFM at 90 PSI… That rating is total Barbara Streisand.

The pin nailer just churns along without the compressor cycling unduly.

Funds being what they are, that little Central Pnuematic will stay put for a while. BUT… Given the budget, and some creativity with my DC setup, I really like the 60 gallon Husky at Home Depot… More than enough air for everything I want to do, but it's 240V which I don't have…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *What's on the bench...*
> 
> I need to get busy, I have several simultaneous projects started, and needing to be completed. So far those projects have been getting, well… Less than enough attention. The projects currently waiting to be completed are…
> 
> #1. Advent Candle holder. No real rush for obvious reasons, but really needs to get done and out so I can clear a project off my bench.
> 
> #2. Redo of my drill press table. As those that actually regularly read my blog remember, I really hosed up my first attempt by not having my edge guide down tight enough and the routed dado walked in too far…
> 
> #3. Grave Marker cross for BIL's Turkish Van cat. The first one built was too big.
> 
> #4. Cedar fence picket planter. Need to plane the pickets down from 5/8" (ish) to 1/2", and then do the crosscutting…
> 
> #5. TV platform for entertainment center / armoire. It came with a 1/4" plywood platform. (WHAT were they thinking?!)
> 
> And of course, house painting and fencing…
> 
> I need to get more stump rot. I am thinking about applying the stump rot, and then covering the stumps with plastic to keep the stump rot from getting washed out with this *#$% incessant rain we have been suffering through this winter…


Thanks for the info David. When I am wandering through HD, I will look at the Husky myself. Don't think I want it yet, but it doesn't hurt to windowshop.

I am pretty exhausted this weekend, had few heavy days at work. So I think I will piddle around in the shop. Put an another story on my measurement tote, maybe replace one of my old Q&D totes, and build another for some allen wrench T-handles. And I might not even get that much done.

Later….......


----------



## dbhost

*Working with the master electrician...*

I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…

So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…

But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…

Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…

3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.

Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


Gotta have the juice, David. Plug it in, man.

You know me, gotta have sockets and circuits everywhere. Glad to hear there is some real power coming in there. It sounded a little weak before. Doing a little Sketchup design, or trying to, for some Tote stuff. I will probably get tired of it and just wing it though…........I have done too much cerebrating this week on the job.


----------



## HokieMojo

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


just wondering what kind of service you have running into your main? do you have 250 amp service? How did you calculate that 70 is the max? I'm not questioning your figures, I'm just curious how you were able to figure this. thanks!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


Something I didn't mention.

According to the Master Electrician, and the power company, I have 250a service coming to the meter, and presently a 150A main box.

The main box got damaged during Ike (watertight is no longer watertight), and is being replaced with a 200.

The ME is the one that came up with the 70 amp number. Just going with his figures…

This configuration keeps everything safe, makes the insurance company and the city permit people happy, and still leaves me a bit of headroom.

There is LOTS of electric power in my neighborhood, even though I live where the petrochemical industry is king, my neighborhood is all electric… (And I curse that every winter when my heater runs…)

Anyway the plan is to swap the main box over to the 200A box, leaving the slots for the sub panel feed breaker empty (for now). fence goes in, which should happen soonish, the Stump Out is about 50% working, I still can't get it to light though… Anyway get the fence in so that I can clear the side of the shop the sub panel and circuits are going in… Then clear the rest of the msic stuff out of that side of the shop. Basically shove the entire shop along the south wall, tear out the sheet rock on the north wall, run the sub panel, and outlets, insulate, pass inspection, re-rock it, pass final inspection, paint, install lumber racks, tool stacker, DC and duct work, and move tools to north wall, strip north wall of shelving, clamp racks, tool racks etc… and strip out the bad sheetrock. Insulate, re-rock, paint, re-mount clamp racks, shelves, bins, etc…


----------



## HokieMojo

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


makes sense. thanks for the info.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


*David*
You are running a neater electrical ship than I am, although mine is code. When I tear down the old cabinets and that old built in bench, I am going to also either do the same thing you are doing, or run in conduit. Havent' decided yet. I kinda favor new sheet rock in much of the shop, since it is beat up, and bring the shop and garage into line with the quality of the rest of the house. I would probably have someone else come and do the sheetrock although I might do the electrical. Not sure.

Want better placement of outlets and more of them. Since there are only a couple of things running at once that are real draws, like the DC and one of the saws, the total amperage pull isn't that bad. And I have the saws and the DC on their own 240 circuits. So the 120 circuits don't really have a too much load. The lights are probably the biggest load other than the 240 stuff. I am blessed with two subpanels in the garage area, which gives me a lot of options…......one was already here in 1985, the other was put in in 1991 for another addition. The one that was put there in 1991 fires two dedicated circuits to my computer desk as of a few years ago, since as the wire flies, it is quite close to my study.

Building a tote for some T-allen wrenches, and replacing my old Q&D that sits next to my soldering station, magnifying light, etc. I realized I had two rulers on my measurement tote that I really wasn't using anymore, and the 18" Incra precision rules, all three, would fit neatly in the freed up slots. The old rulers will go on the RAS dedicated tote. Those precision rules from Incra are the cat's meow.

I am building the totes out of 1/2 inch MDF with routed dados for the joints, glued. They are so tight I won't need any other fasteners. Finish them up tomorrow morning. I am now resting at the computer, creating verbal mayhem as usual.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


My sheet rock is coming down due to prior damage (flood) before I owned the house. It appears that there was a roof leak that was fixed, but the rock in the garage never was… This gives me a good reason to remove the sheet rock and put in the insulation and electrical…

I am planning on the electrical runs thus…

240V feeder goes to nothing initially. Most likely candidate will be a 18K BTU LG Air Conditioner with heat… I may eventually upgrade to a bigger table saw / or dust collector, but will upgrade circuits from 110V hook the other side of the bus up….

The remaining circuits are going to be for 20 Amp for the DC, 20 amp for the main tool running, and 20 amp for the off possibility of needing the shop vac at the same time… Or maybe a shop radio or whatever…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working with the master electrician...*
> 
> I am so completely grateful that I have friends that are master electricians, I know this is a luxury. So it has taken some time bantering back and forth, mostly due to me not fully understanding the process, and probably him milking this project for all the beer he can get…
> 
> So a 70 amp load center / breaker panel from Square D has been ordered, as has the breakers, grounding bus, cable etc…
> 
> But the most important part. The plans for the permit have been finalized, and we *should* be filing for permits here in a week or so…
> 
> Since 70 is the most I could tap off the house main safely, 70 is what I am going with…
> 
> 3 20 amp 110V circuits, and 1 20 amp 220 is what is planned.
> 
> Getting closer and closer. Knowing my luck, I'll have it all done, get a shed put up and LOML will want to turn the garage into her craft room…


My sheet rock has just suffered general abuse over the years, mostly form me…......the product of living in the same house for 25 years. So it may be easier to remove it than patch and repaint it. Then I could run wire very easily before it goes back up. I suspect it might solve a number of self created issues for me. But, we'll see.

Sounds like you have plenty or room to add more circuits. I have a lot of circuits, but not much is running at one time, unless you count battery chargers and such. Getting stuff on 240 seems to have eliminated any overload issues, although I have never had a breaker go off.


----------



## dbhost

*Projects at a standstill. New shop items on order, by order of SWMBO...*

So Friday night, after dinner and helping with cleanup, I am doing some work in the shop. I've got the planer put up, and was doing some "put that away or I will never find it again" cleaning when SWMBO strolled out into the shop, and announced that I MUST clean this mess up.

It would appear that to her, the ability to find the floor is important… Now I stood back and analyzed the situation… I could have argued with her, but those of you that are married know how that will come out, and honestly, she's right…

So I casually stroll out to the PC, and go to Amazon. I know you are wondering WHY I would go to Amazon when I have been told the shop needs to be cleaned up…. Simple. Extension cords. Specifically the ones laying willy nilly across the shop floor need a place to live. So after being on my Amazon wish list for 3 years, I finally ponied up the pitifully few bucks and ordered 2 Wonder Winders.

For those of you unfamiliar with Wonder Winders, they are a little basket, with a winder handle that spools out extension cord, then winds it back up into a neat coil in its basket, so I can just unplug, give the handle a few twists, and my cords are stowed.

Well according to the email that came in earlier today, those have actually shipped… Unfortunately since it was shipped via USPS, even though I have a tracking number, the USPS website is useless for tracking. However I have never had even media mail take more than 5 days to get to me, so by next weekend, I will be installing these…

Well back to the cleanup. I had several large boxes I was working with for shipping some things out that didn't pan out, that simply went into the trash. Then more cleanup of old cat litter tubs (I had tried making a router dust collection enclosure, the idea SOUNDED good, but the litter tub is a PAIN to get on and off… Long story short, abandoned that idea…

Anyway, I can now walk through my shop without killing myself. So overall it was a good weekend…

I got the Stump Out back into the (expletive deleted) stump right in the middle of the fence line, so that I haven't been able to get the fence back up… Well to keep the Stump Out IN the stump, and from mother nature washing it out, I went ahead and covered the stump with a large trash bag (keep the rain off of it). Now the middle of the stump had already started to soften, so I am hoping I should be able to dig / kick the remainder out by the end of April. If that goes as planned, then the fence goes up, and that half of the shop gets cleared by Cinco De Mayo… Later than I was hoping for sure… It starts getting hot then, and the insulation and electrical aren't done yet…

Oh well a piece at a time. I may be blogging about my incremental steps toward shop success one minor victory at a time for a LONG time to come… Hope y'all don't mind!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Projects at a standstill. New shop items on order, by order of SWMBO...*
> 
> So Friday night, after dinner and helping with cleanup, I am doing some work in the shop. I've got the planer put up, and was doing some "put that away or I will never find it again" cleaning when SWMBO strolled out into the shop, and announced that I MUST clean this mess up.
> 
> It would appear that to her, the ability to find the floor is important… Now I stood back and analyzed the situation… I could have argued with her, but those of you that are married know how that will come out, and honestly, she's right…
> 
> So I casually stroll out to the PC, and go to Amazon. I know you are wondering WHY I would go to Amazon when I have been told the shop needs to be cleaned up…. Simple. Extension cords. Specifically the ones laying willy nilly across the shop floor need a place to live. So after being on my Amazon wish list for 3 years, I finally ponied up the pitifully few bucks and ordered 2 Wonder Winders.
> 
> For those of you unfamiliar with Wonder Winders, they are a little basket, with a winder handle that spools out extension cord, then winds it back up into a neat coil in its basket, so I can just unplug, give the handle a few twists, and my cords are stowed.
> 
> Well according to the email that came in earlier today, those have actually shipped… Unfortunately since it was shipped via USPS, even though I have a tracking number, the USPS website is useless for tracking. However I have never had even media mail take more than 5 days to get to me, so by next weekend, I will be installing these…
> 
> Well back to the cleanup. I had several large boxes I was working with for shipping some things out that didn't pan out, that simply went into the trash. Then more cleanup of old cat litter tubs (I had tried making a router dust collection enclosure, the idea SOUNDED good, but the litter tub is a PAIN to get on and off… Long story short, abandoned that idea…
> 
> Anyway, I can now walk through my shop without killing myself. So overall it was a good weekend…
> 
> I got the Stump Out back into the (expletive deleted) stump right in the middle of the fence line, so that I haven't been able to get the fence back up… Well to keep the Stump Out IN the stump, and from mother nature washing it out, I went ahead and covered the stump with a large trash bag (keep the rain off of it). Now the middle of the stump had already started to soften, so I am hoping I should be able to dig / kick the remainder out by the end of April. If that goes as planned, then the fence goes up, and that half of the shop gets cleared by Cinco De Mayo… Later than I was hoping for sure… It starts getting hot then, and the insulation and electrical aren't done yet…
> 
> Oh well a piece at a time. I may be blogging about my incremental steps toward shop success one minor victory at a time for a LONG time to come… Hope y'all don't mind!


Hope your new circuits do away with some of those extension cords!

Minor victories, I have minor advances, not much for victories, you know what I mean.

My longest extension cords in use are about 6 feet long, thanks to that permanent obtascle in my shop…......Peter Power Pillar. Actually, my power situation is serendipity, and a little practical knowledge re the juice. I really can't believe how you function with your electrical situation.

So here is to more amps, here is to the juice, may the power be with you.

Have a good week…..............by the way, you are beginning to sound a little like me, and that is a baddddd sign…......(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Projects at a standstill. New shop items on order, by order of SWMBO...*
> 
> So Friday night, after dinner and helping with cleanup, I am doing some work in the shop. I've got the planer put up, and was doing some "put that away or I will never find it again" cleaning when SWMBO strolled out into the shop, and announced that I MUST clean this mess up.
> 
> It would appear that to her, the ability to find the floor is important… Now I stood back and analyzed the situation… I could have argued with her, but those of you that are married know how that will come out, and honestly, she's right…
> 
> So I casually stroll out to the PC, and go to Amazon. I know you are wondering WHY I would go to Amazon when I have been told the shop needs to be cleaned up…. Simple. Extension cords. Specifically the ones laying willy nilly across the shop floor need a place to live. So after being on my Amazon wish list for 3 years, I finally ponied up the pitifully few bucks and ordered 2 Wonder Winders.
> 
> For those of you unfamiliar with Wonder Winders, they are a little basket, with a winder handle that spools out extension cord, then winds it back up into a neat coil in its basket, so I can just unplug, give the handle a few twists, and my cords are stowed.
> 
> Well according to the email that came in earlier today, those have actually shipped… Unfortunately since it was shipped via USPS, even though I have a tracking number, the USPS website is useless for tracking. However I have never had even media mail take more than 5 days to get to me, so by next weekend, I will be installing these…
> 
> Well back to the cleanup. I had several large boxes I was working with for shipping some things out that didn't pan out, that simply went into the trash. Then more cleanup of old cat litter tubs (I had tried making a router dust collection enclosure, the idea SOUNDED good, but the litter tub is a PAIN to get on and off… Long story short, abandoned that idea…
> 
> Anyway, I can now walk through my shop without killing myself. So overall it was a good weekend…
> 
> I got the Stump Out back into the (expletive deleted) stump right in the middle of the fence line, so that I haven't been able to get the fence back up… Well to keep the Stump Out IN the stump, and from mother nature washing it out, I went ahead and covered the stump with a large trash bag (keep the rain off of it). Now the middle of the stump had already started to soften, so I am hoping I should be able to dig / kick the remainder out by the end of April. If that goes as planned, then the fence goes up, and that half of the shop gets cleared by Cinco De Mayo… Later than I was hoping for sure… It starts getting hot then, and the insulation and electrical aren't done yet…
> 
> Oh well a piece at a time. I may be blogging about my incremental steps toward shop success one minor victory at a time for a LONG time to come… Hope y'all don't mind!


LOL…

I am actually not opposed to extension cords. They really come in useful for powering the electric leaf blower!


----------



## dbhost

*Lost suction in my dust collector. Something to look out for!*

So I was continuing with my planter box build tonight, and would up thinking, gee the air coming through the quick connect is sort of weak tonight, and I was verified when I made the first pass through the planer and the hose clogged up. Shut the system down, and started tracking down the culprit. It would appear that a single plastic Home Depot Bag got sucked up, somehow made its way past the Thien separator, and up to the cross piece in the impeller grate. Some cleaning was in order, and a quick blow through to get the lines cleared sucked stuff past the baffle and into the DC bag. So I emptied the approximately 2 gallons of debris, including packing peanuts, and lots of curly shavings from the planer. This all got emptied, the bag reseated, and the separator cleanred. I completed my runs with the rest of the lumber, made my needed cuts, and have since glued and pineed the assembly together,

I cut the cross piece out, not sure how smart that was, but in theory, if stuff like bags, and curly shavings don't get caught on the impeller itself, they SHOULD get passed through to the bag. I must say to those using a single stage DC with a separator like a Thien , if you lose suction, it may be something slinky enough to bypass the separator (plastic bags, LONG shavings etc… that has the inlet jammed up like Houston traffic… Check that first!

I have options for finishes, and am undecided, I can paint, use the Red Cedar fence & deck stain, I can rub it down with BLO, Tung Oil, or even Watco Danish Oil….

So many finishes, so little time…

If LOML would let me do what I WANT to do, I would leave it, and let it get a natural patina. I am / was aiming for rustic after all…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Lost suction in my dust collector. Something to look out for!*
> 
> So I was continuing with my planter box build tonight, and would up thinking, gee the air coming through the quick connect is sort of weak tonight, and I was verified when I made the first pass through the planer and the hose clogged up. Shut the system down, and started tracking down the culprit. It would appear that a single plastic Home Depot Bag got sucked up, somehow made its way past the Thien separator, and up to the cross piece in the impeller grate. Some cleaning was in order, and a quick blow through to get the lines cleared sucked stuff past the baffle and into the DC bag. So I emptied the approximately 2 gallons of debris, including packing peanuts, and lots of curly shavings from the planer. This all got emptied, the bag reseated, and the separator cleanred. I completed my runs with the rest of the lumber, made my needed cuts, and have since glued and pineed the assembly together,
> 
> I cut the cross piece out, not sure how smart that was, but in theory, if stuff like bags, and curly shavings don't get caught on the impeller itself, they SHOULD get passed through to the bag. I must say to those using a single stage DC with a separator like a Thien , if you lose suction, it may be something slinky enough to bypass the separator (plastic bags, LONG shavings etc… that has the inlet jammed up like Houston traffic… Check that first!
> 
> I have options for finishes, and am undecided, I can paint, use the Red Cedar fence & deck stain, I can rub it down with BLO, Tung Oil, or even Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> So many finishes, so little time…
> 
> If LOML would let me do what I WANT to do, I would leave it, and let it get a natural patina. I am / was aiming for rustic after all…


I forget what the final conscensus was but it seems to me that Thompson's Water Seal on the outside and one of the non-toxic oils on the inside might give you the best bang for the buck. Or leave the inside unfinished. Oh well, finishing is always an issue.


----------



## bayspt

dbhost said:


> *Lost suction in my dust collector. Something to look out for!*
> 
> So I was continuing with my planter box build tonight, and would up thinking, gee the air coming through the quick connect is sort of weak tonight, and I was verified when I made the first pass through the planer and the hose clogged up. Shut the system down, and started tracking down the culprit. It would appear that a single plastic Home Depot Bag got sucked up, somehow made its way past the Thien separator, and up to the cross piece in the impeller grate. Some cleaning was in order, and a quick blow through to get the lines cleared sucked stuff past the baffle and into the DC bag. So I emptied the approximately 2 gallons of debris, including packing peanuts, and lots of curly shavings from the planer. This all got emptied, the bag reseated, and the separator cleanred. I completed my runs with the rest of the lumber, made my needed cuts, and have since glued and pineed the assembly together,
> 
> I cut the cross piece out, not sure how smart that was, but in theory, if stuff like bags, and curly shavings don't get caught on the impeller itself, they SHOULD get passed through to the bag. I must say to those using a single stage DC with a separator like a Thien , if you lose suction, it may be something slinky enough to bypass the separator (plastic bags, LONG shavings etc… that has the inlet jammed up like Houston traffic… Check that first!
> 
> I have options for finishes, and am undecided, I can paint, use the Red Cedar fence & deck stain, I can rub it down with BLO, Tung Oil, or even Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> So many finishes, so little time…
> 
> If LOML would let me do what I WANT to do, I would leave it, and let it get a natural patina. I am / was aiming for rustic after all…


I have found the same results with my home made cyclone type seperator. shopping bags and really long plane shaving make it past the cyclone. Mine is hooked to a shop vac so the plane shavings aren't a problem, but those plastic shopping bags wrap around the filter and cut suction off really quick.


----------



## dfdye

dbhost said:


> *Lost suction in my dust collector. Something to look out for!*
> 
> So I was continuing with my planter box build tonight, and would up thinking, gee the air coming through the quick connect is sort of weak tonight, and I was verified when I made the first pass through the planer and the hose clogged up. Shut the system down, and started tracking down the culprit. It would appear that a single plastic Home Depot Bag got sucked up, somehow made its way past the Thien separator, and up to the cross piece in the impeller grate. Some cleaning was in order, and a quick blow through to get the lines cleared sucked stuff past the baffle and into the DC bag. So I emptied the approximately 2 gallons of debris, including packing peanuts, and lots of curly shavings from the planer. This all got emptied, the bag reseated, and the separator cleanred. I completed my runs with the rest of the lumber, made my needed cuts, and have since glued and pineed the assembly together,
> 
> I cut the cross piece out, not sure how smart that was, but in theory, if stuff like bags, and curly shavings don't get caught on the impeller itself, they SHOULD get passed through to the bag. I must say to those using a single stage DC with a separator like a Thien , if you lose suction, it may be something slinky enough to bypass the separator (plastic bags, LONG shavings etc… that has the inlet jammed up like Houston traffic… Check that first!
> 
> I have options for finishes, and am undecided, I can paint, use the Red Cedar fence & deck stain, I can rub it down with BLO, Tung Oil, or even Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> So many finishes, so little time…
> 
> If LOML would let me do what I WANT to do, I would leave it, and let it get a natural patina. I am / was aiming for rustic after all…


Almost the exact same thing happened to me the other day, though I don't have nearly as nice of a DC as you! I was sucking up long shavings from a hand plane (just cleaning the top of my bench off) and some of the fluffy shavings sucked straight through my first stage and got caught on the guard right in front of the motor. All power and suction was gone, and it took me a second to figure it out! After that, I too pulled the guard from the front of the motor, figuring anything light enough to make it through my first stage wouldn't damage the motor (especially since I only use the DC for dust collection, and not vacuuming the shop floor.)

I'm not sure if this is really wise, but considering how many long shavings I generate with my planer and hand planes, the annoyance was a real factor.


----------



## Viking

dbhost said:


> *Lost suction in my dust collector. Something to look out for!*
> 
> So I was continuing with my planter box build tonight, and would up thinking, gee the air coming through the quick connect is sort of weak tonight, and I was verified when I made the first pass through the planer and the hose clogged up. Shut the system down, and started tracking down the culprit. It would appear that a single plastic Home Depot Bag got sucked up, somehow made its way past the Thien separator, and up to the cross piece in the impeller grate. Some cleaning was in order, and a quick blow through to get the lines cleared sucked stuff past the baffle and into the DC bag. So I emptied the approximately 2 gallons of debris, including packing peanuts, and lots of curly shavings from the planer. This all got emptied, the bag reseated, and the separator cleanred. I completed my runs with the rest of the lumber, made my needed cuts, and have since glued and pineed the assembly together,
> 
> I cut the cross piece out, not sure how smart that was, but in theory, if stuff like bags, and curly shavings don't get caught on the impeller itself, they SHOULD get passed through to the bag. I must say to those using a single stage DC with a separator like a Thien , if you lose suction, it may be something slinky enough to bypass the separator (plastic bags, LONG shavings etc… that has the inlet jammed up like Houston traffic… Check that first!
> 
> I have options for finishes, and am undecided, I can paint, use the Red Cedar fence & deck stain, I can rub it down with BLO, Tung Oil, or even Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> So many finishes, so little time…
> 
> If LOML would let me do what I WANT to do, I would leave it, and let it get a natural patina. I am / was aiming for rustic after all…


dbhost;

We use Thompson's Water Sealer on most of our outdoor projects at the ranch. The sealer comes with several colors also and we have used a lot of the cedar colored sealer with great results. We bulit some pressure treated steps, for the pool, which get sun, rain, chlorinated water, etc. and have not had to reseal after three summers.

Good luck!


----------



## dbhost

*Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*

After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…

I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…

Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….

I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.

On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.

Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.

I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!

I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…

So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…

#1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.

#2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!

#3. Insulate the second rollup door.

#4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.

#5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.

#6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.

#7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…

#8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.

#9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white

#10. Install rack systems.

#11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…

#12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


Gad Zooks! That would take me a whole year. Doing the floor is something I want to do with my shop. It will be slightly easier to do than yours, because I can just boot the cars out for a few days and drag the shop stuff into the garage. I am going to have to address storage here pretty soon, I am kinda edging into it. That would be good goal for the summer, redo the storage, and paint the floor. Don't want to wait till winter because I don't want the cars outside then.

About to leave Chicago for Peoria, spend a couple of days down there, then off to who knows where.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


A piece at a time, and it will get done… I need to go buy a couple of cases of beer and call some friends for a BBQ, Beer, and Sheetrock party. (Sort of like an Amish barn raising, but beer is involved…)

I have a bunch of friends here that are wanting to help me with this project. (One guy has some boat woodwork I redid for him, another I helped rebuild his walls when termites got to him etc…) Our usual method is the guy that is hosting the party pays for beer, and BBQ or Pizza, and we just get it done…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


Good system. I haven't had to do too much heavy stuff lately. I avoid it usually. Sherie can help me with big items, she is nearly as strong as I am. Think that is the way to do it, just a good old barn raising party.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


More often than not, It's a way of getting a bunch of friends together, and getting something done. We've done it this way since before we all went to college…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


My home town was in northern Minnesota, until I went off to college. My parents told me 'Leave town to go to school, don't go to the local junior college, and then never come back. The economy here is on a non-stop slide.'

They were close to correct. My home town is slightly smaller than when I left 50 years ago. Fortunately, even if they didn't have any money, I was able to support myself totally after my junior year in college, and never had to depend on them again. So I separated from my high schools friends, essentially all of them scattering to the winds as well. All over the country. My college friends did the same.

I am a product and a casuality of the age of mobility, need to go elsewhere for education when you live in a small town, the waning of small town life, mandatory miltary service, and the needs of my profession.

I suspect if I wanted some people to help, I could make it happen, but usually it just gets hired done due to my age, and the age of most of my friends.

........I didn't really look at what was happening to me in life, until I got some perspective, many years later, and wondered why I was different, than some other people. That old saying, 'life is what happens to you while you are making plans', really makes a lot of sense to me…............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


Funny, I not only left my home town, and home state, but the entire region… My profession is as much a product of happy accident as it was intentional study and planning. Due to the strength of the Houston economy, most of my college friends are still here, for better or worse…

There are tasks that get hired out to professionals, and of course there are tasks that get hired out to strong backs and weak minds (shovel operation springs to mind). But things like insulation and sheet rocking is oddly enough, kind of fun…

I think age has something to do with it as well. We don't get together for projects quite as much as we used to, which stinks. Not that I need the help all that often, but I do like getting together with friends and getting stuff done…

One of the big differences though is mandatory military service. I am young enough that military service was not only not mandatory, but when I tried getting into the Navy in 1987, the rules were so tight that due to an eye condition which my brother shares, I was given a PMR (Permanent Medical Rejection). I mention my brother because he joined in 1980 with the same condition, but with worse vision!

I honestly think for me, having friends work on projects with me, and working on friends projects is more of a social thing than a need the help to get it done. If I really needed the help to get it done, well I'm pretty sure there are some young guys that need a few bucks and don't mind saving an older guys back to make those dollars…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


This is very strange, but when I want a friend to help me, just for the social value…...........I have them assist me in surgery. One of my best friends, one of my family practice partners, helps me on about 50% of my cases. He has for the last 34 years, except for one year, before he moved to Anchorage to join me. Another few older friends help me occasionally. I just say to my nurse, 'see if Dr.Soandso can help me, just for the fun of it.' Different type of work.

Military? When I entered the Navy, early on in medical school, just to select the service, this was the scene. (I did not accept any money from them, but it was very important to select the right service).

I remember every word….....exact quotes…........

The inductor…........'hey you with the glasses, don't know how you are going to get in'..........pause…........looks down at my info sheet….............'oh, physician. They would accept you with a seeing eye dog'.

Doctors with insulin dependent diabetes, and in wheel chairs, were inducted into the service. They used the real handicapped people stateside. Over 99% of all new physicians went into the military then.

...........a different era…...........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


I am guessing… I figure if I had tried to get into the Navy AFTER I got my degree and added training, I wouldn't have any problem. If I was a decade younger, and more than 100lb lighter (working on that with my Doc and Weight Watchers…) I bet I could get in now…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Mor progress on the insulating and HVAC front.*
> 
> After an insanely bad last 3 weeks (you guys were wondering where I was right?) I got back into the shop for a couple of hours this weekend. Not to do any woodworking projects, but to work on the sop environment some more…
> 
> I needed this shop time as a sort of Therapy. Like I said, the last 3 weeks have been truly awful. My sister in law went into the hospital due to complications of a long term fight with cancer. LOML and I were supposed to go to Oregon to visit with other relatives, but ended up in Ohio for my sister in law's funeral. I come back to Texas, and my brother in law ends up in the emergency room for pnuemonia. And then the day he gets out of the hospital, my 14 year old Labrador died… Follow that up with a lousy week at work that ended up with a long term colleague of mine no longer being employed… I am grateful it wasn't me… So yeah, I needed shop therapy…
> 
> Of course my wife wants me to talk about these things….
> 
> I guess she forgot about the differences between men and women somewhere over the years… I want to build, clean, fix, or take down something. That is how I am wired.
> 
> On Friday night, I spent probably about 2 hours cleaning the junk that came into my shop from my truck tool box off of the table saw, and made places for them, mostly on the black plastic shelving. I also got to test out my new / replacement HF 16 ga finish nailer (warranty replacement, long stupid story, just glad they gave me one that worked). and of course re-pegged a bunch of stuff on my peg board. I am now at the point where I think I am going to need a clam shell type cabinet with peg board inserts.
> 
> Friday also saw 4 sheets of 3/4" R5 foil backed foam insulation follow me home. Combine that with a liberal application of Liquid Nails for Projects, and I ended up with one of my 2 overhead doors fully insulated.
> 
> I've gotten most of my strong tie workbench cleaned off as well. Flower pots, link belts, and all sorts of other unrelated junk just needed to go!
> 
> I took the opportunity to fill LOMLs new cedar planter box with potting soil, so it is ready for plantings, and of course took the splitting maul to the stump in the back yard that is waiting to be burned out. I can bury the head of the maul halfway into the stump now. It is ready to be burned out I believe… I will be happy when all that is left of that stupid stump is a hole in the ground…
> 
> So the insulation in the attic is done, one of the overhead doors is done, and the stump is ready to get lit when I have a full, dry day to work with… My next steps, AFTER the stump is burnt out are…
> 
> #1. Finish pulling out what remains of the back fence including posts except of course the common posts with the neighbors fence sections.
> 
> #2. Install my new fencing, including a 36" gate. This will get all that pressure treated and cedar lumber out of my shop finally!
> 
> #3. Insulate the second rollup door.
> 
> #4. Borrow a friends 10×30 cargo trailer, and try to make my entire shop minus workbenches fit inside. Roll it to my BIL's storage lot.
> 
> #5. Prep and epoxy coat the floor.
> 
> #6. Yank every bit of sheet rock from the east, and west walls, and the between doors portion of the south wall.
> 
> #7. Install and test sub panel, circuits, insulation etc…
> 
> #8. Install fresh sheet rock, tape & float.
> 
> #9. Paint entire inside of shop except floor of course, white
> 
> #10. Install rack systems.
> 
> #11. Move shop back in, and give trailer back…
> 
> #12. Run and test permanent DC plumbing.


The history of people going into the military includes draft dodgers, and people committing suicide because they were 4F, as WWII ramped up. My-era war, the Vietnam war, was controversial, but I just accepted the fact that I would serve and I did. My profession made my service somewhat different from the vast majority. But it was service none the less, but only had modest danger. That's because the value to the service of my abilities was high enough, to shield me from risk.

My favorite story about my service illustrates this…......8 days after I entered the military, including all training, induction, medical exams, flying from Oakland to Taiwan, etc. Just 8 days later….. I was standing in southern Taiwan, at a facility, for which I was the Officer in Charge, and there was no one there to tell me how to do it. They got a lot of value, for a modest price. I came fully educated, understanding how to command….....I was expected to learn and adapt rapidly due to my education…......and I did…...........but I didn't know who to salute….........(-:

My military service was a good experience….....and I am proud of what I did there. In fact it is one of the most important and vivid experiences of my life. It changed me, for the better. And I contributed what I could.

All in all, a good part of my life. I would do it over again in a heart beat.

I know…........ everybody has a different story, a different deal….....................many much harder, much less pleasant…..........but none the less, important.


----------



## dbhost

*Cleaning therapy...*

I've been busy after work every day this week with projects that SWMBO has deemed I will be doing… We bought a queen memory foam mattress set for the guest bedroom, and I got to pick it up and move it in. Now this bed is a very simple bed, just a roller frame, and mattress set.

Anyway, so the bed gets put in, then we haul tail over to the linens shop to get a sheet set, and of course a bed skirt because the bare roller frame is fugly…

Now the guest bedroom more or less looks like, well my first apartment except the mattress isn't just on the floor. This obviously won't do… So off to Sketchup to bang out a plan for a headboard… Then out to the shop… Oh yeah, mess there due to other junk in the way…

Get to cleaning… Now I am not the OCD everything must be perfectly clean or I will go into convulsions type, but I at least want to see floor, bench top, etc… and know where my tools and lumber are… So I had to get busy.

For starters, I headed out to the shop with a 55 gallon contractor trash bag, and bagged up the foam scraps, plastic, and paper wrappers and binders from my various insulation projects, empty tubes of Liquid Nails, and who knows what… More organizing various scraps, and noticing… The grave marker cross for the BIL's cat needed to be redone. My first version was, well BIG… Since my brother in law didn't want a reinactment of the passion in his back yard by the bamboo… I had to start over… Well, while picking up cedar cutoffs last night, I got inspired by grain direction changes… Time to glue up some scraps, and machine them into something useful… But alas… No newspaper to keep from gluing my scraps to my benchtop… Set those aside…

Now every now and then I wonder if my wife goes into my shop to use a tool and doesn't put it back in the right place… There was a flat blade screwdriver, on the table of the band saw, which okay a bit odd for me, but I can live with that, but the air compressor was out at the front of the shop instead of tucked away neatly in its cubby hole… Now I am pretty sure LOML has no clue how to use an air compressor, nor does she care to… But either I am moving equipment around in my sleep, or my memory is starting to go bad on me…. I have no clue how that compressor got there!

Anyway, so the compressor is back in its happy little home, the hose back where it belongs, extension cords wound up, air nailers back where they belong. Scraps mostly in the cutoff bin, and I started noticing something…

My mood was improving, a LOT…

Now I am not normally a crabby person, but I must admit I have not been feeling quite like myself lately. And I know I have been snappy to people I shouldn't. After dealing with repeated deaths in the family, increasing workload, and of course continued financial pressure due to this oh so wonderful economy, not to mention increasing home and work demands, I haven't had time to just get my head on straight. And there was something therapeutic about me just wandering around out there, in the shop, undisturbed, taking a mess and making it back into something useful…

I need to figure out how to make everything balance…


----------



## Swede

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning therapy...*
> 
> I've been busy after work every day this week with projects that SWMBO has deemed I will be doing… We bought a queen memory foam mattress set for the guest bedroom, and I got to pick it up and move it in. Now this bed is a very simple bed, just a roller frame, and mattress set.
> 
> Anyway, so the bed gets put in, then we haul tail over to the linens shop to get a sheet set, and of course a bed skirt because the bare roller frame is fugly…
> 
> Now the guest bedroom more or less looks like, well my first apartment except the mattress isn't just on the floor. This obviously won't do… So off to Sketchup to bang out a plan for a headboard… Then out to the shop… Oh yeah, mess there due to other junk in the way…
> 
> Get to cleaning… Now I am not the OCD everything must be perfectly clean or I will go into convulsions type, but I at least want to see floor, bench top, etc… and know where my tools and lumber are… So I had to get busy.
> 
> For starters, I headed out to the shop with a 55 gallon contractor trash bag, and bagged up the foam scraps, plastic, and paper wrappers and binders from my various insulation projects, empty tubes of Liquid Nails, and who knows what… More organizing various scraps, and noticing… The grave marker cross for the BIL's cat needed to be redone. My first version was, well BIG… Since my brother in law didn't want a reinactment of the passion in his back yard by the bamboo… I had to start over… Well, while picking up cedar cutoffs last night, I got inspired by grain direction changes… Time to glue up some scraps, and machine them into something useful… But alas… No newspaper to keep from gluing my scraps to my benchtop… Set those aside…
> 
> Now every now and then I wonder if my wife goes into my shop to use a tool and doesn't put it back in the right place… There was a flat blade screwdriver, on the table of the band saw, which okay a bit odd for me, but I can live with that, but the air compressor was out at the front of the shop instead of tucked away neatly in its cubby hole… Now I am pretty sure LOML has no clue how to use an air compressor, nor does she care to… But either I am moving equipment around in my sleep, or my memory is starting to go bad on me…. I have no clue how that compressor got there!
> 
> Anyway, so the compressor is back in its happy little home, the hose back where it belongs, extension cords wound up, air nailers back where they belong. Scraps mostly in the cutoff bin, and I started noticing something…
> 
> My mood was improving, a LOT…
> 
> Now I am not normally a crabby person, but I must admit I have not been feeling quite like myself lately. And I know I have been snappy to people I shouldn't. After dealing with repeated deaths in the family, increasing workload, and of course continued financial pressure due to this oh so wonderful economy, not to mention increasing home and work demands, I haven't had time to just get my head on straight. And there was something therapeutic about me just wandering around out there, in the shop, undisturbed, taking a mess and making it back into something useful…
> 
> I need to figure out how to make everything balance…


Good luck with the cleaning.
I have spent all winter cleaning out my garage only to find it still looks like a mess. Well less of a mess but not what I have envisioned it should look like. I would like to put one of those pegboard tool holders on the wall if I only had one I could get to without moving something else. 
I'm with you about somebody moving my stuff in the garage if they want me to snap at them it is just the thing to ste me off.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning therapy...*
> 
> I've been busy after work every day this week with projects that SWMBO has deemed I will be doing… We bought a queen memory foam mattress set for the guest bedroom, and I got to pick it up and move it in. Now this bed is a very simple bed, just a roller frame, and mattress set.
> 
> Anyway, so the bed gets put in, then we haul tail over to the linens shop to get a sheet set, and of course a bed skirt because the bare roller frame is fugly…
> 
> Now the guest bedroom more or less looks like, well my first apartment except the mattress isn't just on the floor. This obviously won't do… So off to Sketchup to bang out a plan for a headboard… Then out to the shop… Oh yeah, mess there due to other junk in the way…
> 
> Get to cleaning… Now I am not the OCD everything must be perfectly clean or I will go into convulsions type, but I at least want to see floor, bench top, etc… and know where my tools and lumber are… So I had to get busy.
> 
> For starters, I headed out to the shop with a 55 gallon contractor trash bag, and bagged up the foam scraps, plastic, and paper wrappers and binders from my various insulation projects, empty tubes of Liquid Nails, and who knows what… More organizing various scraps, and noticing… The grave marker cross for the BIL's cat needed to be redone. My first version was, well BIG… Since my brother in law didn't want a reinactment of the passion in his back yard by the bamboo… I had to start over… Well, while picking up cedar cutoffs last night, I got inspired by grain direction changes… Time to glue up some scraps, and machine them into something useful… But alas… No newspaper to keep from gluing my scraps to my benchtop… Set those aside…
> 
> Now every now and then I wonder if my wife goes into my shop to use a tool and doesn't put it back in the right place… There was a flat blade screwdriver, on the table of the band saw, which okay a bit odd for me, but I can live with that, but the air compressor was out at the front of the shop instead of tucked away neatly in its cubby hole… Now I am pretty sure LOML has no clue how to use an air compressor, nor does she care to… But either I am moving equipment around in my sleep, or my memory is starting to go bad on me…. I have no clue how that compressor got there!
> 
> Anyway, so the compressor is back in its happy little home, the hose back where it belongs, extension cords wound up, air nailers back where they belong. Scraps mostly in the cutoff bin, and I started noticing something…
> 
> My mood was improving, a LOT…
> 
> Now I am not normally a crabby person, but I must admit I have not been feeling quite like myself lately. And I know I have been snappy to people I shouldn't. After dealing with repeated deaths in the family, increasing workload, and of course continued financial pressure due to this oh so wonderful economy, not to mention increasing home and work demands, I haven't had time to just get my head on straight. And there was something therapeutic about me just wandering around out there, in the shop, undisturbed, taking a mess and making it back into something useful…
> 
> I need to figure out how to make everything balance…


Like I said, I'm not usually a snappy person. Actually it has been said if I get any more laid back, I'll slip into a coma… But the stress level lately has been particularly high, and I just need some me time with no demands, or even requests from anyone else.

I think it's a typical male / female thing. She wants to talk everything out, I just want to go fix stuff.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning therapy...*
> 
> I've been busy after work every day this week with projects that SWMBO has deemed I will be doing… We bought a queen memory foam mattress set for the guest bedroom, and I got to pick it up and move it in. Now this bed is a very simple bed, just a roller frame, and mattress set.
> 
> Anyway, so the bed gets put in, then we haul tail over to the linens shop to get a sheet set, and of course a bed skirt because the bare roller frame is fugly…
> 
> Now the guest bedroom more or less looks like, well my first apartment except the mattress isn't just on the floor. This obviously won't do… So off to Sketchup to bang out a plan for a headboard… Then out to the shop… Oh yeah, mess there due to other junk in the way…
> 
> Get to cleaning… Now I am not the OCD everything must be perfectly clean or I will go into convulsions type, but I at least want to see floor, bench top, etc… and know where my tools and lumber are… So I had to get busy.
> 
> For starters, I headed out to the shop with a 55 gallon contractor trash bag, and bagged up the foam scraps, plastic, and paper wrappers and binders from my various insulation projects, empty tubes of Liquid Nails, and who knows what… More organizing various scraps, and noticing… The grave marker cross for the BIL's cat needed to be redone. My first version was, well BIG… Since my brother in law didn't want a reinactment of the passion in his back yard by the bamboo… I had to start over… Well, while picking up cedar cutoffs last night, I got inspired by grain direction changes… Time to glue up some scraps, and machine them into something useful… But alas… No newspaper to keep from gluing my scraps to my benchtop… Set those aside…
> 
> Now every now and then I wonder if my wife goes into my shop to use a tool and doesn't put it back in the right place… There was a flat blade screwdriver, on the table of the band saw, which okay a bit odd for me, but I can live with that, but the air compressor was out at the front of the shop instead of tucked away neatly in its cubby hole… Now I am pretty sure LOML has no clue how to use an air compressor, nor does she care to… But either I am moving equipment around in my sleep, or my memory is starting to go bad on me…. I have no clue how that compressor got there!
> 
> Anyway, so the compressor is back in its happy little home, the hose back where it belongs, extension cords wound up, air nailers back where they belong. Scraps mostly in the cutoff bin, and I started noticing something…
> 
> My mood was improving, a LOT…
> 
> Now I am not normally a crabby person, but I must admit I have not been feeling quite like myself lately. And I know I have been snappy to people I shouldn't. After dealing with repeated deaths in the family, increasing workload, and of course continued financial pressure due to this oh so wonderful economy, not to mention increasing home and work demands, I haven't had time to just get my head on straight. And there was something therapeutic about me just wandering around out there, in the shop, undisturbed, taking a mess and making it back into something useful…
> 
> I need to figure out how to make everything balance…


*David*
OCD….......a subject dear to my heart, and at times, descriptive of my personality. But not always. It took my wife to get me into a DC system. And I have been living with a shop useful for a DIYer, who is in there every few weeks, and sometimes not for months, and now converting it into something that can produce more, and better, projects. Turning minor chaos into order these days.

I am very selectively OCD, with the targets roaming. Sherie comes unglued at my slovenliness, at times. But to call me laid back, would be a stretch. I may want peace and quiet at times when I get home from work, or in recovery on the weekend, but that is the wind down…....not being laid back.

Seeing someone wind down, can lead to misconceptions. We don't normally live in someone else's shoes, and it can be very difficult to see people as they are.

I have a narrow view of you, based on the written word…......but from what I have seen, I would never describe you as laid back…..........(-:


----------



## dbhost

*A busy weekend. Not sure I got enough done...*

So the weekend was full of all sorts of activity, not all of it in the shop, but enough…

I finally got back to LOML's planter box, finished it up. Finished up my BIL's grave marker cross for his cat, (photos pending, I took them, just forgot to put them on Webshots…).

I FINALLY got up off my lazy butt and yanked the 40T Diablo off of my Table saw, and dunked it in the blade cleaner. 3 to 5 minutes my fuzzy tail! However after about 45 minutes of soaking in the solution, and giving it a GOOD scrubbing, the pine resin FINALLY came off… I was thinking that the blade was, well since it was so inexpensive, not worth sharpening, and most likely a goner… I nicked myself pretty easily reinstalling it… Guess it IS still sharp after all!

I also spent quite a bit of time this weekend tending a fire in my back yard. Actually it is about 10% in my back yard, and 90% on city property in the Bayou… You see the city has NEVER wanted to do a (expletive deleted) thing about cleaning up that Bayou, or taking care of the hurricane damaged trees back there since Hurricane Ike… Now I got the thing cut down immediately following the storm (it was broken , and had taken my fence out, came frighteningly close to my house too!) So after months, and months and months of Stump Out that just wasn't doing enough, I managed to take a bunch of the busted up lumber from the old fence, and cut it into manageable pieces, and am working on burning the remnant of the stump out… Now even after close to 2 years of drilling, using Stump out, and round up, this sucker is still WAY too solid for its own good. Now after about 8 hours of tending fire, I have the stump burned out about 50%..... BUT the part where it was intruding on MY property is burnt away finally… I *COULD* simply chop away the remaining root on my side and get the fence line even, and then just let the city deal with their junk, but I want to do the job right and finish getting this thing out of here. Since I am stuck at home for Memorial day weekend, barring any rain, I will continue this project.

Out of all the fence posts that were still standing, is one that I replaced about 2 years prior to Ike, due to rot. Now unlike the original fence posts that were simply buried directly in the soil (don't ask…). Mine was set using a post hole digger, and set in a concrete footing. No problem just dig around the concrete and dig it out (the post needs to move) right? WRONG… More roots. BIG ones… I am actually seriously considering just cutting the post off with my flush cut saw and leaving the concrete in the ground for future generations to worry about…

So with the steps needed to get the fence installation started, I am now seeing some light at the end of the tunnel. You see, for those of you that don't regularly follow my blogs, I have the fencing material staged, and ready to be installed, and taking up half the floor space in my shop…. You hopefully you understand why I am so anxious to get this fence back up… Not to mention once THAT is done, I can start on leveling a gravel pad for a skid foundation shed… Which in turn, will get my lawn and garden stuff out of my garage, which of course, will get even MORE space for my shop…

Now I do have a bit of a problem now that I have started cleaning my blades… I have an OEM Ryobi 36T blade for my saw (made by Freud Italy) which needs to be cleaned, BUT… once I get that done, and I am done with the solution, I understand I can put it back in the bottle. Is that a good idea? And is it a bad idea to keep it in the cleaning tub? FWIW, I am using one of those Rockler blade cleaning sets, you know the one that has, well what appears to be like a Giant tupperware container for soaking your blades in…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *A busy weekend. Not sure I got enough done...*
> 
> So the weekend was full of all sorts of activity, not all of it in the shop, but enough…
> 
> I finally got back to LOML's planter box, finished it up. Finished up my BIL's grave marker cross for his cat, (photos pending, I took them, just forgot to put them on Webshots…).
> 
> I FINALLY got up off my lazy butt and yanked the 40T Diablo off of my Table saw, and dunked it in the blade cleaner. 3 to 5 minutes my fuzzy tail! However after about 45 minutes of soaking in the solution, and giving it a GOOD scrubbing, the pine resin FINALLY came off… I was thinking that the blade was, well since it was so inexpensive, not worth sharpening, and most likely a goner… I nicked myself pretty easily reinstalling it… Guess it IS still sharp after all!
> 
> I also spent quite a bit of time this weekend tending a fire in my back yard. Actually it is about 10% in my back yard, and 90% on city property in the Bayou… You see the city has NEVER wanted to do a (expletive deleted) thing about cleaning up that Bayou, or taking care of the hurricane damaged trees back there since Hurricane Ike… Now I got the thing cut down immediately following the storm (it was broken , and had taken my fence out, came frighteningly close to my house too!) So after months, and months and months of Stump Out that just wasn't doing enough, I managed to take a bunch of the busted up lumber from the old fence, and cut it into manageable pieces, and am working on burning the remnant of the stump out… Now even after close to 2 years of drilling, using Stump out, and round up, this sucker is still WAY too solid for its own good. Now after about 8 hours of tending fire, I have the stump burned out about 50%..... BUT the part where it was intruding on MY property is burnt away finally… I *COULD* simply chop away the remaining root on my side and get the fence line even, and then just let the city deal with their junk, but I want to do the job right and finish getting this thing out of here. Since I am stuck at home for Memorial day weekend, barring any rain, I will continue this project.
> 
> Out of all the fence posts that were still standing, is one that I replaced about 2 years prior to Ike, due to rot. Now unlike the original fence posts that were simply buried directly in the soil (don't ask…). Mine was set using a post hole digger, and set in a concrete footing. No problem just dig around the concrete and dig it out (the post needs to move) right? WRONG… More roots. BIG ones… I am actually seriously considering just cutting the post off with my flush cut saw and leaving the concrete in the ground for future generations to worry about…
> 
> So with the steps needed to get the fence installation started, I am now seeing some light at the end of the tunnel. You see, for those of you that don't regularly follow my blogs, I have the fencing material staged, and ready to be installed, and taking up half the floor space in my shop…. You hopefully you understand why I am so anxious to get this fence back up… Not to mention once THAT is done, I can start on leveling a gravel pad for a skid foundation shed… Which in turn, will get my lawn and garden stuff out of my garage, which of course, will get even MORE space for my shop…
> 
> Now I do have a bit of a problem now that I have started cleaning my blades… I have an OEM Ryobi 36T blade for my saw (made by Freud Italy) which needs to be cleaned, BUT… once I get that done, and I am done with the solution, I understand I can put it back in the bottle. Is that a good idea? And is it a bad idea to keep it in the cleaning tub? FWIW, I am using one of those Rockler blade cleaning sets, you know the one that has, well what appears to be like a Giant tupperware container for soaking your blades in…


I think this is the equivalent of moving furniture in the house. And then when you find that the furniture doesn't fit or look right, then the wife suggests that it is obvious we have to remodel to accomodate the new furniture arragement.

Then when you get done remodeling, your wife says the old furniture doesn't look good with the new, remodel, so she goes out and buys new furniture.

Somehow, with a simple furniture move, she ends up with a remodel and new furniture.

I know what you are doing…..............(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *A busy weekend. Not sure I got enough done...*
> 
> So the weekend was full of all sorts of activity, not all of it in the shop, but enough…
> 
> I finally got back to LOML's planter box, finished it up. Finished up my BIL's grave marker cross for his cat, (photos pending, I took them, just forgot to put them on Webshots…).
> 
> I FINALLY got up off my lazy butt and yanked the 40T Diablo off of my Table saw, and dunked it in the blade cleaner. 3 to 5 minutes my fuzzy tail! However after about 45 minutes of soaking in the solution, and giving it a GOOD scrubbing, the pine resin FINALLY came off… I was thinking that the blade was, well since it was so inexpensive, not worth sharpening, and most likely a goner… I nicked myself pretty easily reinstalling it… Guess it IS still sharp after all!
> 
> I also spent quite a bit of time this weekend tending a fire in my back yard. Actually it is about 10% in my back yard, and 90% on city property in the Bayou… You see the city has NEVER wanted to do a (expletive deleted) thing about cleaning up that Bayou, or taking care of the hurricane damaged trees back there since Hurricane Ike… Now I got the thing cut down immediately following the storm (it was broken , and had taken my fence out, came frighteningly close to my house too!) So after months, and months and months of Stump Out that just wasn't doing enough, I managed to take a bunch of the busted up lumber from the old fence, and cut it into manageable pieces, and am working on burning the remnant of the stump out… Now even after close to 2 years of drilling, using Stump out, and round up, this sucker is still WAY too solid for its own good. Now after about 8 hours of tending fire, I have the stump burned out about 50%..... BUT the part where it was intruding on MY property is burnt away finally… I *COULD* simply chop away the remaining root on my side and get the fence line even, and then just let the city deal with their junk, but I want to do the job right and finish getting this thing out of here. Since I am stuck at home for Memorial day weekend, barring any rain, I will continue this project.
> 
> Out of all the fence posts that were still standing, is one that I replaced about 2 years prior to Ike, due to rot. Now unlike the original fence posts that were simply buried directly in the soil (don't ask…). Mine was set using a post hole digger, and set in a concrete footing. No problem just dig around the concrete and dig it out (the post needs to move) right? WRONG… More roots. BIG ones… I am actually seriously considering just cutting the post off with my flush cut saw and leaving the concrete in the ground for future generations to worry about…
> 
> So with the steps needed to get the fence installation started, I am now seeing some light at the end of the tunnel. You see, for those of you that don't regularly follow my blogs, I have the fencing material staged, and ready to be installed, and taking up half the floor space in my shop…. You hopefully you understand why I am so anxious to get this fence back up… Not to mention once THAT is done, I can start on leveling a gravel pad for a skid foundation shed… Which in turn, will get my lawn and garden stuff out of my garage, which of course, will get even MORE space for my shop…
> 
> Now I do have a bit of a problem now that I have started cleaning my blades… I have an OEM Ryobi 36T blade for my saw (made by Freud Italy) which needs to be cleaned, BUT… once I get that done, and I am done with the solution, I understand I can put it back in the bottle. Is that a good idea? And is it a bad idea to keep it in the cleaning tub? FWIW, I am using one of those Rockler blade cleaning sets, you know the one that has, well what appears to be like a Giant tupperware container for soaking your blades in…


I am glad you know what I am doing. I sure don't sometimes…

Seriously though, yeah, feature creep is the bane of my existence… I have been working on that stump pretty much every night after I get home for the evening… Last night I finally got it down below grade, I just need to keep going until I am at least 6" or better below grade. Much of what is left is charred, and I probably need to get in there with a sledge hammer and just pulverize it and then scrape that out, and move on to burning the rest out… I may actually be able to get my fence posts lined up this weekend. THAT has me VERY happy!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *A busy weekend. Not sure I got enough done...*
> 
> So the weekend was full of all sorts of activity, not all of it in the shop, but enough…
> 
> I finally got back to LOML's planter box, finished it up. Finished up my BIL's grave marker cross for his cat, (photos pending, I took them, just forgot to put them on Webshots…).
> 
> I FINALLY got up off my lazy butt and yanked the 40T Diablo off of my Table saw, and dunked it in the blade cleaner. 3 to 5 minutes my fuzzy tail! However after about 45 minutes of soaking in the solution, and giving it a GOOD scrubbing, the pine resin FINALLY came off… I was thinking that the blade was, well since it was so inexpensive, not worth sharpening, and most likely a goner… I nicked myself pretty easily reinstalling it… Guess it IS still sharp after all!
> 
> I also spent quite a bit of time this weekend tending a fire in my back yard. Actually it is about 10% in my back yard, and 90% on city property in the Bayou… You see the city has NEVER wanted to do a (expletive deleted) thing about cleaning up that Bayou, or taking care of the hurricane damaged trees back there since Hurricane Ike… Now I got the thing cut down immediately following the storm (it was broken , and had taken my fence out, came frighteningly close to my house too!) So after months, and months and months of Stump Out that just wasn't doing enough, I managed to take a bunch of the busted up lumber from the old fence, and cut it into manageable pieces, and am working on burning the remnant of the stump out… Now even after close to 2 years of drilling, using Stump out, and round up, this sucker is still WAY too solid for its own good. Now after about 8 hours of tending fire, I have the stump burned out about 50%..... BUT the part where it was intruding on MY property is burnt away finally… I *COULD* simply chop away the remaining root on my side and get the fence line even, and then just let the city deal with their junk, but I want to do the job right and finish getting this thing out of here. Since I am stuck at home for Memorial day weekend, barring any rain, I will continue this project.
> 
> Out of all the fence posts that were still standing, is one that I replaced about 2 years prior to Ike, due to rot. Now unlike the original fence posts that were simply buried directly in the soil (don't ask…). Mine was set using a post hole digger, and set in a concrete footing. No problem just dig around the concrete and dig it out (the post needs to move) right? WRONG… More roots. BIG ones… I am actually seriously considering just cutting the post off with my flush cut saw and leaving the concrete in the ground for future generations to worry about…
> 
> So with the steps needed to get the fence installation started, I am now seeing some light at the end of the tunnel. You see, for those of you that don't regularly follow my blogs, I have the fencing material staged, and ready to be installed, and taking up half the floor space in my shop…. You hopefully you understand why I am so anxious to get this fence back up… Not to mention once THAT is done, I can start on leveling a gravel pad for a skid foundation shed… Which in turn, will get my lawn and garden stuff out of my garage, which of course, will get even MORE space for my shop…
> 
> Now I do have a bit of a problem now that I have started cleaning my blades… I have an OEM Ryobi 36T blade for my saw (made by Freud Italy) which needs to be cleaned, BUT… once I get that done, and I am done with the solution, I understand I can put it back in the bottle. Is that a good idea? And is it a bad idea to keep it in the cleaning tub? FWIW, I am using one of those Rockler blade cleaning sets, you know the one that has, well what appears to be like a Giant tupperware container for soaking your blades in…


It's really sad that you didn't take my suggestion to use DYNAMITE on that stump, because you would have saved so much time!!.....(-:

But given the fact that you are going to masticate it to death, it is good that you seem to have a sharp set of chompers….....(-:

I am on call this weekend, all four days. Sounds like you are in the barrel also…................

Gad zooks….....finally got to 64 degrees today. Kermit and I have been sitting on the front porch while I enjoy my Kindle, now reading a persverse fictional confection, Stieg Larsson's 'The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo'. Will have to read the rest of the diabolical trilogy I guess, now that I am into it…................

.......on occasion I traipse down to the shop, and glue on another layer of my project table revision, or is it an obsession?

'twill be interesting to see how it works….............

Jim and Kermit


----------



## dbhost

*More cleanup. Squeezing it in when I can...*

I've been unable to get much shop time lately, and currently my biggest project is cleanup. As my gentle readers know, I got stopped toward the end of an attic insulation project by spiraling temps. I simply do NOT want to fry my skull off in order to insulate my attic… But several rolls of R30 remained in the shop. Well that got taken care of yesterday.

In all honesty, with the insulation out of the way, the smoker, and trash cans rolled out into the driveway, my shop feels downright cavernous. My concern here would be resisting the temptation to fill it with more junk, or worse, being able to resist LOMLs wanting to fill it with more junk.

My trip home today will include a trip to Advance Auto Supply for a funnel. I did stop by Krogers yesterday, but no luck… The Krogers in my neighborhood simply does not carry funnels (say WHAT?!) so I have to go to an auto parts house to get one… I need to put the blade and bit cleaner back into the gallon bottle, then rinse the container out, put all the stuff like the brass brush, the bit jar etc… back together and stow it on the shelf…

I have finished Kitty Grave Marker Cross V2.0 (BIL asked for different dimensions) which was going to be my submission for the Nothing New But The Glue challenge, but I ran over time wise due to other projects… So I have Kitty Grave Marker Cross V1.0 sitting there on my workbench, staring me in the face, taunting me, daring me to do something with it… Something tells me since the dimensions are off on this thing to simply bob it off to straight pieces, and head to the lathe…

The lathe dust hood pieces are at the ready more or less. A 4" ducted 4×12 floor register box, some galvanized flashing, and some rare earth magnets (magnets in shipping presently) are all that it should take.

Wood magazine had a pretty interesting band saw dust port upgrade in the most recent issue. I tried their solution. It failed horribly, and went back to my own. (Will post up detailed pics AFTER I send in my submission to Wood Mag). Took the pieces from my wood mag port build and put them back in the box of PVC parts from whence it came…

And I am discovering a need for at least a little bit of shelf space in my shop for non woodworking project stuff. Specifically about 2 60 quart totes worth of stuff. One of them is for R&D projects for ideas I am playing with on outdoor related items, the other is for electronics projects and pieces.

As the space gets cleaner and cleaner, and it is taking shape, admittedly slowly, but it IS taking shape, I am amazed at the bit of pride of accomplishment I get from this. I went from thinking I would never be able to pursue woodworking beyond what I could do with a circular saw due to budget, space, whatever, to having the stuff, but being so space limited I couldn't get anything done, to actually making the space, and kicking finished projects of constantly improving quality out the door… It is all just a matter of taking everything a little manageable piece at a time, and constantly moving forward…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup. Squeezing it in when I can...*
> 
> I've been unable to get much shop time lately, and currently my biggest project is cleanup. As my gentle readers know, I got stopped toward the end of an attic insulation project by spiraling temps. I simply do NOT want to fry my skull off in order to insulate my attic… But several rolls of R30 remained in the shop. Well that got taken care of yesterday.
> 
> In all honesty, with the insulation out of the way, the smoker, and trash cans rolled out into the driveway, my shop feels downright cavernous. My concern here would be resisting the temptation to fill it with more junk, or worse, being able to resist LOMLs wanting to fill it with more junk.
> 
> My trip home today will include a trip to Advance Auto Supply for a funnel. I did stop by Krogers yesterday, but no luck… The Krogers in my neighborhood simply does not carry funnels (say WHAT?!) so I have to go to an auto parts house to get one… I need to put the blade and bit cleaner back into the gallon bottle, then rinse the container out, put all the stuff like the brass brush, the bit jar etc… back together and stow it on the shelf…
> 
> I have finished Kitty Grave Marker Cross V2.0 (BIL asked for different dimensions) which was going to be my submission for the Nothing New But The Glue challenge, but I ran over time wise due to other projects… So I have Kitty Grave Marker Cross V1.0 sitting there on my workbench, staring me in the face, taunting me, daring me to do something with it… Something tells me since the dimensions are off on this thing to simply bob it off to straight pieces, and head to the lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood pieces are at the ready more or less. A 4" ducted 4×12 floor register box, some galvanized flashing, and some rare earth magnets (magnets in shipping presently) are all that it should take.
> 
> Wood magazine had a pretty interesting band saw dust port upgrade in the most recent issue. I tried their solution. It failed horribly, and went back to my own. (Will post up detailed pics AFTER I send in my submission to Wood Mag). Took the pieces from my wood mag port build and put them back in the box of PVC parts from whence it came…
> 
> And I am discovering a need for at least a little bit of shelf space in my shop for non woodworking project stuff. Specifically about 2 60 quart totes worth of stuff. One of them is for R&D projects for ideas I am playing with on outdoor related items, the other is for electronics projects and pieces.
> 
> As the space gets cleaner and cleaner, and it is taking shape, admittedly slowly, but it IS taking shape, I am amazed at the bit of pride of accomplishment I get from this. I went from thinking I would never be able to pursue woodworking beyond what I could do with a circular saw due to budget, space, whatever, to having the stuff, but being so space limited I couldn't get anything done, to actually making the space, and kicking finished projects of constantly improving quality out the door… It is all just a matter of taking everything a little manageable piece at a time, and constantly moving forward…


Keep on keeping on


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup. Squeezing it in when I can...*
> 
> I've been unable to get much shop time lately, and currently my biggest project is cleanup. As my gentle readers know, I got stopped toward the end of an attic insulation project by spiraling temps. I simply do NOT want to fry my skull off in order to insulate my attic… But several rolls of R30 remained in the shop. Well that got taken care of yesterday.
> 
> In all honesty, with the insulation out of the way, the smoker, and trash cans rolled out into the driveway, my shop feels downright cavernous. My concern here would be resisting the temptation to fill it with more junk, or worse, being able to resist LOMLs wanting to fill it with more junk.
> 
> My trip home today will include a trip to Advance Auto Supply for a funnel. I did stop by Krogers yesterday, but no luck… The Krogers in my neighborhood simply does not carry funnels (say WHAT?!) so I have to go to an auto parts house to get one… I need to put the blade and bit cleaner back into the gallon bottle, then rinse the container out, put all the stuff like the brass brush, the bit jar etc… back together and stow it on the shelf…
> 
> I have finished Kitty Grave Marker Cross V2.0 (BIL asked for different dimensions) which was going to be my submission for the Nothing New But The Glue challenge, but I ran over time wise due to other projects… So I have Kitty Grave Marker Cross V1.0 sitting there on my workbench, staring me in the face, taunting me, daring me to do something with it… Something tells me since the dimensions are off on this thing to simply bob it off to straight pieces, and head to the lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood pieces are at the ready more or less. A 4" ducted 4×12 floor register box, some galvanized flashing, and some rare earth magnets (magnets in shipping presently) are all that it should take.
> 
> Wood magazine had a pretty interesting band saw dust port upgrade in the most recent issue. I tried their solution. It failed horribly, and went back to my own. (Will post up detailed pics AFTER I send in my submission to Wood Mag). Took the pieces from my wood mag port build and put them back in the box of PVC parts from whence it came…
> 
> And I am discovering a need for at least a little bit of shelf space in my shop for non woodworking project stuff. Specifically about 2 60 quart totes worth of stuff. One of them is for R&D projects for ideas I am playing with on outdoor related items, the other is for electronics projects and pieces.
> 
> As the space gets cleaner and cleaner, and it is taking shape, admittedly slowly, but it IS taking shape, I am amazed at the bit of pride of accomplishment I get from this. I went from thinking I would never be able to pursue woodworking beyond what I could do with a circular saw due to budget, space, whatever, to having the stuff, but being so space limited I couldn't get anything done, to actually making the space, and kicking finished projects of constantly improving quality out the door… It is all just a matter of taking everything a little manageable piece at a time, and constantly moving forward…


I like to think I have a grand plan that I am working toward….......and I kinda do. I know what I am going to get rid of, and I know the big power tools will all be on wheels. But I keep on getting bogged down in building stuff to build stuff. Oh well, I should have started this 20 years ago…...............


----------



## dbhost

*A teeny, tiny bit of progress, car problems, and leaving shop for good reason...*

Last night was particularly brief in regards to my shop time. But I was able to manage some things I have been putting off. In particular, putting up my Rockler blade and bit cleaner stuff. The cleaner comes as a concentrate, so you need to provide a 1 gallon jug of some sort (recycled Hi-C bottle, label removed, and CLEARLY marked "Blade Cleaner", no children yet, so no problem there…), and of course the problem came when needing to put the stuff back IN to the bottle. No funnel. A quick trip on the way home to Advance Auto Supply, which was planned, but the car made it more neccesary unexpectedly yesterday (have been lazy about checking coolant, was finally low enough to need addition. A little concerned about just WHERE that coolant is going, but no evidence of oil in the coolant, coolant in the oil, and no evidence of coolant on the ground, or in the combustion chambers… What on earth is going on here?!) so my little $1.30 funnel ended up being a $12.00 bill. No biggie…

I managed to get the cleaner back into the bottle, got the funnel, the cleaning tub etc… all cleaned and dried up. Then discovered the funnel doesn't fit in the tub… So I peg board hooked it, and went to put up the tub of stuff. Now I had been keeping it under my workbench, but have never been happy with that layout. So I rearranged some things, and placed the tub, and the bottle of cleaner on the upper shelf where the hand held power tools are. I am not sure this is a great idea, but hey, it's what I have for now…

Now for the reason that I didn't get much shop time last night. LOML went to visit with friends in the hospital last night, and their brand spanking new baby boy!

I don't know about any of you guys, but that is a good enough reason to put off shop cleanup for another day…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *A teeny, tiny bit of progress, car problems, and leaving shop for good reason...*
> 
> Last night was particularly brief in regards to my shop time. But I was able to manage some things I have been putting off. In particular, putting up my Rockler blade and bit cleaner stuff. The cleaner comes as a concentrate, so you need to provide a 1 gallon jug of some sort (recycled Hi-C bottle, label removed, and CLEARLY marked "Blade Cleaner", no children yet, so no problem there…), and of course the problem came when needing to put the stuff back IN to the bottle. No funnel. A quick trip on the way home to Advance Auto Supply, which was planned, but the car made it more neccesary unexpectedly yesterday (have been lazy about checking coolant, was finally low enough to need addition. A little concerned about just WHERE that coolant is going, but no evidence of oil in the coolant, coolant in the oil, and no evidence of coolant on the ground, or in the combustion chambers… What on earth is going on here?!) so my little $1.30 funnel ended up being a $12.00 bill. No biggie…
> 
> I managed to get the cleaner back into the bottle, got the funnel, the cleaning tub etc… all cleaned and dried up. Then discovered the funnel doesn't fit in the tub… So I peg board hooked it, and went to put up the tub of stuff. Now I had been keeping it under my workbench, but have never been happy with that layout. So I rearranged some things, and placed the tub, and the bottle of cleaner on the upper shelf where the hand held power tools are. I am not sure this is a great idea, but hey, it's what I have for now…
> 
> Now for the reason that I didn't get much shop time last night. LOML went to visit with friends in the hospital last night, and their brand spanking new baby boy!
> 
> I don't know about any of you guys, but that is a good enough reason to put off shop cleanup for another day…


It seems we can find anything else to do when we have a task we would rather not do. been ther done that.


----------



## GaryD

dbhost said:


> *A teeny, tiny bit of progress, car problems, and leaving shop for good reason...*
> 
> Last night was particularly brief in regards to my shop time. But I was able to manage some things I have been putting off. In particular, putting up my Rockler blade and bit cleaner stuff. The cleaner comes as a concentrate, so you need to provide a 1 gallon jug of some sort (recycled Hi-C bottle, label removed, and CLEARLY marked "Blade Cleaner", no children yet, so no problem there…), and of course the problem came when needing to put the stuff back IN to the bottle. No funnel. A quick trip on the way home to Advance Auto Supply, which was planned, but the car made it more neccesary unexpectedly yesterday (have been lazy about checking coolant, was finally low enough to need addition. A little concerned about just WHERE that coolant is going, but no evidence of oil in the coolant, coolant in the oil, and no evidence of coolant on the ground, or in the combustion chambers… What on earth is going on here?!) so my little $1.30 funnel ended up being a $12.00 bill. No biggie…
> 
> I managed to get the cleaner back into the bottle, got the funnel, the cleaning tub etc… all cleaned and dried up. Then discovered the funnel doesn't fit in the tub… So I peg board hooked it, and went to put up the tub of stuff. Now I had been keeping it under my workbench, but have never been happy with that layout. So I rearranged some things, and placed the tub, and the bottle of cleaner on the upper shelf where the hand held power tools are. I am not sure this is a great idea, but hey, it's what I have for now…
> 
> Now for the reason that I didn't get much shop time last night. LOML went to visit with friends in the hospital last night, and their brand spanking new baby boy!
> 
> I don't know about any of you guys, but that is a good enough reason to put off shop cleanup for another day…


Understand, my daughter just gae me my first grandson 2 months ago so like you shop time have been even more limited.


----------



## dbhost

*Bummed out by the weather...*

So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.

In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…

So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!

Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…

A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…

Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.

A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…

On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…

Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…

During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…

I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


----------



## Ecocandle

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


You are indeed making progress, good job.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


I broke down a number of years ago and bought a bunch of metal box cutters that hold spare blades, and a whole box of new blades. So now I can get to a new blade quickly, just open up the cutter handle and pull up a new blade. I had the same problem you had, letting blades get dull.

The other day I found out an outside receptacle had not been wired during the last remodel. So I have to track that one down. The first remodelling we had done, the kitchen/dining/my office/bath, the contractor used an electrician that he eventually fired. Never did like him. Fortunately that is the only bad item I have found. But I sympathize with your issues.

Otherwise, just getting through the work week.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


Funny thing is, I am using the metal handled heavy duty utility knives. I have 2 Ace Hardware yellow ones, and a couple of Lime Green Stanleys… I have handles full of blades, just too cheap to change them until I eke out the last bit of usefulness out of them…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


I remember the day when I sharpened box cutter blades….........(-:

To solve the overly frugal habit I bought a whole box of blades so that I would not have any excuses. Same with my razor scrapers that I use a lot (bird cage cleaning as well as the shop). I buy razor blades for the scrapers in large quantities.

I have a little pen knife that I use a lot in the office and elsewhere. Xacto. Came with extra blades, bought it about 20 years ago. I have actually sharpened the original blade, and finally replaced the original one this year. Still have 3 left…......hmmmm….....have enough for 60 more years of use…................(-:

We have some interesting parallels in the way our minds work…............(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


If that doesn't frighten you nothing will.. :-D.

FWIW, i bit the bullet, a coworker of mine mentioned that he saw Home Depot had the A/C unit I have been wanting on sale, for like $150.00 less than Amazon, and free shipping, only problem is I have to pay sales tax, but no biggie, so I save $120.00 and shipping costs… I am having a Royal Sovereign 14K BTU portable unit brought in, so I get to work on the center post of my garage SOON. Woo Hoo!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Bummed out by the weather...*
> 
> So as y'all by now know I am anxious to get my fence along the bayou put back up after Hurricane Ike, took it, and several small, and one large tree just on the city side of it down. Now those trees just on the city side weren't ONLY on the city side, but more like 90% on the city side. I guess since I own 10% of the stumps, and it is interfering with MY fence, I had to take the stumps out.
> 
> In true red, white, and blue Texas tradition, the method chosen was of course… Barbecue. Simply put, I made a containment ring of simple steel flashing, put it around the stumps, filled with charcoal, lit it off, and kept an eye on it, and kept it hot until the stumps were gone. Now I didn't have enough charcoal, or flashing on Memorial day weekend to get the job completely finished, and my plan was to get it going again this weekend for the last 2 small stumps that need to be gone. Unfortunately the weather had different plans for me, rain, rain, and more rain, 2 months late, but rain… I mean holy cow are we getting rain…
> 
> So the fencing material is staying in the gara… er…. shop. Another set back. I just can't catch a break with this project!
> 
> Okay now that it has been raining, the attic has been, well… Not nice, but not horrible either. So up the stairs I go. First thing I find, a duct hose for an unused bedroom knocked off and the AC blowing cold air into the hot attic. Not good… Reattach the duct, find the failed clamp, realize WHY it failed, reinforce the flex hose / duct with HVAC tape, and reattach with tape and sheet metal screws. Problem solved for now. More on the A/C system later…
> 
> A box fan went upstairs with me, as did my work gloves, respirator, safety glasses, and utility knife. (Note to self, utility knife blades need to be changed more often than once every 4 years!). I now have 2/3 of the house / attic covered in R30 fiberglass roll insulation on top of what was left of the original, collapsing R-19 fiberglass / cellulose roll garbage from 1984. I have found 2 electrical junctions in the attic, that apparently the rocket scientist that did the wiring in my house determined had no need for an electrical box or wire nuts, jut twist and tape them. So a trip to Lowes for electrical supplies was in order… The things I have found in this house make me furious with my inspector… But I digress…
> 
> Actual in the shop time since last week has been fairly limited to cleanup, and even that, has been restricted to just picking up stuff from the floor, sweeping, and emptying the dust bin. However there were some notable additions to the shop.
> 
> A while back, I think it was on Sawmillcreek.org that I saw a fellow turner that cobbled together a dust hood for his lathe out of a floor register box. Now he had cobbled together some sort of funky clamping system based on C clamps. Not my ideal. So I thought about it, and ended up with a package of 4 1"dia x 1/8" thick rare earth magnets, and epoxied them to a 4×12 4" ducted register box. The far side lip got straightened out with pliers and a mallet / workbench. The gaps were closed up with HVAC tape, and the entire thing was massaged to maximize airflow. Now collecting shavings off of the turning tools isn't happening, but dust collection from sanding operations is top notch now… I was able to succesfully collect sanding dust from a cedar test spindle that I was sanding with 80, 120 and 220 grit. I am a happy camper…
> 
> On top of that, my MLCS pattern and flush trim bit set arrived, bringing great joy for the project that needs a new pattern cutting bit ( I did something STUPID and ruined my last one). Now with those bits, I realize one vexing problem. With the panel raising bits, and other special profiles, I am getting a nice collection of one and two bits here and there that simply don't fit the ready made boxes. I need to design and build something to store these. I have a cabinet design I have been working on to compress my 39 drawer parts bins into half as much wall space, and since I have 3 of these, and the cabinet is designed to also house my MLCS 66 piece router bit set, I am considering building in storage for my loose bits into this cabinet… And I better hurry, I have a few more profiles to go…
> 
> Likewise, I have the 30 piece Skil 1/4" shank router bit set that simply is useless to me now that I have the larger MLCS set. Everything I used in the Skil set is covered by the MLCS set… I am thinking about selling, or giving away to the right home the Skil bit set…
> 
> During my cleanup, I finally had enough of the paint rollers staring me in the face, while my table saw accessories were stowed away in an old plastic tool box. I finally decided to make this right. Now all my table saw accessories are within easy reach on my peg board, and the paint rollers, roller frame, painting pads, trim shields etc… are in a tool box, ready to be carted to wherever painting is going to happen…
> 
> I still have tons of projects to get done, but at least I am making progress in the right direction. God willing and the creek don't rise, I will be able to get them done…


Very Cooooooooooooooooooooooool….............(-:

......beddie time…..............

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*Air Conditioning a windowless garage workshop.*

Okay, The Royal Sovereign 13.5K BTU Unit rolled in on UPS yesterday, and was installed at the hottest point of the day. Installation method is / was. (This WILL change soon as I have trim, and hardi board coming to update things).

Bottom 14" sheet rock removed from post between garage doors. This stuff is saturated from 26 years of humidity, combined with no water seal on the sides of the doors until 6 months ago, removal was just pushing slightly in until the bulk of it crumbled away. Then take drywall saw to cut the remaining good stuff down so it is clean and square.

Measure and mark location for intake / exhaust ports.

Drill starter hole with spade bit.

Jig saw the holes.

clean up holes with rasp. Lower hole in bad shape. Masonite falling apart. (Did I mention siding is one of my projects for this year?). This will be replaced with Hardie siding this weekend.

mount ports in holes with drywall screws.

Attach A/C intake / exhaust hoses.

Plug in A/C and test.

Results? Yesterday was a particularly HOT and HUMID day, and my shop got up to 86 deg F by the doors (where the T-stat on the A/C is). Within 1 hour, temp in shop dropped from 86 deg F to 76 deg F, HUGE difference in humidity as well. LOML noticed this as well.

Things noted that need to be addressed with final project.

#1. Heat gain through siding where port passes through. I need to fully knock out the sheet rock, after the siding pieces are replaced, and insulate the gap. The problem there is that the void is 10" wide. I may just blow in a couple of cans of expanding foam , cut it smooth and put the drywall on top.

#2. Second overhead door completely uninsulated and radiating HUGE amounts of heat into the shop. This has GOT to change NOW. This is part of my upcoming projects.

#3. The heat in here has GOT to accelerate my need for doing my wiring / insulating on the east and west walls of the shop. At that point, the shop should be fully insulated.

What I am happy with in regards to this unit.
A. Quiet operation.
B. Effective cooling.
C. Cost effective.
D. 2 hose unit. FAR more effective than the single hose jobs.

What I dislike about this unit.
A. Relatively weak fan, I had to use a box fan to help distribute air so one area of the shop wasn't ice cold and the rest burning up.
B. Unit was unable to overcome heat gain next to uninsulated door in direct sun. In all fairness, it would be extremely unreasonable to expect ANY A/C to overcome that much heat gain. I would have to shoot freon directly at the door to cool it off… That is what radiant barrier foam board is for…
C. High amp draw. Okay well not really, but I kind of forgot to take the compressor out of the equation too, and with the air compressor, a box fan and this A/C on a single 20 amp circuit, I threw a breaker. Duh…

After the success of my initial cooling test run on this unit. I have every reason to believe that it is more than sufficient for keeping my little 375 sq/ft garage workshop comfy cool once the insulation is in place.

Now I see a LOT of guys talking about air conditioning their shops, and more than a few are talking about cooling uninsulated shops. Now if you understand WHAT air conditioners really do, the fact that they make air cold is a happy accident. Sort of… They don't add cool air, they take the heat out of the air present, and move it elsewhere by use of a refridgerant such as freon. which in turn heats the exhaust air (and on this unit in my exhaust vent there is a LOT of heat…). If you are bringing heat energy back into the air space by lack of insulation, or heated air intrusion, no matter how large or efficient your air conditioner is, you will never have good cooling. So my point is INSULATE as well as add an air conditioner so you can get, and keep your cool…


----------



## 8iowa

dbhost said:


> *Air Conditioning a windowless garage workshop.*
> 
> Okay, The Royal Sovereign 13.5K BTU Unit rolled in on UPS yesterday, and was installed at the hottest point of the day. Installation method is / was. (This WILL change soon as I have trim, and hardi board coming to update things).
> 
> Bottom 14" sheet rock removed from post between garage doors. This stuff is saturated from 26 years of humidity, combined with no water seal on the sides of the doors until 6 months ago, removal was just pushing slightly in until the bulk of it crumbled away. Then take drywall saw to cut the remaining good stuff down so it is clean and square.
> 
> Measure and mark location for intake / exhaust ports.
> 
> Drill starter hole with spade bit.
> 
> Jig saw the holes.
> 
> clean up holes with rasp. Lower hole in bad shape. Masonite falling apart. (Did I mention siding is one of my projects for this year?). This will be replaced with Hardie siding this weekend.
> 
> mount ports in holes with drywall screws.
> 
> Attach A/C intake / exhaust hoses.
> 
> Plug in A/C and test.
> 
> Results? Yesterday was a particularly HOT and HUMID day, and my shop got up to 86 deg F by the doors (where the T-stat on the A/C is). Within 1 hour, temp in shop dropped from 86 deg F to 76 deg F, HUGE difference in humidity as well. LOML noticed this as well.
> 
> Things noted that need to be addressed with final project.
> 
> #1. Heat gain through siding where port passes through. I need to fully knock out the sheet rock, after the siding pieces are replaced, and insulate the gap. The problem there is that the void is 10" wide. I may just blow in a couple of cans of expanding foam , cut it smooth and put the drywall on top.
> 
> #2. Second overhead door completely uninsulated and radiating HUGE amounts of heat into the shop. This has GOT to change NOW. This is part of my upcoming projects.
> 
> #3. The heat in here has GOT to accelerate my need for doing my wiring / insulating on the east and west walls of the shop. At that point, the shop should be fully insulated.
> 
> What I am happy with in regards to this unit.
> A. Quiet operation.
> B. Effective cooling.
> C. Cost effective.
> D. 2 hose unit. FAR more effective than the single hose jobs.
> 
> What I dislike about this unit.
> A. Relatively weak fan, I had to use a box fan to help distribute air so one area of the shop wasn't ice cold and the rest burning up.
> B. Unit was unable to overcome heat gain next to uninsulated door in direct sun. In all fairness, it would be extremely unreasonable to expect ANY A/C to overcome that much heat gain. I would have to shoot freon directly at the door to cool it off… That is what radiant barrier foam board is for…
> C. High amp draw. Okay well not really, but I kind of forgot to take the compressor out of the equation too, and with the air compressor, a box fan and this A/C on a single 20 amp circuit, I threw a breaker. Duh…
> 
> After the success of my initial cooling test run on this unit. I have every reason to believe that it is more than sufficient for keeping my little 375 sq/ft garage workshop comfy cool once the insulation is in place.
> 
> Now I see a LOT of guys talking about air conditioning their shops, and more than a few are talking about cooling uninsulated shops. Now if you understand WHAT air conditioners really do, the fact that they make air cold is a happy accident. Sort of… They don't add cool air, they take the heat out of the air present, and move it elsewhere by use of a refridgerant such as freon. which in turn heats the exhaust air (and on this unit in my exhaust vent there is a LOT of heat…). If you are bringing heat energy back into the air space by lack of insulation, or heated air intrusion, no matter how large or efficient your air conditioner is, you will never have good cooling. So my point is INSULATE as well as add an air conditioner so you can get, and keep your cool…


Your point about insulation is very appropriate. Unless you wish to add considerably to the rotational velocity of your electric meter, attention to insulating the garage is critical.

Gainesville, FL summers are very hot and humid. Without a reasonable amount of A/C I can literally watch things rust. I put foam insulation between the studs of the 20' outside wall, and cut 1" thick foam insulation panels and glued them to my metal garage door to insulate it also. Vinyl "seal stop" on the outside of the garage door seals the gaps that would otherwise leak cooled air like a sieve.

Rather than block the only window, I installed a "thru the wall" 12,000 BTU A/C unit on it's own 15 amp circuit.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Air Conditioning a windowless garage workshop.*
> 
> Okay, The Royal Sovereign 13.5K BTU Unit rolled in on UPS yesterday, and was installed at the hottest point of the day. Installation method is / was. (This WILL change soon as I have trim, and hardi board coming to update things).
> 
> Bottom 14" sheet rock removed from post between garage doors. This stuff is saturated from 26 years of humidity, combined with no water seal on the sides of the doors until 6 months ago, removal was just pushing slightly in until the bulk of it crumbled away. Then take drywall saw to cut the remaining good stuff down so it is clean and square.
> 
> Measure and mark location for intake / exhaust ports.
> 
> Drill starter hole with spade bit.
> 
> Jig saw the holes.
> 
> clean up holes with rasp. Lower hole in bad shape. Masonite falling apart. (Did I mention siding is one of my projects for this year?). This will be replaced with Hardie siding this weekend.
> 
> mount ports in holes with drywall screws.
> 
> Attach A/C intake / exhaust hoses.
> 
> Plug in A/C and test.
> 
> Results? Yesterday was a particularly HOT and HUMID day, and my shop got up to 86 deg F by the doors (where the T-stat on the A/C is). Within 1 hour, temp in shop dropped from 86 deg F to 76 deg F, HUGE difference in humidity as well. LOML noticed this as well.
> 
> Things noted that need to be addressed with final project.
> 
> #1. Heat gain through siding where port passes through. I need to fully knock out the sheet rock, after the siding pieces are replaced, and insulate the gap. The problem there is that the void is 10" wide. I may just blow in a couple of cans of expanding foam , cut it smooth and put the drywall on top.
> 
> #2. Second overhead door completely uninsulated and radiating HUGE amounts of heat into the shop. This has GOT to change NOW. This is part of my upcoming projects.
> 
> #3. The heat in here has GOT to accelerate my need for doing my wiring / insulating on the east and west walls of the shop. At that point, the shop should be fully insulated.
> 
> What I am happy with in regards to this unit.
> A. Quiet operation.
> B. Effective cooling.
> C. Cost effective.
> D. 2 hose unit. FAR more effective than the single hose jobs.
> 
> What I dislike about this unit.
> A. Relatively weak fan, I had to use a box fan to help distribute air so one area of the shop wasn't ice cold and the rest burning up.
> B. Unit was unable to overcome heat gain next to uninsulated door in direct sun. In all fairness, it would be extremely unreasonable to expect ANY A/C to overcome that much heat gain. I would have to shoot freon directly at the door to cool it off… That is what radiant barrier foam board is for…
> C. High amp draw. Okay well not really, but I kind of forgot to take the compressor out of the equation too, and with the air compressor, a box fan and this A/C on a single 20 amp circuit, I threw a breaker. Duh…
> 
> After the success of my initial cooling test run on this unit. I have every reason to believe that it is more than sufficient for keeping my little 375 sq/ft garage workshop comfy cool once the insulation is in place.
> 
> Now I see a LOT of guys talking about air conditioning their shops, and more than a few are talking about cooling uninsulated shops. Now if you understand WHAT air conditioners really do, the fact that they make air cold is a happy accident. Sort of… They don't add cool air, they take the heat out of the air present, and move it elsewhere by use of a refridgerant such as freon. which in turn heats the exhaust air (and on this unit in my exhaust vent there is a LOT of heat…). If you are bringing heat energy back into the air space by lack of insulation, or heated air intrusion, no matter how large or efficient your air conditioner is, you will never have good cooling. So my point is INSULATE as well as add an air conditioner so you can get, and keep your cool…


Yeah, Gainesville is similar in climate to Houston Metro, maybe a shave less humid due to it being inland further, but only ever so slight…

Unfortunately, due to HOA covenants & restrictions, and the only available walls being bricked, I didn't have a through wall unit as an option. And honestly, the split units just cost too stinking much…

On the insulation thing, I got on this kick after I got hit with a $680.00 electric bill this past winter, after my roof got replaced. I looked in my attic to find the gravel bits from the old shingles matting down EVERYTHING, and about 1/4 of my original insulation was MISSING. Oh well, I had always wanted to pack MORE insulation in there. Original was only R19 anyway. I have been rolling in R30 at every opportunity. I turned my attention to the garage first since there was none at all, and R30 was a direct fit. A wonderful thing actually… The temp differential on a dry day is amazing. And there is a HUGE difference when I stand next to the overhead door that is insulated, compared to the one that is yet to be done. You can just FEEL the heat pouring in through the uninsulated door. The air gap between siding and sheet rock offers a tiny bit of an insulating barrier, but not enough to help. There needs to be something there.


----------



## spaids

dbhost said:


> *Air Conditioning a windowless garage workshop.*
> 
> Okay, The Royal Sovereign 13.5K BTU Unit rolled in on UPS yesterday, and was installed at the hottest point of the day. Installation method is / was. (This WILL change soon as I have trim, and hardi board coming to update things).
> 
> Bottom 14" sheet rock removed from post between garage doors. This stuff is saturated from 26 years of humidity, combined with no water seal on the sides of the doors until 6 months ago, removal was just pushing slightly in until the bulk of it crumbled away. Then take drywall saw to cut the remaining good stuff down so it is clean and square.
> 
> Measure and mark location for intake / exhaust ports.
> 
> Drill starter hole with spade bit.
> 
> Jig saw the holes.
> 
> clean up holes with rasp. Lower hole in bad shape. Masonite falling apart. (Did I mention siding is one of my projects for this year?). This will be replaced with Hardie siding this weekend.
> 
> mount ports in holes with drywall screws.
> 
> Attach A/C intake / exhaust hoses.
> 
> Plug in A/C and test.
> 
> Results? Yesterday was a particularly HOT and HUMID day, and my shop got up to 86 deg F by the doors (where the T-stat on the A/C is). Within 1 hour, temp in shop dropped from 86 deg F to 76 deg F, HUGE difference in humidity as well. LOML noticed this as well.
> 
> Things noted that need to be addressed with final project.
> 
> #1. Heat gain through siding where port passes through. I need to fully knock out the sheet rock, after the siding pieces are replaced, and insulate the gap. The problem there is that the void is 10" wide. I may just blow in a couple of cans of expanding foam , cut it smooth and put the drywall on top.
> 
> #2. Second overhead door completely uninsulated and radiating HUGE amounts of heat into the shop. This has GOT to change NOW. This is part of my upcoming projects.
> 
> #3. The heat in here has GOT to accelerate my need for doing my wiring / insulating on the east and west walls of the shop. At that point, the shop should be fully insulated.
> 
> What I am happy with in regards to this unit.
> A. Quiet operation.
> B. Effective cooling.
> C. Cost effective.
> D. 2 hose unit. FAR more effective than the single hose jobs.
> 
> What I dislike about this unit.
> A. Relatively weak fan, I had to use a box fan to help distribute air so one area of the shop wasn't ice cold and the rest burning up.
> B. Unit was unable to overcome heat gain next to uninsulated door in direct sun. In all fairness, it would be extremely unreasonable to expect ANY A/C to overcome that much heat gain. I would have to shoot freon directly at the door to cool it off… That is what radiant barrier foam board is for…
> C. High amp draw. Okay well not really, but I kind of forgot to take the compressor out of the equation too, and with the air compressor, a box fan and this A/C on a single 20 amp circuit, I threw a breaker. Duh…
> 
> After the success of my initial cooling test run on this unit. I have every reason to believe that it is more than sufficient for keeping my little 375 sq/ft garage workshop comfy cool once the insulation is in place.
> 
> Now I see a LOT of guys talking about air conditioning their shops, and more than a few are talking about cooling uninsulated shops. Now if you understand WHAT air conditioners really do, the fact that they make air cold is a happy accident. Sort of… They don't add cool air, they take the heat out of the air present, and move it elsewhere by use of a refridgerant such as freon. which in turn heats the exhaust air (and on this unit in my exhaust vent there is a LOT of heat…). If you are bringing heat energy back into the air space by lack of insulation, or heated air intrusion, no matter how large or efficient your air conditioner is, you will never have good cooling. So my point is INSULATE as well as add an air conditioner so you can get, and keep your cool…


I am very interested in this unit. One thing I have heard about air conditioning a garage shop with a window or portable unit is that it will add a lot of moisture which we all know equals rust. I see that the unit you bought can dehumidify as well as cool. I am curious though. After reading a little in the users manual it appears that it can not dehumidify and cool at the same time. Is this true? How have you been running this unit? Do you run the dehumidifier for a while and then the AC?

Thanks
Spaids

PS congratulations on taking your garage shop back from the evil grip of the summer heat. You should see the intense envy in my eyes right now.

PPS how much of a unit do you think I need to get my 550 sq/ft garage down to 75 degrees? I'm in St. Louis. It gets pretty nasty here in the summer. In the low 100's at the worst of the summer with a heat index 10 to 15 degrees higher.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Air Conditioning a windowless garage workshop.*
> 
> Okay, The Royal Sovereign 13.5K BTU Unit rolled in on UPS yesterday, and was installed at the hottest point of the day. Installation method is / was. (This WILL change soon as I have trim, and hardi board coming to update things).
> 
> Bottom 14" sheet rock removed from post between garage doors. This stuff is saturated from 26 years of humidity, combined with no water seal on the sides of the doors until 6 months ago, removal was just pushing slightly in until the bulk of it crumbled away. Then take drywall saw to cut the remaining good stuff down so it is clean and square.
> 
> Measure and mark location for intake / exhaust ports.
> 
> Drill starter hole with spade bit.
> 
> Jig saw the holes.
> 
> clean up holes with rasp. Lower hole in bad shape. Masonite falling apart. (Did I mention siding is one of my projects for this year?). This will be replaced with Hardie siding this weekend.
> 
> mount ports in holes with drywall screws.
> 
> Attach A/C intake / exhaust hoses.
> 
> Plug in A/C and test.
> 
> Results? Yesterday was a particularly HOT and HUMID day, and my shop got up to 86 deg F by the doors (where the T-stat on the A/C is). Within 1 hour, temp in shop dropped from 86 deg F to 76 deg F, HUGE difference in humidity as well. LOML noticed this as well.
> 
> Things noted that need to be addressed with final project.
> 
> #1. Heat gain through siding where port passes through. I need to fully knock out the sheet rock, after the siding pieces are replaced, and insulate the gap. The problem there is that the void is 10" wide. I may just blow in a couple of cans of expanding foam , cut it smooth and put the drywall on top.
> 
> #2. Second overhead door completely uninsulated and radiating HUGE amounts of heat into the shop. This has GOT to change NOW. This is part of my upcoming projects.
> 
> #3. The heat in here has GOT to accelerate my need for doing my wiring / insulating on the east and west walls of the shop. At that point, the shop should be fully insulated.
> 
> What I am happy with in regards to this unit.
> A. Quiet operation.
> B. Effective cooling.
> C. Cost effective.
> D. 2 hose unit. FAR more effective than the single hose jobs.
> 
> What I dislike about this unit.
> A. Relatively weak fan, I had to use a box fan to help distribute air so one area of the shop wasn't ice cold and the rest burning up.
> B. Unit was unable to overcome heat gain next to uninsulated door in direct sun. In all fairness, it would be extremely unreasonable to expect ANY A/C to overcome that much heat gain. I would have to shoot freon directly at the door to cool it off… That is what radiant barrier foam board is for…
> C. High amp draw. Okay well not really, but I kind of forgot to take the compressor out of the equation too, and with the air compressor, a box fan and this A/C on a single 20 amp circuit, I threw a breaker. Duh…
> 
> After the success of my initial cooling test run on this unit. I have every reason to believe that it is more than sufficient for keeping my little 375 sq/ft garage workshop comfy cool once the insulation is in place.
> 
> Now I see a LOT of guys talking about air conditioning their shops, and more than a few are talking about cooling uninsulated shops. Now if you understand WHAT air conditioners really do, the fact that they make air cold is a happy accident. Sort of… They don't add cool air, they take the heat out of the air present, and move it elsewhere by use of a refridgerant such as freon. which in turn heats the exhaust air (and on this unit in my exhaust vent there is a LOT of heat…). If you are bringing heat energy back into the air space by lack of insulation, or heated air intrusion, no matter how large or efficient your air conditioner is, you will never have good cooling. So my point is INSULATE as well as add an air conditioner so you can get, and keep your cool…


There is a loaded question if I ever saw one…

According to the MFG, 12K BTU is fine for my 373sq ft shop. I call total Barbara Streisand on that. At least in my environment. My ex father in law lives in our area, and humidity, while high, isn't as bad as it is here. I would think though, that the issues would be pretty close to the same. Insulate, radiant barrier, seal your air leaks, and THEN think about air conditioning…

Now like I said, my MFG says 14K BTU is fine for 500 sq/ft. Your extra 50 sq ft might bite you in the tail… That is a LOT of space to heat / cool with a single unducted system… Not impossible, but a LOT to do… Mind you, the hoses on this thing that connect it to the vent are only 5' long… So you will be moving air from one wall, across the shop, and back to cool it all off… Not impossible, but you are going to need a couple of fans to do that…

I am a bit confused on my unit though. Home Depot, and the box BOTH show that this is a 13,500 BTU unit, Royal Sovereign's web site shows it at 14,000 BTUs. Now reading the owners guide it clearly states the cooling capacity is 13,500 BTU/hr. Somebody goofed on the web site I think…

Anyway, I digress… I do not know of any units on the market that are larger in capacity. 14K BTU is the max I have seen… With your space, the extremity of climate and all, you MIGHT want to consider, if you have room, and it makes sense, a PAIR of 10K BTU units.

On the humidity front. I am completely clueless where you get the impression that air conditioning air, with any true air conditioner would add humidity. Think of a glass full of ice water on a muggy summer day. Where did the water on the outside of the glass come from? No the glass didn't leak, the water molecules in the air condensed on the glass and went from gas (suspended in the air) to a liquid on the glass. Therefore, the effect of cooling the air with such a system pulled moisture out of the air, not put it in. Air conditioning is the same. Ever seen a car in the summer with a trail of water under the evaporator? That is become water in the air condenses on the cold evaporator, and it collects in a drip pan, and runs out of a tube in the bottom of the car.

Now a portable unit works in the same manner… Of course the water has to go SOMEWHERE right? According to Royal Sovereign, they have some sort of technology that vents the collected moisture out with the hot exhaust air. I am not convinced this is a good idea. I am not convinced it is a bad idea either. But what it IS is moving heat, and moisture from the shop, and out the exhaust vent tube. All in all a good solution.

So a long winded technological discussion answer to your question. Now for the short answer. I am just running it in cool mode because air conditioning the air does dehumidify it…

Sorry, my first career was as an auto mechanic. My specialty was automotive Air conditioning. (IMACA and ASE certified but a VERY long time ago…)


----------



## dbhost

*What little I could do today...*

At home, per Dr. orders, off my nail perforated foot. I really OUGHT to have it elevated, but the swelling is down. Thank God no tendon or nerve damage… But I tell you, I don't want to go through this one again!

Even though it hasn't been anywhere even CLOSE to 10 years, my Dr. decided a Tetanus shot was in order. I wish he hadn't… On top of the throbbing foot, I have, admittedly a low grade, but certainly dealing with a reaction to the Tetanus vaccine. And I DO NOT like it…

Anyway, due to the foot, I decided that after going completely bonkers staying off my feet, that I needed to get out to the shop. Of course I couldn't be standing, so it had to be work at the bench while I was on the stool…

Now the shop stools I have, and I have 2 of them, are the creamy white and green Woodcraft stools that were closed out about 3 or 4 months back. I am happy to report that they are FAR more comfortably to sit in than I expected, and the spreader on it is at just the right height to prop my aching foot up…

Well enough about the bottom 10 digits… I had a shipment today, finally, of the steel machine bushings to replace the stack of plastic junk that my Norton grinder wheels came with. However, I had a little bit of coastal corrosion issue to deal with. You see the axle shafts were starting to build up a film, and with the close tolerance of the bushings, I couldn't slide the bushing on. So a brass brushing, some mineral spirits, and then a coat of Anti Seize compound made quick work of the sticky issue. I did NOT however, apply anti seize to the side of the bushing between it and the stone. I figure if I have to replace the wheel, it won't be any good anyway, so breaking it away from the bushing is no big loss….

Once the flange, and nuts were on and tight, the side plates reinstalled and tightened down, I checked everything for alignment, and then put the Wolverine platform on as close as I dared. I then set up the Geiger's Wheel Dressing and Truing solution thing a ma bob on the platform, and adjusted it to just barely touch the first high spot on the wheel… Spin it up, shave the wheel down, advance the dresser, shave the wheel down, just like in years past when I would machine Automobile brake drums and rotors on the lathe… A couple of thousandths at a time…

4 passes on the 100 grit was all it took…. Then came the 60 grit… Ugh… No less than 10 passes to get a silky smooth pass…

Then test run with a very dull roughing gouge, followed up by a test pass of a piece of pecan set up on the lathe… Wow…. just wow…

This has been a LOT of time, and effort, and expense getting my grinder / sharpening system to this point, but it is WELL worth it.

I am not sure if I am healing up this quickly, or the prescription the doc gave me is finally doing its task well… But I am feeling up to walking a limited amount now…. I hope and pray that I will be able to get back to the fence work by this weekend… I bet the doc will look at me like I am nuts…. I know my wife will…


----------



## a1Jim

dbhost said:


> *What little I could do today...*
> 
> At home, per Dr. orders, off my nail perforated foot. I really OUGHT to have it elevated, but the swelling is down. Thank God no tendon or nerve damage… But I tell you, I don't want to go through this one again!
> 
> Even though it hasn't been anywhere even CLOSE to 10 years, my Dr. decided a Tetanus shot was in order. I wish he hadn't… On top of the throbbing foot, I have, admittedly a low grade, but certainly dealing with a reaction to the Tetanus vaccine. And I DO NOT like it…
> 
> Anyway, due to the foot, I decided that after going completely bonkers staying off my feet, that I needed to get out to the shop. Of course I couldn't be standing, so it had to be work at the bench while I was on the stool…
> 
> Now the shop stools I have, and I have 2 of them, are the creamy white and green Woodcraft stools that were closed out about 3 or 4 months back. I am happy to report that they are FAR more comfortably to sit in than I expected, and the spreader on it is at just the right height to prop my aching foot up…
> 
> Well enough about the bottom 10 digits… I had a shipment today, finally, of the steel machine bushings to replace the stack of plastic junk that my Norton grinder wheels came with. However, I had a little bit of coastal corrosion issue to deal with. You see the axle shafts were starting to build up a film, and with the close tolerance of the bushings, I couldn't slide the bushing on. So a brass brushing, some mineral spirits, and then a coat of Anti Seize compound made quick work of the sticky issue. I did NOT however, apply anti seize to the side of the bushing between it and the stone. I figure if I have to replace the wheel, it won't be any good anyway, so breaking it away from the bushing is no big loss….
> 
> Once the flange, and nuts were on and tight, the side plates reinstalled and tightened down, I checked everything for alignment, and then put the Wolverine platform on as close as I dared. I then set up the Geiger's Wheel Dressing and Truing solution thing a ma bob on the platform, and adjusted it to just barely touch the first high spot on the wheel… Spin it up, shave the wheel down, advance the dresser, shave the wheel down, just like in years past when I would machine Automobile brake drums and rotors on the lathe… A couple of thousandths at a time…
> 
> 4 passes on the 100 grit was all it took…. Then came the 60 grit… Ugh… No less than 10 passes to get a silky smooth pass…
> 
> Then test run with a very dull roughing gouge, followed up by a test pass of a piece of pecan set up on the lathe… Wow…. just wow…
> 
> This has been a LOT of time, and effort, and expense getting my grinder / sharpening system to this point, but it is WELL worth it.
> 
> I am not sure if I am healing up this quickly, or the prescription the doc gave me is finally doing its task well… But I am feeling up to walking a limited amount now…. I hope and pray that I will be able to get back to the fence work by this weekend… I bet the doc will look at me like I am nuts…. I know my wife will…


heal quickly


----------



## dbhost

*More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*

Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…

I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.

Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.

Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?

My equipment / ports / location orientation are…

Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead. 
Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.

You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


----------



## sawblade1

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


Check out June 0f 2010 woodworkers journal miter saw station you will like the idea and most likely it will fit your space


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


I was kind of thinking about losing the plastic shelving next to the wall side workbench and converting that bench to a miter saw station, but dust collection is a severe problem. Might have to dig harder for ideas…


----------



## sawblade1

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


A simple T style dust fitting to the D/C barrel will take care of the bi directional issues PM me if you need sources or drawings


----------



## sawblade1

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


P.S. I'm going to work  so I won't be responding till I get home 2 nite


----------



## stefang

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


Hi Db. A drill press doesn't produce much dust except when using it with sanding drums. I would think that a small vac hose holding attachment could be clamped onto the drillpress table for that kind of work.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


Yeah, I never use sanding drums on the drill press (I have an oscillating spindle / belt sander). But I mostly want to keep drilling shavings clear from the DP. I will probably reduce down to 2.5" and use one of those semi flexible attachments from Rockler / Woodcraft to try to pick up there….


----------



## Manitario

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


Penn State Industries produces a mitre saw hood called "Big Red" which I've attached to my mitre stand; coupled with my DC it captures about 80% of the dust produced by the saw. Previously, the saw used to make the shop unbearable from the dust it produced.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More ponderings on the dust collection setup, snap lock pipe to S&D connections?*
> 
> Having to work with the tools I have, and what little budget I have to indulge my woodworking, I need to squeak the max out of my equipment, including my dust collector. And I have been thinking about how to rig things up…
> 
> I have recently taken advantage of Lee Styron's discounted pricing on a new Shark Guard, and optioned it up with the pawls and a 4" dust port. Both features I was aching to upgrade to. If Lee is still on schedule, he should ship sometime next week… What this means though, is I will have 2 4" ports, and a single 2.5" port on the table saw. Now the single 4" hose just won't cut it. I need more volume.
> 
> Now the HF 2HP DC comes with a 5" port, and I am wanting to take advantage of that for the added volume. My plan is to build a stand to spin the impeller housing up for a straight shot to the inlet ring, and put that all over my 55 gallon drum based Thien Cyclone separator. Which will be converted to 5" using Snap Lock pipe, I will also be converting it to side inlet to further eliminate the air flow restrictions of the 2 bends that the hose would have to make to get in to the separator.
> 
> Now if I branch off would I be better off using the 5×4x4 Wye at the inlet then going 4" to each machine with 1 leg going to the SG / overhead, and 1 going to the floor level stuff, or would I be better off going down the wall with 5" snap lock to as close as possible to the machine and THEN branching with Wyes and reducing to the blast gates / machines?
> 
> My equipment / ports / location orientation are…
> 
> Table Saw Blade Shroud 2.5" port below table
> Table Saw Belly Pan 4" port below table
> Table Saw Shark Guard 4" port Overhead
> Table Saw router shroud 4" port, below table.
> Table Saw router fence 2.5" Overhead.
> Band Saw lower blade guide pickup 4" below table.
> Band Saw Upper blade guide pickup 2.5" above table.
> Lathe dust hood 4" below rails.
> Drill Press. No dust collection, need ideas.
> Planer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Jointer 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> Oscillating sander 2.5" port on machine, connected through a funnel reducer to 4" hose. Bench top uses hose from table saw.
> 
> You can see a rough idea of how I want the shop laid out at the pic below. The miter saw gets taken out to the driveway to be used. I have more or less given up on the concept of miter saw dust collection….


I have looked at the "Big Red" hood…It is on my wish list, but I am also playing with the idea of losing the wall workbench in favor of a full on miter saw station, complete with dust hood connected to the DC…


----------



## dbhost

*Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*

In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.

#1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
#2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
#3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture. 
#4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
#5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck. 
#6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
#7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
#8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
#9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
#10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.

I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…

All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…

EDIT…

I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing! 
As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…

Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


Sherie is having some new cabinets installed in her fiberarts space (the old rec room). Includes a new computer center and the space for the TV and audio system. Of course, that leads to the issue of what to do with the old glass fronted cabinets. Unfortunately, nothing I could use, and so far, I have kept them out of the shop. I have learned to guard the shop area with barred teeth and growls.

I am on call this weekend, and the current project is routing out slots in the project table top, which is mostly finished. But routing in MDF has got to be the dustiest job there is. It would take me 20 minutes just to get cleaned up to go the hospital, so can't do that this weekend, I wear ear protectors and a mask, so it is also a hot job. Got much of it done last weekend.

Since Sherie is out of town this weekend I have a bunch of chores…............but at least the computer is nearly totally up to snuff, running pretty smooth….......

later…...........

Jim


----------



## Manitario

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


I've just finished a major overhaul of my shop and I agree, it is amazing how much crap collects in the shop. Unfortunately, it is always a challenge of where to put everything, my shop is my garage and as much as I'd like to have nothing but tools and wood in it I have to sacrifice space for all the "other" stuff. One day I'll have a dedicated workshop….one day….


----------



## sawblade1

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


I feel your pain I have a no scrap/crap policy I an implementing and rearranging tools to better suit my work habits and adding windows for more light is definably on my to do list before winter!!!!!!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


I wish I could add windows… HOA would throw a screaming fit…

I am not tossing the scrap as it were, just organizing it better, and throwing out the junk… Mind you, some of that junk is cutoffs that are things like loose knots and such… I COULD glue it all up and chuck it on the lathe, but with a steady stream of good sized limb cutoffs of various interesting species, why bother?


----------



## Swede

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


I spent all winter on the weekends cleaning, organizing and painting my Shop inside and then it got "HOT".
I am waiting till it cools down again to start round two. I did get most of the painting done including the ceiling. My arms have been hurting all summer I don't know if it is the RA I have or just getting old.

Good luck with your cleaning it looks like if afflicts all of us. <;-)#


----------



## Rob200

dbhost said:


> *Some cleanup, and looking up at my ceiling...*
> 
> In the process of moving the lumber out of the shop for the fence, I have been doing some desperately needed cleanup, and it amazes me how much, not wood shop related stuff is out of place in my shop. Thus far I have cleaned out or organized the following.
> 
> #1. Busted radiator, hoses, and clamps off of my Saturn SL2.
> #2. 8 80# bags of QuickCrete. I am missing 2 in the shop somewhere.
> #3. A single busted 16 foot piece of Hardisoffit, solid, Cedar mill texture.
> #4. Shipping box for the Goldstar 8K BTU window unit A/C that we bought a few years ago when the home A/C went out in August…
> #5. Bags and bags of junk that was dredged out of behind, and under the seats, and in the trunk of the cars and the pickup truck.
> #6. Fireworks. (?!) that are in my garage / shop somehow… Had I known I had them, I would have taken them to the beach and set them off for the 4th of July.
> #7. Stacks of CB Radio parts from back in the day… The 4×4 club still insists on CB radio for all club runs. (I have 3 Realistic 40ch SSB radios, power mics, and 102" whips in there…).
> #8. Sockets, ratchets, etc that were everywhere, finally got put up.
> #9. New Shark Guard with pawls and 4" port replaced my EARLY SG with no pawls and 2" port. I opted to leave the graphics off of the guard this time.
> #10. Spare motor and service parts for my BT3100 stowed away.
> 
> I wish I had more time, and of course $$ to finish my projects. The new shop dog decided that the lower portion of my Woodcraft stool was something worth chewing on, so I need to take it in to an upholstery shop to see if I can get it recovered. I would like to save the Woodcraft logo top, but replace the sides…
> 
> All in all I have a LOT more to go, but I need the space desperately. I have visitors coming for Christmas, and I have a convertible crib / full size bed that I need to strip and re-stain, tape texture and paint the ceiling sheetrock in the middle bedroom (AC drain failed right over that…), paint and get that room ready for Christmas guests… I need the room in my shop to do the needed woodwork. I am certain LOML will HATE it if I try doing this in the house…
> 
> EDIT…
> 
> I forgot to mention the ceiling part of this whole thing!
> As the lumber for the fence keeps going out the front door, I am getting closer, and closer, and closer to min goal of being able to hang, install bulbs, and power up my last 2 shop lights. I am a bit psyched about this as half the shop is well lit, and the other half is a dank, dark hole… Once the lights are mounted and working, I need to also give SERIOUS consideration to where the air cleaner is going. Prior mention on some forum posts here told of my order of the Grizzly G0572 Air Cleaner, I need it somewhat toward the center of the ceiling as that is where the power for it is coming from, but I would actually like it off toward the side, the way Grizzly shows in the manual, to kind of keep the air moving in a circular motion. Now honestly, the G0572 is WAY bigger than my 375 sq ft shop needs, and the timer is pointless. I simply turn off the lights and I take away power for it anyway… But that is another story all together… And it will have to wait for about 2 more weeks as Grizzly is back ordered on this model…
> 
> Well, tonight and tomorrow I will be able to work on the fence, meaning more is coming out of the shop. I bet I am going to drive LOML nuts with the storage projects I need to start on though!


some day I hope to have a standalone shop and not an attach garage so it will be harder of the wife to put hear junk in it and all the crap that get pulled out of the car and left foe me to clean up and throe out


----------



## dbhost

*3 large(ish) boxes gone, and a mess more light... Free stuff for Houston / Galveston area LJs.*

Okay almost gone. At least they are empty now…

Now that I have the majority of the fence material out in the back yard, being installed, I had some time to put up my last 2 shop lights… Which may not seem like much, but those boxes take up a bunch of room in my shop, not to mention the last 2 bulbs in the original case of bulbs.

So now the shop has a grand total of 6, 4 foot, 2 bulb shop light fixtures neatly arranged along the ceiling, and one that is still somewhat will nilly that hasn't been yanked down yet (that one is slated to go on the pending workbench hutch in the near future…).

So the 3 big boxes are now bundled up, waiting to be kicked to the curb tomorrow. I have also been finding empty boxes from various projects and equipment, like small parts boxes from the portable AC unit, a box from my Crate MBX-10 practice amp, tons of dialysis supply boxes (from my BIL… I need to talk with him, or my wife about proper box disposal…).

I am so annoyed with the poor quality of the Plano plastic shelving units that are hogging up that west wall, that I am busting my backside trying to empty them out, and I will be throwing them out. If any LJs from the Houston / Galveston metro area are interested, PM me, come get them, and they are yours for free! They would be fine for lighter loads than I am doing. I need the heavy duty, MUCH thicker plastic shelves that Lowes is carrying these days…

So okay, now the lighting is more or less complete, I am starting to see this thing called floor again, my fence is looking, well almost like a fence again, and before you know it, I will be replacing / repairing the siding and trim around the garage doors, including fixing up my vents. Oh and also finishing up insulating that second garage door…

By the time the shop is good and ready for the A/C to really be effective, I will be needing to heat that sucker!

Oh well, at least I am making progress right?

All in all, I am more or less happy with the shape my shop is taking, but I have so far to go, it is easy to get discouraged (I have to roll out my smoker, and move a pile of boxes just to find my table saw).


----------



## RonPeters

dbhost said:


> *3 large(ish) boxes gone, and a mess more light... Free stuff for Houston / Galveston area LJs.*
> 
> Okay almost gone. At least they are empty now…
> 
> Now that I have the majority of the fence material out in the back yard, being installed, I had some time to put up my last 2 shop lights… Which may not seem like much, but those boxes take up a bunch of room in my shop, not to mention the last 2 bulbs in the original case of bulbs.
> 
> So now the shop has a grand total of 6, 4 foot, 2 bulb shop light fixtures neatly arranged along the ceiling, and one that is still somewhat will nilly that hasn't been yanked down yet (that one is slated to go on the pending workbench hutch in the near future…).
> 
> So the 3 big boxes are now bundled up, waiting to be kicked to the curb tomorrow. I have also been finding empty boxes from various projects and equipment, like small parts boxes from the portable AC unit, a box from my Crate MBX-10 practice amp, tons of dialysis supply boxes (from my BIL… I need to talk with him, or my wife about proper box disposal…).
> 
> I am so annoyed with the poor quality of the Plano plastic shelving units that are hogging up that west wall, that I am busting my backside trying to empty them out, and I will be throwing them out. If any LJs from the Houston / Galveston metro area are interested, PM me, come get them, and they are yours for free! They would be fine for lighter loads than I am doing. I need the heavy duty, MUCH thicker plastic shelves that Lowes is carrying these days…
> 
> So okay, now the lighting is more or less complete, I am starting to see this thing called floor again, my fence is looking, well almost like a fence again, and before you know it, I will be replacing / repairing the siding and trim around the garage doors, including fixing up my vents. Oh and also finishing up insulating that second garage door…
> 
> By the time the shop is good and ready for the A/C to really be effective, I will be needing to heat that sucker!
> 
> Oh well, at least I am making progress right?
> 
> All in all, I am more or less happy with the shape my shop is taking, but I have so far to go, it is easy to get discouraged (I have to roll out my smoker, and move a pile of boxes just to find my table saw).


Good project for today!

I just cleaned up 'part' of the garage space today. I found I had a 5 gallon bucket sitting there waiting to be used for the short scraps that one just hates to toss. You never know when a small piece will shim up, or clamp up a glue job.

Also organized the wood a little better.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *3 large(ish) boxes gone, and a mess more light... Free stuff for Houston / Galveston area LJs.*
> 
> Okay almost gone. At least they are empty now…
> 
> Now that I have the majority of the fence material out in the back yard, being installed, I had some time to put up my last 2 shop lights… Which may not seem like much, but those boxes take up a bunch of room in my shop, not to mention the last 2 bulbs in the original case of bulbs.
> 
> So now the shop has a grand total of 6, 4 foot, 2 bulb shop light fixtures neatly arranged along the ceiling, and one that is still somewhat will nilly that hasn't been yanked down yet (that one is slated to go on the pending workbench hutch in the near future…).
> 
> So the 3 big boxes are now bundled up, waiting to be kicked to the curb tomorrow. I have also been finding empty boxes from various projects and equipment, like small parts boxes from the portable AC unit, a box from my Crate MBX-10 practice amp, tons of dialysis supply boxes (from my BIL… I need to talk with him, or my wife about proper box disposal…).
> 
> I am so annoyed with the poor quality of the Plano plastic shelving units that are hogging up that west wall, that I am busting my backside trying to empty them out, and I will be throwing them out. If any LJs from the Houston / Galveston metro area are interested, PM me, come get them, and they are yours for free! They would be fine for lighter loads than I am doing. I need the heavy duty, MUCH thicker plastic shelves that Lowes is carrying these days…
> 
> So okay, now the lighting is more or less complete, I am starting to see this thing called floor again, my fence is looking, well almost like a fence again, and before you know it, I will be replacing / repairing the siding and trim around the garage doors, including fixing up my vents. Oh and also finishing up insulating that second garage door…
> 
> By the time the shop is good and ready for the A/C to really be effective, I will be needing to heat that sucker!
> 
> Oh well, at least I am making progress right?
> 
> All in all, I am more or less happy with the shape my shop is taking, but I have so far to go, it is easy to get discouraged (I have to roll out my smoker, and move a pile of boxes just to find my table saw).


I have picked up a number of Gorilla shelving units, (no relationship to Gorilla glue) at Costco. Totally indestructible, with adjustable steel rimmed shelves with the center of the shelf particle board. The legs are perforated angle steel. Great for bolting other things to, and I think they will take huge amounts of weight. Most of mine are the heavyweight version, but I have one of the lighter smaller version to fit on a short wall. Bought them about 15 to 20 years ago. They will never die. I also use a buch of kitchen cabinets left over from remodels.

Saturday was quiet on call, although Friday was sort of busy. Today is anybody's guess. I have city call at the busiest hospital in the state today (Sunday), and that can be a killer….........

Have a good one….........

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*I should have stopped while I was ahead...*

but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.

I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….

After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!

Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…

Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have stopped while I was ahead...*
> 
> but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.
> 
> I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….
> 
> After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!
> 
> Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…
> 
> Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


I am very familiar with the feeling, although I usually can sleep after a day like that. A glass of wine, or two, or the equivalent in beer, perhaps with about 600 to 800 mgm of ibuprofen…........call it a prescription and have a good night's sleep…............

................that's the "Take two aspirin and go to bed"....... equivalent for a ***********************************….....(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I should have stopped while I was ahead...*
> 
> but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.
> 
> I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….
> 
> After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!
> 
> Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…
> 
> Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


Actually, I have gotten this way before. I did the take 2 Advil with about a liter of water thing (hydration you know!) and was able to sleep okay. I am stiff as an ironing board today though. I need to get by the drug store and get some more epsom salt to help soak this away….

I've never handled heat really well, but it seems to be getting worse as I get older… So what does the rocket scientist do but move south and east toward the gulf of Mexico… Duh…

The weather reports have been saying this weekend is supposed to be nothing but thunderstorms. I see some dark clouds, but no rain yet.. I think the weather guys got it off by a few days…

My wife must think I am nuts though. I keep opening the shop door to admire all the pretty lights now..

I am taking today away from the shop, or pretty much any kind of work, and am just going to relax and catch my breath as it were, then get hard after it again tomorrow night…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have stopped while I was ahead...*
> 
> but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.
> 
> I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….
> 
> After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!
> 
> Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…
> 
> Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


When I get stiff, it is a lost day. I sympathize. Hope you finally get the shop to where it functions like you want it. The insulation and all will help it stay warm (if it ever gets cold there) as well as cool in the summer…..

.........I am just hanging out answering the phone….....no calamities anyway.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I should have stopped while I was ahead...*
> 
> but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.
> 
> I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….
> 
> After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!
> 
> Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…
> 
> Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


I am close to having the area by the second bay door clear enough I can finally take the sheets of insulation out of the other bay and start insulating door #2. That will be a good improvement… Even though it is hotter than Lucifer's living room in there until the AC has been running at least an hour, at least it is staying under 100. Last summer, my shop regularly hovered in the low 120s… So what sealing and insulating I have done thus far has had an impact,

I got to just sit on my back porch tonight sipping a Mike's cranberry and just enjoy the fact that the nieghbors across the bayou no longer have a view straight to my house… That alone is worth the sore muscles…

The only thing resembling work I did today was to pull the trash bag out of the shop and put it on the curb… Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have stopped while I was ahead...*
> 
> but making forward progress just felt so good. I kept working, straight through the heat, and soaking through 3 different sets of clothes, and it was satisfying to get things done today, but man am I SORE, and I bet tomorrow is gonna be a LOT worse.
> 
> I am finding more and more floor, and more of my tools that I was starting to wonder, "now where did I put that?" like my pull saw, hack saw, both of my combination squares, and most of my tape measures, are back in their rightful places. There are still tools vacant from their spots on the peg board, most notably air nailers, wrecking bar, claw hammer, and level. No the fence is NOT done yet, but it is within 10 feet of finished….
> 
> After installing the 2 remaining shop lights, I found myself replacing cool white bulbs with the sunstik bulbs that have been stashed around the shop for a while now. Talk about day and night difference!
> 
> Well now that things are starting to go in the right direction, I find that there is much more that needs to happen as I have surplus lumber from the fence project, specifically 4×4 posts, and PT 1×6 rot boards. I also have PT 2×4s that were recycled off of the old fence, that are in the process, combined with some of the new material, into a potting bench for LOML, basically a pressure treated, 2×4 topped version of my workbench. Nice, solid, and rot resistant. Not to mention a place for her to keep her stuff OUT of my shop…
> 
> Well now that I am bone tired sore from head to toe (I sure do miss being 20!), I get to figure out how to be able to get to sleep tonight.


Well, I am sitting here drinking coffee, and as I write my weekend call duty is ending. Few phones calls last night, but didn't have to go out. It is just like having a big load taken off your shoulders when a weekend call session ends. The man on call for a call group does everything for his call partner's patients that he or she would do for them, both in the hospital for postop and postpartum patients and anyone that goes into labor, or calls with a question. Then I had city call for one hospital, and thats for anyone arriving at the hospital who doesn't have a doctor in the required specialist category, in my case, OB-GYN. Basically you are responsible for all your call groups work for the weekend, and for city call, it is anyone who does not have an OB-GYN doc, including patients who decide, for instance, that they don't want to go to the native hospital, where they normally receive their care, but on a whim, after going into labor, end up at one of the private hospitals…......a very common occurrance.

The idea is that when I have a weekend off, I don't have to be responsible for anything. We also have a weekday schedule, so you can drop off the earth medically, if you want, for days in a row. It is a necessary part of our lives. This was a traded weekend, meaning someone unexpectedly wanted this weekend off, so they will take my weekend for October, which now means no weekend call for me for two months, since I was already ahead on weekends. Trading is important, because all of us find that we unexpectedly want to go some place or do something that interfers with the schedule. So we bend over backwards to oblige.

So hope you feel better today, enjoy a little privacy, and feel the satisfaction of a shop and garage becoming much more useful. I organized my shop decades ago, and it just morphs along with added features over the years. Right now, it really needs a lot of work to become a woodworking hobby shop. But we are getting there.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*More cleaning, oh yeah, I remember that stool!*

So with what little time I could eke out for myself again last night, I managed to get out to the shop and do a little tiny bit more cleaning, I finished moving a stack of lumber from next to the workbench only to find that it was hiding a GIANT mound of plane shavings, and a Woodcraft padded stool. I kind of forgot I had 2 of those…

Well, lazy me decided to plug in the DC and just suck the plane shavings up, and away into the Thien Separator they went… I also found the blank of the drill press table I was building and stopped when time was running short, I need to get back after that, SOON… Along with that, I found 2 boxes of Black Mamba fireworks, a brick of Lord only knows what, and about half a case of sparklers. It looks like we forgot some stuff for the 4th of July… I really don't want this stuff in my garage until next year. I might have to set them off for a new years party or something…

I started looking into my cutoff bin, and realized, I have a mess of cutoffs that are small enough, that I don not want to bother with them… Mostly the stuff I am thinking about pitching is low grade plywood cutoffs, that are relatively small. I guess we will see. Again, how do I get rid of all of the junk?

Likewise, I am finding that there are still piles and piles of lawn and garden junk that are just sitting there on plastic shelves, taunting me…

My plan here, is to get my hands on some largeish boxes, box up similar things together, electronics stuff here, lawn and garden there, plumbing in another etc… and get those cheap (insert expletive here) Plano shelves OUT of my shop. The Heavy Duty one I got from Lowes I actually like, it has capacity, and space to be useful. I have a space carved out in my shop design just for one more of those racks… Of course that rack will be repurposed to holding project parts once the garden shed gets done… But that is a way down the road for now…

So I just keep plodding forward, a little tiny bit at a time… I should soon be able to start ripping down sheet rock woo hoo!


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *More cleaning, oh yeah, I remember that stool!*
> 
> So with what little time I could eke out for myself again last night, I managed to get out to the shop and do a little tiny bit more cleaning, I finished moving a stack of lumber from next to the workbench only to find that it was hiding a GIANT mound of plane shavings, and a Woodcraft padded stool. I kind of forgot I had 2 of those…
> 
> Well, lazy me decided to plug in the DC and just suck the plane shavings up, and away into the Thien Separator they went… I also found the blank of the drill press table I was building and stopped when time was running short, I need to get back after that, SOON… Along with that, I found 2 boxes of Black Mamba fireworks, a brick of Lord only knows what, and about half a case of sparklers. It looks like we forgot some stuff for the 4th of July… I really don't want this stuff in my garage until next year. I might have to set them off for a new years party or something…
> 
> I started looking into my cutoff bin, and realized, I have a mess of cutoffs that are small enough, that I don not want to bother with them… Mostly the stuff I am thinking about pitching is low grade plywood cutoffs, that are relatively small. I guess we will see. Again, how do I get rid of all of the junk?
> 
> Likewise, I am finding that there are still piles and piles of lawn and garden junk that are just sitting there on plastic shelves, taunting me…
> 
> My plan here, is to get my hands on some largeish boxes, box up similar things together, electronics stuff here, lawn and garden there, plumbing in another etc… and get those cheap (insert expletive here) Plano shelves OUT of my shop. The Heavy Duty one I got from Lowes I actually like, it has capacity, and space to be useful. I have a space carved out in my shop design just for one more of those racks… Of course that rack will be repurposed to holding project parts once the garden shed gets done… But that is a way down the road for now…
> 
> So I just keep plodding forward, a little tiny bit at a time… I should soon be able to start ripping down sheet rock woo hoo!


sounds like a plan.

I am in the process of reorganization myself, and decided to just trash all the cutoffs that I have , as I noticed I don't REALLY ever go for them. - except for some nice pieces that I plan on using for some drawer pulls. already cleared out 2 32gall trash bags out. I'm liking seeing floors once again!

I am still undecided about adding a thien separator to my DC. it is my understanding that it decreases the air flow significantly. have you noticed that on yours?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More cleaning, oh yeah, I remember that stool!*
> 
> So with what little time I could eke out for myself again last night, I managed to get out to the shop and do a little tiny bit more cleaning, I finished moving a stack of lumber from next to the workbench only to find that it was hiding a GIANT mound of plane shavings, and a Woodcraft padded stool. I kind of forgot I had 2 of those…
> 
> Well, lazy me decided to plug in the DC and just suck the plane shavings up, and away into the Thien Separator they went… I also found the blank of the drill press table I was building and stopped when time was running short, I need to get back after that, SOON… Along with that, I found 2 boxes of Black Mamba fireworks, a brick of Lord only knows what, and about half a case of sparklers. It looks like we forgot some stuff for the 4th of July… I really don't want this stuff in my garage until next year. I might have to set them off for a new years party or something…
> 
> I started looking into my cutoff bin, and realized, I have a mess of cutoffs that are small enough, that I don not want to bother with them… Mostly the stuff I am thinking about pitching is low grade plywood cutoffs, that are relatively small. I guess we will see. Again, how do I get rid of all of the junk?
> 
> Likewise, I am finding that there are still piles and piles of lawn and garden junk that are just sitting there on plastic shelves, taunting me…
> 
> My plan here, is to get my hands on some largeish boxes, box up similar things together, electronics stuff here, lawn and garden there, plumbing in another etc… and get those cheap (insert expletive here) Plano shelves OUT of my shop. The Heavy Duty one I got from Lowes I actually like, it has capacity, and space to be useful. I have a space carved out in my shop design just for one more of those racks… Of course that rack will be repurposed to holding project parts once the garden shed gets done… But that is a way down the road for now…
> 
> So I just keep plodding forward, a little tiny bit at a time… I should soon be able to start ripping down sheet rock woo hoo!


Nope. But then again, I added the Thien separator, and the Wynn filter at the same time, so my air flow seemed to go up. I have bypassed the Thien separator a couple of times just to test, at the end of 20' of 4" S&D, followed up by 10' of flex (testing mind you), there was no real impact on the ability to suck up a huge pile of flour ish powdery sawdust. There WAS however a HUGE difference in how clean the filter stayed afterwards…

IF you are concerned about the impact of an external separator, you could always just put the baffle in your DCs inlet ring.


----------



## dbhost

*The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*

Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…

And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).

I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…

Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…

I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?

FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


............why that sounds as satisfying as…......squeezing a big zit…................(-:

Perhaps the analogy isn't too far off…...........(-:

Got waylayed, while preparing to rout slots in the project table top, by the sudden need to design another shop project. You, know, a totally unique one off Rube Goldberg thing. A portable plenum for the dust collection system. Just for portable tools. This ought to really be fun…...............so later…......

Do you suppose I will finish something this weekend?

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


Who knows? I am enjoying progress, but nothing is totally complete. I am not sure if it's the heat, my weight, residual damage from car accidents, but I certainly end up feeling MUCH older than I ought to after a full day of hard physical labor… This coming from a guy that had his first career as a mechanic, which is a very physical job…

I need to figure out how to reinforce any uprights on the to be built lumber rack just so it doesn't simply slide apart when some pressure is put on it. I have plenty of 2×4 and 4×4 stock to do this, I basically just need to "git 'r done" as it were… Probably not going to happen today. (the whole Sunday thing….), Thank heavens I tacked comp time days to this holiday weekend, I can get through today, and still have a couple of days off left to get work around the house done. I might just have the gate, and outdoor lumber rack finished before I go back to work…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


I am enjoying a 4 day weekend…......I didn't realize it until Friday when Sherie noted it was Labor Day weekend. So I spent 5 hours designing my thigamabob, and tomorrow morning I will build it. Don't think it will be to difficult. I usually engineer things for ease of construction. I print out a SU plan complete with dimensions, that helps a lot. So have a good day…....

....later

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


We've been without power since early today, power company guys just left. Blew the heck out of the entire neighborhood… Nothing got done, HOWEVER…. I did get to enjoy Vampires Suck, which was a LOT of fun, and then The Other Guys, which was even funnier… All in all a good afternoon… However, no power, no crock pot, no crock pot, no pot roast like we had planned for dinner. I am thinking tonight might be a good night for tacos…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


.......or hamburgers and fries from the nearby hamburger joint…...........(-:

May the Power be with you…................

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


I am so mad I could spit. I had planned to get that gate finished and up this weekend. That requires power tools in the back yard, no power yesterday, and now it's raining today and tomorrow! I did manage to get 4 of the stays for my lumber rack cut, and waiting for the other 4. I might have to go back to using a hand saw to finish this if it is going to happen today though…

The plan is to basically take 2 of the surplus 4×4x8 posts, lay them 18" apart, then 2' in from the ends attach basically a wooden square "hoop" of 2×4s, so that there is a slightly less than 4' spread between them. Once assembled, fill with surplus fence pickets, 2×4s, 2×8s and various trim and molding pieces, and worthy of saving cutoffs. Even my plywood cutoffs should fit in it… I can then cover that up with a tarp, and secure it down with the old 4×4s that are past protecting.

This will provide the access I need to the west wall. The long and quite anxiously awaited wall access…. Oh well, I guess I have waited this long to be able to get this far, I can be patient a little longer….


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The flimsy shelves are GONE... And I HURT...*
> 
> Well, I managed to pull my stacks of old construction grade 2x material, and BORG S4S pine and oak out, not to mention the stacks of cedar, and other misc sawdust waiting to be made. I also yanked out probably a quarter of a yard of various plywood, pine, and other misc cutoffs…
> 
> And when I finally got to the wall, I managed to pull what little remained of the material that was on them, and removed the bad shelving units (woo hoo!).
> 
> I have taken the drill press, and band saw and moved them into their final destination spots, which is good, and put in another one of the large black plastic heavy duty shelving units from Lowes, and rearranged the wall mount hooks for my lawn and garden tools. I now have for the most part, lawn and garden compressed into a 4' wide x 6' deep niche in the garage, small enough of a space that I feel comfortable keeping all of that material in my shop. Yes the extra space would be nice, but I can live with it like this…
> 
> Next up on the agenda, is to move the remaining lumber scrap SOMEWHERE for safe keeping. Since I need to move it out of the shop for a while, I was considering talking some of those construction grade 2×4s, and building a lumber rack, that I can store my material on, and cover with a tarp…
> 
> I guess the big question is, what do I need to make sure of when I set this up? What do I need to be careful of when I set this up? How to best protect my lumber while it is outside?
> 
> FWIW, moving all that lumber, lawn equipment and whatnot has got my muscles good and sore, yet again… I have several days off ahead of me as it is, and have much more to do. God willing and the creek don't rise as it were…


I think we had rain for about 40 days in a row here this summer. Not that it rained all day, it just rained every day. Just got Sherie's new printer installed, and reorganized the wiring in her computer center, took almost two hours when everything was said and done. Now will have do reinstall her AV stuff, but not today, unless it is very late.

Off to the shop…..............

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *

Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!

Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..

It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!

Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…

2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.

Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…

Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…

All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


----------



## helluvawreck

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


I know what you must be going through. A while back I had to move my old work benches out and my new ones in; however, to do that was no easy task. I had to move all sorts of things. I ended up moving a lot of stuff outside and hoped that it wouldn't rain. Fortunately it didn't rain and the shop was better than before. You'll get it back in shape and it will be better than before. A shop will always be a work in process. Good luck.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


That's part of the problem. The tropics are nice and busy, dumping all sorts of extra rain on us now… My week is pretty much shot…

I do have some back trouble, which was caused by a car wreck 10 years ago, it usually doesn't bug me, but these last 2 weeks I could really use a hot tub, and a deep tissue massage… All this moving of stuff isn't helping matters at all..


----------



## helluvawreck

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


I'm sorry. I had a ruptured disc about 30 years ago but it still acts up so I have to watch it like a hawk to prevent it from going out on me. I hope you get through it without hurting your back. That's the last thing you would need. Good luck.


----------



## longgone

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


You definitely have to be cautious with your back. I had a slipped disk in the past and I definitely can say that it was as painful as a futhermucker. I am now very cautious when doing any heavy lifting. Be careful.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


Absolutely, My issues are muscular in nature. The docs have told me that everything is fine, but I can tell you, it's not. Long story short, I was stopped on the freeway due to a wreck right in front of me, the old full size Pontiac full of "undocumented workers" didn't bother noticing, and ran smooth up into my truck at 70 MPH. (85 Pontiac Parisienne vs. 2000 Ford Ranger).

Now I am a big guy, and have been since the late 90's (I put a ton of weight on during my first marriage due to depression issues…). So at 325 lbs, and a 70 MPH rear ender, I managed to break the seat back on my truck, and crush the rear wall of the cab, and the front wall of the bed, I was looking at sky when pieces stopped flying…

Now to avoid being taken to Ben Taub hospital in Houston where you only seem to get seen on an emergency basis if you have been stabbed or shot, I insisted on a rental car, and a trip to Clear Lake Regional, an hour away… I had torn muscles, and glass in my head. Now my head doesn't bother me, but every now and then, the muscles that had been injured, well just hurt like hades… Especially if I overdo it physically. This is partially the fault of the wreck, and partially the fault of my fat a**...I have lost a considerable amount of weight since then…


----------



## Gregn

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


It sounds as if you were sittin and thinkin again in the shop. LOL I know cause I have the same problem. What seems like a fairly simple task generally makes me ask myself, What was I thinking in the first place. The rewards afterward far out weigh the headache, backache, legs getting sore and stiff and all the other pains and interruptions of doing what was once thought just a simple task. Take lots of breaks it will still be there later at least thats my way of thinking.


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


AAAH, the move mess from THIS SIDE of the shop, to THAT SIDE of the shop - inspiring at first, depressing while at it. lol. good thing is - although it may not seem like it- you are setting up a base to build on, so now that things will be put back into place, things will be more accessible, and much easier to work with. just takes time sometimes, and doesn't always seem like it's getting along while at it - although it most certainly is.

good luck with the process.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


My problem is my shop sort of grew organically, until it became a disaster. I have been making several attempts at organizing the disaster, but it was obvious my initial attempts at organization were utter, and complete failures… So over time, I developed an organization plan in Sketchup, tweaked it, and twisted it around, until I found a setup that works for me and my tasks. Now I am busy shoving things around in a way too crowded shop, trying to make it at least LOOK like I know what I am doing. The next stages AFTER getting the layout down, is of course… Ripping it all down to insulate and electrify… Then putting it all back up again… I think I need a beer or two in the process just to replace the fluids lost with all the sweat you know?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


Last time I did any heavy organization was when I put in the DC, hose, and hardware, but my shop was in its basic organization it is in now. Although running 220V everywhere was kind of a pain also. Today I am working on a wierd gizmo to further improve my DC at the tool, especially freehand routing, drilling, sanding, etc of larger items. Smaller ones can go on my downdraft table. Hopefully I will make some headway or finish this item today. It is not difficult construction.

I do a lot of pacing when I work, stopping for a break, answering email, etc. I did things nonstop when I was young and full of energy. I am no longer young and I am a little short on energy.

But sounds like progress there, it also sounds like maybe some overdue organization? *When I organize, it is always long long overdue…........(-:*

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


Not overdue, right on time… The problem is I have to get disorganized to get organized if that makes sense…

I have the lumber rack up, and very solid. I am looking forward to loading it up so I can clear the junk off my floor, and move on to hanging shelves on the other side of the shop… I have overdone it badly two weekends in a row however, and LOML has errands that she wants me to run tomorrow…. and Sunday isn't going to happen. My Air filter should arrive Monday, from the looks of things, it will have to wait in the corner for a couple of days until I get things cleared enough to put it up….


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Why is cleanup making it more of a mess? *
> 
> Oh yeah, I took stuff off the wall!
> 
> Okay so I am busy trying to make a disk slip or something by stripping my 10' wall section between the tool stacker, and the clamp rack completely down to the sheet rock. Now this is no small task. Everything small enough was stuffed in to four clearance priced totes from Walmart $3.00 each, and I will re-use them for holding project components when I have to make smallish production runs of parts..
> 
> It's the bigger stuff that is causing the problem. Moving the lathe out of the way, sort of, and it's the sort of that isn't helping matters at all. It needs to be toward the front of the shop, but no it is now sort of slid up against the work bench. The sheet goods are just sort of leaning there, and the shelf and closet brackets are sitting on top of the totes, that are now on the table saw and work bench. Ugh!
> 
> Well, to make my way to this wall, I had to move out a BUNCH of stuff. Among the moved items were…
> 
> 2 power drills in cases, B&D rotary tool in case, Dremel accessory box, Rockler blade cleaning kit, gallon of blade & bit cleaner, large selection of sandpaper, jig saw and blades in case, circular saw, guide, blades and wrenches in case, Arrow electric brad nailer in case, biscuit joiner in case, 6" buffer in case, small box of dust collection parts, small assortment of templates, three, thirty nine drawer bins (the cheapie plastic jobs from Home Depot) full of misc hardware, a ton of measuring and marking tools, a few misc router accessories, and my fire extinguisher (which will get mounted closer to the back wall by the workbench), and a pair of folding extending sawhorses.
> 
> Now with the wall segment clear, and all of the sheet rock anchors removed, I am leaving the holes for now, remember that this sheet rock is scheduled to be ripped down, insulation put in, and fresh sheet rock put up…, anyway, with the wall segment clear, and the stud locations marked. I am ready to get in ASAP and mount up the wall standards. These are the Closetmaid heavy duty standards that I got at Lowes on clearance. They were a heck of a bargain when I got them. 6' standards for something like $1.25 each if I recall correctly…
> 
> Once the standards are in as they should be, the sheet goods go back to where they were, the brackets go into position, and the long stock gets put up. The lathe goes back (temporarily, and then I figure out just WHAT I am going to do with the handheld tools and such. My plan was to build on to my wall workbench where the peg board is, by adding upright supports, and then adding a shelf to the back of that bench, and directly attaching the peg board. This will kill some of the upper peg board access, but I can live with that for now… I will be adding peg board later on anyway…
> 
> All in all a good day, and good progress being made, especially considering the other stuff I had to do before hand… So even though it looks like my shop was hit by a tornado, it wasn't… Lord willing this will all be done before my descendants need to use my shop to build my coffin…


You do sound pretty resolute and intense. I am the quintessential procrastinatorator. My motto….....why do it today if it can be put off till tomorrow?

Actually my problem is being OCD. I had to learn to procrastinate and put things off, because I was killing myself. So about 15 to 20 years ago, I convinced myself to quit being so intense. I probably added 10 years to my life doing that. And I bought a different house, partly to gain the dedicated shop area. All that helped the organization thing a lot.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*More shop organization. Hey, I have a FLOOR!*

Yes, a silly thing to take notice of, but I have a floor under all that lumber, and whatnot…

Now having said that, I have a LONG way to go before the useless junk is fully out of the shop, but the weekend did some some productivity.

On Friday night, I had managed to get the lathe, and badly disorganized stack of sheet goods and sheet cutoffs moved away from the wall. The lumber rack was installed.

Saturday daytime was shot to, well let's just say it's neither Heaven, nor Houston… Saturday evening I did manage to get about 1/3 of the lumber that needed to be put up, up into the lumber rack. The sheet goods, including the decent sized cutoffs were put in their proper place, and the lathe was put back, temporarily against the sheet goods on the wall. I still have to get the junk out of the west bay before the lathe finds its final home…

Yesterday was the big day. Not entirely in the shop, but I managed to mow, edge, weed eat and pull the weeds from both front and back yards, the gate frame was FINALLY mounted up, and the center rail for the gate frame was installed. This means tonight, the rot board and the few remaining pickets get installed, and this weekend, or sooner if time allows, I have to get to Home Depot, or Lowes, buy, and install a proper gate latch.

The 5" jumper hose came in from Grizzly last week as well, and the split lock pipe had to be, uh, reduced, and the hose stretched (hair dryer) to make it all fit nice, but the outlet is set up to go between the Thien and the DC. I am having a SERIOUS debate if I want to just buy a shorter 5" nipple for the inlet to the Thien, or a pair of HVAC duct crimpers to reduce the size. I am leaning toward the nipple as I will never use the crimpers again as long as I live I suspect… This is going to leave me with a bit of surplus 5" duct that is simply trash. I may end up using some of the sheet metal to cap off where the original 4" inlet went into the lid….

Tonight, my back willing, I am planning on moving the remainder of the full length stock to the lumber rack, then starting on the shorter cutoffs.

I have WAY too much in the way of SYP cutoffs, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I am seriously considering just chunking that stuff to the curb… I need the room WAY more than I need a mess of cutoffs…

am dangerously close to ready for my sheet rock work to get started. I need to figure out what to do with my hand held power tools while that is in work. I may have to do that overhead hutch sort of layout on the Strong Tie and 2×4 workbench. just to get that stuff off the table saw, and I should do it SOON…

The hurry to get the cutoffs out, and off my floor is because UPS is supposed to be at my house today, with my Grizzly G0752 Hanging Air Filter with remote… I better be happy with this thing, Grizzly has made me wait an unreasonable amount of time for it to finally show up, and for $30.00 more I could have had the Jet that went on sale after I bought the Grizzly… Anyway, the idea is to get this thing up, and mounted ASAP… I also need to get my canoe DOWN and out to the yard as soon as I can secure the back yard. The "Hitching Post" for the boat is installed and ready to go. A simple LARGE U bolt and plate concreted in to a small post hole. The boat will rest of saw horses, and have a heavy duty bicycle cable lock arrangement, the boat will be covered with a home made Tyvek boat cover to keep UV from killing my plastic boat, and keep the critters out of it. FWIW, I know the locking setup isn't the best, but it is just to keep the honest people honest. This is a Pelican canoe, not a Mad River or Old Town… I want to take care of it not go psycho over it…

Likewise, my dust collection corner, including the Craftsman toolbox is getting rearranged, and the Canoe Hauler T post, and Hitch Haul cargo carrier are going to be moved behind the tool box. Which should roll aside easy enough to grab those items when needed.The Hitch Haul hasn't been used in 4 years though, I used it ALL the time with my old Ranger, but the F150 bed is big enough I haven't needed the extra space…

We have also made good progress peeling back the layers thick of bad 1980s and 1990s wallpaper in the guest bath, we should be ready to replace the puppy chewed up trim, and patch the sheet rock this upcoming weekend as well… Once that is done, apply the texture, let that dry, prime and paint those walls!

I SERIOUSLY need help with these projects. I have way too much to do, in too short of a time period, and I am running myself stupid trying to do them… Oh well, that is kind of the story of my life…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More shop organization. Hey, I have a FLOOR!*
> 
> Yes, a silly thing to take notice of, but I have a floor under all that lumber, and whatnot…
> 
> Now having said that, I have a LONG way to go before the useless junk is fully out of the shop, but the weekend did some some productivity.
> 
> On Friday night, I had managed to get the lathe, and badly disorganized stack of sheet goods and sheet cutoffs moved away from the wall. The lumber rack was installed.
> 
> Saturday daytime was shot to, well let's just say it's neither Heaven, nor Houston… Saturday evening I did manage to get about 1/3 of the lumber that needed to be put up, up into the lumber rack. The sheet goods, including the decent sized cutoffs were put in their proper place, and the lathe was put back, temporarily against the sheet goods on the wall. I still have to get the junk out of the west bay before the lathe finds its final home…
> 
> Yesterday was the big day. Not entirely in the shop, but I managed to mow, edge, weed eat and pull the weeds from both front and back yards, the gate frame was FINALLY mounted up, and the center rail for the gate frame was installed. This means tonight, the rot board and the few remaining pickets get installed, and this weekend, or sooner if time allows, I have to get to Home Depot, or Lowes, buy, and install a proper gate latch.
> 
> The 5" jumper hose came in from Grizzly last week as well, and the split lock pipe had to be, uh, reduced, and the hose stretched (hair dryer) to make it all fit nice, but the outlet is set up to go between the Thien and the DC. I am having a SERIOUS debate if I want to just buy a shorter 5" nipple for the inlet to the Thien, or a pair of HVAC duct crimpers to reduce the size. I am leaning toward the nipple as I will never use the crimpers again as long as I live I suspect… This is going to leave me with a bit of surplus 5" duct that is simply trash. I may end up using some of the sheet metal to cap off where the original 4" inlet went into the lid….
> 
> Tonight, my back willing, I am planning on moving the remainder of the full length stock to the lumber rack, then starting on the shorter cutoffs.
> 
> I have WAY too much in the way of SYP cutoffs, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I am seriously considering just chunking that stuff to the curb… I need the room WAY more than I need a mess of cutoffs…
> 
> am dangerously close to ready for my sheet rock work to get started. I need to figure out what to do with my hand held power tools while that is in work. I may have to do that overhead hutch sort of layout on the Strong Tie and 2×4 workbench. just to get that stuff off the table saw, and I should do it SOON…
> 
> The hurry to get the cutoffs out, and off my floor is because UPS is supposed to be at my house today, with my Grizzly G0752 Hanging Air Filter with remote… I better be happy with this thing, Grizzly has made me wait an unreasonable amount of time for it to finally show up, and for $30.00 more I could have had the Jet that went on sale after I bought the Grizzly… Anyway, the idea is to get this thing up, and mounted ASAP… I also need to get my canoe DOWN and out to the yard as soon as I can secure the back yard. The "Hitching Post" for the boat is installed and ready to go. A simple LARGE U bolt and plate concreted in to a small post hole. The boat will rest of saw horses, and have a heavy duty bicycle cable lock arrangement, the boat will be covered with a home made Tyvek boat cover to keep UV from killing my plastic boat, and keep the critters out of it. FWIW, I know the locking setup isn't the best, but it is just to keep the honest people honest. This is a Pelican canoe, not a Mad River or Old Town… I want to take care of it not go psycho over it…
> 
> Likewise, my dust collection corner, including the Craftsman toolbox is getting rearranged, and the Canoe Hauler T post, and Hitch Haul cargo carrier are going to be moved behind the tool box. Which should roll aside easy enough to grab those items when needed.The Hitch Haul hasn't been used in 4 years though, I used it ALL the time with my old Ranger, but the F150 bed is big enough I haven't needed the extra space…
> 
> We have also made good progress peeling back the layers thick of bad 1980s and 1990s wallpaper in the guest bath, we should be ready to replace the puppy chewed up trim, and patch the sheet rock this upcoming weekend as well… Once that is done, apply the texture, let that dry, prime and paint those walls!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY need help with these projects. I have way too much to do, in too short of a time period, and I am running myself stupid trying to do them… Oh well, that is kind of the story of my life…


Re the canoe, I had a Core-Craft for about 20 years, it saw a lot of mileage in the Quetico-Superior canoe country and on miscellaneous trips in Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Alaska. It was fiberglass and a little heavy, but it held up well and survived the trip from Wisconsin to Alaska on top of my used Jimmy, including the Alaska Highway. Like the plastic, they do fade in the sun, and probably deterioriate very slowly from the UV.

I have got to throw a bunch of cutoffs away as well, they are not likely to be used. Some of them are probaly about 15 years old….........(-:

Did a bunch of design work this last weekend, but not much shop time. I keep using partially done shop projects to work on other shop projects, each of which was started for an obvious need. DC is a big one right now and I am building a Rube Goldberg mystery object to help with the DC with portable tools especially.

Off to Seattle, and subsequently Hawaii this weekend. Will try to keep in touch while gone.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More shop organization. Hey, I have a FLOOR!*
> 
> Yes, a silly thing to take notice of, but I have a floor under all that lumber, and whatnot…
> 
> Now having said that, I have a LONG way to go before the useless junk is fully out of the shop, but the weekend did some some productivity.
> 
> On Friday night, I had managed to get the lathe, and badly disorganized stack of sheet goods and sheet cutoffs moved away from the wall. The lumber rack was installed.
> 
> Saturday daytime was shot to, well let's just say it's neither Heaven, nor Houston… Saturday evening I did manage to get about 1/3 of the lumber that needed to be put up, up into the lumber rack. The sheet goods, including the decent sized cutoffs were put in their proper place, and the lathe was put back, temporarily against the sheet goods on the wall. I still have to get the junk out of the west bay before the lathe finds its final home…
> 
> Yesterday was the big day. Not entirely in the shop, but I managed to mow, edge, weed eat and pull the weeds from both front and back yards, the gate frame was FINALLY mounted up, and the center rail for the gate frame was installed. This means tonight, the rot board and the few remaining pickets get installed, and this weekend, or sooner if time allows, I have to get to Home Depot, or Lowes, buy, and install a proper gate latch.
> 
> The 5" jumper hose came in from Grizzly last week as well, and the split lock pipe had to be, uh, reduced, and the hose stretched (hair dryer) to make it all fit nice, but the outlet is set up to go between the Thien and the DC. I am having a SERIOUS debate if I want to just buy a shorter 5" nipple for the inlet to the Thien, or a pair of HVAC duct crimpers to reduce the size. I am leaning toward the nipple as I will never use the crimpers again as long as I live I suspect… This is going to leave me with a bit of surplus 5" duct that is simply trash. I may end up using some of the sheet metal to cap off where the original 4" inlet went into the lid….
> 
> Tonight, my back willing, I am planning on moving the remainder of the full length stock to the lumber rack, then starting on the shorter cutoffs.
> 
> I have WAY too much in the way of SYP cutoffs, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I am seriously considering just chunking that stuff to the curb… I need the room WAY more than I need a mess of cutoffs…
> 
> am dangerously close to ready for my sheet rock work to get started. I need to figure out what to do with my hand held power tools while that is in work. I may have to do that overhead hutch sort of layout on the Strong Tie and 2×4 workbench. just to get that stuff off the table saw, and I should do it SOON…
> 
> The hurry to get the cutoffs out, and off my floor is because UPS is supposed to be at my house today, with my Grizzly G0752 Hanging Air Filter with remote… I better be happy with this thing, Grizzly has made me wait an unreasonable amount of time for it to finally show up, and for $30.00 more I could have had the Jet that went on sale after I bought the Grizzly… Anyway, the idea is to get this thing up, and mounted ASAP… I also need to get my canoe DOWN and out to the yard as soon as I can secure the back yard. The "Hitching Post" for the boat is installed and ready to go. A simple LARGE U bolt and plate concreted in to a small post hole. The boat will rest of saw horses, and have a heavy duty bicycle cable lock arrangement, the boat will be covered with a home made Tyvek boat cover to keep UV from killing my plastic boat, and keep the critters out of it. FWIW, I know the locking setup isn't the best, but it is just to keep the honest people honest. This is a Pelican canoe, not a Mad River or Old Town… I want to take care of it not go psycho over it…
> 
> Likewise, my dust collection corner, including the Craftsman toolbox is getting rearranged, and the Canoe Hauler T post, and Hitch Haul cargo carrier are going to be moved behind the tool box. Which should roll aside easy enough to grab those items when needed.The Hitch Haul hasn't been used in 4 years though, I used it ALL the time with my old Ranger, but the F150 bed is big enough I haven't needed the extra space…
> 
> We have also made good progress peeling back the layers thick of bad 1980s and 1990s wallpaper in the guest bath, we should be ready to replace the puppy chewed up trim, and patch the sheet rock this upcoming weekend as well… Once that is done, apply the texture, let that dry, prime and paint those walls!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY need help with these projects. I have way too much to do, in too short of a time period, and I am running myself stupid trying to do them… Oh well, that is kind of the story of my life…


LOL. I have paddled most of the bayous and rivers in my area with my cheapie little Pelican. Mine is the Ram-XCell model, that is the Ram-X plastic sandwich around a foam core. it is heavy at 84 lbs dry, but an easy portage over short distances, usually I don't have to bother hauling the boat except from water to truck, and truck to water…

For what it's worth, the boat is a Pelican Excursion 146DLX, if you recall Coleman used to sell canoes, they were actually rebranded Pelicans… This is the second to the top of their line as it has Ash thwarts, and seats.

My BIL has an older Old Town Tripper 17' in his yard that has sat unprotected for several years. The results are very unpretty…

FWIW, if I had the $$ to indulge all of my hobbies to the depths I would like, that Canoe would be a Mad River Explorer KX Ultralite. 16' 6" and 48lbs with the wooden gunwales and seats. Can you say Kevlar is my friend? There is just something about the nearly $3,100.00 price tag that keeps me away from it…

The purge has actually already begun as the cutoffs from the fence project have already been tossed into the trash. I am sure my waste management professionals do NOT appreciate my cleanup efforts…


----------



## JimF

dbhost said:


> *More shop organization. Hey, I have a FLOOR!*
> 
> Yes, a silly thing to take notice of, but I have a floor under all that lumber, and whatnot…
> 
> Now having said that, I have a LONG way to go before the useless junk is fully out of the shop, but the weekend did some some productivity.
> 
> On Friday night, I had managed to get the lathe, and badly disorganized stack of sheet goods and sheet cutoffs moved away from the wall. The lumber rack was installed.
> 
> Saturday daytime was shot to, well let's just say it's neither Heaven, nor Houston… Saturday evening I did manage to get about 1/3 of the lumber that needed to be put up, up into the lumber rack. The sheet goods, including the decent sized cutoffs were put in their proper place, and the lathe was put back, temporarily against the sheet goods on the wall. I still have to get the junk out of the west bay before the lathe finds its final home…
> 
> Yesterday was the big day. Not entirely in the shop, but I managed to mow, edge, weed eat and pull the weeds from both front and back yards, the gate frame was FINALLY mounted up, and the center rail for the gate frame was installed. This means tonight, the rot board and the few remaining pickets get installed, and this weekend, or sooner if time allows, I have to get to Home Depot, or Lowes, buy, and install a proper gate latch.
> 
> The 5" jumper hose came in from Grizzly last week as well, and the split lock pipe had to be, uh, reduced, and the hose stretched (hair dryer) to make it all fit nice, but the outlet is set up to go between the Thien and the DC. I am having a SERIOUS debate if I want to just buy a shorter 5" nipple for the inlet to the Thien, or a pair of HVAC duct crimpers to reduce the size. I am leaning toward the nipple as I will never use the crimpers again as long as I live I suspect… This is going to leave me with a bit of surplus 5" duct that is simply trash. I may end up using some of the sheet metal to cap off where the original 4" inlet went into the lid….
> 
> Tonight, my back willing, I am planning on moving the remainder of the full length stock to the lumber rack, then starting on the shorter cutoffs.
> 
> I have WAY too much in the way of SYP cutoffs, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I am seriously considering just chunking that stuff to the curb… I need the room WAY more than I need a mess of cutoffs…
> 
> am dangerously close to ready for my sheet rock work to get started. I need to figure out what to do with my hand held power tools while that is in work. I may have to do that overhead hutch sort of layout on the Strong Tie and 2×4 workbench. just to get that stuff off the table saw, and I should do it SOON…
> 
> The hurry to get the cutoffs out, and off my floor is because UPS is supposed to be at my house today, with my Grizzly G0752 Hanging Air Filter with remote… I better be happy with this thing, Grizzly has made me wait an unreasonable amount of time for it to finally show up, and for $30.00 more I could have had the Jet that went on sale after I bought the Grizzly… Anyway, the idea is to get this thing up, and mounted ASAP… I also need to get my canoe DOWN and out to the yard as soon as I can secure the back yard. The "Hitching Post" for the boat is installed and ready to go. A simple LARGE U bolt and plate concreted in to a small post hole. The boat will rest of saw horses, and have a heavy duty bicycle cable lock arrangement, the boat will be covered with a home made Tyvek boat cover to keep UV from killing my plastic boat, and keep the critters out of it. FWIW, I know the locking setup isn't the best, but it is just to keep the honest people honest. This is a Pelican canoe, not a Mad River or Old Town… I want to take care of it not go psycho over it…
> 
> Likewise, my dust collection corner, including the Craftsman toolbox is getting rearranged, and the Canoe Hauler T post, and Hitch Haul cargo carrier are going to be moved behind the tool box. Which should roll aside easy enough to grab those items when needed.The Hitch Haul hasn't been used in 4 years though, I used it ALL the time with my old Ranger, but the F150 bed is big enough I haven't needed the extra space…
> 
> We have also made good progress peeling back the layers thick of bad 1980s and 1990s wallpaper in the guest bath, we should be ready to replace the puppy chewed up trim, and patch the sheet rock this upcoming weekend as well… Once that is done, apply the texture, let that dry, prime and paint those walls!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY need help with these projects. I have way too much to do, in too short of a time period, and I am running myself stupid trying to do them… Oh well, that is kind of the story of my life…


I used a pair of metal fence posts with a 2X6 across the top to support my old canoe off of the ground. It worked better than sawhorses since it was easy to mow/weedeat under the canoe and around a single post at each end rather than around the legs of sawhorses. The canoe was a 1952 Grumman aluminum 17 ft square stern model. Spent way too much time upside down in the yard.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More shop organization. Hey, I have a FLOOR!*
> 
> Yes, a silly thing to take notice of, but I have a floor under all that lumber, and whatnot…
> 
> Now having said that, I have a LONG way to go before the useless junk is fully out of the shop, but the weekend did some some productivity.
> 
> On Friday night, I had managed to get the lathe, and badly disorganized stack of sheet goods and sheet cutoffs moved away from the wall. The lumber rack was installed.
> 
> Saturday daytime was shot to, well let's just say it's neither Heaven, nor Houston… Saturday evening I did manage to get about 1/3 of the lumber that needed to be put up, up into the lumber rack. The sheet goods, including the decent sized cutoffs were put in their proper place, and the lathe was put back, temporarily against the sheet goods on the wall. I still have to get the junk out of the west bay before the lathe finds its final home…
> 
> Yesterday was the big day. Not entirely in the shop, but I managed to mow, edge, weed eat and pull the weeds from both front and back yards, the gate frame was FINALLY mounted up, and the center rail for the gate frame was installed. This means tonight, the rot board and the few remaining pickets get installed, and this weekend, or sooner if time allows, I have to get to Home Depot, or Lowes, buy, and install a proper gate latch.
> 
> The 5" jumper hose came in from Grizzly last week as well, and the split lock pipe had to be, uh, reduced, and the hose stretched (hair dryer) to make it all fit nice, but the outlet is set up to go between the Thien and the DC. I am having a SERIOUS debate if I want to just buy a shorter 5" nipple for the inlet to the Thien, or a pair of HVAC duct crimpers to reduce the size. I am leaning toward the nipple as I will never use the crimpers again as long as I live I suspect… This is going to leave me with a bit of surplus 5" duct that is simply trash. I may end up using some of the sheet metal to cap off where the original 4" inlet went into the lid….
> 
> Tonight, my back willing, I am planning on moving the remainder of the full length stock to the lumber rack, then starting on the shorter cutoffs.
> 
> I have WAY too much in the way of SYP cutoffs, and the stuff is dirt cheap. I am seriously considering just chunking that stuff to the curb… I need the room WAY more than I need a mess of cutoffs…
> 
> am dangerously close to ready for my sheet rock work to get started. I need to figure out what to do with my hand held power tools while that is in work. I may have to do that overhead hutch sort of layout on the Strong Tie and 2×4 workbench. just to get that stuff off the table saw, and I should do it SOON…
> 
> The hurry to get the cutoffs out, and off my floor is because UPS is supposed to be at my house today, with my Grizzly G0752 Hanging Air Filter with remote… I better be happy with this thing, Grizzly has made me wait an unreasonable amount of time for it to finally show up, and for $30.00 more I could have had the Jet that went on sale after I bought the Grizzly… Anyway, the idea is to get this thing up, and mounted ASAP… I also need to get my canoe DOWN and out to the yard as soon as I can secure the back yard. The "Hitching Post" for the boat is installed and ready to go. A simple LARGE U bolt and plate concreted in to a small post hole. The boat will rest of saw horses, and have a heavy duty bicycle cable lock arrangement, the boat will be covered with a home made Tyvek boat cover to keep UV from killing my plastic boat, and keep the critters out of it. FWIW, I know the locking setup isn't the best, but it is just to keep the honest people honest. This is a Pelican canoe, not a Mad River or Old Town… I want to take care of it not go psycho over it…
> 
> Likewise, my dust collection corner, including the Craftsman toolbox is getting rearranged, and the Canoe Hauler T post, and Hitch Haul cargo carrier are going to be moved behind the tool box. Which should roll aside easy enough to grab those items when needed.The Hitch Haul hasn't been used in 4 years though, I used it ALL the time with my old Ranger, but the F150 bed is big enough I haven't needed the extra space…
> 
> We have also made good progress peeling back the layers thick of bad 1980s and 1990s wallpaper in the guest bath, we should be ready to replace the puppy chewed up trim, and patch the sheet rock this upcoming weekend as well… Once that is done, apply the texture, let that dry, prime and paint those walls!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY need help with these projects. I have way too much to do, in too short of a time period, and I am running myself stupid trying to do them… Oh well, that is kind of the story of my life…





> I like the idea we have https://www.pelicanshops.com/hot-tubs/hot-tub-store/
> 
> - gracewmuinamo


The Zombie apocolypse has begun!


----------



## dbhost

*I need help!*

So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.

And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.

I need help.

Healthy, strong backed help…

The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.

Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...

With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…

But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


----------



## PurpLev

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


sorry to hear that. I'd drop by if I was any closer.

to health!


----------



## HerbC

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


DB,

The MOST important thing is to take care of your self first. The rest will get done once you've recovered from the back sprain…

In the meantime, relax and enjoy the break.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


Thanks for the good words folks. I agree, I need to get back in step. Standing pretty much idle is making me crazy though. I am anxious to get things done…


----------



## grizzman

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


boy do i know how you feel…ive been there so many times…and im almost there again…but im moving around and getting some things done slowly…i wish i lived near you , i would come and do what i could…as i know it wears on your mind when things need to be done and you cant do it…are there any friends or maybe church members who would come and help with a few things…just a suggestion….but the only thing to do is rest up and get it better, so that you can get going again….i know that walking is the key for me…even when it bad…if you can get up and walk around your yard..or take a short walk on your road…walking will help strengthen those muscles …and do it regularly …ive been in this bad back situation for a lot of years now…and i know how it will wear on your mind…but just be positive…look forward and plan your next projects…and stay mobile…take hot showers…anything to get the back muscles to relax…well take care of your self…any time you need to talk about it..just pm me if you want…ill do my best to help you through it…grizzman


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


As I lugged the 50 pound suitcases up two floors, I realized my knee re-injury (minor) was not quite healed. Sherie went down for the last load of stuff. Keep moving, just don't overdo it. That is the mantra.

.........a word from a long sufferer of back issues, born with it. Keep moving. Lighter activity, not rest, is the ticket. Rest is not the solution for backs. Exercise the abdominal muscles, strengthen and stretch hamstrings especially. Whenever it hurts do less, but don't stop. Rest is bad advice.

If you haven't done it, get into stretching exercises…....yoga is one source. I have gathered a bunch of exercises tailored for me over the years. Consider your back a weak point, an infirmity. Build up the muscles that support the back, such as the abdominals and the hamstrings, and be sure to keep everything else stretched out….........

Hope you get better soon…........

Jim


----------



## EPJartisan

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


Man oh man do I hate back pain. 5 years ago I was carrying groceries up the back stairs, suddenly my back went out. I dropped everything.. and smashed the eggs by falling on them. Couldn't move for a half hour, I cried the whole time, begging for someone else to come home and help me. I vowed to NEVER be in that state again. Ends up that when I was 21… I knocked a vertebrae out of place between my shoulders. I kinda enjoyed getting into big fights and got thrown into a cabinet… I had anger issues and was too butch to go to the doctor. Well that weakened my back… then I picked up dancing for 10 years, which kept me in shape, but I retired 12 years ago and didn't keep up. I discovered to have compact disc injuries, scoliosis, a lumbar vertebrae 1/4" pushed forward.. and military back… YAY. nice thing to deal with in my mid 30's. My whole life suffered and fell apart.

After 2 years of HELL…. of Chiropractors, needles, massages, physical therapy, and diligence to 1/2 hour of Yoga in the morning… I have a very strong core again… My lower back is in place again… and I have no pain unless I do not stretch and work out for over a week (this for the rest of my life). NOW I feel so good after working out… something I DID NOT feel like that for the first 2 years. My work in the studio got better, faster, and more precise. I don't give up as easily on projects and I control my anger better. I love hand tools now more than ever. And I have a better body than when I was a 20 something dancer, and just as much stamina. Yoga… yoga yoga yoga… it really works and much easier than you think.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I need help!*
> 
> So I have been nursing a really bad flare up of a back muscle sprain now for the past 2 weeks. The doctor has me on muscle relaxers and pain killers, which is all well and good, but it doesn't do a thing for me being able to actually, well… Function.
> 
> And there are a good number of things that need to happen in my shop, and around my house. I have things in such a bad state in the shop it is frightening. I have the canoe taken down, partially. Literally the bow is off of its ceiling hooks, and resting on my workbench.
> 
> I need help.
> 
> Healthy, strong backed help…
> 
> The gate needs to be completed, and it is ever so close, just nail the pickets, and the already cut rot board onto it, screw the catch assembly together, and double check alignments and make needed adjustments, throw a lock on it and I am DONE.
> 
> Once that is done, the canoe needs to come the rest of the way down. I am anxious for this to happen. That will remove the boat, AND the non folding sawhorses from my shop. Not to mention one of the large tarps, and a few bungee cords from the attic… (Yay!)...
> 
> With the boat and saw horses out of the way, the air filter needs to be mounted. Now even with a good healthy back, I don't have enough hands to lift, and balance the air filter up against the mounting cleats, while I get the lag bolts started. I must get some help here… I have actually considered renting a mechanics transmission jack, or better yet, a drywall lift to help me do the job…
> 
> But that is all in the future, for now, I rest, keeping the load off of my back, and get back up to speed. Then I can attack all of these issues, again…


David and EPJartisan,

Strength and flexibility are the solutions to many back problems, unfortunately not all. Rarely surgery is necessary. I also have a calcified facet, and scoliosis, all of which I had at age 7. Keeping strong and flexible, and a few stretching tricks with an acute event have been my solution, not unlike yours. I do not use medications and have never had any surgery. I have a sideways permanent list in my body, but nobody seems to even notice it, including me.

I think everyone is saying the same thing here, which is gratifying. There are a lot of people who would benefit from a structured exercise and stretching program such as yoga.


----------



## dbhost

*Working the kinks out...*

Of my back, and my shop…

I spent a little bit, honestly not very much, but a little bit of time last night doing some light cleanup in the shop. Mostly moving small cutoffs out and into the rolling trash bin, so that I can, when I am up to it, install the shelving on the proper wall and get the junk off of my benches and floor!

The boat still hangs precariously from one support as my back has not been up to finishing the removal process quite yet. Close, but I don't want to push it…

So at least I feel a little bit better, Not a lot, but a little, that my projects are moving forward…


----------



## HerbC

dbhost said:


> *Working the kinks out...*
> 
> Of my back, and my shop…
> 
> I spent a little bit, honestly not very much, but a little bit of time last night doing some light cleanup in the shop. Mostly moving small cutoffs out and into the rolling trash bin, so that I can, when I am up to it, install the shelving on the proper wall and get the junk off of my benches and floor!
> 
> The boat still hangs precariously from one support as my back has not been up to finishing the removal process quite yet. Close, but I don't want to push it…
> 
> So at least I feel a little bit better, Not a lot, but a little, that my projects are moving forward…


DB,

Hang in there and be patient… Let your back heal up before you plunge back into the work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working the kinks out...*
> 
> Of my back, and my shop…
> 
> I spent a little bit, honestly not very much, but a little bit of time last night doing some light cleanup in the shop. Mostly moving small cutoffs out and into the rolling trash bin, so that I can, when I am up to it, install the shelving on the proper wall and get the junk off of my benches and floor!
> 
> The boat still hangs precariously from one support as my back has not been up to finishing the removal process quite yet. Close, but I don't want to push it…
> 
> So at least I feel a little bit better, Not a lot, but a little, that my projects are moving forward…


When you have an injury like that, assuming it is muscular, studies do not show much benefit for prolonged rest. I never babied my back, always fought through the pain and kept doing things. Now I am better a preventing problems and also have a few tricks, such as unusual stretching exercises that get me out of it quicker.

So light work is the way to go…...........sounds like you are pacing properly.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Working the kinks out...*
> 
> Of my back, and my shop…
> 
> I spent a little bit, honestly not very much, but a little bit of time last night doing some light cleanup in the shop. Mostly moving small cutoffs out and into the rolling trash bin, so that I can, when I am up to it, install the shelving on the proper wall and get the junk off of my benches and floor!
> 
> The boat still hangs precariously from one support as my back has not been up to finishing the removal process quite yet. Close, but I don't want to push it…
> 
> So at least I feel a little bit better, Not a lot, but a little, that my projects are moving forward…


Yeah, real light. Nothing more than say a 36" cutoff…

I am actually feeling MUCH better today. Went to see the Dr. Nothing new to report. Just same old same old… I need to lose the weight, and keep working on strengthening the back…

This really stinks. Aside from woodworking, i am an avid hunter, and backpacker as well. I am NOT in shape to take on the Lone Star trail this winter. However I am getting closer.

After my wreck, and through the problems with my ex I put on a substantial amount of weight. And while I have lost (under Dr. supervision) better than 60lbs, I have a long way to go still…

I should have insisted on getting into some physical therapy, and bailed out of my old situation LONG before I did… But hindsight is 20/20 right..?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Working the kinks out...*
> 
> Of my back, and my shop…
> 
> I spent a little bit, honestly not very much, but a little bit of time last night doing some light cleanup in the shop. Mostly moving small cutoffs out and into the rolling trash bin, so that I can, when I am up to it, install the shelving on the proper wall and get the junk off of my benches and floor!
> 
> The boat still hangs precariously from one support as my back has not been up to finishing the removal process quite yet. Close, but I don't want to push it…
> 
> So at least I feel a little bit better, Not a lot, but a little, that my projects are moving forward…


If I had my life to do over again, everything would be different….......all because of 20/20 hindsight. I have made a huge pile of personal screwups, but nothing lethal….............(-:

I basically do not look backwards any more. I realize I am very imperfect, have a whole pile of minor hangups, and I just live with them. No regrets….....just look at each day and deal with what I have to deal with. Not trying to impress anyone, at least not any more. Dealing with my imperfections…........is one of my imperfections…......(-:

Smile every day, laugh every day….....not worry about what I did wrong.

I have a few physical therapists in our clinic, which means they are my employees, and I get their services for free. Wish I had learned some of the things they taught me a long time ago. Oh well, sounds like you are making progress and enjoying life. What more can we ask for. Count our blessings.

Well, after some more degenerate life activities, I should be up here again later today, or not….........(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*

My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.

Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…

There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


I'm glad to hear that-even though you need help (don't we all, from time to time ?)-you're getting some work done.

And … for the donation to the food pantry … bless you. I've been hungry, before. It sucks.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


The food pantry ministry is something deeply heart felt by both the wife and I. We've both been on the receiving end, and are blessed enough to be able to do something about it for others….


----------



## helluvawreck

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


I'm glad you are getting a little work done and hope that your back recovers fully.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


Other than the meds have been giving me an extreme case of hiccups, I am feeling pretty good this morning…. Actually I went without the pain reliever most of the day yesterday and was only hurting a little bit by the time I went to bed…. Hopefully this will be history soon…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


Sounds like real progress, just remember to get into to back strengthening exercises once you are ready.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The air cleaner is installed, making teeny tiny progress as I heal up...*
> 
> My lovely bride was ever do kind enough to help me with what sanity I have left, and helped me hoist the G0572 in to position, as I snugged the lag bolts down. It is GREAT to buy back that bit of floor space it was using up. Now mind you, I don't have any plans for any heavy lifting this weekend, and like I said, my lovely bride was kind enough to get the filter in place, so I should not be throwing my healing from the back injury off too badly.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a full day, starting off with an early trip to the Dr. office (yes, my primary care physician has saturday hours), then off to the church to donate the back of the cab of my truck full of non perishable foods to the food pantry ministry, then a trip to tire shop to have front tires installed on the Saturn, then the safety inspection, and finally back home to dig in to the misc stuff all over the shop. At the very least, I want to finish insulating the second overhead door, which will get 4 full sheets of foam board out of the garage, which would be a great start to this mess…
> 
> There is so much more that needs to get done, For now, I am more than happy with making any progress…


Already working on them. I tried skipping the meds this morning because I hate the way they make my head feel. Now my back isn't happy about it. Not huge pain, but I KNOW something is wrong…


----------



## dbhost

*Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*

So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…

Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard. 
Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…

The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…

The band saw dust collection worked great.

The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…

And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…

#1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.

#2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…

My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


----------



## hairy

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


I have an old Delta bandsaw from the 1940's, and a newer Jet. Both 14", the Jet is 12" resaw, the Delta is 6".

I don't think dust collection was in the dictionary in the 1940's, so I attach the hose close to the blade under the table with a bungee cord. The Jet has a dust port in roughly the same place. The d/c performs better on the Delta than it does on the Jet.

I try to use d/c on the lathe as much as possible, but it really only works good for sanding. Again, I use bungees to hold the hose in place. When I'm roughing out a blank, or just cutting down a piece, all the big stuff gets thrown on my side of the lathe.

If you get it figured out, please post it. I'm all about getting good dust collection.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


Hairy, you nailed it right there. The problem is that the shavings, and even the fines taken off with the chisel spew everywhere, it's the sanding stuff, the stuff that I work from the bottom side of the work piece, that pulls back toward the dust hood that get sucked in… I am reasonably sure there has to be a solution, it's just not obvious…

My HF 14" Band saw DC was pitiful from the factory. I took and ran a 4" hose / port (S&D cutoff) to just under the table by the blade guide, and then just ran a 2.5" hose to the upper blade guide attached with a zip tie. It works, far better than I expected…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


I still have inadequate table saw DC. The RAS does pretty well, in fact I wouldn't dream of using it without the DC. I have above and below table DC with the drill press, that works well also.

Have to do a recertification on neonatal resuscitation tomorrow, so have been studying. This occurs every two years. I will be scarce today and tomorrow morning. I have never used neonatal resuscitation in the last 25 years because we nearly always have neonatal intensive care people around. This is one of those redundant safeguards, just like in the airline industry. But it is a pain….......nonetheless.

Later…...............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


I'll take your neonatal resuscitation if you take my RHCE for RHEL 5… I am close, but not quite ready to take that test… Then I start working on the RHCA (RHCE = Red Hat Certified Engineer, RHCA = Red Hat Certified Architect, MUCH harder to get than the RHCE)...


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


Frankly the neonatal resuscitation thing isn't that hard, probably about 30 hours of prep time. I'll bet your Linux stuff is harder…...........and takes more time.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


LOL, I bet…

FWIW, I have been doing a LOT of router work tonight (trimming the walnut edging on the new drill press table) and with no dust collection for the router, found out just how much of a hazard sawdust in the air is… I managed to get dust in my eye. Talk about irritating! Now I need to do some research on how to collect dust while routing. I think it might be time to build a downdraft box.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Testing out the dust collection, and the 4" port on the Shark Guard...*
> 
> So the ducting is installed, the lathe is moved into its permanent position, and the hoses are run to everything shy of the workbench, and the drill press I was able to test the dust collection on the following…
> 
> Table Saw lower end and Shark Guard.
> Band saw, lower and upper guide ports.
> Lathe, dust hood attached to rails behind lathe…
> 
> The lathe dust hood disappoints. I have LOTS of strong suction at the hose, just but the hood is honestly too far away from the work. I need to look into this matter further…
> 
> The band saw dust collection worked great.
> 
> The table saw / shark guard worked better than I had planned for. I had LOTS of plastic dust from where I had sanded down the pipe ends to even them up without having any dust collection hooked up, that stuff was all over the table saw top. Not only did the dust collector keep the blade shroud, belly pan area clean, and kept any dust from coming out from under the Shark Guard, but it pulled the plastic dust from within 6" of the shark guard, over, and into the guard and on to the separator…
> 
> And while I still have tons of cleaning to do, I finally had the shop clean enough to be safe to…
> 
> #1. Cut the molding pieces to replace the door molding in the guest bath. That is now installed, just needs to be caulked, and painted.
> 
> #2. Cut the trim for the drill press table from scrap walnut. The front piece is in glue right now. I am only trimming 3 sides. The glue seems to be holding okay on the edge of the plywood, but without a doubt, I will be adding some dowels to keep things secure. I sure hope this looks, and works as good when its done, as it seems like it should on paper, and in my head…
> 
> My back is telling me enough is enough, so it's time to call it a day. I will hit the shower, take the meds the Dr. gave me, and hopefully catch up with LOML before I drift off to sleep…


I am going to see how DeDuster does, you know, the multi headed dust buster I just built. The problem with dust boxes, and of course my Dusty, the bench top downdraft table is one of them, they normally are not built with ways to secure or clamp things. Hence, DeDuster. He goes to the action. In my shop, the action is going to the project table.

I'll keep you posted, I don't know how this is all going to work out. A first class downdraft table with clamping abilities would be big, and I am afraid it would have too many duties and not do a first class job at any of them.

Dusty, the benchtop downdraft table is good for sanding, and not much else. My project table is good for clamping and as I build attachments is going to get better. I can attach DeDuster to the project table in many ways, and as I work with the thing, I will probably get insights.

I am certainly not recommending anything, I am just experimenting. But dust collection is a bear….........

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*Drill press table V 2.0 is well under way!*

In all my cleanup, I found one of the laminations I did a long time ago for my drill press table re-do. (I royally botched the dadoes on the first one… ). So with limited shop time over the last few evenings I have been able to…

#1. Trim the hardboard to be flush with the rest of the lamination. 
#2. Rip and attach the 3/4" walnut edge trim.
#3. Rout out the through hole for the replaceable insert.
#4. Rout the rabbet for the replaceable insert.
#5. Drill for, and install oak pegs through the edging for appearances, and to help hold things together, I AM gluing to the edge of plywood after all…
#6. Oh yeah, back to the insert hole, drill w/ forstner the counterbores that allow my fingers to get under the replaceable insert. (and they came out quite nicely thank you very much…
#7. Cut the 2 step counter bores for the hold down inserts that originated from the Grizzly DP table oh so long ago. 
#8. Install the hold down inserts.
#9. Trim the pegs flush (Thank you Marples flush pull saw!)
#10. Trim the walnut edging. (Had a teeny bit of blowout, but it's along the bottom, so I am not worried about it too much…)

I have the following left before being able to install this on the drill press…

#1. Rout the dadoes for the T track. 
#2. Install the T Track 
#3. Sand trim, and the few fuzzies I got on the insert rabbet smoothe.
#4. Double and triple check the size of the insert bore to insure I got it right, then cut a small selection of inserts. FWIW, I sized the depth of this for 1/2" sanded ply inserts.
#5. Apply finish. Probably just clear poly. Include finish on fence. (Re-using Version 1.0 fence).

I am so very close…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Drill press table V 2.0 is well under way!*
> 
> In all my cleanup, I found one of the laminations I did a long time ago for my drill press table re-do. (I royally botched the dadoes on the first one… ). So with limited shop time over the last few evenings I have been able to…
> 
> #1. Trim the hardboard to be flush with the rest of the lamination.
> #2. Rip and attach the 3/4" walnut edge trim.
> #3. Rout out the through hole for the replaceable insert.
> #4. Rout the rabbet for the replaceable insert.
> #5. Drill for, and install oak pegs through the edging for appearances, and to help hold things together, I AM gluing to the edge of plywood after all…
> #6. Oh yeah, back to the insert hole, drill w/ forstner the counterbores that allow my fingers to get under the replaceable insert. (and they came out quite nicely thank you very much…
> #7. Cut the 2 step counter bores for the hold down inserts that originated from the Grizzly DP table oh so long ago.
> #8. Install the hold down inserts.
> #9. Trim the pegs flush (Thank you Marples flush pull saw!)
> #10. Trim the walnut edging. (Had a teeny bit of blowout, but it's along the bottom, so I am not worried about it too much…)
> 
> I have the following left before being able to install this on the drill press…
> 
> #1. Rout the dadoes for the T track.
> #2. Install the T Track
> #3. Sand trim, and the few fuzzies I got on the insert rabbet smoothe.
> #4. Double and triple check the size of the insert bore to insure I got it right, then cut a small selection of inserts. FWIW, I sized the depth of this for 1/2" sanded ply inserts.
> #5. Apply finish. Probably just clear poly. Include finish on fence. (Re-using Version 1.0 fence).
> 
> I am so very close…


Sounds like fun. I am considering what I am going to do for a router table. I was thinking about the table saw extension, but the access is not quite right in my shop due to the central pillar. So I will probably make a large table with an easily removable top for storage. Still not sure. Interesting article on TS mounted router table in the Tools and Shops annual issue for FWW. There may be an idea or two there, but the more I think about it the more I realize it will be a handicapped place due to the size of the saw, and the pillar. So will have to reconsider. Gerald, the Dane, mentioned to me that he found the arrangement cumbersome, so I started looking at my ergonomics and realized that is was a no go for me as well.

I am now officially smart again, having passed my Neonatal Resuscitation proficiency test. I don't feel good about it, I just feel exhausted from studying this week, working, and keeping up the house. Thankfully Sherie is home again.

I am looking closely at the Torque WorkCenter. It is not really that big, would replace a router table, and serve as a work surface in a pinch. That would not happen until I have generated more space in the shop. Oh well. Moving along at a glacial pace….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Drill press table V 2.0 is well under way!*
> 
> In all my cleanup, I found one of the laminations I did a long time ago for my drill press table re-do. (I royally botched the dadoes on the first one… ). So with limited shop time over the last few evenings I have been able to…
> 
> #1. Trim the hardboard to be flush with the rest of the lamination.
> #2. Rip and attach the 3/4" walnut edge trim.
> #3. Rout out the through hole for the replaceable insert.
> #4. Rout the rabbet for the replaceable insert.
> #5. Drill for, and install oak pegs through the edging for appearances, and to help hold things together, I AM gluing to the edge of plywood after all…
> #6. Oh yeah, back to the insert hole, drill w/ forstner the counterbores that allow my fingers to get under the replaceable insert. (and they came out quite nicely thank you very much…
> #7. Cut the 2 step counter bores for the hold down inserts that originated from the Grizzly DP table oh so long ago.
> #8. Install the hold down inserts.
> #9. Trim the pegs flush (Thank you Marples flush pull saw!)
> #10. Trim the walnut edging. (Had a teeny bit of blowout, but it's along the bottom, so I am not worried about it too much…)
> 
> I have the following left before being able to install this on the drill press…
> 
> #1. Rout the dadoes for the T track.
> #2. Install the T Track
> #3. Sand trim, and the few fuzzies I got on the insert rabbet smoothe.
> #4. Double and triple check the size of the insert bore to insure I got it right, then cut a small selection of inserts. FWIW, I sized the depth of this for 1/2" sanded ply inserts.
> #5. Apply finish. Probably just clear poly. Include finish on fence. (Re-using Version 1.0 fence).
> 
> I am so very close…


Do you have a miter saw station? Perhaps you could build one with replaceable inserts, one for the miter saw, the other for a router top.

Maybe that is a dumb idea, never mind…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Drill press table V 2.0 is well under way!*
> 
> In all my cleanup, I found one of the laminations I did a long time ago for my drill press table re-do. (I royally botched the dadoes on the first one… ). So with limited shop time over the last few evenings I have been able to…
> 
> #1. Trim the hardboard to be flush with the rest of the lamination.
> #2. Rip and attach the 3/4" walnut edge trim.
> #3. Rout out the through hole for the replaceable insert.
> #4. Rout the rabbet for the replaceable insert.
> #5. Drill for, and install oak pegs through the edging for appearances, and to help hold things together, I AM gluing to the edge of plywood after all…
> #6. Oh yeah, back to the insert hole, drill w/ forstner the counterbores that allow my fingers to get under the replaceable insert. (and they came out quite nicely thank you very much…
> #7. Cut the 2 step counter bores for the hold down inserts that originated from the Grizzly DP table oh so long ago.
> #8. Install the hold down inserts.
> #9. Trim the pegs flush (Thank you Marples flush pull saw!)
> #10. Trim the walnut edging. (Had a teeny bit of blowout, but it's along the bottom, so I am not worried about it too much…)
> 
> I have the following left before being able to install this on the drill press…
> 
> #1. Rout the dadoes for the T track.
> #2. Install the T Track
> #3. Sand trim, and the few fuzzies I got on the insert rabbet smoothe.
> #4. Double and triple check the size of the insert bore to insure I got it right, then cut a small selection of inserts. FWIW, I sized the depth of this for 1/2" sanded ply inserts.
> #5. Apply finish. Probably just clear poly. Include finish on fence. (Re-using Version 1.0 fence).
> 
> I am so very close…


Original thought, but I am having trouble visualizing it…............(-: Now if I can get my scrambled brains back to working together, maybe I can get something done this weekend.


----------



## dbhost

*New drill press table finished, lessons learned...*

I have finally finished up the redo of the drill press table, and I have learned some very important lessons here.

This is the first time I have tried to flush trim rout on a thin edge. Lesson learned? Support your router base with additional material instead of just the 3/4" edge you are routing. Now how did I learn this? Do you really want me to tell you? Cause I certainly am NOT showing…

Next thing I learned. Dadoes cut with the table saw are WAY cleaner than dadoes cut with the router. Especially if you don't have the edge guide for the router clamped down all the way. (My earlier version, and no I am not going to explain that one either…)

Next thing I learned, sanding tempered hardboard doesn't end up giving the most attractive finish. Again, don't ask me how I know…

Lesson learned. The General doweling jig works a LOT better than I had thought, I just need to keep an eye on the lock down screw for the depth adjustment between each hole. The doweling is one of the few items in this project that I am tickled silly with. It came out beautifully.

Lesson learned. I should have had a Japanese flush trim pull saw a LONG time ago. I am using a Marples flush trim pull saw that I got on the cheap from Home Depot. I should have gotten this thing years ago. This thing ROCKS…

Lesson learned, the old rubber sanding block is a hugely underrated tool. Swapping between grits is a pain, but it sure works well!

Now with these lessons learned, and tucked neatly into my head, where hopefully they won't fall out, I will be able to with any luck, not make the same mistakes again…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New drill press table finished, lessons learned...*
> 
> I have finally finished up the redo of the drill press table, and I have learned some very important lessons here.
> 
> This is the first time I have tried to flush trim rout on a thin edge. Lesson learned? Support your router base with additional material instead of just the 3/4" edge you are routing. Now how did I learn this? Do you really want me to tell you? Cause I certainly am NOT showing…
> 
> Next thing I learned. Dadoes cut with the table saw are WAY cleaner than dadoes cut with the router. Especially if you don't have the edge guide for the router clamped down all the way. (My earlier version, and no I am not going to explain that one either…)
> 
> Next thing I learned, sanding tempered hardboard doesn't end up giving the most attractive finish. Again, don't ask me how I know…
> 
> Lesson learned. The General doweling jig works a LOT better than I had thought, I just need to keep an eye on the lock down screw for the depth adjustment between each hole. The doweling is one of the few items in this project that I am tickled silly with. It came out beautifully.
> 
> Lesson learned. I should have had a Japanese flush trim pull saw a LONG time ago. I am using a Marples flush trim pull saw that I got on the cheap from Home Depot. I should have gotten this thing years ago. This thing ROCKS…
> 
> Lesson learned, the old rubber sanding block is a hugely underrated tool. Swapping between grits is a pain, but it sure works well!
> 
> Now with these lessons learned, and tucked neatly into my head, where hopefully they won't fall out, I will be able to with any luck, not make the same mistakes again…


.............hmmmmmmmmmmmm…..............hmmmmmmmmmmmm…....

........you definitely plagarized me…........nobody but me makes that many screwups in one project!

I think I wasted 10 pieces of red oak until I finally got the miter arms right….......posted those today, just a few minutes ago…......but…........*PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT*..........and if I had read a little I would have saved….....well, maybe 2 pieces of red oak…...........

There is nothing easy about the router….......

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New drill press table finished, lessons learned...*
> 
> I have finally finished up the redo of the drill press table, and I have learned some very important lessons here.
> 
> This is the first time I have tried to flush trim rout on a thin edge. Lesson learned? Support your router base with additional material instead of just the 3/4" edge you are routing. Now how did I learn this? Do you really want me to tell you? Cause I certainly am NOT showing…
> 
> Next thing I learned. Dadoes cut with the table saw are WAY cleaner than dadoes cut with the router. Especially if you don't have the edge guide for the router clamped down all the way. (My earlier version, and no I am not going to explain that one either…)
> 
> Next thing I learned, sanding tempered hardboard doesn't end up giving the most attractive finish. Again, don't ask me how I know…
> 
> Lesson learned. The General doweling jig works a LOT better than I had thought, I just need to keep an eye on the lock down screw for the depth adjustment between each hole. The doweling is one of the few items in this project that I am tickled silly with. It came out beautifully.
> 
> Lesson learned. I should have had a Japanese flush trim pull saw a LONG time ago. I am using a Marples flush trim pull saw that I got on the cheap from Home Depot. I should have gotten this thing years ago. This thing ROCKS…
> 
> Lesson learned, the old rubber sanding block is a hugely underrated tool. Swapping between grits is a pain, but it sure works well!
> 
> Now with these lessons learned, and tucked neatly into my head, where hopefully they won't fall out, I will be able to with any luck, not make the same mistakes again…


Nope, I didn't plagarize you, I forgot to pay attention to Norm…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New drill press table finished, lessons learned...*
> 
> I have finally finished up the redo of the drill press table, and I have learned some very important lessons here.
> 
> This is the first time I have tried to flush trim rout on a thin edge. Lesson learned? Support your router base with additional material instead of just the 3/4" edge you are routing. Now how did I learn this? Do you really want me to tell you? Cause I certainly am NOT showing…
> 
> Next thing I learned. Dadoes cut with the table saw are WAY cleaner than dadoes cut with the router. Especially if you don't have the edge guide for the router clamped down all the way. (My earlier version, and no I am not going to explain that one either…)
> 
> Next thing I learned, sanding tempered hardboard doesn't end up giving the most attractive finish. Again, don't ask me how I know…
> 
> Lesson learned. The General doweling jig works a LOT better than I had thought, I just need to keep an eye on the lock down screw for the depth adjustment between each hole. The doweling is one of the few items in this project that I am tickled silly with. It came out beautifully.
> 
> Lesson learned. I should have had a Japanese flush trim pull saw a LONG time ago. I am using a Marples flush trim pull saw that I got on the cheap from Home Depot. I should have gotten this thing years ago. This thing ROCKS…
> 
> Lesson learned, the old rubber sanding block is a hugely underrated tool. Swapping between grits is a pain, but it sure works well!
> 
> Now with these lessons learned, and tucked neatly into my head, where hopefully they won't fall out, I will be able to with any luck, not make the same mistakes again…


I finally realized that I had to nibble away that oak, even on the router table, and that solved the issues. Plus, I didn't use the plunge router with the work tied down, and the router guided both sides. I just used the fence, and dropped the wood slowly onto the bit where the slot started. Picked that technique up in my reading.

Moral of story….....always figure out a way to use the router table if possible.

Have a good week….....got a lot to do in the office, hospital, and whenever I have time, in the shop.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New drill press table finished, lessons learned...*
> 
> I have finally finished up the redo of the drill press table, and I have learned some very important lessons here.
> 
> This is the first time I have tried to flush trim rout on a thin edge. Lesson learned? Support your router base with additional material instead of just the 3/4" edge you are routing. Now how did I learn this? Do you really want me to tell you? Cause I certainly am NOT showing…
> 
> Next thing I learned. Dadoes cut with the table saw are WAY cleaner than dadoes cut with the router. Especially if you don't have the edge guide for the router clamped down all the way. (My earlier version, and no I am not going to explain that one either…)
> 
> Next thing I learned, sanding tempered hardboard doesn't end up giving the most attractive finish. Again, don't ask me how I know…
> 
> Lesson learned. The General doweling jig works a LOT better than I had thought, I just need to keep an eye on the lock down screw for the depth adjustment between each hole. The doweling is one of the few items in this project that I am tickled silly with. It came out beautifully.
> 
> Lesson learned. I should have had a Japanese flush trim pull saw a LONG time ago. I am using a Marples flush trim pull saw that I got on the cheap from Home Depot. I should have gotten this thing years ago. This thing ROCKS…
> 
> Lesson learned, the old rubber sanding block is a hugely underrated tool. Swapping between grits is a pain, but it sure works well!
> 
> Now with these lessons learned, and tucked neatly into my head, where hopefully they won't fall out, I will be able to with any luck, not make the same mistakes again…


Broke a tooth. Long story short it was one that had a root canal previously, so the tooth nerve is long dead (thank God!) but the thing split along the narrow part between the root spikes. So it is wiggling in my gum, and hurts like the devil… I can't get in to see the Dentist until tomorrow morning… UGH…

I have some long days at work coming up this week as well… Chances are not much will happen in my shop this week, unless the dog finds his way out there again…


----------



## dbhost

*Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*

In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…

Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…

Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…

Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…

So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…

So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


You know, I have had those same anxieties at times. Where it is nearly impossible to tell if something is truly going to fit.

I bought a new Dremel tool the other day, and was wondering whether any of my old Dremel stuff would fit. But it turns out they at least have done a pretty good job at staying backwardly compatible. Usually doesn't work that way. Shop vac stuff always seemed to be a nightmare, but at least now I don't use one much at all anymore.

It's the little things in life that can irritate the heck out of you, and wear you down…............

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


Well, they advertise that the filter fits similar air cleaners, and it IS listed at the right size… We will see…


----------



## ChunkyC

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


I have a dumb question not knowing anything about either unit: If' it's washable and a little too big, can't it just be trimmed down a little to fit? I'm envisioning a rectangular "foam type" filter that you could just take a little off the top with a razor knife and a straight edge.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


It's an aluminum frame, with a pleated poly fabric element of some sort… Not sure of the specifics… Yes I can trim it down by pulling the frame apart, recutting the miters, and then re-welding it back together. But aluminum welding is a bit beyond me. I can get it done, but why should I when it should already be made to fit?


----------



## ChunkyC

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


Ok got it. Sorry for the stupid question.

I guess it push comes to shove, then a nice wooden frame might be in order  eh?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


Ahhhhhhhhh, there it is, I build my own filters for my aquarium out of bulk fiberglass, minus the activated charcoal. I don't know how many hundreds of dollars I have saved.

If you only knew what was in it, and could buy it in bulk…......modify a frame once…...you know, metal plus wood or whatever, and roll your own.

Not impossible to do, but you would need some info.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


I wonder how hard it would be to make the corners in aluminum… And ChunkyC, not a stupid question at all…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


If it was possible to roll your own, I would initially pull apart an old frame, removing, say, the top of the frame. Then I would build a wooden or metal piece for the top. If you lost a few square inches of air flow it shouldn't make a difference. Oh well, just wondering.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


When I was in college, I worked in a hardware store / lumber yard where we built custom window screens for customers. The frames were all miter cut, and at least the ones we started out with had aluminum inserts that riveted in that made the corners. We later switched to straight cuts with plastic slip in corners. (The mitered aluminum were MUCH stronger). I wonder if I might be able to pony up some aluminum angle stock that I can crosscut, drill and rivet in place…

Of course if it's a direct fit out of the box, it's a moot point…


----------



## JohnGray

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


Nice post.
I have the same Griz unit and have been searching for a replacement filter from another vendor too. Please keep us informed as to how things work out for you too?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Replacement filters for the Grizz air cleaner. I hope I didn't make a mistake.*
> 
> In the short time I have had the Grizzly G0572 Hanging Air Filter, I have managed to get the original filter in a state of nastiness that just screams of things to come. I needed to seriously start looking for replacement filters…
> 
> Now Grizzly offers stock replacements, but one of the fusses I have with the G0572, and the Grizzly replacements is the lack of a washable pre-filter. I mean what sense is it that the secondary filter is washable, but the primary isn't? And worse, the lower model Grizzly air cleaner comes with a washable primary filter… For some reason they overlooked that highly desireable feature in this model…
> 
> Lo and behold, on Monday night, I had a Penn State Industries flyer in my mailbox, and while there wasn't much in there unless you are wanting to turn billions of pens, (I haven't started pen turning yet, so it amazes me that they can dedicate so much of the flyer to that one project type), but on close to the last page, they had their AC1000, gee that looks an awful lot like my Grizzly. Dimensions and all…
> 
> Then I look. They offer a washable pre filter with the same filtration rating as the Grizzly paper junk. The dimensions as advertised are the same as the Grizzly unit. But the sole review for this filter says that it is actually oversized, Instead of being 14.5×19, it is actually 15-7/8×19-1/8. Now the 19-1/8 I can work with… tolerances on the Grizz aren't that tight, but a full 3/8 to tall is a BIG problem…
> 
> So I called Penn State to inquire about this today. I talked with Bill at PSI, who told me that indeed the sizing is nominal, but that the 3/8" larger sizing is unacceptable, and well outside their specs. And that their filter should fit my unit. In all honesty, I suspect it will. If you look at the advertising copy and product descriptions of the PSI and Grizzly units, it looks like they are the same unit fitted with a different primary filter, and painted different colors…
> 
> So I went ahead and ordered 2 of them… (One to keep in the air cleaner while the second is being cleaned / dried, learned to do this with my HEPA filter for my shop vac… Hate not being able to use the vac while the filter is drying…


Will do…

I am a little concerned as PSI hasn't processed my payment yet…


----------



## dbhost

*The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*

So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…

So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!

So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…

Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.

I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…

For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…

I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


----------



## Cozmo35

dbhost said:


> *The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*
> 
> So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…
> 
> So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!
> 
> So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…
> 
> Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.
> 
> I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…
> 
> For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…
> 
> I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


"I have so much to get done, and so little time…" You're like many other of us here. We are all chasing our tails! Good Luck!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*
> 
> So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…
> 
> So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!
> 
> So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…
> 
> Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.
> 
> I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…
> 
> For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…
> 
> I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


It's self induced agony, but well worth it…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*
> 
> So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…
> 
> So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!
> 
> So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…
> 
> Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.
> 
> I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…
> 
> For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…
> 
> I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


Hmmmmm…....have to see pictures.

Short but busy work week, tomorrow is mostly used up, Sherie's birthday this weekend…......29 as usual…..(-:

See if I can sneek in a little shop time. Actually did some yesterday.

So working on the pie crust thing, gotta get it perfect….....don't want any sign of the woodworker in that!

The turkey is thawed, won't start the dressing till tomorrow just before it goes in the turkey…....that is a bacterial count thing. Never had any problems, and I kinda precook the dressing and stuff it in the turkey hot.

Thought I might get into the shop today, but just got down there and did a little planning, important though. A busy and somewhat stressful day at work. but a couple of days this weekend should be available. Alas, we will see. I am slowly getting ready to go on a buying binge for the shop, but won't be there for another month, not including the links I will give to Sherie for Christmas…...(-:............

This sounds like an interesting project. Rustic stuff is sometimes very hard to do well. But I bet you are up to it.

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*
> 
> So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…
> 
> So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!
> 
> So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…
> 
> Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.
> 
> I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…
> 
> For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…
> 
> I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


I need to run by Woodcraft some time this weekend… I need some spray Lacquer, and some of that spray on flocking stuff…. The box is glued up, and ready for finishing… Then pics will be forthcoming…

I am hoping the seam where the bottom meets the hollowed out section isn't too noticeable, but you never know…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The band saw - lidded log box of doom...*
> 
> So I have this very large crotchy section of what I believe is camphor, that came from a tree that was downed during hurricane Ike in 2008, that was in front of the office building my wife worked in when we first met / dated… We lunched under that tree many times…
> 
> So I decided to make a simple band saw box out of it. Not your normal curvy drawer job, but rather a lidded box, natural with the bark etc… My method was to slice it crosswise so there is a lid, a bottom, and a middle. The middle would have material hogged out by forstner bit (not a bad idea, but big bits tend to bog down if you run them too fast!), chisel (makes for very nasty, and mundane work, then finally spindle sander (even with DC running, DUST PLUMES!
> 
> So I got to the spindle sander part last night, strapped on the respirator, turned on the DC, and just got after it… I am not sure if I need coarser sleeves, or what, but it seemed like I had to keep stopping to clean the sleeve… Yeah I was hogging off a LOT of material, and my walls aren't exactly uniform thickness, yet…
> 
> Next I looked at the base piece, and noticed that the heartwood, in certain spaces has sizeable fractures. I noted this when trying to turn some of this stuff before. So I mixed up some 2 part epoxy, and filled the cracks with the epoxy.
> 
> I figure I need to hog more material out of the the thick wall of the box, but I do not have enough to want to get after it too aggressively, I may chose to nibble away material with a mid size chisel, and just keep after it until I am "just so…" then get back to the spindle sander. At that point, I need to clean up some glue drips from around the hinge pin (3/8" oak dowel pin) so that the lid will sit flush. I am planning on doing that spray in felt flocking stuff on the interior of the box, and then spray lacquer on the exterior…
> 
> For those that are interested, the top of the lid, is being left "chainsaw rough" except for cleaning up some splinters etc… I am aiming for an outdoorsy, rustic feel to this box. If this one turns out well, I have a smaller hunk of walnut I want to make a similar box out of. One (the Camphor) is slated to go to LOML, and the other (walnut) is to go to my Mom for Christmas…
> 
> I really should have had these things done months ago. I have so much to get done, and so little time…


Looking forward to seeing it. I am interested in making small items, and boxes are an obvious lure. So I am waiting….....

I posted my latest project…...........the pie crust….........(-:

http://lumberjocks.com/jbertelson/blog/19559

........like all first projects of a genre, left something to be desired, but only the appearance. I snuck a little piece and it is flaky and tastes good. Hate store bought pies and pie crust. I am going to make a crusade with the pie crust thing. Got to get this extended family into making scratch built pies.

That post is about being thankful…..think you will like it….....

Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours…........

Your buddy,

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*

For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.

Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…

You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).

Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…

"Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…

Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!

It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?

Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?

So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.

Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"

It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…

We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


Did you ask the dog whether he wanted his own set of screwdrivers?........this is not only the season of hope and good cheer, it is the season of giving. Perhaps he was using that screwdriver regularly. Seems to me you made a lot of assumptions here.

I am missing one socket out of my ….......... I don't know what you call them, but they are used a lot in electronics work, you know, they have different color handles like a screwdriver, but have a socket on the end, going from 3/16 to 1/2 inch. My set came with a stand. Made by Vaco. I bet you have a set at work. Well my 3/8 one took a permanent hike somewhere, and got lost, about 7 or 8 years ago. I couldn't find a Vaco replacement, but I found an Xcelite. Of course the handle is a different size, I had to modify the stand, and it is taller. Those things are rather expensive for some reason. So I really don't want to replace them. They work fine, even with the odd ball Xcelite in the group.

I blamed myself….....I keep thinking I will find it some strange place in the garage, perhaps behind my set of cabinets from the old kitchen remodel. Of course, some itinerant workman, like the furnace man or some such may have purloined it, but I don't think so. Every year or so, I go on another hunt to no avail.

It has left an empty spot in my soul. Yup, even checked Kermit's cage.

I think I'll look for it again today…..............(-:

Jim


----------



## A10GAC

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


I totally understand, in my shop it's 9/16" wrenches; right now I think I have 4, but at any given time I can only find 1, maybe 2. The really odd part is that all of them magically appear when I go out and buy a new one; then they drift back into the land of lost socks.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


For starters, I need to post a correction, it's a 10 piece set, not an 8 piece set. My bad… 
They still sell them at Home Depot HERE. Except mine didn't have the tape measure… I do have THAT model tape measure, it was just a separate purchase from the screwdrivers… And amazingly enough, I quite like this Stanley set. The tips hold well, and the grips feel good in my hand. Most cheap screwdrivers tick me off to no end. These don't

I actually need to go to a pawn shop to see if I can locate…

12, 14, and 16mm (no kidding) Snap On polished handle combination wrenches. The "Flank Drive" type… Those were stolen several years ago, I have a good idea by whom, but can't prove it without breaking and entering…

I also need to get on to a Snap On Truck to swap out a 14mm deep well 6pt socket that I managed to split doing brake work on my Saturn… I'm surprised the bolt didn't break first!

There are some sets I no longer care about though. Like the Great Neck Torx bit set. The kind that slips in to a 1/4 screwdriver drive… They never were dead on, and they break too easily. HOWEVER the Great Neck torx sockets that were given to me work fantastically, on par with my Snap On allen sockets…

And of course there is the loaner set, the piece of junk that I got at Black Friday sale @ Home Depot about 3 or 4 years ago with way too many pieces to be really useful. I think they are Workforce brand. Maybe that came from Lowes, who knows… Those dumb things that I don't like, and loan all the time, they keep coming back to me… It's the good stuff people want to keep!


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


well glad to hear I´m not the only one thats attacked by the teasing Gnome thats hide everything….LOL

Dennis


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


Yep. Same one that hides the single sock each time it goes into the dryer!


----------



## dlmckirdy

dbhost said:


> *My 8 piece Stanley screwdriver set finally has 8 pieces again!*
> 
> For the most of you that have never met me in person, I should tell you, I wear carpenter jeans most of the time. My office is fairly casual as we tend to dig around in raised floors and server racks a lot, and I attend very few meetings and interface with the customer pretty much only on the phone.
> 
> Now why am I talking about fashion here? Me of all people. I mean the shortest book in the world is the Engineer's Guide To Fashion, and the second shortest, the System Administrator's Guide to Fashion. And I am a System Administrator that knows a lot of engineers… But this is relevant to woodworking, and without a doubt relevant to my shop…
> 
> You see this past spring, I noticed the #2 phillips head screwdriver from my Stanley 8 piece screwdriver set was missing. Not a huge loss, but annoying. I like sets to be complete… I had a single #2 that is Stanley, but it had the older fluted style handle that took its place but looked really bad. (I have no idea where the old Stanley #2 came from by the way…).
> 
> Now over the months that passed, I have spent quite a bit of time and energy looking for the missing #2. More than the dumb thing was worth… Asking LOML on at least 3 occasions, if she had seen it… Now this is an example of Men are from Mars, and Women are from Venus. To her way of thinking it appears, that when I ask…
> 
> "Have you seen a Phillips screwdriver laying around anywhere?" that means to tell me no, even if she say it, in a pocket…
> 
> Yep. I had the thing in a pocket of one of my pairs of carpenter jeans when it went to the laundry… She plucked it out. But wait, there's more!
> 
> It would appear that instead of setting it on the dryer where most the rest of the forgotten pocket stuff goes, she needed to use it. Fair enough… But where, oh where did that screwdriver go now?
> 
> Long story short, the new-ish shop dog around the house has been going bonkers lately, the weather is too danged cold for us to want to be out walking him, and truth be told, he doesn't want to go out in it either… So all that energy has to go somewhere right?
> 
> So I go to the dog's toy box to see if I have any rawhide chews for him to play with… Lo and behold! A yellow and black handle peeking up at me from the bottom of the box! After carefully inspecting the handle for teeth marks (thank God there weren't any!) and washing it from second hand dog slobber, back in its rack it went.
> 
> Upon seeing it in the box, LOML exclaimed "Oh yeah, THAT's where I put it…"
> 
> It's so good to know that I'm not the only one in the house that forgets things like that…
> 
> We had a good laugh about it. And kept about our housekeeping. I just now know to look in the dog toys when tools come up missing!


For me it is 10mm wrenches, and 1/4" drive ratchets. I think I have purchased a dozen of each, and when I was tuning up my bandsaw the other day I could not find a 10mm wrench! Well, I now have a new one - let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## dbhost

*Trying dovetails again, SUCCESS!*

I had a tough time with dovetails when I first tried a couple of years ago, so I set the jig aside, and have been busy working on other projects. But I have a big kitchen overhaul I want to do, and I want to do it soon… So Dovetails are a MUST…

Now mind you, cheap me had tried to practice dovetails in cheap lumber, you know, to keep from ruining good lumber as practice boards… But I thought, solid wood is better than plywood. So I went to the BORG and got some white pine S4S hacked it up, and started cutting dovetails in it, which resulted in blown out tails left and right, and a few pins that were downright ugly…

So the thought process came in the form of scrap plywood, and something the guy at Rockler said to me the other day (which is another story all together) about guys getting blow out in plywood, and just slow the bit down… So I figured, what the heck, I have a piece of scrap, and before I knew it, I had the jig set up, and was cutting perfectly sharp dovetails. Now these aren't the fancy pants variable spaced dovetails that an Omnijig or similar will produce, but these are nice, evenly spaced, very functional dovetails, in 3/4" construction grade plywood…

Now the whole reason I mentioned Rockler. I was up there taking advantage of a January lumber sale on curly maple. I came home with a little under 10 bd/ft of 6" wide curly maple with some GREAT figure to it… Now I am really wanting walnut as well, but since I live in Texas, Maple isn't exactly super easy to come by. And I have a few clocks I am wanting to build soon.. So right now, the maple is up on my racks stickered and acclimating to my shop. I wish I had a few hundred that I could have dropped on lumber, but I just don't right now… The holidays kind of killed my funds…

After I get a few bucks ahead, I am going to have to take a trip up to Huntsville to grab a stack of walnut, and probably pecan. Just load it up and get on back to the shop sort of thing. I am keeping an eye open for any Craigslist deals, but nothing is jumping out these days… A pity too…

Tonight is family time, but this weekend, I should have some shop time, and with that I will spend at least a couple more hours cleaning my shop disaster up. I have a few boxes that are now empty after installing my ductwork and such, so I have a lot of cardboard and other misc stuff that needs to get taken out to be recycled… So much work, so little time…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Trying dovetails again, SUCCESS!*
> 
> I had a tough time with dovetails when I first tried a couple of years ago, so I set the jig aside, and have been busy working on other projects. But I have a big kitchen overhaul I want to do, and I want to do it soon… So Dovetails are a MUST…
> 
> Now mind you, cheap me had tried to practice dovetails in cheap lumber, you know, to keep from ruining good lumber as practice boards… But I thought, solid wood is better than plywood. So I went to the BORG and got some white pine S4S hacked it up, and started cutting dovetails in it, which resulted in blown out tails left and right, and a few pins that were downright ugly…
> 
> So the thought process came in the form of scrap plywood, and something the guy at Rockler said to me the other day (which is another story all together) about guys getting blow out in plywood, and just slow the bit down… So I figured, what the heck, I have a piece of scrap, and before I knew it, I had the jig set up, and was cutting perfectly sharp dovetails. Now these aren't the fancy pants variable spaced dovetails that an Omnijig or similar will produce, but these are nice, evenly spaced, very functional dovetails, in 3/4" construction grade plywood…
> 
> Now the whole reason I mentioned Rockler. I was up there taking advantage of a January lumber sale on curly maple. I came home with a little under 10 bd/ft of 6" wide curly maple with some GREAT figure to it… Now I am really wanting walnut as well, but since I live in Texas, Maple isn't exactly super easy to come by. And I have a few clocks I am wanting to build soon.. So right now, the maple is up on my racks stickered and acclimating to my shop. I wish I had a few hundred that I could have dropped on lumber, but I just don't right now… The holidays kind of killed my funds…
> 
> After I get a few bucks ahead, I am going to have to take a trip up to Huntsville to grab a stack of walnut, and probably pecan. Just load it up and get on back to the shop sort of thing. I am keeping an eye open for any Craigslist deals, but nothing is jumping out these days… A pity too…
> 
> Tonight is family time, but this weekend, I should have some shop time, and with that I will spend at least a couple more hours cleaning my shop disaster up. I have a few boxes that are now empty after installing my ductwork and such, so I have a lot of cardboard and other misc stuff that needs to get taken out to be recycled… So much work, so little time…


Interesting about bit speed. Haven't gotten into dovetails yet, but that is coming. Got a link to a wood and tool supplier here in Anchorage that I wasn't aware of, prompted by Joedcatman, so think I will stop by there today after work, time willing. Couple of surgeries today, the first a csection, and the last is a bad looking oncology case that I am assisting on….....it might take quite awhile and ruin my afternoon plans.

Have a good one…........21 deg at 0645hrs….....never did learn how to say "you'll" or whatever it is…..must be a northerners speech impediment thing…...(-:

Jim


----------



## NBeener

dbhost said:


> *Trying dovetails again, SUCCESS!*
> 
> I had a tough time with dovetails when I first tried a couple of years ago, so I set the jig aside, and have been busy working on other projects. But I have a big kitchen overhaul I want to do, and I want to do it soon… So Dovetails are a MUST…
> 
> Now mind you, cheap me had tried to practice dovetails in cheap lumber, you know, to keep from ruining good lumber as practice boards… But I thought, solid wood is better than plywood. So I went to the BORG and got some white pine S4S hacked it up, and started cutting dovetails in it, which resulted in blown out tails left and right, and a few pins that were downright ugly…
> 
> So the thought process came in the form of scrap plywood, and something the guy at Rockler said to me the other day (which is another story all together) about guys getting blow out in plywood, and just slow the bit down… So I figured, what the heck, I have a piece of scrap, and before I knew it, I had the jig set up, and was cutting perfectly sharp dovetails. Now these aren't the fancy pants variable spaced dovetails that an Omnijig or similar will produce, but these are nice, evenly spaced, very functional dovetails, in 3/4" construction grade plywood…
> 
> Now the whole reason I mentioned Rockler. I was up there taking advantage of a January lumber sale on curly maple. I came home with a little under 10 bd/ft of 6" wide curly maple with some GREAT figure to it… Now I am really wanting walnut as well, but since I live in Texas, Maple isn't exactly super easy to come by. And I have a few clocks I am wanting to build soon.. So right now, the maple is up on my racks stickered and acclimating to my shop. I wish I had a few hundred that I could have dropped on lumber, but I just don't right now… The holidays kind of killed my funds…
> 
> After I get a few bucks ahead, I am going to have to take a trip up to Huntsville to grab a stack of walnut, and probably pecan. Just load it up and get on back to the shop sort of thing. I am keeping an eye open for any Craigslist deals, but nothing is jumping out these days… A pity too…
> 
> Tonight is family time, but this weekend, I should have some shop time, and with that I will spend at least a couple more hours cleaning my shop disaster up. I have a few boxes that are now empty after installing my ductwork and such, so I have a lot of cardboard and other misc stuff that needs to get taken out to be recycled… So much work, so little time…


I'm having trouble viewing the pictures. Maybe it's just me ;-)

Tearout, when using a jig to cut DTs-particularly in ply-is the stuff of legends, and many theories exist about how to reduce/eliminate it.

Most center around either using a backer board (not always easy), a VERY sharp bit, and/or …. using your now-famous disposable (utility-knife-like) cutter to score the line along which you intend to cut the DTs.

*Jim*: How is it that I look wistfully upon the balmy weather of …. Alaska ? Good luck today. Odd combination of ups and downs, in those cases-probably just another day for you.

Incidentally … (OT) I broke down and ordered some smooth-bore hose, on the total likelihood that I won't be plumbing my shop in 2011. Figured I'd see what diff it makes. Will report back.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Trying dovetails again, SUCCESS!*
> 
> I had a tough time with dovetails when I first tried a couple of years ago, so I set the jig aside, and have been busy working on other projects. But I have a big kitchen overhaul I want to do, and I want to do it soon… So Dovetails are a MUST…
> 
> Now mind you, cheap me had tried to practice dovetails in cheap lumber, you know, to keep from ruining good lumber as practice boards… But I thought, solid wood is better than plywood. So I went to the BORG and got some white pine S4S hacked it up, and started cutting dovetails in it, which resulted in blown out tails left and right, and a few pins that were downright ugly…
> 
> So the thought process came in the form of scrap plywood, and something the guy at Rockler said to me the other day (which is another story all together) about guys getting blow out in plywood, and just slow the bit down… So I figured, what the heck, I have a piece of scrap, and before I knew it, I had the jig set up, and was cutting perfectly sharp dovetails. Now these aren't the fancy pants variable spaced dovetails that an Omnijig or similar will produce, but these are nice, evenly spaced, very functional dovetails, in 3/4" construction grade plywood…
> 
> Now the whole reason I mentioned Rockler. I was up there taking advantage of a January lumber sale on curly maple. I came home with a little under 10 bd/ft of 6" wide curly maple with some GREAT figure to it… Now I am really wanting walnut as well, but since I live in Texas, Maple isn't exactly super easy to come by. And I have a few clocks I am wanting to build soon.. So right now, the maple is up on my racks stickered and acclimating to my shop. I wish I had a few hundred that I could have dropped on lumber, but I just don't right now… The holidays kind of killed my funds…
> 
> After I get a few bucks ahead, I am going to have to take a trip up to Huntsville to grab a stack of walnut, and probably pecan. Just load it up and get on back to the shop sort of thing. I am keeping an eye open for any Craigslist deals, but nothing is jumping out these days… A pity too…
> 
> Tonight is family time, but this weekend, I should have some shop time, and with that I will spend at least a couple more hours cleaning my shop disaster up. I have a few boxes that are now empty after installing my ductwork and such, so I have a lot of cardboard and other misc stuff that needs to get taken out to be recycled… So much work, so little time…


Yeah Neil, it's you, the pics look great :-D… (I make myself laugh…)

I need to get to the store this weekend. My batteries on the camera died, and it appears I have no more left… Ugh!

And Jim… Y'all have a great day! (I'm on a roll today!)

The tails on the ply actually went great until I hit a void. (the last 2 tails). I expected that. I guess I could have filled the void with epoxy and let it set before I started, but I was out to prove something to myself…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Trying dovetails again, SUCCESS!*
> 
> I had a tough time with dovetails when I first tried a couple of years ago, so I set the jig aside, and have been busy working on other projects. But I have a big kitchen overhaul I want to do, and I want to do it soon… So Dovetails are a MUST…
> 
> Now mind you, cheap me had tried to practice dovetails in cheap lumber, you know, to keep from ruining good lumber as practice boards… But I thought, solid wood is better than plywood. So I went to the BORG and got some white pine S4S hacked it up, and started cutting dovetails in it, which resulted in blown out tails left and right, and a few pins that were downright ugly…
> 
> So the thought process came in the form of scrap plywood, and something the guy at Rockler said to me the other day (which is another story all together) about guys getting blow out in plywood, and just slow the bit down… So I figured, what the heck, I have a piece of scrap, and before I knew it, I had the jig set up, and was cutting perfectly sharp dovetails. Now these aren't the fancy pants variable spaced dovetails that an Omnijig or similar will produce, but these are nice, evenly spaced, very functional dovetails, in 3/4" construction grade plywood…
> 
> Now the whole reason I mentioned Rockler. I was up there taking advantage of a January lumber sale on curly maple. I came home with a little under 10 bd/ft of 6" wide curly maple with some GREAT figure to it… Now I am really wanting walnut as well, but since I live in Texas, Maple isn't exactly super easy to come by. And I have a few clocks I am wanting to build soon.. So right now, the maple is up on my racks stickered and acclimating to my shop. I wish I had a few hundred that I could have dropped on lumber, but I just don't right now… The holidays kind of killed my funds…
> 
> After I get a few bucks ahead, I am going to have to take a trip up to Huntsville to grab a stack of walnut, and probably pecan. Just load it up and get on back to the shop sort of thing. I am keeping an eye open for any Craigslist deals, but nothing is jumping out these days… A pity too…
> 
> Tonight is family time, but this weekend, I should have some shop time, and with that I will spend at least a couple more hours cleaning my shop disaster up. I have a few boxes that are now empty after installing my ductwork and such, so I have a lot of cardboard and other misc stuff that needs to get taken out to be recycled… So much work, so little time…


Oh well, big time trouble in the surgery I assisted on this afternoon…........so never got to the wood and tool supplier…....Monday is the next opportunity….......

Hope things are dovey with you'll….....(-:

Jim


----------



## dbhost

*How did it get so dirty so soon?*

So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…

It's time to clean up again…

Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!

THEN I can get back to making a mess…

It looks like a busy weekend for me!


----------



## Manitario

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


looks like the racoons got into your shop again and used your tools overnight!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


Mess…........

Hand planes make a big mess for me, I usually don't run those shavings through the DC, just figure I am asking for trouble with big chips. Another mess maker is my hand held belt sander….....although I run my DeDuster thigamabob while I am using it, or any other sander for that matter.

The TS is still the biggest mess maker, because I haven't finished its dust collection system yet. That is next on the agenda after finishing my portable workbench (project table or whatever the heck it is). Had to build that to provide a stable platform for my MDF multpurpose top. That top is very heavy, and it is way too valuable to have the table collapse, and wreck the top. So that is my lineup, and I continue to generate sawdust on a nearly daily basis.

I sweep usually at least once a day. And put tools away multiple times a day. But I have been doing that for 25 years in this evolving shop. My tools do have a specific storage place, and have for 25 years. Just not very pretty. Sherie finally quit plopping things on my TS or workbench. Mostly because she realizes, I use my tools on a nearly daily basis. The TS with its gleaming waxed top, and all kinds of attachments and upgrades does not invite casual use as a temporary storage area any more. And anything placed in the shop will get covered with dust, guaranteed.

Neatness is nearly impossible in this hobby, but I try to keep up with the mess.

On call this weekend, I will be around, but it may be sporadic.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


I usually work in Oak and maple. My nephew wanted to make a mahogany bed. After we were done the shop was a mess. Oak and maple make sawdust and shavings. Mahogany makes find brown dust that sticks to everything. It tastes bad and give me a headache too. I don't think I'll be using mahogany much any longer.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


I am sure mahogany has nothing on MDF…....thankfully, I do not have any more large project planned with MDF. But I will remember that about mahogany.


----------



## Racer2007

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


dbhost, you want to work with wood tools you have be good with the cleanup tools as well. It is a pain the rear but then the more you have to clean the more you made, so it is a trade off we must deal with.
OK I have to go clean up my little carport work area now. The landlord is going to be by latter today.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *How did it get so dirty so soon?*
> 
> So last night I go out to the shop to mill down some 2×6 stock for a project when I took an inventory of what I saw… Planer left on the workbench, jointer shavings from when I forgot to open the blast gate and had the jointer spewing shavings all over the shop, hand plane shavings, lawnmower sitting in front of the band saw, bicycle in front of the lathe, EZ UP canopy in the way of everything, and don't even get me started on the junk covering the table saw and the large workbench…
> 
> It's time to clean up again…
> 
> Time to pitch the huge pile of paper waste bags that we don't use in our town (they came from my BIL's house that is presently being contested in his divorce from his worthless lawyer wife), put all the tools back in their proper places, sweep up and make good use of the floor sweep!
> 
> THEN I can get back to making a mess…
> 
> It looks like a busy weekend for me!


I tend to get dragged away before I can clean sometimes. And then the mess more or less throws itself everywhere… It's just been a couple of weeks like that…

I don't necessarily have a dust problem any more aside from the miter saw, while my dust collection isn't perfect, it is pretty good…

Well, I better step away from the keyboard for a while and get after my shop cleanup!


----------



## dbhost

*It's been a busy Saturday...*

After having discarded pretty much every last bit of bad wood from my old siding tear out, picking up the bent nails etc… I looked around my shop and realized it is a disaster area. So clean up was in order!

I managed to sleep in a bit today, which was a real blessing as I have been running myself ragged for far too long. I dragged myself up and out by around 10:00 A.M. and for the first time in a very long time, felt fully rested and ready to hit my day with all I had…

I went ahead and finished the clean up which consisted of stashing trash bags in the lawn and garden rack, putting my tackle box and painting supplies box up where they belong…

Looking at my scrap box, my drill press, and my router bit / drill press holder, I realized I hated the way it was all working, put less than 5 minutes of thought into it, and cobbled together a holder for all my un cased drill press accessories. You can read about it, and see pics HERE

I fired up the compressor, drug the hose to the driveway, and aired up the tires on BILs car. Need to keep an eye on that, might have to go to Discount and get those things patched…

After stowing all my goodies where they belong, I did some lawn work, I know not shop related, but needed to be done…

Followed that up by ripping an 8'piece f 3/8" thick stock from a 2×6 (I have a few of those I am trying to use the material up, free up my storage for better lumber and all…) This will make part of the trim for the door in the main bathroom. I need to rip it now to 1" wide and deep the rounded over edge on the one side, then I can cut the miter, and overall length…

Ripping the very thin stock required that I kept my guard off of my saw. Needless to say, that is NOT my favorite thing to do… Not only does that expose the spinny thing with all those carbide teeth, but it means my overhead dust collection is useless. I guess this is one of those times an overarm would be nice…

In the middle of all of that, since it is the weekend, I got to cook, this time was simple, open faced roast beef sandwiches on toasted French bread with gravy and vegetables.

I am now totally done with my tasks for the day as I just don't want to mess with it any more. Monday is another day, and I am sure I can get more of this done after work…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *It's been a busy Saturday...*
> 
> After having discarded pretty much every last bit of bad wood from my old siding tear out, picking up the bent nails etc… I looked around my shop and realized it is a disaster area. So clean up was in order!
> 
> I managed to sleep in a bit today, which was a real blessing as I have been running myself ragged for far too long. I dragged myself up and out by around 10:00 A.M. and for the first time in a very long time, felt fully rested and ready to hit my day with all I had…
> 
> I went ahead and finished the clean up which consisted of stashing trash bags in the lawn and garden rack, putting my tackle box and painting supplies box up where they belong…
> 
> Looking at my scrap box, my drill press, and my router bit / drill press holder, I realized I hated the way it was all working, put less than 5 minutes of thought into it, and cobbled together a holder for all my un cased drill press accessories. You can read about it, and see pics HERE
> 
> I fired up the compressor, drug the hose to the driveway, and aired up the tires on BILs car. Need to keep an eye on that, might have to go to Discount and get those things patched…
> 
> After stowing all my goodies where they belong, I did some lawn work, I know not shop related, but needed to be done…
> 
> Followed that up by ripping an 8'piece f 3/8" thick stock from a 2×6 (I have a few of those I am trying to use the material up, free up my storage for better lumber and all…) This will make part of the trim for the door in the main bathroom. I need to rip it now to 1" wide and deep the rounded over edge on the one side, then I can cut the miter, and overall length…
> 
> Ripping the very thin stock required that I kept my guard off of my saw. Needless to say, that is NOT my favorite thing to do… Not only does that expose the spinny thing with all those carbide teeth, but it means my overhead dust collection is useless. I guess this is one of those times an overarm would be nice…
> 
> In the middle of all of that, since it is the weekend, I got to cook, this time was simple, open faced roast beef sandwiches on toasted French bread with gravy and vegetables.
> 
> I am now totally done with my tasks for the day as I just don't want to mess with it any more. Monday is another day, and I am sure I can get more of this done after work…


Hey, you sound like a busy man. Understand about organizing tools, built a little tool holder while I was in La Conner, and hopefully it will come up on a blog today. So got a bunch to do myself, got to get the winter tires off of my car today as a have to project…............


----------



## dbhost

*I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*

Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…

Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…

Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….

I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!

Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….

A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….

Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


----------



## MikeGager

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


its all ok saturday is the actual sabbath lol


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


Then I am in REAL trouble!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


ZZ Top. Hmmmmm. Ibanez. Hmmmmmmmmm.

I have some musical interest, but you would be more likely to notice me listening to Jose Carreras, I usually pick him on my iPod Classic on long flights. And I play a miserable guitar on occasion, strictly personal.

Sherie was married to a drummer for a bit, Mychelles father…......ZRocks…very local, Houston….same manager as ZZ Top, for awhile. Her best friend married Christopher Cross…..needless to say she was at the wedding.

That's called name dropping…......(-:

Just wanted to tweak your memory. Sherie represses those years with vigor. I don't know anything really, about the rock era, beyond 1959. After that it was the "lost years" for about 14 years. Training and the military.

And Sherie doesn't want to go there. Ever. At all. I don't bring it up. I just know it from long ago discussions.

We all have a refuge…........

Jim


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


I grew up on Rock & Roll, Country, and Gospel… I love all sorts of music shy of the nasty / violent metal and hip hop stuff. The "Hard Core" stuff…

I play bass just for the joy of it. I can hold down the root, and do a walking groove, but I am not up to par with my progressive rock favorites… I have played "gigs" before with friends bands when the bass player flaked out and didn't show. It was really un-pretty…. Getting up in front of a party, with a set I have played in the past, but am out of practice on. Thank GOD they were typically small gigs (friends parties etc…), and I got barbecue out of the deal so it wasn't a total loss!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


Understand. I have avoided performing, meaning other than the operating room and the delivery room, all my life. Most likely, at my age, that will continue to be the case. Big audiences give me the willies…........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


I did some live stuff when I was younger, in college type stuff, singing, DJ work, but that was half my life ago now. I don't think I would even want to try out for church choir these days… I have a BIL (Wife's sisters husband) that was a professional drummer for a lot of years. Mostly studio stuff, and small club bands from the 1960s through the 1980s. Never anything huge though. He still has a passion for percussion.

What got me in to woodworking in the first place is that it is an excellent avenue for creativity, and I can manage to be creative, AND end up with practical application products at the same time… There is a certain amount of appeal to it you know?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I should have rested today, but I couldn't just sit idle....*
> 
> Not to make this a discussion of religion, but I must admit something here. I am not the best at following the 10 commandments, specifically the 3rd and 4th commandments. The 3rd typically when I cause myself some sort of stupid pain, and the 4th because somewhere in my head there is this voice telling to get it done now or it will never get done…
> 
> Typically that voice belongs to my wife. But sometimes it is my own inner monologue doing dumb things to me… And at my age, I now realize just WHY we are supposed to do the whole work 6 days and chill on the 7th. I end up paying a price for it, typically running out of steam by Wednesday, and being pretty much worthless the rest of the week…. But I digress…
> 
> Anyway, back to the point. Today's activity while it did include work, at least gave me time to myself, where I could be with my thoughts. I managed to finish milling the door jamb trim for the main bathroom. I am stunned how close to the original profile I was able come by simply ripping one of my scrap 2×6's on one edge by 3/8" (the thickness of the trim) which was done yesterday. Today the trim was flipped and ripped to 1.25" leaving the factory 1/8" roundover from the 2x stock…. Upon installing, the matchup is amazing! I installed that, caulked it up, and have the whole door jamb ready to get primed once that caulk cures….
> 
> I finished painting all the house surround trim this afternoon as well. Not a perfect job, but the house is really starting to look like a winner!
> 
> Due to that self induced nagging, and Alaska Jim's needling, my drill press accessory shelf came off the wall today, and got thoroughly coated in Watco Danish Oil….
> 
> A little bit more organization work and some cleanup from ripping those thin strips and the shop is now clean and ready to go for my next project. Which sadly will be stripping and restaining the kitchen cabniet doors and drawer fronts. I have been dragging my feet on this project (don't tell LOML!) but I really don't want to do this. (her idea) I would MUCH rather haul my tail up to M&G in Huntsville or Clarks in Houston (whichever I can get at a better price) for a mess of Pecan & Mesquite and do some 2 tone raised panel doors / drawers… Of course I would need to at the very least veneer the existing casings, or build new ones with vennered ply….
> 
> Now it's evening, once I am done here, i go to the bedroom, pick up the Ibanez, throw in some ZZ Top and see if I can keep up with Dusty! (Google Dusty Hill if you don't know what I talking about…)


I am with you on the rationale for the hobby. I have projects strewn all over the house, some more recent, some quite old, but none I would call first rate woodworking objects. I built three sliding keyboard trays I use in my office, including the one my keyboard is sitting on now. It is peculiarly adapted to flightsim appliances as well. All my networking devices are in a swiveling rack I made for them, directly in view as I speak. Kermit's jungle gym sits over there next to the window, I built that 20 years ago. I have always liked to create my own solutions for things if possible, just because it is fun, and because they are more specific to the solution of the issues to be met.

Today is a work, day…....gotta get going.

Have a good day…


----------



## dbhost

*I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*

Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….

Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.

It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.

Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…

Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.

Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?

Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....

Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).

Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


----------



## HerbC

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


db,

How far is it to your main electrical panel? You should seriously evaluate the cost/difficulty in getting a subpanel installed in your shop area.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## cranesgonewild

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


I feel your pain brother. 
My entire garage is on a 15 amp circuit along with the living room. 
I run a long extention cord to the kitchen for the shop vac, so I can use it with other tools at the same time. 
However, I did buy a subpanel box and all the wires. I just have to wire it all up. 
Let's make a pact. You wire up yours and I'll wire up mine.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


It's on the list for projects this summer. Unfortunately the IRS has put a pinch in that or it would be done already…


----------



## Rob200

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


for your and your family's safety you need to run new power to your shop this a good way to burn down the house


----------



## 8iowa

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


Older homes often are limited to 100 amp service. When we moved to an early 50's vintage house in Gainesville the first thing I did was to upgrade to 200 amp service and put a 60 amp sub panel in the garage. Even newer homes seldom have more than two circuits in the garage, often shared with recepticles in the house. If you're going to have a shop in the house, an electrical upgrade is necessary or you could suddenly be "in the dark" (been there myself).

When you install a new subpanel, it's a good idea to include a couple of 240V circuits as well. Some single phase motors can be wired for both 120 and 240 volt. This cuts down on your total amperage draw.


----------



## Stormin

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


I have been in the electrical business for 40 + years IMHO sometimes you can't afford not to go without proper power. You can save money by doing most of the work yourself. Get a competent electrician to show you how to do the grunt work and then have him come in a hook it up for you.

Good Luck
Norm


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


Stormin,

That's my plan.

The long and the short of it is that according to the electrician, I have 200 amp service coming in to the house, with 150 of it being called for in breakers, 2 of those breakers are 40 amps each, one for A/C, the other for the furnace, and guess what… They never run at the same time… (All electric home, an oddity in coastal Texas I know… And FWIW it is a 1984 vintage home. Not exactly the heyday of home construction).

I have a main panel problem though. It's completely full. All the slots that can have dual breakers in them already do. We are talking about putting in a pre-panel kind of rig. I don't know what he called it. But it goes in line BEFORE the main, and splits the power, has a 200 amp breaker, and then a 150 and a 60 to feed the sub panels. (not sure why I can get away with 210 amps on a 200 amp breaker. Can some body explain that to me?)

The other, MUCH more expensive option, and one that would need to be done in the off season, would be to run the sub panel and all, up to the main, leave it free, and then swap the main panel for a bigger one so that I can feed off of it.

Yes, the electrician is pending… We'll see how it goes…


----------



## Stormin

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


When you do a load calculation on a building all the appliances etc are calculated along with a factor for the square footage If you added up the ampacity on all the breakers most places would be well over the current rating of the main breaker In the real world not everything would be on a 100 % all the time so this way the service size is derated Your electrician I'm sure will give you the best advice about your subpanels


----------



## HerbC

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


db,

Are there circuit breakers in your main panel that could be replaced by half-height (thin) breakers, freeing up enough space for the breakers needed for the new subpanel feed?

Herb


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


That is an excellent question for me to ask the electrician. I have a Square D panel, and several "double height" breakers. (The A/C and furnace breakers leap to mind). If they can be swapped for single height, I can get it all in the existing panel…

Just FWIW, the electrician is the BIL of a coworker of mine. He is licensed, bonded, insured etc… I was asking for the best reference. Funny thing is, I got this guy's number from not only my coworker, but a neighbor that is in the remodeling biz… So he has a good reputation in the industry, or he has a lot of friends. And if he does bad work, I can make his BIL's job miserable… (insert evil laugh here…). The idea is, he spec's what I need, tells me where to put it, I install and run everything, he checks it, we get our pre-hookup inspection, and then he connects it to the main panel IF possible. Again, that is the big concern…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


Yup, have the electrian put in a subpanel. It sounds like you have dual breakers everywhere you can. That was my trick in La Conner. Put in dual breakers, in two spaces, freeing up two circuits, so that I could then install those.

Hope a new panel fits in your tight budget…....you know an electrician you could barter something with?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


Yeah, sort of… The electrician in question actually has a small office of his own, and needs a server rebuilt… We are likely going to work out some trade. Just wish he wasn't using Windows, but oh well…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


You are a Linux man, yes? Seems to me lots of people interface open source servers with Windows, or am I reading things wrong? The electrician probably could care less what is running on his server as long as he doesn't have to deal with it. At my office, our main server is IBM, but we have windows PCs everywhere, very cheap and effective. Think David Craig knows a lot about that business, wing him a PM.

Gotta get you a new panel…......(-:


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


He's already got a Windows Server 2008 R2 machine. Most likely foundation. It's a hardware upgrade he is wanting done. Basically I need to upgrade a RAID 5 of 300GB SATA2 disks with a RAID of 1.5TB SATA2 disks. Thankfully the system disk is a separate RAID group, but he has MS-SQL databases on here… Ick…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


Pass it by David Craig…....it is out of my realm of expertise, which is limited in the first place…..(-:

I think David Craig does more MS stuff, but I may be wrong there.

SATA 2 and RAID 5, can't you hot swap disks, and let the server software figure it out? Or does he not have the proper hardware setup?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


If I was swapping like disks for like disks yeah, but I need to grow the volume. Don't get me wrong, I can, and do manage Windows boxes pretty much in my sleep. I just prefer UNIX / Linux over M.$. any day of the week. I am a command line kind of guy… Simply put, I have a couple of 2 TB external disk rigs for jobs like this. I take SQL offline, run a full backup to one of them. Then image the RAID group to the other using Ghost. Then I swap the disks, build the new 4.5TB RAID group (4 1.5 TB disks in RAID 5 = 4.5TBish…) and push the Ghost image back over to the new RAID group. Then bring it all back online and test… Heck, for all I know, the SQL isn't housed in the RAID group. I didn't set it up…

If I were building from scratch I would build a LAMP host (Linux Apache MySQL PHP) using Scientfic Linux 6 (a Red Hat Enterprise Linux clone). Set up SAMBA to authenticate his domain and share files / printers. Unfortunately his accounting is set up using that MS-SQL database…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


I get the gist of it. I was pretty sure you would normally use the open source setup you described. I was just wondering if the software would expand the volumes to the limits of the new disks or could be commanded to do so. Just thinking. Really don't know anything about it.

I have run just a simple Ghost backup setup, but Norton Antivirus would intermittantly go south, an I would have to reinstall all Symantec stuff, and then….....Ghost wouldn't recognize the old backups and belonging to its little world. So I got rid of everyting Symantec, got Genie backup which is basically invisible and doesn't hickup, and put on MS Security Essentials (free) and my computer protection and backups (daily incremental) are troublefree, and totally automatic. I am going to go to MS Security Essentials on all my computers, and get rid of the AVG stuff I went to initially when I ditched Norton. I am doing it with each machine as the AVG expires. Two down, three to go.


----------



## emart

dbhost said:


> *I REALLY need a sub panel in my shop!*
> 
> Okay I admit it, I am electrically challenged. I simply do not have enough electrons moving through sufficient gauge wire at the correct voltages, and amperages to properly provide for all my shop's needs….
> 
> Tonight was yet another rude reminder of that.
> 
> It's just stinking hot today, so in goes the A/C, there's 15 amps.
> 
> Next, i am using the 3/4 HP drill press. 7.5 amps. Ooops to much…
> 
> Drag extension cord to the laundry room's dedicated 20 amp circuit for the washer.
> 
> Now where on earth do I plug the *#$! dust collector in?
> 
> Okay step inside, blog about it a bit, wait for the shop to cool off some more, and swap the A/C for the DC (pun intended)....
> 
> Complete cutting disks (for wide drum sander).
> 
> Drool over all the shops with sufficient power…


i know how that is. i dont even have electricity in my shop. all my lighting is done by a battery system i have (more details on that later) and my saws are powered by an extension cord to my house. and because my house is older than dirt (made from scraps in 1945) my panel can barely power my house much less anything else


----------



## dbhost

*The weekend plans, that I am aware of...*

So my weekend is looking pretty full… But assuming I get even half of it done, I will have accomplished a lot…

My pile of honey do's that are scheduled for this weekend are…

#1. Tune up on the Saturn. Meaning…
1a. Change spark plugs, 
1b. Change spark plug wires, 
1c. de-gunk the Mass Air Flow sensor.
1d. Clean and oil the K&N air filter. It will take at least a day for this to dry, so I will drop in a temporary filter just to be able to use the car during that time.
1e. Dump the remainder of the SeaFoam engine cleaner in the gas tank. (Been using this stuff for years in my trucks. I don't as often as I should in the Saturn…)

#2. Prep walnut and curly maple stock for a custom doggie urn for Deacon.

#3. Order inlay router bit / bushing set for above project. Never done router inlay before, but I want to inlay a dog bone piece in the top of the urn.

#4. S4S a mess of PT pine (the newer stuff, not the old Cyanide junk) fence pickets, left overs from the hurricane Ike damage to my "old" fence that stood for less than 6 months before that storm. I majorly overbuilt the new fence just to be sure!

#5. Glue up pairs of these fence pickets double, to eventually come out with 6" wide x 1" thick after milling x 6' long stock. My thought is to use these for outdoor furniture projects, I need a couple of Adirondack chairs and a table or two for the yard, not to mention I need to get rid of all that old lumber somehow…

#6. Run to Sams Club to get some household supplies for the next few weeks.

#7. Run to Clarks Hardwoods in the pickup to get some white oak.

#8. Take the truck to the inspection station, I was informed this morning that my safety inspection sticker is expired. Ooops…

#9. Back to the Saturn, aim the headlights. I had to replace the drivers headlight a couple of weeks ago after the heat got to the adhesive holding the lens to the body of the light, and the lens fell off on the highway… Right now, the new headlight is looking at the ditch next to the car…

#10. Rack the oak in order to use it on the threshold project I have been tasked with…

#11. And I just remembered this, I need to run by a friend's shop / business this weekend. They had a construction project that they finished with, and he has a bunch of extra uncut kiln dried 2×4 SYP. I am hoping if it is straight, I can use it for a new workbench…

I will be lucky if I get even half of this done… One of the bad things about being married, you never know what your wife has scheduled for you until about 20 minutes before the scheduled time to be wherever you two are supposed to go, and you are covered in sawdust…


----------



## hodgepodge

dbhost said:


> *The weekend plans, that I am aware of...*
> 
> So my weekend is looking pretty full… But assuming I get even half of it done, I will have accomplished a lot…
> 
> My pile of honey do's that are scheduled for this weekend are…
> 
> #1. Tune up on the Saturn. Meaning…
> 1a. Change spark plugs,
> 1b. Change spark plug wires,
> 1c. de-gunk the Mass Air Flow sensor.
> 1d. Clean and oil the K&N air filter. It will take at least a day for this to dry, so I will drop in a temporary filter just to be able to use the car during that time.
> 1e. Dump the remainder of the SeaFoam engine cleaner in the gas tank. (Been using this stuff for years in my trucks. I don't as often as I should in the Saturn…)
> 
> #2. Prep walnut and curly maple stock for a custom doggie urn for Deacon.
> 
> #3. Order inlay router bit / bushing set for above project. Never done router inlay before, but I want to inlay a dog bone piece in the top of the urn.
> 
> #4. S4S a mess of PT pine (the newer stuff, not the old Cyanide junk) fence pickets, left overs from the hurricane Ike damage to my "old" fence that stood for less than 6 months before that storm. I majorly overbuilt the new fence just to be sure!
> 
> #5. Glue up pairs of these fence pickets double, to eventually come out with 6" wide x 1" thick after milling x 6' long stock. My thought is to use these for outdoor furniture projects, I need a couple of Adirondack chairs and a table or two for the yard, not to mention I need to get rid of all that old lumber somehow…
> 
> #6. Run to Sams Club to get some household supplies for the next few weeks.
> 
> #7. Run to Clarks Hardwoods in the pickup to get some white oak.
> 
> #8. Take the truck to the inspection station, I was informed this morning that my safety inspection sticker is expired. Ooops…
> 
> #9. Back to the Saturn, aim the headlights. I had to replace the drivers headlight a couple of weeks ago after the heat got to the adhesive holding the lens to the body of the light, and the lens fell off on the highway… Right now, the new headlight is looking at the ditch next to the car…
> 
> #10. Rack the oak in order to use it on the threshold project I have been tasked with…
> 
> #11. And I just remembered this, I need to run by a friend's shop / business this weekend. They had a construction project that they finished with, and he has a bunch of extra uncut kiln dried 2×4 SYP. I am hoping if it is straight, I can use it for a new workbench…
> 
> I will be lucky if I get even half of this done… One of the bad things about being married, you never know what your wife has scheduled for you until about 20 minutes before the scheduled time to be wherever you two are supposed to go, and you are covered in sawdust…


Sounds like a busy weekend! I visited Clark's for the first time last week, (first lumberyard ever in fact) I looked like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *The weekend plans, that I am aware of...*
> 
> So my weekend is looking pretty full… But assuming I get even half of it done, I will have accomplished a lot…
> 
> My pile of honey do's that are scheduled for this weekend are…
> 
> #1. Tune up on the Saturn. Meaning…
> 1a. Change spark plugs,
> 1b. Change spark plug wires,
> 1c. de-gunk the Mass Air Flow sensor.
> 1d. Clean and oil the K&N air filter. It will take at least a day for this to dry, so I will drop in a temporary filter just to be able to use the car during that time.
> 1e. Dump the remainder of the SeaFoam engine cleaner in the gas tank. (Been using this stuff for years in my trucks. I don't as often as I should in the Saturn…)
> 
> #2. Prep walnut and curly maple stock for a custom doggie urn for Deacon.
> 
> #3. Order inlay router bit / bushing set for above project. Never done router inlay before, but I want to inlay a dog bone piece in the top of the urn.
> 
> #4. S4S a mess of PT pine (the newer stuff, not the old Cyanide junk) fence pickets, left overs from the hurricane Ike damage to my "old" fence that stood for less than 6 months before that storm. I majorly overbuilt the new fence just to be sure!
> 
> #5. Glue up pairs of these fence pickets double, to eventually come out with 6" wide x 1" thick after milling x 6' long stock. My thought is to use these for outdoor furniture projects, I need a couple of Adirondack chairs and a table or two for the yard, not to mention I need to get rid of all that old lumber somehow…
> 
> #6. Run to Sams Club to get some household supplies for the next few weeks.
> 
> #7. Run to Clarks Hardwoods in the pickup to get some white oak.
> 
> #8. Take the truck to the inspection station, I was informed this morning that my safety inspection sticker is expired. Ooops…
> 
> #9. Back to the Saturn, aim the headlights. I had to replace the drivers headlight a couple of weeks ago after the heat got to the adhesive holding the lens to the body of the light, and the lens fell off on the highway… Right now, the new headlight is looking at the ditch next to the car…
> 
> #10. Rack the oak in order to use it on the threshold project I have been tasked with…
> 
> #11. And I just remembered this, I need to run by a friend's shop / business this weekend. They had a construction project that they finished with, and he has a bunch of extra uncut kiln dried 2×4 SYP. I am hoping if it is straight, I can use it for a new workbench…
> 
> I will be lucky if I get even half of this done… One of the bad things about being married, you never know what your wife has scheduled for you until about 20 minutes before the scheduled time to be wherever you two are supposed to go, and you are covered in sawdust…


Seemed kinda quiet down there for a couple of weeks…...now I know why….....you were writing up this list!!

I have no honey-do's this weekend, unless I purposely forgot something. I made a fruitless trip to the speciality hardware store, and couldn't find the gizmos for my DC stuff I wanted, but then made do with making a temporary into a permanent fixture (the multifunction bench which is too heavy to go anywhere without some planning). I am putting some features on my knockdown project elevator…......you know, to bring things up to a working height, this one elevates things about 18 inches. I built it to work on the multifunction bench, and now I am completing it for future use. Need I say what I am going to finish it with?.......(-:

I have to blog on the following items:

1) New DC manifold for the RAS….....that's a winner….....wow….....probably less than 2% of the chips and dust to clean up…....idea courtesy of Jim Hamilton, about a year ago he suggested I take the manifold up the fence like he did. That takes some customization, and the blade goes right into the manifold when parked.

2) The project elevator

3) Using the super sled as a foundation for on the fly jigs….....do it all the time. Gotta have T-track in your sled.

4) Flip up stops for the super sled….....nothing innovative here

5) Scrap made rolling-long-thin-things storage, like my dowels, aluminum extrusions, angle iron, continuous hinge, etc.

I remember the days of putting….....spring shocks on my old Rambler to improve stability and cornering…...Changing my own oil…......Revamping the battery and electrical system in my motorhome…....replacing the carburetor with a rebuilt one…......etc.
...........no more…............(-:

I decided to increase my exercise program…......right….......my muscles in my abdomen and hip are preventing any more stand up activity for today…....courtesy of my scoliosis from birth and calcified facet from damage at about 5 years old, and the subsequent wear and tear over 70 years of standing and walking with a tilt. I am amazed how well I have done considering what I started out with. Think that is the result of a young body learning to compensate….....as opposed to your adult issues with your back and the auto accident, not so easy to compensate.

Hope to be around this weekend, between shop sessions, body willing….......

Later…........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *The weekend plans, that I am aware of...*
> 
> So my weekend is looking pretty full… But assuming I get even half of it done, I will have accomplished a lot…
> 
> My pile of honey do's that are scheduled for this weekend are…
> 
> #1. Tune up on the Saturn. Meaning…
> 1a. Change spark plugs,
> 1b. Change spark plug wires,
> 1c. de-gunk the Mass Air Flow sensor.
> 1d. Clean and oil the K&N air filter. It will take at least a day for this to dry, so I will drop in a temporary filter just to be able to use the car during that time.
> 1e. Dump the remainder of the SeaFoam engine cleaner in the gas tank. (Been using this stuff for years in my trucks. I don't as often as I should in the Saturn…)
> 
> #2. Prep walnut and curly maple stock for a custom doggie urn for Deacon.
> 
> #3. Order inlay router bit / bushing set for above project. Never done router inlay before, but I want to inlay a dog bone piece in the top of the urn.
> 
> #4. S4S a mess of PT pine (the newer stuff, not the old Cyanide junk) fence pickets, left overs from the hurricane Ike damage to my "old" fence that stood for less than 6 months before that storm. I majorly overbuilt the new fence just to be sure!
> 
> #5. Glue up pairs of these fence pickets double, to eventually come out with 6" wide x 1" thick after milling x 6' long stock. My thought is to use these for outdoor furniture projects, I need a couple of Adirondack chairs and a table or two for the yard, not to mention I need to get rid of all that old lumber somehow…
> 
> #6. Run to Sams Club to get some household supplies for the next few weeks.
> 
> #7. Run to Clarks Hardwoods in the pickup to get some white oak.
> 
> #8. Take the truck to the inspection station, I was informed this morning that my safety inspection sticker is expired. Ooops…
> 
> #9. Back to the Saturn, aim the headlights. I had to replace the drivers headlight a couple of weeks ago after the heat got to the adhesive holding the lens to the body of the light, and the lens fell off on the highway… Right now, the new headlight is looking at the ditch next to the car…
> 
> #10. Rack the oak in order to use it on the threshold project I have been tasked with…
> 
> #11. And I just remembered this, I need to run by a friend's shop / business this weekend. They had a construction project that they finished with, and he has a bunch of extra uncut kiln dried 2×4 SYP. I am hoping if it is straight, I can use it for a new workbench…
> 
> I will be lucky if I get even half of this done… One of the bad things about being married, you never know what your wife has scheduled for you until about 20 minutes before the scheduled time to be wherever you two are supposed to go, and you are covered in sawdust…


*Well the progress was better than expected, but far from complete…*

#1. Tune up on the Saturn. Meaning… 1a. Change spark plugs, 1b. Change spark plug wires, 1c. de-gunk the Mass Air Flow sensor. 1d. Clean and oil the K&N air filter. It will take at least a day for this to dry, so I will drop in a temporary filter just to be able to use the car during that time. 1e. Dump the remainder of the SeaFoam engine cleaner in the gas tank. (Been using this stuff for years in my trucks. I don't as often as I should in the Saturn…)*

This is done, mostly. The K&N is still drying and will likely get oiled tomorrow… Now I remember what the little twin cam motor used to respond like. Now I remember why I liked this car in the first place…*

#2. Prep walnut and curly maple stock for a custom doggie urn for Deacon.

*I got some of the maple done, didn't get to the walnut. Too much on my plate is all…
*

#3. Order inlay router bit / bushing set for above project. Never done router inlay before, but I want to inlay a dog bone piece in the top of the urn.

*Done, and anxious to get it in and try it out. I really want to see what it needs depth wise for a template… *

#4. S4S a mess of PT pine (the newer stuff, not the old Cyanide junk) fence pickets, left overs from the hurricane Ike damage to my "old" fence that stood for less than 6 months before that storm. I majorly overbuilt the new fence just to be sure!

*This stock is sitting on end against my garage doors drying now. I used the pressure washer to blast off the debris from sitting in a corner of the yard uncovered for almost 3 years… It needs to dry before it hits the jointer and planer.*

#5. Glue up pairs of these fence pickets double, to eventually come out with 6" wide x 1" thick after milling x 6' long stock. My thought is to use these for outdoor furniture projects, I need a couple of Adirondack chairs and a table or two for the yard, not to mention I need to get rid of all that old lumber somehow…

*Did not get this done…*

#6. Run to Sams Club to get some household supplies for the next few weeks.

*Done, and this HURT… I hate going to Sams Club. We price shop, and use the smart phones a LOT to compare prices where we can. Sams is cheaper on a LOT of items we use a lot of.*

#7. Run to Clarks Hardwoods in the pickup to get some white oak.

*Was unable to get there in their short Saturday hours, won't be able to swing by there for at least 2 more weeks…*

#8. Take the truck to the inspection station, I was informed this morning that my safety inspection sticker is expired. Ooops…

*Truck stayed in the driveway all weekend… Sort of forgot it again… *

#9. Back to the Saturn, aim the headlights. I had to replace the drivers headlight a couple of weeks ago after the heat got to the adhesive holding the lens to the body of the light, and the lens fell off on the highway… Right now, the new headlight is looking at the ditch next to the car…

*Done as best as I can figure out how. I need to get it to my BILs body shop and have him point them right…*

#10. Rack the oak in order to use it on the threshold project I have been tasked with…

*Didn't get it, so I couldn't do it…*

#11. And I just remembered this, I need to run by a friend's shop / business this weekend. They had a construction project that they finished with, and he has a bunch of extra uncut kiln dried 2×4 SYP. I am hoping if it is straight, I can use it for a new workbench…

*Friend's baby got sick this weekend, so they were in the hospital. Probably had a snotty nose. First kid syndrome you know?*

*I did add a few items to the list that weren't there on Friday.

Epoxy the key for the truck back together. The section of the key that holds the transponder chip fell off from the shaft of the key… Done.

Rebuild / repair a Littermaid self cleaning cat box. The contacts simply stopped, well… contacting… Dust from the litter gunked it up… NASTY job…

Built a table saw alignment jig specifically for the BT3100, my miter slot and sliding miter table are dead on now. We are however, not talking about the fence. I knew I was off, but boy oh boy how far off is SCARY… Part of my jig design is a through mortise. This stupid little project gave me the itch for a mortising machine so bad it's not funny… The pieces were too small to set up with the hand screws effectively, and so I was mostly free handing it. Ugly, but effective… I think next pay period, a Central Machinery mortiser is being added to my shop…

What I did not get accomplished this weekend that I am most annoyed about, I needed to get at least 3 to 4 hours of study time for my RHCE in… Now I need to figure out how to squeeze that in…*


----------



## dbhost

*Kicking more simple painted projects out the shop door...*

Yet another basic project has crossed the threshold of my shop on the way out. This time, the painted pine Christmas Tree Stand for my artificial Christmas tree. The original plastic piece of junk died when disassembling the tree at the end of last Christmas season, so I have been wanting to build a new one, as the year went on, other priorities kept creeping up, until a couple of weeks ago, I decided it was time for me to get busy with it. This has actually been done for a little over 2 weeks, I just lacked the paint to finish it, and the inspiration to go get it… I thought about coating it with the same white I painted the library with, but I thought better of that… Nope. It needed to be hunter green…

Well Thanksgiving came, and went, and feeling the Turkey bloat, I KNEW I had to spray this thing, or I wouldn't get that tree up…

So this afternoon, a trip to Home Depot to get some supplies, a spray can of Rustoleum hunter green was tossed into my basket, along with some stuff to go under that tree…

The arms are designed by me, simple curves done on the band saw, everything sanded on the Ridgid sander, and I rounded the edges over with a 1/2" roundover bit.

This wasn't what I would call fancy, or even fine woodworking, but it sure will be functional. And God willing, it will be an important piece of my family history for many years go come…

The project page can be found http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56440


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Kicking more simple painted projects out the shop door...*
> 
> Yet another basic project has crossed the threshold of my shop on the way out. This time, the painted pine Christmas Tree Stand for my artificial Christmas tree. The original plastic piece of junk died when disassembling the tree at the end of last Christmas season, so I have been wanting to build a new one, as the year went on, other priorities kept creeping up, until a couple of weeks ago, I decided it was time for me to get busy with it. This has actually been done for a little over 2 weeks, I just lacked the paint to finish it, and the inspiration to go get it… I thought about coating it with the same white I painted the library with, but I thought better of that… Nope. It needed to be hunter green…
> 
> Well Thanksgiving came, and went, and feeling the Turkey bloat, I KNEW I had to spray this thing, or I wouldn't get that tree up…
> 
> So this afternoon, a trip to Home Depot to get some supplies, a spray can of Rustoleum hunter green was tossed into my basket, along with some stuff to go under that tree…
> 
> The arms are designed by me, simple curves done on the band saw, everything sanded on the Ridgid sander, and I rounded the edges over with a 1/2" roundover bit.
> 
> This wasn't what I would call fancy, or even fine woodworking, but it sure will be functional. And God willing, it will be an important piece of my family history for many years go come…
> 
> The project page can be found http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56440


Simple project, but as you say, and important one that will last. I am going to start on a cutoff mobile cart this weekend, if the socializing will ever stop….............later…..


----------



## Dennisgrosen

dbhost said:


> *Kicking more simple painted projects out the shop door...*
> 
> Yet another basic project has crossed the threshold of my shop on the way out. This time, the painted pine Christmas Tree Stand for my artificial Christmas tree. The original plastic piece of junk died when disassembling the tree at the end of last Christmas season, so I have been wanting to build a new one, as the year went on, other priorities kept creeping up, until a couple of weeks ago, I decided it was time for me to get busy with it. This has actually been done for a little over 2 weeks, I just lacked the paint to finish it, and the inspiration to go get it… I thought about coating it with the same white I painted the library with, but I thought better of that… Nope. It needed to be hunter green…
> 
> Well Thanksgiving came, and went, and feeling the Turkey bloat, I KNEW I had to spray this thing, or I wouldn't get that tree up…
> 
> So this afternoon, a trip to Home Depot to get some supplies, a spray can of Rustoleum hunter green was tossed into my basket, along with some stuff to go under that tree…
> 
> The arms are designed by me, simple curves done on the band saw, everything sanded on the Ridgid sander, and I rounded the edges over with a 1/2" roundover bit.
> 
> This wasn't what I would call fancy, or even fine woodworking, but it sure will be functional. And God willing, it will be an important piece of my family history for many years go come…
> 
> The project page can be found http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56440


 then you realy have the tools socialize in the shop with a feast every night jim

that is one of those thing s we just have to have ready ones a year 
if not we a punished the next ten :-(

Dennis


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Kicking more simple painted projects out the shop door...*
> 
> Yet another basic project has crossed the threshold of my shop on the way out. This time, the painted pine Christmas Tree Stand for my artificial Christmas tree. The original plastic piece of junk died when disassembling the tree at the end of last Christmas season, so I have been wanting to build a new one, as the year went on, other priorities kept creeping up, until a couple of weeks ago, I decided it was time for me to get busy with it. This has actually been done for a little over 2 weeks, I just lacked the paint to finish it, and the inspiration to go get it… I thought about coating it with the same white I painted the library with, but I thought better of that… Nope. It needed to be hunter green…
> 
> Well Thanksgiving came, and went, and feeling the Turkey bloat, I KNEW I had to spray this thing, or I wouldn't get that tree up…
> 
> So this afternoon, a trip to Home Depot to get some supplies, a spray can of Rustoleum hunter green was tossed into my basket, along with some stuff to go under that tree…
> 
> The arms are designed by me, simple curves done on the band saw, everything sanded on the Ridgid sander, and I rounded the edges over with a 1/2" roundover bit.
> 
> This wasn't what I would call fancy, or even fine woodworking, but it sure will be functional. And God willing, it will be an important piece of my family history for many years go come…
> 
> The project page can be found http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56440


Out to eat, two nights in a row. And of course, we had been eating out while on vacation. Getting indigestion, and getting a muddled head.

Oh, well, later today things will quiet down…...............


----------



## dbhost

*Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*

During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.

While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…

So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…

Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.

Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..

I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…

I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…

Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


----------



## ken_c

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


those lead acid batteries will be worth $, find a place that sells and scraps used batteries - car batteries - and they will buy them from you.


----------



## Makarov

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


Call a metal scrap yard, they should pay for batteries along with other scrap


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


Never thought of that. No clue, thanks! I just want them gone, don't care about a few bucks. Probably cost me more than they are worth in gas to get them there. Space in my shop is the important factor…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


I have had my issues with lead -acid batteries as well. Fortunately, we have a well organized disposal system in Anchorage, and you can take in those things declared as hazardous waste, and they dispose of them. However, it does cost something. We usually take a bunch of things all at once including oil based paint cans that still have some unusable product in them.

I am still doing some shop organization, mostly revolving around electrical issues with my wife's quilting equipment. But it is about to be done.

Moving on to the ship tomorrow, and so today is a day of travel. Hopefully will get my email act in order when aboard the ship.

Later…......


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


There are a group of guys that roam the neighborhoods in old trucks, looking for cast off metals for recycling, we call them "scrappers". I talked to one yesterday that was picking up the steel remains of my neighbors old rusted out BBQ grill. He said they would take the batteries. Saves me the time and gas of going down to the scrap yard. I still want to separate the coil springs from the strut assemblies safely. I don't want anyone getting hurt by trying to recycle my old metals… Actually the coils are still in really good shape too. But the Rancho springs ride a lot better than the stockers!


----------



## GrandpaLen

dbhost said:


> *Cleaning up, and getting back to putting the shop in order.*
> 
> During the whole rip the walls down, add insulation and power thing, my shop became a total mess, then came a few nasty bouts of sickness that kept me out of the shop for far too long.
> 
> While I am not pushing too hard, I am getting back to getting things in order. That means putting things where they belong, assuming a where they belong still exists…
> 
> So LOML willing, is going to be the Texas Two Step as it were in my shop…
> 
> Step #1. Take garbage out. I have a couple of bags of drywall, busted plastics, and other misc trash that need to hit the curb, along with coil spring assemblies and other misc junk parts that do not need to take up space in my shop.
> 
> Step #2. Clean and put up all the mechanic tools. This is important because the mechanic tool mess is right by the stack of sheetrock that will be going on my walls..
> 
> I figure at the rate I am on the mend, and the amount of just how much I have to clean up, if I get through those two steps I won't have pushed too hard, and will actually feel like a human being afterwards…
> 
> I still have a big pile of lead acid batteries (UPS batteries) that I want to recycle, that I have no clue what to do with… I know I can take them to Best Buy, but those guys have been busted taking the recycle batteries and just dumping them in their dumpster… I am no peace love and granola type, but I do want to to the responsible thing with dangerous materials… So they sit and wait in my shop. Until Houston does another electronics recycling day where they take these things… For all I know they are dumping them and burying them in the bottom of the Jacinto River though…
> 
> Well, hopefully when I get this all done, I will be a little less pessimistic about things. I know if feels good to be able to get things accomplished again…


Kudos to your proper recycling commitment.

We all must make a concerted effort to leave this planet in better health than it is in today, for our children's sake.

Children 'Learn what they Live'.

Best wises for your Shop make over. - Grandpa Len.

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## dbhost

*Got on a good roll with the cleanup, but didn't get as far as I had wanted to...*

Well, I have a large tote, approx 24"w X 24"h X 48"l. And it was up until yesterday, jam packed with mechanics tools, sockets, box end wrenches, impact wrench, air hammer, bits, several clamps of differing varieties, ball joint press, and extended size cup set, tap and die set, multimeter, jack stands, pry bars, pretty much you name it, mechanics tool wise, it was probably in there.

Well after spending at least 2 hours on the project, I can proudly and honestly state that my mechanics tools, minus the ball joint press and cup set are put up where they belong. Along with reshelving my power drills, drill bits, and other misc bits and pieces, so I am at least making a dent in my messy shop…

It's not much of a way to store it but I did get an opportunity to hang up the my dozen quick grips as well to the bar in front of my clamp rack I had been using for spring clamps. It works more or less, but Lord help me if I need any 6" F clamps! Yeah a new clamp racking system is being brewed up in my head for build once the rest of this is done.

Speaking of clamp racking system, I am thinking something along the lines of Suwat Phruksawan's folding clamp rack, OR possibly and more conveniently, an upright, rolling clamp rack. The better question there though, where to put it when not in use…

LOML wants to spend the weekend cleaning up, painting the trim in, and replacing the chandelier in the dining room. I of course need to get my hands on a contractor pack or 2 of Decora wall plates in bright white to finish things off, and then I get to hurry up and get the shop done. I need the table saw, and my planer for ny next project. Preparring lumber for, building, and installing a cedar sheath for the ridge beam in the living room cathedral ceiling. Probably paint the drywall by it before I get the cedar up there. Last thing I want to do is get Glidden Ceiling White paint on brand spanking new Cedar trim…

That means, more cleaning in the shop, and then get busy, busy busy with our sheet rock, and reinstalling everything in the shop. Should be a fun process…

I am under time pressure here to. The living room, small hallway, and 2 bedrooms need to be done before February.


----------



## bluekingfisher

dbhost said:


> *Got on a good roll with the cleanup, but didn't get as far as I had wanted to...*
> 
> Well, I have a large tote, approx 24"w X 24"h X 48"l. And it was up until yesterday, jam packed with mechanics tools, sockets, box end wrenches, impact wrench, air hammer, bits, several clamps of differing varieties, ball joint press, and extended size cup set, tap and die set, multimeter, jack stands, pry bars, pretty much you name it, mechanics tool wise, it was probably in there.
> 
> Well after spending at least 2 hours on the project, I can proudly and honestly state that my mechanics tools, minus the ball joint press and cup set are put up where they belong. Along with reshelving my power drills, drill bits, and other misc bits and pieces, so I am at least making a dent in my messy shop…
> 
> It's not much of a way to store it but I did get an opportunity to hang up the my dozen quick grips as well to the bar in front of my clamp rack I had been using for spring clamps. It works more or less, but Lord help me if I need any 6" F clamps! Yeah a new clamp racking system is being brewed up in my head for build once the rest of this is done.
> 
> Speaking of clamp racking system, I am thinking something along the lines of Suwat Phruksawan's folding clamp rack, OR possibly and more conveniently, an upright, rolling clamp rack. The better question there though, where to put it when not in use…
> 
> LOML wants to spend the weekend cleaning up, painting the trim in, and replacing the chandelier in the dining room. I of course need to get my hands on a contractor pack or 2 of Decora wall plates in bright white to finish things off, and then I get to hurry up and get the shop done. I need the table saw, and my planer for ny next project. Preparring lumber for, building, and installing a cedar sheath for the ridge beam in the living room cathedral ceiling. Probably paint the drywall by it before I get the cedar up there. Last thing I want to do is get Glidden Ceiling White paint on brand spanking new Cedar trim…
> 
> That means, more cleaning in the shop, and then get busy, busy busy with our sheet rock, and reinstalling everything in the shop. Should be a fun process…
> 
> I am under time pressure here to. The living room, small hallway, and 2 bedrooms need to be done before February.


Little and often is the key, so long as you have a plan, stick to it (barring emergencies) and you will be surprised how quickly the work will be done.

If you don't mind me saying, make sure to take some time out from time to time, for both yourself and for those close to you.

David


----------



## dbhost

*I hate being sick... *

So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…

The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…

I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.

http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html

It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


I have a number of those closet shelf gizmos. I have mounted some on the end of a metal and fiber board heavy duty shelving unit, giving me more storage room…........

Hope you kick the virus, and get back in the game…........

On call this weekend….....may get some shop time, we'll see.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


Spending plenty of rest time, and enjoying some Caldo De Pollo (a triaditional Mexican chicken vegetable soup…) for dinner tonight, the way I make it with a little bit of the I live too close to Louisiana kick should scare any virus off!

I have the white board pen / eraser shelf I need to finish up. I may scrap the revision I am working on and try a different route… I didn't take the width of the eraser into account…


----------



## Bogeyguy

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


Next up for that shoulder, MRI. That's how my Doc saw the torn Rotator. Surgery, sling for 6 weeks, another 4-6 weeks of PT, 99% motion restored.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


Doc wants to review the Xray and see what he can there, but yeah, I suspect MRI is next on the agenda… I have suspected rotator cuff damage for years but am having some difficulty getting my concerns heard by the doctor… My primary is pretty good, I just haven't taken this issue up with her. She is more worried about dropping my weight and cholesterol numbers, which are borderline high. She wants me on statins but I have tried 2 of them. Lipitor, and Crestor. I don't recall off hand which one did which, but one left me feeling like I had been beaten by a baseball bat, the other one I gained almsot 50 lbs in about 2 months after starting it. The weight gain STOPPED after stopping that junk..

She wants to start me on a third and I am digging my heels in a bit. I eat lean, and work out, would rather stay off the statins if I can avoid it..

Any advise on how to reduce the bad cholesterol numbers without drugs would be appreciated!


----------



## mojapitt

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


I eat lots of fruit and vegetables. I maintain a good cholesterol level and have lost about 35 lbs in the process.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


I am doing Weight Watchers. That Caldo De Pollo does have chicken sure, but the overwhelming majority of it is vegetables, Think of it as CHUNKY Vegetable soup with a little bit of chicken.

The workouts help, Doc wanted me down 10 before the next appt in early April, I am already down 9…

I want to get back in the pool for sure though. Aside from the shoulder issue, it does feel good to do my laps, especially since I get to follow it up with a nice soak in the hot tub…


----------



## swoper

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


I had the pleasure of under going plasma transfer for my CIDP, they hook you up to a machine and filter your blood, it takes about 3 hours and they do it 4 time per treatment. The side effect is all the bad stuff in your blood gets removed, ya even the bad cholesterol, of course its rather expensive around 4 grand so I would stick with the gym and good choices with your diet.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


That Sounds A LOT Like Dialysis.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7

dbhost said:


> *I hate being sick... *
> 
> So a coworker of mine decided to be generous, but not in the way I would have liked… this colleague decided to come to work sick, and share the joy as it were.. Now I am out, although working remotely, and feeling pretty miserable…
> 
> The good that did come from this is I managed to spend some quality time with the doc, and finally got them to run some Xrays. I honestly think there is something wrong with my shoulder. I have been trying to lose weight, but I can't do a whole lot overhead, so I have been spending a LOT of time in the pool, doing sidestroke because I can't rotate my shoulder enough to do a crawl stroke without crippling pain…
> 
> I got the blue plastic storage bins that were installed next to the door moved, all 8 bins are now mounted up to the wall between the tool stacker and the water purification system tank.
> 
> http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-sick-day-and-finally-got-dr-to-agree.html
> 
> It's been a slow couple of days, but at least I am able to keep working on the wood instead of fertilizing it…


I didn't know you were trying to lose weight. *I've lost 45 pounds in 8 weeks! *It's from my oral chemo therapy, but today the oncologist reduce my dosage by half, thank God. So tell you what I'll do, the chemo costs $3,500/month. I have two months supply on hand, but only need half. So I'll send you the other half and you can lose 45 pounds in 8 weeks too! And at a discount, send me a band saw or $3,500, your choice. 

Oh, by the way, *you'll need LOTS and LOTS of toilet paper!*


----------



## dbhost

*Prepping stock for the mission ish dog kennel... My jointer is WAY too small...*

I put up a post about this yesterday on my personal blog site at" http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html":http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html

A few years ago, I gues probably 4 years ago now, I came across a great deal on some farm harvested walnut from Craigslist. I think I paid less than $2.00 bd/ft for what he called 4/4, although according to my measure it is just over 5/4. The stuff has been sitting in my lumber rack waiting for a project. I am filling the cracks and securing loose knots / bark inclusions getting it ready to joint. However I am running into a SERIOUS problem…

The stock is on all but the pieces I have already used, a minimum of 8.5" wide. So even an 8" jointer would be too narrow for this stuff.

The solution is to use Marc Spagnulo's suggestion from years ago and make a simple planer jointing sled. Yeah I cut up a piece of flat plywood and dug up my hot glue gun. The glue gun was the hard part! My wife had it buried in an old tote.

I figure how that i have found the glue gun, It's just one of those simple cheap mini glue guns with the short sticks, I am going to build a nice box for it. Not like the one I made for the hole saw cups, but an honestly nice divided box, perhaps with a sliding lid to contain the hot glue gun, or at least similar sized ones once this one goes bad, and a bag or two of sticks…

I figure a couple of these boxes, and I can keep on in the shop, and give a new, clean, pretty one to my wife for her crafting.

Some may have noticed I am not spending a lot of time in the shop this month. I am in the middle of a major project at work and have been working ghastly hours Double shifts plus most of the month. I will be done here by next week though…

The good thing is the work I do tends to have me waiting on progress indicators a LOT… so at least this weekend I have some shop time. But it is going to be auto shop not wood shop time. I am doing some transmission repair on the lumber wagon, and doing a lot of the 100K mile service, admittedly early. I am looking at spending about 10 or so hours under that truck this weekend…

To prep for that work, I had to replace my old Blue Point air ratchet. I can get a rebuild kit from Snap On for it, but the Snap On man is hard to find in office buildings, and they don't have store fronts… So off looking around, it looks like the Harbor Freight Central Pnuematic #47214 3/8" air ratchet has a pretty good reputation among the car repair crowd.

So I swung by Harbor Freight for some items needed for the weekend job..

Air ratchet.
Air Compressor accessory kit. It was cheap with a coupon, and I am NOT taking my Snap On blowgun to my BILs shop for fear it won't come back with me… I also grabbed some mechanics gloves, and a set of hex keys. For the life of me I can't find my old SAE set and have been needing it…

I am now set up and everything is packed so that when I get there, all I need to borrow from the BIL is the lift, a flywheel turner, and an air hose…

I need to figure out a way to not be busy… My wife has a different idea of vacations than I do… I personally want to go hang out on a hammock under some palm trees with a drink in my hand you know?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Prepping stock for the mission ish dog kennel... My jointer is WAY too small...*
> 
> I put up a post about this yesterday on my personal blog site at" http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html":http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html
> 
> A few years ago, I gues probably 4 years ago now, I came across a great deal on some farm harvested walnut from Craigslist. I think I paid less than $2.00 bd/ft for what he called 4/4, although according to my measure it is just over 5/4. The stuff has been sitting in my lumber rack waiting for a project. I am filling the cracks and securing loose knots / bark inclusions getting it ready to joint. However I am running into a SERIOUS problem…
> 
> The stock is on all but the pieces I have already used, a minimum of 8.5" wide. So even an 8" jointer would be too narrow for this stuff.
> 
> The solution is to use Marc Spagnulo's suggestion from years ago and make a simple planer jointing sled. Yeah I cut up a piece of flat plywood and dug up my hot glue gun. The glue gun was the hard part! My wife had it buried in an old tote.
> 
> I figure how that i have found the glue gun, It's just one of those simple cheap mini glue guns with the short sticks, I am going to build a nice box for it. Not like the one I made for the hole saw cups, but an honestly nice divided box, perhaps with a sliding lid to contain the hot glue gun, or at least similar sized ones once this one goes bad, and a bag or two of sticks…
> 
> I figure a couple of these boxes, and I can keep on in the shop, and give a new, clean, pretty one to my wife for her crafting.
> 
> Some may have noticed I am not spending a lot of time in the shop this month. I am in the middle of a major project at work and have been working ghastly hours Double shifts plus most of the month. I will be done here by next week though…
> 
> The good thing is the work I do tends to have me waiting on progress indicators a LOT… so at least this weekend I have some shop time. But it is going to be auto shop not wood shop time. I am doing some transmission repair on the lumber wagon, and doing a lot of the 100K mile service, admittedly early. I am looking at spending about 10 or so hours under that truck this weekend…
> 
> To prep for that work, I had to replace my old Blue Point air ratchet. I can get a rebuild kit from Snap On for it, but the Snap On man is hard to find in office buildings, and they don't have store fronts… So off looking around, it looks like the Harbor Freight Central Pnuematic #47214 3/8" air ratchet has a pretty good reputation among the car repair crowd.
> 
> So I swung by Harbor Freight for some items needed for the weekend job..
> 
> Air ratchet.
> Air Compressor accessory kit. It was cheap with a coupon, and I am NOT taking my Snap On blowgun to my BILs shop for fear it won't come back with me… I also grabbed some mechanics gloves, and a set of hex keys. For the life of me I can't find my old SAE set and have been needing it…
> 
> I am now set up and everything is packed so that when I get there, all I need to borrow from the BIL is the lift, a flywheel turner, and an air hose…
> 
> I need to figure out a way to not be busy… My wife has a different idea of vacations than I do… I personally want to go hang out on a hammock under some palm trees with a drink in my hand you know?


Vacation:

Vacation focus is somewhat age dependent, job related, and but highly individualized. Vacation for me is primarily stress relief, so I do nothing related to my job, except when I tack vacation onto a job related conference.

Because of the stress of my job, I learned that I had to focus vacation strictly on recovery. I learned to let Sherie make all the decisions while we were on vacation, and we both learned to include a lot of unstructured free time. While I am in La Conner, I will spend considerable time just tinkering in the shop, and Sherie will do a lot of quilting.

I never set goals for myself on vacation, and I avoid getting relatives into the mix most of the time. If relatives will vacation using my rules, then they work out OK. And we do tack on the occasional visit with relatives, but always include quiet down time for me. Physicians, in general, seem to structure vacations around themselves, rather than other family members. It is about survival. We either take care of ourselves, or we burn out in our job. To put perspective on it, remember, when I am on call for a weekend, that is a 72 hour shift. That happens every 4th weekend for me.

Is this have anything to do with your vacations.? Don't know, but keep in mind that we all have limits, and vacation is not just an opportunity for fun, it is necessary for continued productivity, just like a good night of sleep.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Prepping stock for the mission ish dog kennel... My jointer is WAY too small...*
> 
> I put up a post about this yesterday on my personal blog site at" http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html":http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html
> 
> A few years ago, I gues probably 4 years ago now, I came across a great deal on some farm harvested walnut from Craigslist. I think I paid less than $2.00 bd/ft for what he called 4/4, although according to my measure it is just over 5/4. The stuff has been sitting in my lumber rack waiting for a project. I am filling the cracks and securing loose knots / bark inclusions getting it ready to joint. However I am running into a SERIOUS problem…
> 
> The stock is on all but the pieces I have already used, a minimum of 8.5" wide. So even an 8" jointer would be too narrow for this stuff.
> 
> The solution is to use Marc Spagnulo's suggestion from years ago and make a simple planer jointing sled. Yeah I cut up a piece of flat plywood and dug up my hot glue gun. The glue gun was the hard part! My wife had it buried in an old tote.
> 
> I figure how that i have found the glue gun, It's just one of those simple cheap mini glue guns with the short sticks, I am going to build a nice box for it. Not like the one I made for the hole saw cups, but an honestly nice divided box, perhaps with a sliding lid to contain the hot glue gun, or at least similar sized ones once this one goes bad, and a bag or two of sticks…
> 
> I figure a couple of these boxes, and I can keep on in the shop, and give a new, clean, pretty one to my wife for her crafting.
> 
> Some may have noticed I am not spending a lot of time in the shop this month. I am in the middle of a major project at work and have been working ghastly hours Double shifts plus most of the month. I will be done here by next week though…
> 
> The good thing is the work I do tends to have me waiting on progress indicators a LOT… so at least this weekend I have some shop time. But it is going to be auto shop not wood shop time. I am doing some transmission repair on the lumber wagon, and doing a lot of the 100K mile service, admittedly early. I am looking at spending about 10 or so hours under that truck this weekend…
> 
> To prep for that work, I had to replace my old Blue Point air ratchet. I can get a rebuild kit from Snap On for it, but the Snap On man is hard to find in office buildings, and they don't have store fronts… So off looking around, it looks like the Harbor Freight Central Pnuematic #47214 3/8" air ratchet has a pretty good reputation among the car repair crowd.
> 
> So I swung by Harbor Freight for some items needed for the weekend job..
> 
> Air ratchet.
> Air Compressor accessory kit. It was cheap with a coupon, and I am NOT taking my Snap On blowgun to my BILs shop for fear it won't come back with me… I also grabbed some mechanics gloves, and a set of hex keys. For the life of me I can't find my old SAE set and have been needing it…
> 
> I am now set up and everything is packed so that when I get there, all I need to borrow from the BIL is the lift, a flywheel turner, and an air hose…
> 
> I need to figure out a way to not be busy… My wife has a different idea of vacations than I do… I personally want to go hang out on a hammock under some palm trees with a drink in my hand you know?


When we go on vacation, Debi likes to do and see everything. I am the polar opposite. The good thing is that usually once a year, I at least get one long weekend vacation that I go at my pace. It is called Deer Season. We hunt slots meaning that we do not shoot anything that is good breeding stock. I passed on 6 bucks this past year and came home with nothing but photos and a well rested mind and soul… A good weekend if you ask me…

In the Summer, Debi and I went to San Antonio to catch George Strait at the Alamodome. While we were there on a 3 day weekend she wanted to do the tour of the San Antonio Missions, do a walking Ghost Tour of downtown San Antonio, do a tour of the San Antonio Riverwalk, etc…

I humor her on these trips, and it's not just her. Since I moved away for college, I spent a good number of my vacations travelling back to Oregon to visit with family and friends, and they all want to show off this or that, go here there and everywhere. I typically fly from Texas, get picked up by my brother in Portland, drive to Bend, visit with Brother, Sister in law, Mom for a day or so, then down to Salem to visit Dad & step mom for a day or two, then go to the coast for yet another whirlwind tour of places I wore out in high school for a couple more days, then back up to Portland to fly back to Texas… By the time I am done I need a vacation from my vacation! And IF I am lucky I can squeeze some time in to visit old friends.

I have already told family and friends next time we are going to Oregon, I am going to rent a Beach House either in Newport, or Lincoln City, and everyone can come visit me at one of the Mo's chowder house locations, or hang out on the beach. I am NOT getting hauled around the state spending my entire vacation in a car again!

You know, I think I just need folks to fly to Texas, and meet me at the Deer lease. We can sit quietly in the deer blind, or up in a tree stand watching the sunrise before we go back to camp to chill out there…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Prepping stock for the mission ish dog kennel... My jointer is WAY too small...*
> 
> I put up a post about this yesterday on my personal blog site at" http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html":http://daves-workshop.blogspot.com/2014/03/a-jointing-sled-for-my-13-lunchbox.html
> 
> A few years ago, I gues probably 4 years ago now, I came across a great deal on some farm harvested walnut from Craigslist. I think I paid less than $2.00 bd/ft for what he called 4/4, although according to my measure it is just over 5/4. The stuff has been sitting in my lumber rack waiting for a project. I am filling the cracks and securing loose knots / bark inclusions getting it ready to joint. However I am running into a SERIOUS problem…
> 
> The stock is on all but the pieces I have already used, a minimum of 8.5" wide. So even an 8" jointer would be too narrow for this stuff.
> 
> The solution is to use Marc Spagnulo's suggestion from years ago and make a simple planer jointing sled. Yeah I cut up a piece of flat plywood and dug up my hot glue gun. The glue gun was the hard part! My wife had it buried in an old tote.
> 
> I figure how that i have found the glue gun, It's just one of those simple cheap mini glue guns with the short sticks, I am going to build a nice box for it. Not like the one I made for the hole saw cups, but an honestly nice divided box, perhaps with a sliding lid to contain the hot glue gun, or at least similar sized ones once this one goes bad, and a bag or two of sticks…
> 
> I figure a couple of these boxes, and I can keep on in the shop, and give a new, clean, pretty one to my wife for her crafting.
> 
> Some may have noticed I am not spending a lot of time in the shop this month. I am in the middle of a major project at work and have been working ghastly hours Double shifts plus most of the month. I will be done here by next week though…
> 
> The good thing is the work I do tends to have me waiting on progress indicators a LOT… so at least this weekend I have some shop time. But it is going to be auto shop not wood shop time. I am doing some transmission repair on the lumber wagon, and doing a lot of the 100K mile service, admittedly early. I am looking at spending about 10 or so hours under that truck this weekend…
> 
> To prep for that work, I had to replace my old Blue Point air ratchet. I can get a rebuild kit from Snap On for it, but the Snap On man is hard to find in office buildings, and they don't have store fronts… So off looking around, it looks like the Harbor Freight Central Pnuematic #47214 3/8" air ratchet has a pretty good reputation among the car repair crowd.
> 
> So I swung by Harbor Freight for some items needed for the weekend job..
> 
> Air ratchet.
> Air Compressor accessory kit. It was cheap with a coupon, and I am NOT taking my Snap On blowgun to my BILs shop for fear it won't come back with me… I also grabbed some mechanics gloves, and a set of hex keys. For the life of me I can't find my old SAE set and have been needing it…
> 
> I am now set up and everything is packed so that when I get there, all I need to borrow from the BIL is the lift, a flywheel turner, and an air hose…
> 
> I need to figure out a way to not be busy… My wife has a different idea of vacations than I do… I personally want to go hang out on a hammock under some palm trees with a drink in my hand you know?


I have rented a beach house on the Oregon coast, and that is a cool deal. We are off to La Conner in the morning, so have to get to bed. Getting out the door is a real chore in my business, later….................


----------



## dbhost

*Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*

So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.

Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…

I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?

I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…

I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…

I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!

Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.

Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…

For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*
> 
> So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.
> 
> Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…
> 
> I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?
> 
> I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…
> 
> I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…
> 
> I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!
> 
> Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.
> 
> Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


Here in the vacation home in Washington. We are having a kitchen remodel started on Wednesday. I am preparing areas in the garage/shop for the current kitchen cabinets. I did that in Anchorage in 1985. I am still using those cabinets today. The cabinets here are of a better quality, but nothing great. They will work in the garage/shop just fine. So, I am into some demolition and reconstruction, so I am going to be busy the next few days.

I have the FWW collection on DVD. They are very useful. Other collections from the magazines must have similar utility.

So off to get some work done…..........I may be a little quiet here on LJ's this week…......


----------



## DocSavage45

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*
> 
> So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.
> 
> Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…
> 
> I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?
> 
> I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…
> 
> I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…
> 
> I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!
> 
> Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.
> 
> Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


My shop continues to shrink with each jig, shop aid, and tool I aquire. Finishing up a downdraft table. Your comment about a lathe bench for stability and storage triggered "oh yeah ,it's on my to do list.

But I really want to get my project list going. That's why I am building my shop aids. LOL!

Good luck in the cycle!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*
> 
> So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.
> 
> Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…
> 
> I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?
> 
> I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…
> 
> I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…
> 
> I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!
> 
> Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.
> 
> Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


No kidding! I seriously need to build that lathe bench / base, as well as do something with the drill press. The full height drill press is a bit crazy for me, I an considering either getting the column on mine shortened up by a machinist friend of mine, or grabbing a decent bench top DP, but good bench top drill presses are kind of hard to come by…. The trade off for a shorter column seems to be shorter chuck travel.


----------



## DocSavage45

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*
> 
> So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.
> 
> Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…
> 
> I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?
> 
> I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…
> 
> I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…
> 
> I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!
> 
> Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.
> 
> Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


Might check out Grizzly, or Northern Tool for your drill press. You can laminate 2×4's to make a sturdy /heavy duty top see Stumpy Nubs or Paul Sellers on how they make an inexpensive solid bench.

Going out to see how the dust collection down draft table is coming along and prepare for our big snow dump in MN tomorrow.

Best of luck in obsessing about the shop. LOL!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup, again. Where the *#$% is the floor!*
> 
> So I haven't been doing much woodworking as of late mostly due to a flurry of auto repair projects, as well as home repair / improvement projects.
> 
> Well, with sockets here and there, combination wrenches everywhere else, I decided it was time to start digging into cleaning the shop. I have projects I need to be working on and no room to work…
> 
> I literally spent the last couple of days, at least 2 to 3 hours a day digging into cleaning up the shop. Finding sockets, putting them back on their rails. Finding the HF Digital Multimeter, and then finding the Blue Point digital Multimeter I bought the HF to replace because I couldn't find it. What to do with that old multimeter…?
> 
> I have GOT to get busy soon to build a proper lathe bench as well. I am still using the stock legs under my lathe, and, well it tends to walk on me. Not to mention I really need to arrange more proper, easily accessed storage for my turning tools…
> 
> I honestly anticipate the next several days will be spent cleaning up out there, putting things back where they are supposed to go, and getting rid of stuff that doesn't belong…
> 
> I have a project planned, after I picked up the Rockler signmakers State Park fonts router template kit, I am ready to start making some signs for gifts. I want to be good and ready for Christmas this year!
> 
> Another part of my shop cleanup involves documentation, and the digital age… As my magazine collection kept growing, the back issues of Wood Magazine and Shop Notes kept pling up, and I noticed something. Not all, but the overwhelming majority of the articles, plans etc… are simply republished from year to year. So about 2 years ago, after my Shop Notes magazine subscription ran out, I bought their DVD Archive. Basically every issue from the beginning until whenever it was, within about 2 months or so of when I bought the archive, every copy of the magazine on .pdf format. Well this past weekend, I went ahead and did the same thing with my Wood Magazine collection.
> 
> Once the thumb drive comes in, I am going to either sell off my copies of ShopNotes and Wood Magazine, or I am going to donate them to the Library. Either way, I want them out of my house, and I would like them to see more life moving forward…
> 
> For what it's worth, the Shop Notes current collection is only $79.00, it's online access. Now that's a great way to go. Affordable, and no physical media to take up space, no digital media to lose if you have a hard drive failure. Sounds like a winner to me!


I would look into shortening that column. I have an old Delta bench top, but it is a very good machine. I have a Shop Fox drill press here at the vacation home. It doesn't look like anything great, but it does work well. I just put it on a shop built mobile mount.

The contractors will be here shortly to begin demolition for our kitchen remodel, so have to do a few last minute preparations.

Later….......


----------



## dbhost

*Shop, and bedroom cleanup. Free woodworking magazines (Local pickup only)*

As I mentioned in a prior post, in an effort to save space in both my shop, and the house, we are digitizing as much of our media as possible.

After digging through the many pages of the various magazines, I have found that my favorites hands down are Wood Magazine, and Shop Notes.

To the end of the goal of physical media reduction, and the fact that at least Wood Magazine keeps shipping out the same articles recyled year after year with a few new ones sprinkled in to keep you subscribing, I simply purchased the digital archive collections. I have had the Shop Notes collection now since early 2013 (Most recent issue is Volume 21 issue 126). And now I have added to that the current Wood Magazine collection of flash drive.

So now I can pull up my woodworking magazines on my laptop, my tablet, my phone, even my smart TV, so…. I have boxes of physical magazines I need to get out of my house, and out of my garage…

I would like to make sure they see some use instead of ending up in a recycling bin somewhere, in that vein, I am considering donating them to the local Universities Art and Architecture library, the public library or to some local woodworkers or woodworking club that can put this stuff to use.

There are gaps in the subscriptions, but generally it is Wood Magazine from 2009 to current, and Shop Notes from 2009 to 2013.

My next step is to see if I can't get my library of auto repair manuals on .pdf format and do away with the old paper copies…Not to mention the various DIY books from Home Depot, Black and Decker, and…. well you get the idea…

Of course my old tablet is just that, old… And SLOW…. so chances are I am going to end up with a new Galaxy tab, or MAYBE an iPad Pro at some point in the not too distant future (I am not a big Apple fan, but Garage Band might just get me to change my mind!)

So here's the deal. If you are in the Houston / Galveston metro area, can put my old woodworking magazines to use, and can pick up locally, I am willing to donate these off. If you are interested, I also have a selection of admittedly much older American Rifleman magazines, as well as automotive magazines such as Petersens 4 Wheel and Off Road, 4 Wheeler, Dune Buggies and Hot VWs, VW Trends, and Hot Rod Magazine some of those dating back to the late 80s that need to go as well!


----------



## Kentuk55

dbhost said:


> *Shop, and bedroom cleanup. Free woodworking magazines (Local pickup only)*
> 
> As I mentioned in a prior post, in an effort to save space in both my shop, and the house, we are digitizing as much of our media as possible.
> 
> After digging through the many pages of the various magazines, I have found that my favorites hands down are Wood Magazine, and Shop Notes.
> 
> To the end of the goal of physical media reduction, and the fact that at least Wood Magazine keeps shipping out the same articles recyled year after year with a few new ones sprinkled in to keep you subscribing, I simply purchased the digital archive collections. I have had the Shop Notes collection now since early 2013 (Most recent issue is Volume 21 issue 126). And now I have added to that the current Wood Magazine collection of flash drive.
> 
> So now I can pull up my woodworking magazines on my laptop, my tablet, my phone, even my smart TV, so…. I have boxes of physical magazines I need to get out of my house, and out of my garage…
> 
> I would like to make sure they see some use instead of ending up in a recycling bin somewhere, in that vein, I am considering donating them to the local Universities Art and Architecture library, the public library or to some local woodworkers or woodworking club that can put this stuff to use.
> 
> There are gaps in the subscriptions, but generally it is Wood Magazine from 2009 to current, and Shop Notes from 2009 to 2013.
> 
> My next step is to see if I can't get my library of auto repair manuals on .pdf format and do away with the old paper copies…Not to mention the various DIY books from Home Depot, Black and Decker, and…. well you get the idea…
> 
> Of course my old tablet is just that, old… And SLOW…. so chances are I am going to end up with a new Galaxy tab, or MAYBE an iPad Pro at some point in the not too distant future (I am not a big Apple fan, but Garage Band might just get me to change my mind!)
> 
> So here's the deal. If you are in the Houston / Galveston metro area, can put my old woodworking magazines to use, and can pick up locally, I am willing to donate these off. If you are interested, I also have a selection of admittedly much older American Rifleman magazines, as well as automotive magazines such as Petersens 4 Wheel and Off Road, 4 Wheeler, Dune Buggies and Hot VWs, VW Trends, and Hot Rod Magazine some of those dating back to the late 80s that need to go as well!


Sounds like a gr8 deal for someone. That is very generous of you.


----------



## DocSavage45

dbhost said:


> *Shop, and bedroom cleanup. Free woodworking magazines (Local pickup only)*
> 
> As I mentioned in a prior post, in an effort to save space in both my shop, and the house, we are digitizing as much of our media as possible.
> 
> After digging through the many pages of the various magazines, I have found that my favorites hands down are Wood Magazine, and Shop Notes.
> 
> To the end of the goal of physical media reduction, and the fact that at least Wood Magazine keeps shipping out the same articles recyled year after year with a few new ones sprinkled in to keep you subscribing, I simply purchased the digital archive collections. I have had the Shop Notes collection now since early 2013 (Most recent issue is Volume 21 issue 126). And now I have added to that the current Wood Magazine collection of flash drive.
> 
> So now I can pull up my woodworking magazines on my laptop, my tablet, my phone, even my smart TV, so…. I have boxes of physical magazines I need to get out of my house, and out of my garage…
> 
> I would like to make sure they see some use instead of ending up in a recycling bin somewhere, in that vein, I am considering donating them to the local Universities Art and Architecture library, the public library or to some local woodworkers or woodworking club that can put this stuff to use.
> 
> There are gaps in the subscriptions, but generally it is Wood Magazine from 2009 to current, and Shop Notes from 2009 to 2013.
> 
> My next step is to see if I can't get my library of auto repair manuals on .pdf format and do away with the old paper copies…Not to mention the various DIY books from Home Depot, Black and Decker, and…. well you get the idea…
> 
> Of course my old tablet is just that, old… And SLOW…. so chances are I am going to end up with a new Galaxy tab, or MAYBE an iPad Pro at some point in the not too distant future (I am not a big Apple fan, but Garage Band might just get me to change my mind!)
> 
> So here's the deal. If you are in the Houston / Galveston metro area, can put my old woodworking magazines to use, and can pick up locally, I am willing to donate these off. If you are interested, I also have a selection of admittedly much older American Rifleman magazines, as well as automotive magazines such as Petersens 4 Wheel and Off Road, 4 Wheeler, Dune Buggies and Hot VWs, VW Trends, and Hot Rod Magazine some of those dating back to the late 80s that need to go as well!


Try selling on eBay? But you will get them out of your life. LOL!


----------



## nailbanger2

dbhost said:


> *Shop, and bedroom cleanup. Free woodworking magazines (Local pickup only)*
> 
> As I mentioned in a prior post, in an effort to save space in both my shop, and the house, we are digitizing as much of our media as possible.
> 
> After digging through the many pages of the various magazines, I have found that my favorites hands down are Wood Magazine, and Shop Notes.
> 
> To the end of the goal of physical media reduction, and the fact that at least Wood Magazine keeps shipping out the same articles recyled year after year with a few new ones sprinkled in to keep you subscribing, I simply purchased the digital archive collections. I have had the Shop Notes collection now since early 2013 (Most recent issue is Volume 21 issue 126). And now I have added to that the current Wood Magazine collection of flash drive.
> 
> So now I can pull up my woodworking magazines on my laptop, my tablet, my phone, even my smart TV, so…. I have boxes of physical magazines I need to get out of my house, and out of my garage…
> 
> I would like to make sure they see some use instead of ending up in a recycling bin somewhere, in that vein, I am considering donating them to the local Universities Art and Architecture library, the public library or to some local woodworkers or woodworking club that can put this stuff to use.
> 
> There are gaps in the subscriptions, but generally it is Wood Magazine from 2009 to current, and Shop Notes from 2009 to 2013.
> 
> My next step is to see if I can't get my library of auto repair manuals on .pdf format and do away with the old paper copies…Not to mention the various DIY books from Home Depot, Black and Decker, and…. well you get the idea…
> 
> Of course my old tablet is just that, old… And SLOW…. so chances are I am going to end up with a new Galaxy tab, or MAYBE an iPad Pro at some point in the not too distant future (I am not a big Apple fan, but Garage Band might just get me to change my mind!)
> 
> So here's the deal. If you are in the Houston / Galveston metro area, can put my old woodworking magazines to use, and can pick up locally, I am willing to donate these off. If you are interested, I also have a selection of admittedly much older American Rifleman magazines, as well as automotive magazines such as Petersens 4 Wheel and Off Road, 4 Wheeler, Dune Buggies and Hot VWs, VW Trends, and Hot Rod Magazine some of those dating back to the late 80s that need to go as well!


A great deal for someone, wish I was in the neighborhood.


----------



## dbhost

*Slow weekend. Fixed an old electric bass guitar.*

I had very little shop time this weekend. Mostly due to family events, and the Super Bowl, but I did get some time in there…

I cleared off the workbench, and laid down some old raggedy towels that I have dedicated just for shop use, and drug my old 2002 Ibanez SR480 electric bass out to the shop. The bottom strap button screw hole has been flaky since it came from Ibanez new. I finally had enough of it and was going to fix it…

I sourced up a small piece of mahogany from a friend that had some left over from his projects. Literally just cutoff that would have ended up in the fire pit soon if I hadn't used it. And I managed to cut a nice 1/4" plug 3/4" long, just enough, ish… I drilled the pilot hole, and trimmed the plug so it would sit flush, and then got to gluing…

After it sat for 24 hours drying, I pre drilled the pilot hole for the strap button screw, I ran the screw in where it should be, and viola! better than new!

I spent a bit more time in the shop cleaning up the junk, shavings etc… And finally, it has finally been dry enough that I managed to get the last of my Christmas lights down. I am not the last one of the block, but this was particularly bad. Every weekend when I have had the time, the weather has been downright foul until this week, so down finally came the C-9s that take oh so much care to put up and down!

I have more cleaning to do, but not going to happen tonight. I have been on a big weight loss / fitness kick lately, and I am paying the price for the workouts. I have muscles screaming at me that I didn't know i had! Oh well, hopefully it will stop hurting soon! They were right. Getting older isn't for sissies!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Slow weekend. Fixed an old electric bass guitar.*
> 
> I had very little shop time this weekend. Mostly due to family events, and the Super Bowl, but I did get some time in there…
> 
> I cleared off the workbench, and laid down some old raggedy towels that I have dedicated just for shop use, and drug my old 2002 Ibanez SR480 electric bass out to the shop. The bottom strap button screw hole has been flaky since it came from Ibanez new. I finally had enough of it and was going to fix it…
> 
> I sourced up a small piece of mahogany from a friend that had some left over from his projects. Literally just cutoff that would have ended up in the fire pit soon if I hadn't used it. And I managed to cut a nice 1/4" plug 3/4" long, just enough, ish… I drilled the pilot hole, and trimmed the plug so it would sit flush, and then got to gluing…
> 
> After it sat for 24 hours drying, I pre drilled the pilot hole for the strap button screw, I ran the screw in where it should be, and viola! better than new!
> 
> I spent a bit more time in the shop cleaning up the junk, shavings etc… And finally, it has finally been dry enough that I managed to get the last of my Christmas lights down. I am not the last one of the block, but this was particularly bad. Every weekend when I have had the time, the weather has been downright foul until this week, so down finally came the C-9s that take oh so much care to put up and down!
> 
> I have more cleaning to do, but not going to happen tonight. I have been on a big weight loss / fitness kick lately, and I am paying the price for the workouts. I have muscles screaming at me that I didn't know i had! Oh well, hopefully it will stop hurting soon! They were right. Getting older isn't for sissies!


Travel day yesterday, now back in Anchorage. I overdid it for a few days in the shop in La Conner. I made and installed French cleat to accept the old cupboards that we were removing from the kitchen remodel, and then installed select items from the available cabinets. Also used flow standing cabinets. Two were used for pedestals under my static workbench replacing some adjustable plastic saw horses. Perfect height cabinets for the purpose. But all that involved a whole lot of pushing, carrying and lifting beyond what I do routinely. So today I am avoiding heavy duty exercise. My wrists and hands got the worst of it. Ham strings as well from squatting and getting into strange positions.

Yes, getting old is not for sissies, and since I am going to turn 75 this summer, I am definitely getting into the well aged group…..........

I have a few projects to post, and I suspect I will do that over the next two weeks.

Your tale of the plug for the strap screw reminds me of a La Conner project I did last year. Had a towel holder that came out of the wall. The plaster was just a little too torn up. I repaired it, and then put a piece of wood underneath the mount, painted the same as the wall, and contoured to the shape of the mount, just bigger. Then I could put in 3 plaster screws over a wider area, and the fourth actually reached a stud. I am going to replace two floor standing toilet paper holders with wall mounted ones, but will again make a custom wooden back plate to allow stronger and more widely dispersed attachment.

All for now, keep up the weight loss program, you will never regret it…..........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Slow weekend. Fixed an old electric bass guitar.*
> 
> I had very little shop time this weekend. Mostly due to family events, and the Super Bowl, but I did get some time in there…
> 
> I cleared off the workbench, and laid down some old raggedy towels that I have dedicated just for shop use, and drug my old 2002 Ibanez SR480 electric bass out to the shop. The bottom strap button screw hole has been flaky since it came from Ibanez new. I finally had enough of it and was going to fix it…
> 
> I sourced up a small piece of mahogany from a friend that had some left over from his projects. Literally just cutoff that would have ended up in the fire pit soon if I hadn't used it. And I managed to cut a nice 1/4" plug 3/4" long, just enough, ish… I drilled the pilot hole, and trimmed the plug so it would sit flush, and then got to gluing…
> 
> After it sat for 24 hours drying, I pre drilled the pilot hole for the strap button screw, I ran the screw in where it should be, and viola! better than new!
> 
> I spent a bit more time in the shop cleaning up the junk, shavings etc… And finally, it has finally been dry enough that I managed to get the last of my Christmas lights down. I am not the last one of the block, but this was particularly bad. Every weekend when I have had the time, the weather has been downright foul until this week, so down finally came the C-9s that take oh so much care to put up and down!
> 
> I have more cleaning to do, but not going to happen tonight. I have been on a big weight loss / fitness kick lately, and I am paying the price for the workouts. I have muscles screaming at me that I didn't know i had! Oh well, hopefully it will stop hurting soon! They were right. Getting older isn't for sissies!


Tonight's schedule is get off work, head over to the massage therapist, and then go home, rest for a couple hours and then ruin the massage therapists work. I trashed my shoulders with workouts this weekend, but I just don't want to stop working.

Today was a bad slip diet wise, mostly due to timing pressure. I had to run to the Dental Surgeon at 1:00 and my wife decided I was going to take her to lunch at noon. So we rushed to Wendys. Got a bunless burger, a salad, and un sweet iced tea.

The kid working the counter looked at me like I just ordered a skinned cat for lunch when I asked for a bun less burger…

We should have gone 2 doors down to Five Guys burgers, that is a regular menu item for them and they do them well, but no salads… :-(

I guess my grilled fajita chicken salad can wait until tomorrow.

On the dental surgeon, I broke one of my molars a few years ago, and have been getting an implant done, this was the last appointment before they fit the crown. Looked awesome to the surgeon so I am good to go. And my dental insurance still stinks.

Will be doing more shop cleanup later this week. The Hardi Panel needs to leave the shop, and I will be hammering on the remainder of the cleanup, folding and putting away drop cloths, making a turning tool rack and then getting after the shavings…


----------



## dbhost

*After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*

I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.

The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.

I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.

What did I accomplish?

After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.

Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…

My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.

My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.

My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.

My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.

I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.

I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..

I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.

Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.

My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.

My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…

I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!

I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…

There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.

Moral of the story?

Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


----------



## bruc101

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


Sounds like you're holding up pretty good. Keep the faith and you'll eventually find the floor, and probably a few lost $100.00 bills you forgot you had.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


Many years ago I got into the habit of making or choosing a location for all tools to be stored. It has changed over time, but each has a home. When in the middle of a project, meaning one that is days long, I usually put away some if not all the tools at the end of the day. I don't sweep and clean every day, but try to keep up with up. Then I don't get into the problem you have.

But, was I always this neat? No. It happened probably 35 years ago when I found that I was buying duplicates of tools because I couldn't find the first one I bought. Then I finally got organized shop religion. That was when I was about 40, so it took me a long time to get there. One of the major reasons we bought our current house was the separate space for a shop.

I know you have some of your things well organized, because you blogged it years ago, like your vertical stack for bench top power tools. I have a fair amount of pegboard mounted on the walls both here and in La Conner. It isn't the best solution, but it is part of a solution, and it can be done rather quickly. Having collected old cabinets and drawers from kitchen remodels has been another quick solution. I am in the process of doing the same thing in La Conner, since we are just finishing up a kitchen remodel there.

I am in the process of doing a crazy project that is hard to explain….....but it is not for me. Then when I am done with that, I have a bunch of things to post.

Hope all is well with you and your wife, we are doing OK here. I am getting used to retirement, and it was probably long overdue…..........


----------



## JoeinGa

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


I usually dont "clean" my shop, I simply re-arrange the clutter !


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


Jim,

Deb and I are doing fantastic, but family is getting older. Having to deal with advanced senior issues as it were. My father in law is the last of his siblings now and that has taken a toll on him. I get him out to the shop as often as I can, helps him out by keeping him busy, but I don't get much done… My folks are in decline and I hate watching it, but that is just another phase of life I guess…

I KNOW I need to put my tools away as it were, but honestly, I've been too busy to get things put back up. I tend to run until I have no more light, and jam things in the shop door and lock them up. My lovely bride tends to toss what she doesn't know what it is on my workbench, and somehow flower pots keep ending up on my miter saw table…

IF I had a full, large shop, proper building for doing auto work, and one for woodworking, away from where the cars and lawn mowers are supposed to live, I would find it easier to handle all of this… But probably find more maintenance…

I will say this much. As far as organizing and KEEPING things organized, I am finding the following help.

#1. For sockets, keep them on PLASTIC socket rails with handles. The metal rails don't hold strongly enough.
#2. a tool tote bag to put all the tools I am going to use for a task away from the bench in, allows me to more easily carry the tools back to the tool box and put them up!
#3. Do NOT allow anything, or anyone else occupy the space of a large tool that needs to be put up after use. (My wife put her excess flower pots where the floor jack and jack stands go). 
#4. IF you can manage it without causing marital discord, try to keep others in the house from using your shop as a dumping ground for what they have no clue where it goes.

All in all, just another day in paradise, even spending time cleaning my shop is shop time after all!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


I have a couple of wooden totes that just carry miscellaneous tools around the house. One I built years ago, probably a little big now, because the portable power tools are smaller. But it still gets used. Another smaller one is made of plastic that I inherited from one of my wife's abandoned hobbies (I have plenty of those too).

I have one very old tote that was set up for electrical work, but is useful for some small mechanical things, you can see a picture of it here: Old tote

Another tote that is used constantly now is my newest one: Drill and Driver Tote

Flower pots and dirty wet garden gloves used to land on my table saw top, and as you can imagine, wreaked havoc on it. My solution was to build specific places for my wife to put things. A couple of shelves in some tool storage areas and wall racks did the trick. In La Conner, I am dedicating a set of drawers retrieved from the kitchen remodel, and putting a preformed laminate top from HD on top of it. That will give her some space to work with pots and store some of her gardening tools. I have finally learned that you have to accept that the shop space will be used by others for non-shop items and work, so I have finally learned to accept it, and prepare for it.

If something large ends up in the shop that doesn't belong there, I immediately triage it out in some fashion. I have more room than you do, especially her in Anchorage. But in La Conner, there is very little extra room. The shop there is built around the edge of the garage, that fortunately is a little oversized.

Well, off to do chores, and then to the shop…..........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


Jim,

The big issue honestly has been one of laziness. I have a couple of REALLY good Husky tool tote bags. Not sure the size measurements but about the size of a normal gym bag. But VERY heavy duty.

When I head out to my BILs shop, I take my own tools (I hate borrowing tools) in the bag, and once I get home I put them back where they belong in my shop. When working on my cars at home, not so much… It's really a matter of just me being lazy… Well not so much busy, but not making orderliness a priority. It's a mistake of cutting a corner of shop cleaning in favor of being "done", just shove the tools back in the shop door and close it call it done.

Well maybe that was done as far as the car was concerned, but there were full oil catch pans, sockets not on their rails, socket and spanner sets not in the right drawers.

As a matter of fact, this morning I have spent some time cleaning up the guest room for visitors tonight. I had a couple of screwdrivers, pliers, and a putty knife in there (patching a hole where I moved an outlet, and installing an outlet…). As soon as I send this out, I am going to put that stuff up, and get back to shop cleanup.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


You know, you just have to get old enough that you can't even function well in a neat and orderly space, let alone a messed up one….......(-:

I hear you…........been there, done that.

So go for it buddy, your whole life will feel cleaner….........(-:

Take care, have a good weekend….....


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


Been a rough couple of days. Was in the ER Monday night due to a nasty allergic reaction to God only knows what.

Long story short, AFTER being shot up with Beneadryl, etc… well I had bad reactions to statin meds, so my Dr has me on a fairly high dose Niacin, and I wasn't told about the side effects. I believe I was experiencing a Niacin Flush.

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/lifestyle-guide-11/supplement-guide-niacin?page=2

Long story short, I took my daily dose per Dr. orders, went about getting ready for bed, and started feeling funny about 30 minutes in. Everything waist up got stoplight red and I felt like I was on fire. NOT a pleasant experience!

Anyway, the ER hooked me up and doped me with Benadryl before they figured out the Niacin thing, they kept me on monitors with all their associate noses, an IV needle in my arm with I swear that was Gorilla tape, and in a bed ish, that was leaned up enough to make me sit up but slide at the same time. Needless to say I was drowsy as all get out, but there is no way I was going to be able to sleep. They kept me until sometime around 3 or 4 AM, we went home, I emailed my lead and told him I was going to be out, and went to bed. Got up around 10 or 10:30 as I didn't want to trash my sleep schedule too badly, and plodded through the day. I guarantee I wasn't in the shop at all yesterday aside from something I am going to blog about in a bit.

I tried getting to sleep at a decent hour last night. Didn't happen. Need to plod through today, get through about 2 hours of after hours work, and then hit the shower and go to bed…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


I had a relative that used Niacin in treatment for multiple sclerosis, many years ago. I remember her flush vividly.

I had a muscle weakness reaction to statins and had to stop them. It is a much more common problem than people realize. A recent article said that about 10% of people have the problem. That was my experience talking to patients in the office. I didn't initiate treatment with statins, but would refill them.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *After a pile of automotive repairs, shop cleanup.*
> 
> I have had a pile of car repairs over the last 6 months or so, pretty much every free moment not spent at work, practicing, gigging, or with my wife, has been spent under a hood.
> 
> The results are coming to fruition, but my shop was getting to a state where I couldn't find most of my tools, drawers were so disorganized that I couldn't open / close them, and well I knew there was a floor in there somewhere, just not sure where.
> 
> I spent 3 hours last night, mostly rounding up tools from 2 car trunks, strewn all over, and under my major shop tools, under the seat in the truck, etc… and I still can't find the floor.
> 
> What did I accomplish?
> 
> After months of being MIA, I found my 1/4" Craftsman socket set, or at least most of it (the 3/32" shallow socket is missing) hiding under a pile of shavings under the lathe.
> 
> Found and put back my shallow, and deep well Husky 1/4" drive sockets. I am missing my 1/4" drive 6pt Husky 10mm deep socket. It flipped off of my ratchet, and QUICKLY ran down the driveway and into a storm drain. I need to buy a new one…
> 
> My Metric, and SAE, 3/8" drive shallow, 3/8" drive deep, 1/2" drive shallow, 1/2" drive deep, and 1/2" drive shallow impact sockets are all organized, on their respective socket rails, or in the factory socket holders if they came with one.
> 
> My specialty sockets (Torx, Allen, Tamper Resistant Torx, etc…. adapters, universal joints etc… are on their appropriate socket rails.
> 
> My breaker bars (the original 1/2" drive Snap On, and my new to me 3 weeks ago Pittsburgh 3/8" drive are in the drawer they belong in.
> 
> My socket extensions, speed wrench, ratchets etc… are back where they belong.
> 
> I put away my HF Digital Multimeter.
> 
> I FOUND the Blue Point Digital Multimeter that took to missing months ago under a pile of shavings behind the work bench..
> 
> I put back together, and put away my drilling accessories such as drill bits, driver bits, forstner bits, and hole saws. All the pieces are where they belong.
> 
> Finishes, solvents, primers, and fillers were sorted, the bad stuff was put into a box for hazardous waste recycling, the good stuff put back into rotation.
> 
> My floor jack, and jack stands were organized out of the way next to the lathe.
> 
> My lathe tools were cleaned up, sharpened, and put away in their cases, or in most cases, the cardboard box they came in. I need to work on storage for them still…
> 
> I did take the compressed air hose, and blow gun out, using a respirator of course, and the ambient filter running, and blew down the lathe, and bench top tools.. Now it's been over year since i have used the scroll saw which is on top of the stack, how on earth did I get shavings on top of that?!
> 
> I finally put back in its proper place the ball joint tool, AC manifold gauge set, cooling system tester, etc…
> 
> There is far more that was done, cleaned, reorganized, BUT it ts too much to go into. Long story short though, I probably am about 1/4 of the way through shop cleanup, which is a disgusting statement, but at the very least, I have found at least $500.00 worth of tools that I thought were gone for good.
> 
> Moral of the story?
> 
> Don't be like me, keep your shop clean instead of getting to the point of no return and, well… having to clean it because where the floor / table saw etc… are is a mystery.


First statin was muscle weakness and I felt like I had been beaten with a baseball bat. Second one they tried made me gain 50lbs in 30 days before I told my primary no way! I switched PCPs shortly thereafter.

My new PCP understands the issues, and is actually up on the articles / warnings where my old one swore there are no problems with statins and didn't want to consider alternative treatments.

I am dropping weight, and my cholesterol is coming along nicely. So she must be doing something right.


----------



## dbhost

*More shop cleanup, more found tools!*

So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…

Found today!









Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.

I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


----------



## Kentuk55

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


Yep, keep digging..


----------



## DocSavage45

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


You're not alone. Bought 5 utility knives and couldn't find one when I needed it. LOL!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


OK, if you find a drum sander, tell me how you did it…........I need one of those as well…......(-:


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


If your shop is as messy as mine is / was, it's a pissibility!

Not making any headway right now. I started on a commission that I needed to knock out quickly. Found a big problem with my Rockler Template kit I need to call them on… The bushing they provide came undone and kicked the router up, ramming the bit smooth through the plastic template! Oh well… Keep cleaning!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


I have a few Rockler items, and they seem to do well. I haven't had to return or repair anything, so I don't know how they are in that regard. I suspect they will back up their product.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


Just got off the phone with them. Long story short, I have the State Park sign Font set. I was making a sign for my BILs hunting camp when the bushing kept backing off. It kicked the router up and plowed through the W template.

They took care of everything except my stock. No biggie. Just scrap 2×10 pine anyway. Just a bit of shop time to plane it down to 1".


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


Good to know they back up their products. I suspected they would, but never got the chance to test them.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More shop cleanup, more found tools!*
> 
> So in going through my guest room / music room, I found a bit of stuff that has been missing from the shop. As I mentioned in prior post, IN my shop I tend to put things back, WAY out of my shop like visiting my BILs shop, I tend to put things back, but just barely out, like in the house, or out to the cars and I just seem to space it off…
> 
> Found today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanley phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh stubby phillips head screwdriver, Pittsburgh SAE allen wrench set, Eklind Metric allen wrench set, Stanley Proto SAE feeler gauge set, Craftsman Metric feeler gauge set, SX Guitars allen wrench for bass guitar bridge adjustment (I have tons of these), Craftsman slip joint pliers, and cheap Chinese (Amazon) pickup magnet.
> 
> I keep digging like this I might manage to find out I actually own a wide drum sander just hiding in a closet!


This is my 2nd issue with Rockler products. Oddly enough, both router related products. I had a routing / clamp kit with those cast iron bench clamps, the blue ones. They broke the first time I locked them down. Only thing usable from the kit was the router mat. Rockler sent me a pair of their better bench clamps which work like a dream.

The Bench Cookies and the associated storage rack, as well as the T track kits have been great shop aids!

All in all, I like Rockler branded stuff, but it isn't perfect. So far, they as a company have done me right. And I do like my local Rockler better than the competing Woodcraft. Staff is friendlier / more helpful.


----------



## dbhost

*Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*

So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…

Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.

I know what that sound is!

Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.

Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.

Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.

This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.

Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.

This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.

Lessons learned?

#1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
#2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
#3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.

Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?

Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html

#2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
#3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
#4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
#5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
#6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
#7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
#8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
#9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
#10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
#11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
#12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.

Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


----------



## TheGreatJon

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


Thanks Dave!

I need to be better about maintenance on my compressor. It isn't an every day tool for me, so I probably neglect it a bit. I'll start emptying the tank regularly.

Also, rule #12 is a fantastic idea. I might do this for several machines.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


The worst part is. I know better. I have known better for years…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


Interesting story. I have hoses connected to my compressor at all times. But I turn off the compressor at the end of the day. The compressor is located inside of my multipurpose bench, a good solution for noise abatement. I have a switch with a neon indicator when it is on, located on the outside of the bench. But I never thought about a hose blowing, and I am sure that will happen sooner or later. I already replaced one hose.

Thanks for the tip. I just noted an article recently describing an extension to the water release valve, so it was on my mind as well. But turning off the compressor, even if I am gone for a short period of time, sounds like a good idea….....


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


Yeah, I had the compressor pumped up from the weekend when I was using the blow gun and airing up tires.

I think I need to give a serious rethink to my manifold / multi compressor rig. I have been measuring things up. I can just fit the 60 gallon 165 PSI model in the space my 29 gallon compressor is in. AND I have a 30 amp 330v socket available for it. I am not crazy about running dual compressors to get the CFM I need to spray, but that is the only thing I need more CFM for. My sander runs fine on the 29 gallon alone… And even the purple HF HVLP sprays great. Just the Husky HVLP gives me fits running the compressor out of air way too often.

The idea behind the dual compressor rig was I was supposed to drag out the 12 gallon for small jobs. I find that isn't what is happening though.


----------



## JoeinGa

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


I had a similar blowout several years ago and learned the same lesson as you have here. Came home from work and could hear that horrible HISSSSS coming from the garage. Since then I do turn my compressor off when ever I leave the shop for the day, and turn it back on next time I'm out there. Only takes about 5 minutes to get enough built up for most anything I need to do.

I do leave my hose (singular) hooked up all the time because it actually has a VERY TINY leak at the coupler so it acts as a pressure release. I leave mine set for 90psi and if I turn it off at 5pm, the next morning I still have about 40psi showing. It takes almost 2 full days to drain completely.

Oh, and in this shop I built a "lean-to on the side of the building so the compressor (and additional tank) are outside the building. And I added extensions with ball valves to the drains for each tank.
.
.








.


----------



## htl

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


As others have said thanks for the reminder, I know better but just never think about it.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


JoeInGa, I LOVE that lean to shed. I am half tempted to put one in around the back of the house. Might be a bit costly to plumb across that distance, but well worth it…

What is the purpose of the additional tank? Do they do anything for improving CFM or just adding run time.


----------



## CajunWoodArtist

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


My compressor had a air line crack one time in a rubber flex hose and it did happen when I was in the shop. It scared the hiss out of me because i was quietly hand sanding at the time.

I have used pvc pipes for my air lines for as long as i can remember and they have always worked flawlessly.
The compressor is an 80 gallon tank with a 5 hp motor and installed a ball valve cutoff on the bottom for draining it and ran a drain hose thru the wall and outside.

There is a cutoff ball valve valve right where the air comes out the compressor and I close this valve each evening before closing up shop in addition to turning off the A/C power switch on the compressor motor.

I must admit that I do not drain my tank daily..bu only do it about twice a week. I need to get in the daily habit of dong it since it takes so little effort.
My compressor and dust collector are both located under an enclosed stairway in my shop that is well insulated and really helps to keep the noise at a low level


----------



## SawyerRob

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


Here's the bigger compressor that I have in my shop, it's an "honest" five hp compressor,










One time I was standing outside and I could just barely hear a noise coming from my shop, so I walked out to the shop and the pressure switch had went bad and the compressor had been running (I'm guessing) for at least three days straight! OUCH!

I ALWAYS flip the breaker off on it, but not THAT time!!

As for draining the tank… Any more, I leave the valve on the bottom of the tank just "barely" leaking, and let the tank "self drain" that way…

SR


----------



## JoeinGa

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.





> What is the purpose of the additional tank? Do they do anything for improving CFM or just adding run time.
> 
> - dbhost


The compressor head is one I got when I was a Snap-on Dealer. It's a 5hp head that is generally on an 80gal tank, but I mounted it on a smaller tank that originally came with a 2.5hp head mounted on it. The extra tank just gives me more volume of air.

The first time I painted a car with it the darn thing kept cycling on and off every couple minutes because my air sander board was using a lot of air volume. So when I was offered the tank (for free) I jumped at it!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.





> What is the purpose of the additional tank? Do they do anything for improving CFM or just adding run time.
> 
> - dbhost
> 
> The compressor head is one I got when I was a Snap-on Dealer. It s a 5hp head that is generally on an 80gal tank, but I mounted it on a smaller tank that originally came with a 2.5hp head mounted on it. The extra tank just gives me more volume of air.
> 
> The first time I painted a car with it the darn thing kept cycling on and off every couple minutes because my air sander board was using a lot of air volume. So when I was offered the tank (for free) I jumped at it!
> 
> - JoeinGa


Gotcha,

Yeah, generally speaking these days Snap On isn't in my budget, but back when I made my living spinning wrenches it was choice #1… Nice stuff, but that price tag hurts!


----------



## lightweightladylefty

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


No one mentioned that leaving a tank running or not draining it can be even more disastrous when it rusts from the inside out. A number of years back, a family acquaintance blew out the side of his garage because the tank had rusted from the moisture build-up and the rust wasn't visible to even be aware that there was a problem. He was just blessed that he didn't happen to be near it when it happened.

Just a warning . . .

L/W


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.





> No one mentioned that leaving a tank running or not draining it can be even more disastrous when it rusts from the inside out. A number of years back, a family acquaintance blew out the side of his garage because the tank had rusted from the moisture build-up and the rust wasn t visible to even be aware that there was a problem. He was just blessed that he didn t happen to be near it when it happened.
> 
> Just a warning . . .
> 
> L/W
> 
> - lightweightladylefty


You are completely correct. I don't drain as often as I ought and this is something that MUST change. I will be gathering the components to get the fix done this weekend. There will be blog entries, as well as most likely a video of the fix… This MUST be as easy as possible to simply flip a switch, throw a valve lever and dump the tank…


----------



## Ocelot

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


We had a compressor in a closet at work with distribution via PVC pipe. A pipe blew out when nobody was there and the thing ran until the pistons seized and burned out the motor and tripped the breaker.

At home, I keep my compressor turned off when I'm not using it. Although I power it up no more than once a month, I hate to admit I don't drain it as I should. It's a 40-year old unit my Dad bought but never used. Although it looks good, I'm starting to be afraid of it.

-Paul


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.





> We had a compressor in a closet at work with distribution via PVC pipe. A pipe blew out when nobody was there and the thing ran until the pistons seized and burned out the motor and tripped the breaker.
> 
> At home, I keep my compressor turned off when I m not using it. Although I power it up no more than once a month, I hate to admit I don t drain it as I should. It s a 40-year old unit my Dad bought but never used. Although it looks good, I m starting to be afraid of it.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> - Ocelot


Yeah, I gotcha. My compressor, the Central Pnuematic #61489 29 Gallon 2HP 150 PSI Cast Iron Vertical Air Compressor. I have it stowed in a cubby in my shop.My second compressor is the smaller old model 12Gallon 2HP oil lubed compressor. Combined total I am getting around 10.5 SCFM @ 40PSI so it is more than enough to drive my HVLP or my Random Orbit sander, but not for a huge amount of time… I sanded down the hood on my Saturn completely before either compressor cycled.

BOTH compressors have the drain valves at the very bottom / lowest point of the tank, good for drainage, but bad for fat hand access. I already did the elbow / extension on the 12 gallon compressor, I just need to do it to the 29 gallon one now…

IF you are that nervous about the tank on your old compressor, new tanks, depending on the size of course, are a lot less expensive than a complete compressor.

Since you are the second person to mention it here. I probably ought to talk about the PVC pipe for compressed air.

I work with / around engineers all the time, and have actually seen tests on it. Schedule 40 starts to deform under normal air compressor pressures of 150 PSI at 70 deg F. Not enough to cause failure, but it gets weaker the hotter it gets.

I have worked in a shop that had PVC like you did, and it DID fail with people in the shop. Thankfully nobody caught any of the shrapnel. However customer vehicles weren't so lucky. The lesson to not use PVC pipe for compressed air distribution came at the cost of a condenser, and radiator / trans cooler on a Chevy, and the rental car for the customer while we fixed it. Not free for sure, and that customer was understandably quite upset.

We are all, or at least mostly adults here, and can make our own choices about our safety. For me, and my shop, I will not use any piping that is likely to cause shrapnel in the event of a failure. Cast iron, copper etc… will tear, but PVC, not for me at least.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

dbhost said:


> *Why you don't leave air hoses plugged in and compressors turned on.*
> 
> So I had to run some errands yesterday due to some medical stuff, I wasn't out of the house very long. Maybe 2 hours. Well I came back and from the driveway I could hear it…
> 
> Air compressor was flailing away and there was a constant FAST hiss coming from the shop.
> 
> I know what that sound is!
> 
> Go in to the shop as fast as I can, it's hot in there, I flip the switch on the compressor to shut it down, and disconnect the feed hose to my manifold.
> 
> Right where the hose bends to go up to the manifold there is very clearly a 1/4" long tearout in the hose.
> 
> Now mind you, all of my hoses except for my Hitachi, came from Harbor Freight. Now before anyone goes bashing Harbor Freight, mind you I have a LOT of experience with compressed air systems, and hoses. The BEST air hoses I have used hands down have been Goodyear, the black ones.
> 
> This experience was back when I was a MUCH younger man, and gas stations actually had full service. I managed one for several years, and we averaged a 12 month time to failure on hoses. My home garage workshop use has been, well I need to verify but I believe it has been 26 months since I set up the reel / manifold rig, and I leave it pressureized and connected WAY more than I ever did in the gas station.
> 
> Now like I mentioned, I was only out for about 2 hours, and the hose wasn't blown out when I left, so some time in that 2 hour time frame, the hose blew, the compressor kept running, and it produced enough heat to heat up the shop to over 90 deg F.
> 
> This could have possibly led to a shop fire, and considering my shop is attached to the house, this had the potential to be REALLY bad.
> 
> Lessons learned?
> 
> #1. ALWAYS disconnect the feed whip when done with the system for the day. I am considering a simple ball valve on the feed line to keep things connected, and moist air out of the filter / dryer.
> #2. Turn the compressor OFF when not likely to be used that day.
> #3. Drain the compressor tank FAR more often than I do. I never neglected to do this to the big 60+ (Actually a bank of 4 120 gallon compressors) on a daily basis, but their drains were a LOT easier to get to. I will end up extending the drain out with a ball valve so all I have to do is flip a ball valve open instead of reaching way back in and under to get to a petcock valve that instantly spews every bit of shop dust into your face.
> 
> Now the question is… How to approach fixing this disaster next?
> 
> Step #1. Gather supplies. First I need 2 1/4" full port ball valves.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/14-in-full-port-ball-valve-68254.html (I already have one).
> Will need one 1/4" NPT male x female brass elbow.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sioux-Chief-1-4-in-x-1-4-in-Lead-Free-Brass-90-Degree-MPT-x-FPT-Street-Elbow-930-271001/202254920
> Need 10" brass 1/4" NPT nipple. Can't find a link, but I know my local Lowes has them. That's where I got mine.
> 3/8×8 - 15ft air hose remnant. (Useful for whip hoses).
> http://www.harborfreight.com/38-in-x-8-ft-15-ft-rubber-air-hose-remnant-60356.html
> 
> #2. Disconnect the compressor from power. And pull it out of its cubby hole.
> #3. Remove the quick connect from the outlet port on the compressor. Treat the threads with pipe dope, and install the first of ball valves, Install the quick connect on the ball valve.
> #4. Transfer over the quick connect fittings from the blown hose to the new one.
> #5. Dry out the dessicant beads, seal them up while I finish the rest of the work.
> #6. Remove the petcock valve from the bottom of the compressor tank.
> #7. Pipe dope the male of the street elbow, and install it onto the tank insuring the female threads point back toward the wheels.
> #8. Pipe dope both ends of the 10" nipple, Install the second 1/4" ball valve onto the nipple, install the assembly onto the street elbow.Close all valves, check for tightness.
> #9. Reconnect to power. Power on and test fittings for leaks.
> #10. Assuming step #9 passes. Move compressor back into place, replace dessicant in dryer / filter, and reconnect whip hose. Open output valve, Check for leaks.
> #11. Close output valve, turn compressor off, and open drain valve to bleed tank.
> #12. Create, print, laminate, and post compressor operation / maintenance procedures on cabinet behind compressor.
> 
> Step #12 is for my wife since she may end up having to know how to turn the compressor off in an emergency.


Interesting. I was nailing up a set of drawer slides for a tool chest I'm building last week, and the hose (from Lowes, maybe 10 YO), started leaking right next to the pin nailer. Within a few seconds, I heard two more "pops", as more leaks started in the hose. Crazy. I have since tossed that hose. I do drain my compressor periodically, but it is about 18 YO, so I should check into the tank's condition soon. I don't want to have to put it into a scatter shield that costs much more than the compressor does.


----------



## dbhost

*Air Compressor dump line, mistakes, home AC fixes and replacement tools...*

So during my AC compressor dump line install, I messed up and managed to break my pressure gauge.










So I went ahead and went to Harbor Freight again, and picked up a 200PSI filled gauge and a few replacement tools for those that are lost broken etc… I pressurized the system, and held it for 26 hours. Sadly the system went from 150PSI to 40PSI. I know what the problem is, the gague when threaded in all the way points down, so it is 1/2 turn loose on the compressor, Not sure how to fix this and keep being able to use the gauge. I might plumb this remotely and do a couple of things. #1. Get the leaks fixed. #2, protect the gauge with the handle, and #3, put the gauge at a better angle for reading.

While I was at Harbor Freight (and Home Depot) I managed to replace my missing 1/4" sockets, as well as add a second digital caliper (The Pittburgh cheapie), and add a set of swivel head ratcheting SAE combination wrenches. I have the Metrics from Harbor Freight and have loved them… They SAE versions earned their place.

I also ended up fixing a terribly noisy AC Condenser Fan that had a bit of rust and a LOT of mud on the shaft and bearing. Cleaning and flooding the bearing with WD-40 until the chunks of dirt stopped flowing and the AC is perfectly quiet…

My latest blog post in full detail is at HERE.


----------



## dbhost

*I got the air system fixed!*

So I blew out a hose a couple of weeks ago due to keeping the system under pressure and turned on. Had the compressor run constantly, good thing is I was only out of the house for a couple of hours. But… I had to fix it, and prevent a return episode. Well, the video attached will give you a good idea of my fix…


----------



## Kentuk55

dbhost said:


> *I got the air system fixed!*
> 
> So I blew out a hose a couple of weeks ago due to keeping the system under pressure and turned on. Had the compressor run constantly, good thing is I was only out of the house for a couple of hours. But… I had to fix it, and prevent a return episode. Well, the video attached will give you a good idea of my fix…


Interesting db. I've never left all that pressure in my system before. If I'm not using it, I depressurize it. Plus, draining the water out of the tank should be on everyone's list who has a compressor, just like changing the oil in your vehicle. I try to be a "preventative maintenance" type of guy. I do appreciate your information on this subject.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I got the air system fixed!*
> 
> So I blew out a hose a couple of weeks ago due to keeping the system under pressure and turned on. Had the compressor run constantly, good thing is I was only out of the house for a couple of hours. But… I had to fix it, and prevent a return episode. Well, the video attached will give you a good idea of my fix…


Your system is much more robust than mine, and probably used more as well. But I like the idea of an extension on the water drain valve, in particular. My tank does get some water in it, but only after quite a bit of use. Normally, I don't detect any water in the air itself, but if I used it for paint spraying, I would assume that a desiccant would be necessary. In general, our humidity is low, so we don't have the water issue you do. In La Conner, where I am right now, it is a different deal.

I have a little 6 gallon PC pancake compressor at each shop. They are used for nail guns primarily, occasional cleaning, and rarely for tire inflation.

We had the kitchen remodeled here in the last couple of months. We have just moved back into the kitchen. Putting the dishes, utensils, and other kitchen staples away was the easy part. But we had to reinstall the Roman shades, and that required a little more effort. Needing repairs, I changed out the faucets for the two sinks in the master suite as well, and that was a real chore. I hate lying on my back half way underneath the vanity. Bleh!

Even though I am retired now, I try to make the weekends kind of easy, and do more intense hobby activities and DIY projects during the week. While we had the central part of the La Conner house opened up, we had them centralize the electronics in a closet off of the stairway down to the garage. It is in the middle of the house, so it is a good location for Wi-Fi as well. We also ran CAT-5 and security camera wires around. Today I will add a switch between the router and metal cabinet housing the security and CAT-5 stuff, and see if I can power up the five sockets located around the house. We have a hybrid wired and Wi-Fi system in Anchorage, and it works well.

Our last trip here we emptied the kitchen, and this trip we moved back in. But we have completed most of that, so the rest of our stay will be easier. I captured many of the old kitchen cabinets for the shop here in La Conner. I now have to figure out what goes where and organize them. But that is leisure stuff, so it will be more of a pleasure.

Later….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I got the air system fixed!*
> 
> So I blew out a hose a couple of weeks ago due to keeping the system under pressure and turned on. Had the compressor run constantly, good thing is I was only out of the house for a couple of hours. But… I had to fix it, and prevent a return episode. Well, the video attached will give you a good idea of my fix…


Yep, my humidity is high, and I do spray with my compressor rig. Mind you woodworking is part of what I do with my shop. I also do a lot of auto repair… I recently used this rig to test spray a hood. (primer) on my 2001 Saturn SL2… Going to 2 tone the car to keep from having to fully paint it… Going to use Duplicolor Paint Shop products and just get after it…


----------



## dbhost

*I got too lazy to drain the compressor tank... The updated video...*

I have updated the video I linked yesterday to allow you guys to see what I am up to. This gives you a MUCH better idea of what I used, how and why.

Please don't be like me with this. Drain your tanks and keep an idle compressed air system depressurized!










View on YouTube


----------



## Kentuk55

dbhost said:


> *I got too lazy to drain the compressor tank... The updated video...*
> 
> I have updated the video I linked yesterday to allow you guys to see what I am up to. This gives you a MUCH better idea of what I used, how and why.
> 
> Please don't be like me with this. Drain your tanks and keep an idle compressed air system depressurized!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Thnx for the vids Dave


----------



## dbhost

*More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*

Okay now this isn't funny…

If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!

Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


----------



## Notw

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


I keep buying pencils by the pack and they keep disappearing. I recently cleaned the shop and didn't find but 1 or 2…not sure where they go?


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


I know where pens and pencils go… If yours is the same type of situation… ask your wife!


----------



## 000

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


Your right, this ain't funny!!
I broke a band saw blade yesterday. So I went to the spot where I normally keep them…..nothing there!
I know I had 3 or 4 different blades. I've searched the whole shop and they are no where to be found.
I mean, how many places can you keep band saw blades. 
They're all unrolled, and usually just hang on a hook along the wall. Hook is empty?
Old age must be setting in.


----------



## Notw

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!





> I know where pens and pencils go… If yours is the same type of situation… ask your wife!
> 
> - dbhost


Very true but mine is more likely my daughter


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


Well I know where the band saw blades are which really isn't actually a good thing because they are behind the band saw between it and the water softener tank and both are a pain to move.

I am starting to get of the opinion that my hole saw sets must have fallen behind my mitre saw cabinet again a bad thing since that miter saw cabinet is really heavy particularly since it is loaded with all of my hand held power tools and their blow molded cases.

I have the Saturn seats out of the shop as well as the wheels for that Chevy so at least I made some progress on it but I am really paying the price for it with my back today. I have a lot more cleanup to do in there it's very hot in there and my bench is very messed up right now. So I'm going to have to go back to my old trick of opening the access door to the kitchen and blowing cold air from the house into the shop I don't like that but it will have to do for now.

With any luck before next weekend is here I will have the portable air conditioner on the workbench and at the very least the housing off of it so I can inspect the bearing for the main squirrel cage fan. That is where the squealing seems to be coming from and it seems to be a locking the motor up and tripping the breaker.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More cleanup, where the *#$% did I put the...?*
> 
> Okay now this isn't funny…
> 
> If you would recall a couple of years ago, I made a simple plywood holder box for my Harbor Freight bimetal hole saw sets to keep them organized. I had been keeping them on top of my miter saw dust hood as that was as good a place as any to keep them. I haven't used them in a while, but while I was cleaning up the dust hood, well I noticed the hole saw sets and box are missing from their place!
> 
> Now I am not going to go back out and buy new hole saw sets just to be sure I have them. I know I need to clean my shop. DESPERATELY, so instead, I will be diving more into cleanup and organization, maybe, just maybe the hole saws will allow themselves to be found again!


I lose things from time to time. Occasionally, itinerant workman, in to repair things, walk off with things. Mostly inadvertently. So I make a rule now that any workman that comes into the house knows he cannot use my tools unless I am there, hand it to him, and he hands it back.

My biggest is issue is trying to remember what tools I have in each shop. Sometimes I start looking for something, wonder where it went, and then realize I only have it in the other shop.

At both shops, I have a reasonable place for every tool. Of course that implies you have the room for that, and in general I do.

Perhaps it is all about space….......and time….......0-;

Later…..........


----------



## dbhost

*My plan of action for tonight... shop cleanup steps I can do quickly!*

So my shop cleanup has some large pieces that are in the way. Mostly automotive parts… Here is the plan…

#1. Empty the trunk of the Chevy, and put the wheels for my BIL in the trunk so I don't forget them. WE are going to be at his shop saturday. (This isn't the sick BIL, but another one… big family…).
#2. Fold up, and put away the drop cloth / poly sheeting that got unfolded and wadded up in the shop. (Not by me). This is the largest space sucker.
#3. Take the replacement passenger seat for the Saturn and, well… Install it! Take the old drivers side seat bottom, remove the good recliner mechanism, and toss the rest as it is junk. Strip the recliners out of the old passenger side seat, mark them for position, and box that up, discard the rest as junk. My wife doesn't want this done until the carpet is done in the Saturn, but you know what? I need the space and there is no good reason to hold off on just getting this done now that we have the Chevy.
#4. Take the receiver / drier and o rings for the A/C for the Saturn, and put them in the Saturn back seat, it goes to the shop as well.
#5. Take the wing for the Saturn and put it on top of the lumber rack. I need it out of the way but I need to come back to it soon. Will strip it down, fix a seam failure in it, and prime / paint it.
#6. With my wife's help, move the sheets of hardi panel out to the side of the house behind the fence. The lawn guy will hate it, but when I can get 8 more sheets staged, I am bringing some labor in to replace the siding on my gables and seal it all up… Good thing is, the raccoons haven't returned from their damage making last year!

By the time I am done with that, I am going to need to stop for my back sake, if I even get that far, but at least the large things that don't belong in the shop will be gone.

With all that done, and after the doc visit, if I am up to it, Friday, I will be moving forward with more serious cleanup of the shop. Starting with getting the anti fatigue mats off the floor so I can tell what is down there, and moving the totes back to where they belong.

Will likely set up a go pro or two our there and catch this all on video. Not sure if it is worth it or not, but might be fun to watch as a time lapse…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *My plan of action for tonight... shop cleanup steps I can do quickly!*
> 
> So my shop cleanup has some large pieces that are in the way. Mostly automotive parts… Here is the plan…
> 
> #1. Empty the trunk of the Chevy, and put the wheels for my BIL in the trunk so I don't forget them. WE are going to be at his shop saturday. (This isn't the sick BIL, but another one… big family…).
> #2. Fold up, and put away the drop cloth / poly sheeting that got unfolded and wadded up in the shop. (Not by me). This is the largest space sucker.
> #3. Take the replacement passenger seat for the Saturn and, well… Install it! Take the old drivers side seat bottom, remove the good recliner mechanism, and toss the rest as it is junk. Strip the recliners out of the old passenger side seat, mark them for position, and box that up, discard the rest as junk. My wife doesn't want this done until the carpet is done in the Saturn, but you know what? I need the space and there is no good reason to hold off on just getting this done now that we have the Chevy.
> #4. Take the receiver / drier and o rings for the A/C for the Saturn, and put them in the Saturn back seat, it goes to the shop as well.
> #5. Take the wing for the Saturn and put it on top of the lumber rack. I need it out of the way but I need to come back to it soon. Will strip it down, fix a seam failure in it, and prime / paint it.
> #6. With my wife's help, move the sheets of hardi panel out to the side of the house behind the fence. The lawn guy will hate it, but when I can get 8 more sheets staged, I am bringing some labor in to replace the siding on my gables and seal it all up… Good thing is, the raccoons haven't returned from their damage making last year!
> 
> By the time I am done with that, I am going to need to stop for my back sake, if I even get that far, but at least the large things that don't belong in the shop will be gone.
> 
> With all that done, and after the doc visit, if I am up to it, Friday, I will be moving forward with more serious cleanup of the shop. Starting with getting the anti fatigue mats off the floor so I can tell what is down there, and moving the totes back to where they belong.
> 
> Will likely set up a go pro or two our there and catch this all on video. Not sure if it is worth it or not, but might be fun to watch as a time lapse…


There is one advantage in not being able to fix automobiles: You don't have the spare parts, old parts, and old cars hanging around. You get a new one if it is unreasonable to fix it, or send it to the shop.

There was a day I fixed my own cars at a certain level. New shocks, new carburetor, new generator. But If it took more than the removal of a few bolts, I didn't do it. Now they are too complex even if I wanted to fix them. A long time ago I had a Gravely lawn and garden tractor…....that thing was a brute and it was well made, and it was expensive. I got a little more aggressive with fixing it, but relative to the cars it was a simple machine. But that was over 30 years ago. But I still have some of the parts for it, I find from time to time, even though I sold it 30 years ago.

I envy your ability to a point, but I am glad I don't have to do it. I have one old car now, in La Conner, a 13 year old Subaru Outback…................with 37,000 miles. It gets a couple of hundred miles a year now, so it is not likely to need a lot of repairs. The other three cars are relatively new.

Soon we are going to get a big dumpster brought in and shovel out all the old stuff we won't use anymore, or that has been orphaned for one reason or another. Unfortunately, we have way too much storage area, so stuff can collect very easily.

Good luck on the shop…..........and build a special area for your wife to place things, and a shed for all the lawn stuff. That helped us a lot.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *My plan of action for tonight... shop cleanup steps I can do quickly!*
> 
> So my shop cleanup has some large pieces that are in the way. Mostly automotive parts… Here is the plan…
> 
> #1. Empty the trunk of the Chevy, and put the wheels for my BIL in the trunk so I don't forget them. WE are going to be at his shop saturday. (This isn't the sick BIL, but another one… big family…).
> #2. Fold up, and put away the drop cloth / poly sheeting that got unfolded and wadded up in the shop. (Not by me). This is the largest space sucker.
> #3. Take the replacement passenger seat for the Saturn and, well… Install it! Take the old drivers side seat bottom, remove the good recliner mechanism, and toss the rest as it is junk. Strip the recliners out of the old passenger side seat, mark them for position, and box that up, discard the rest as junk. My wife doesn't want this done until the carpet is done in the Saturn, but you know what? I need the space and there is no good reason to hold off on just getting this done now that we have the Chevy.
> #4. Take the receiver / drier and o rings for the A/C for the Saturn, and put them in the Saturn back seat, it goes to the shop as well.
> #5. Take the wing for the Saturn and put it on top of the lumber rack. I need it out of the way but I need to come back to it soon. Will strip it down, fix a seam failure in it, and prime / paint it.
> #6. With my wife's help, move the sheets of hardi panel out to the side of the house behind the fence. The lawn guy will hate it, but when I can get 8 more sheets staged, I am bringing some labor in to replace the siding on my gables and seal it all up… Good thing is, the raccoons haven't returned from their damage making last year!
> 
> By the time I am done with that, I am going to need to stop for my back sake, if I even get that far, but at least the large things that don't belong in the shop will be gone.
> 
> With all that done, and after the doc visit, if I am up to it, Friday, I will be moving forward with more serious cleanup of the shop. Starting with getting the anti fatigue mats off the floor so I can tell what is down there, and moving the totes back to where they belong.
> 
> Will likely set up a go pro or two our there and catch this all on video. Not sure if it is worth it or not, but might be fun to watch as a time lapse…


A shed is on the books to be done, but isn't a super high priority at this point… If I could get it approved for one big enough, I would move the shop into a dedicated shed, insulated, and heated / cooled…. I have the space on my panel for it. That way auto tools go in the garage, woodworking in the shop… No extra heat from a freezer…


----------



## dbhost

*Recent flare ups have convinced me...*

The most recent flare up of my back problems have convinced both myself, and my doctor that I need to improve my shop layout. Okay not my doctor directly, but indirectly he agrees I need to avoid lifting / moving heavy ackward items as much as possible.

So I am back at it looking into shop storage / tool racking options for bench top type tools…

I have no problems with the bench grinder. A simple stand to mount the plate on scooted in right next to the lathe and I am golden, The problem children are going to be the planer and jointer. I am considering some major shop changes that might help though.

A long time ago I decided that #1. The HF 2HP DC with a Thien separator, AND a shop van with a Thien trash can separator are too much… Don't get me wrong, the trash can separator works wonderfully. But I just don't need it with the full on dust collector, and I realized pretty quickly a long time ago that the long top / fence for my Ryobi BT3100 was just gross overkill. I don't crosscut 4×8 sheet goods on my table saw. I work in chunks smaller than 4×4 that the standard rails can accomodate no problem. So the thought is this…

#1. Sell off, or give to a worthy cause my Thien trrash can / shop vac separator. Not getting rid of the vac, just the separator. Might do this after I finish sanding drywall in the house though. 
#2. Give away or sell off my current 55 gallon Thien separator, I want to go back to an in ring separator design as it takes up less shop space..

Once those are done I will need to do the following.

#1. Build a flip top tool stand for my jointer and planer that would stow in the current space under what is now the table saw extension.
#2. Build a flip top tool stand for my Ridgid oscillating sander / scroll saw.
#3. Make a simple solid stand for the bench grinder / sharpening station that can slide in next to and somewhat behind the lathe. 
#4. Build a cabinet that will straddle the base of the drill press that will keep as much of my drilling accessories as close to waist height as possible.

The shop cleanup was put on hold over the weekend due to family time demands, but will be picked back up somewhat tonight. Maybe, just maybe tonight is the night I find my hole saws!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Recent flare ups have convinced me...*
> 
> The most recent flare up of my back problems have convinced both myself, and my doctor that I need to improve my shop layout. Okay not my doctor directly, but indirectly he agrees I need to avoid lifting / moving heavy ackward items as much as possible.
> 
> So I am back at it looking into shop storage / tool racking options for bench top type tools…
> 
> I have no problems with the bench grinder. A simple stand to mount the plate on scooted in right next to the lathe and I am golden, The problem children are going to be the planer and jointer. I am considering some major shop changes that might help though.
> 
> A long time ago I decided that #1. The HF 2HP DC with a Thien separator, AND a shop van with a Thien trash can separator are too much… Don't get me wrong, the trash can separator works wonderfully. But I just don't need it with the full on dust collector, and I realized pretty quickly a long time ago that the long top / fence for my Ryobi BT3100 was just gross overkill. I don't crosscut 4×8 sheet goods on my table saw. I work in chunks smaller than 4×4 that the standard rails can accomodate no problem. So the thought is this…
> 
> #1. Sell off, or give to a worthy cause my Thien trrash can / shop vac separator. Not getting rid of the vac, just the separator. Might do this after I finish sanding drywall in the house though.
> #2. Give away or sell off my current 55 gallon Thien separator, I want to go back to an in ring separator design as it takes up less shop space..
> 
> Once those are done I will need to do the following.
> 
> #1. Build a flip top tool stand for my jointer and planer that would stow in the current space under what is now the table saw extension.
> #2. Build a flip top tool stand for my Ridgid oscillating sander / scroll saw.
> #3. Make a simple solid stand for the bench grinder / sharpening station that can slide in next to and somewhat behind the lathe.
> #4. Build a cabinet that will straddle the base of the drill press that will keep as much of my drilling accessories as close to waist height as possible.
> 
> The shop cleanup was put on hold over the weekend due to family time demands, but will be picked back up somewhat tonight. Maybe, just maybe tonight is the night I find my hole saws!


I don't have to do much heavy lifting and moving in my shop, other than my super sled. I may yet set up a lift like some people use for large pieces of sheet goods. But at this time, the shop is not a problem for my back. Since I have a relatively dedicated space, I am in a better position than you are. My Delta dust collector handles stuff well enough that I haven't felt the need for a large separator.

Hope you can get that shop organized, and keep it organized. The key is having a place for everything, and keeping only shop things in the shop space. Your space constraints make that difficult.

I have a couple of shop items that need some finishing. I may yet stray from my old standby, WATCO, just because of the fumes. But since it is summer, I can open doors, or even take drying items out of the shop and garage. However, I have been busy putting the finishing touches on the raised bed with removable cover. Hopefully will put that to rest today.


----------



## dbhost

*More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*

So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…

I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…

So new thought…

Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.

This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.

The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories. 
The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.

Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.

I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.

That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


This sounds very complex. I considered just using the TS extended table for a router, but realized that I would not have good enough access to that area to make it practical. Make sure you will have adequate access to everything, either because of floor space availability, or moving the whole apparatus. Make sure you factor in the connection to your DC system to account for any movement that will be necessary for access.

I have been delinquent in posting my table saw dust collection, outfeed table, and storage combo. It is fixed to the saw table, and the whole deal can be moved together, but I don't have any need to do so. I'll try to get it posted in case it might give you some ideas….....


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


Another thing to consider…..........I find I like to arrange the big power tools to facilitate efficiency on a particular project. I do this in La Conner, because everything is on wheels there, or soon will be. In Anchorage I don't have that luxury, it is just too crowded with fixed pieces. There are certain setups that seem to work with most projects, depending on what you like to do. Just prodding you to consider work flow in your design….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


Yeah, work flow was a consideration that smacked me after I typed up my post… I typically put the jointer, and planer in the middle of the bench to facilitate feed of long stock through the machine. I lose capacity if I put them on the ends. The way I was thinking of designing this, is to have with the blade lowered, and fence removed, one large flat surface more or less, where I can rotate my bench tools into place. I am in SKetchup now working the ideas, and failing… Still working it.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


There may be one or two tools that would be best served by being on their own mobile cart. Make sure you have your goals clearly in mind. I assume they revolve around space use, enhanced function of individual tools, and logical storage. In other words, don't make putting everything into one gigantic monolith your goal. It may be that certain tools could be on their own cart, perhaps in a flip arrangement. They could then rolled into an infeed-outfeed arrangement as needed.

The more tools you have in one fixed arrangement, the more vulnerable that arrangement is to the inevitable replacement of failing tools, or new tools with more or better function. And the new tool may not fit into the complex monolith.

When I made my outflow table for my table saw, my goals were to have an outfeed table that also contained dust control. Storage became an additional goal because unused cabinet space was generated under the outfeed table. Combining outfeed and dust control for a contractor's saw is a common approach, nothing new there. Getting storage out of it as well is not so common. It was just a byproduct.

I solved my router issues by building a mobile cart with the router table on top, with drawers underneath. My table has a dedicated router, but the drawers actually store all my bits, a plunge router, and a palm router, with all their accessories. The normal storage area for the cart was to be alongside my RAS in the position where I had a long workpiece support for the RAS. So I made the router cart the precise height to take over the workpiece support job as well. So the router table serves another function when not in use. The point is, a mobile cart can serve a function when not in use so it is not just taking up storage room. And if you put drawers or shelves in your mobile carts, they also enhance storage.

Need to get those projects posted, just have to finish some accessories for the raised bed….................

Later….............


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


Call me weird but I actually like having my router table as part of the saw table I'm not sure why but it just feels right to me probably because it's what I've always used even when I was a kid my dad had his router table as an extension of the table saw. I'm not wedded to the idea of a giant monolithic workstation. I just know I am unhappy with my current work bench arrangement and the oversized extension wing on my table saw that I never take advantage of. That space can be better used other integrated or with flip top tool benches at the same height 4 the planer and jointer. The oscillating sander is so like it's not a problem at all. Same goes with the scroll saw. I'm working on a stand for the bench grinder sharpening station.

I have not got much for myself done this weekend since we have had some changes to my father-in-law's living arrangements. He has moved into a new trailer and he needs an access ramp that my brother-in-law and I are


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *More consideration of back saving techniques and ideas... Workstation?*
> 
> So I spent a brief period catching up on workshops last night and an idea came to me…
> 
> I've never seen a table saw workstation / bench with flip top tool stand integrated into it…
> 
> So new thought…
> 
> Keep the extended rails on the BT, but lose the legs, and build a cabinet.
> 
> This cabinet is to house the entire table saw, wide table kit, plus where the current workbench is, replace that with still more cabinet, so that it is double sided with a continuous workspace.
> 
> The side with the table saw will house the saw, and router table, plus storage for all my routers, bits, blades, table saw, and routing accessories.
> The opposite sde will be laid out with flip top sections, to have on one end where the table saw is, the bench top jointer, the side where the router is, the bench top planer, and in the middle the oscillating sander.
> 
> Integrate dust collection for the lower end of the router table and table saw, and provide storage for spare blades, sanding belts and sleeves.
> 
> I have access to both MIG and Wire feed welders, and a brother in law that is willing to teach me to weld, so I am SERIOUSLY considering a 1.5" angle iron mobile base / frame for it. I have several fixed, and swivel casters that are ready to go.
> 
> That would leave the storage for drills, and drilling accessories. Yay fun!


If the situation works, I think the router in the TS extension is ideal. I just couldn't make it work for me due to a pillar in the middle of my shop. I made a wood tray for my extension, and at this time I use the extension of the TS to keep things handy. Underneath it is my large cutoffs cart. It was designed to go there. So, it is not dead space, at least. I use the extension for its intended purpose from time to time, but not with any frequency.

I have a number of changes to make in my workshop, but the shop functions quite well at the moment so it is not a priority.

Today I have to finish a couple of details on the raised bed relating to the cover. But then it is finally finished. After that I have a never ending list of things that need doing in the shop, and even in my office. I seem to be getting more energy again after distressing for 6 months, a good sign.


----------



## dbhost

*An unplanned fathers day gift for my father in law, starting my shop reorganization.*

Okay the shop reorganization is NOT the gift for my father in law, but bear with me, this is kind of interesting…

My father in law due to age, and the condition of his house, has been needing to be moved into somewhere that the extended family can more easily get to, and give him the assistance he needs in his everyday living. He's 85 with somewhat limited mobility, and a failing memory. He simply can't be trusted with a stove or oven any more, so we are always taking him meals etc…

My brothers in law have a business (shop) that is on a good size piece of land, and has a couple of pads with RV hookups for potable water, sewer, and 30 amp shore power.

The solution was something we have been talking over with him for about a year now, and we went ahead and bit the bullet.

Most, but not all of the siblings in law got together and bought him a nice, fully loaded 33' travel trailer that we have set up on the RV pad.

The problem was the steep steps to get into the RV. It was hard for him to get in, and out of the RV.

The solution? Build a small deck with an access ramp next to the RV!

Since the deck / ramp was built floating (not in ground) it is considered an "RV Accessory" and not a permanent structure, so no permit was needed, which gave us a LOT more freedom in design.

For the door height of the trailer (32" threshold from the ground), code says a run of 12" for each inch of rise, so to be code the ramp would have needed to be 32 feet long, which was not feaseable for us, and honestly he didn't want that.

It was built instead, as a deck slightly lower (2"0 from the threshold height to allow for moving around the lot if needed. The deck is small, 5' x 5', and the ramp width was sized to match the trailer door width (30"), and a run of 12 feet. Not fully ADA compliant, but it works well for him.

We litereally went from an idea on a sketchpad at 3:00 in the afternoon, to a completed deck (sans rails, still need to finish them) by midnight. I had help offloading stock from the truck and onto the miter saw stand, and driving a few nails in spots that are just too small for me to fit my fat backside into, but aside from that it's all my doing, and I am sore as heck from all that hard work in the Texas summer heat!

I will be heading over later on this week to finish up the rails…

I do have some concerns long term for the durability of this particular deck / ramp. Mostly because we used what we could get from our local Home Depot as far as pressure treated lumber is concerned, and most of it was still literally dripping wet. I have no idea what is going to want to twist as it dries. I will deal with that as it comes along.

I did end up dragging my old B&D Firestorm 10" non slide miter saw and stand, and it did the trick, just barely, for most of the cuts. There were a couple of long angles that I had to whip out my ancient Skil saw for. I managed to run through a mess of 2.5" framing nails using my Harbor Freight 28 degree framing nailer.

The stock for the rails is ready to be cut, 2×2s and 2×4s The 2×2s are for the uprights, and will be attached with 2×5" hot dipped screws, the rail itself will be 2×4 and attached with screws to the 2×2s. IF this were permanently set up I would use 4×4 more extensively, but this is after all, a free standing deck. 2×2 will handle the load requirement per code so I am good aside from the run of the ramp.

Anyway, LONG story short, the cutoffs from this project are providing me everything I need to get my bench grinder / sharpening station built. I already have the 4×4 post cutoff back in my shop and ready to go. I will have at least 4 24"+ 2×4 cutoffs. The 4×4 and 2×4 stock was plenty dry at Home Depot, I am figuring on building the stand, and painting it the same dark emerald green I used for the Christmas Tree Stand.

I have non PT 2×2 in my shop as well, so if I have cutoffs from the railing project, which is possible, or not, I will be makign a "cleat" around the top of the post to attach the base for the grinder to using 2×2 stock, wood screws, and plenty of glue.

I am re-examining my use of space to the right of the table saw, and contemplating my options for the bench top jointer and planer. A single dedicated flip top stand could roll into the space they currently are in, which might work well for me, wheel them out to before the saw, s4s the stock, bring it to the saw process to size / cut any dadoes / rabbets needed etc… Route anything that needs to be done on the router table, then move around the back to the workbench…

Oh and to top it all off, I still haven't found my hole saws! Can you believe it? I checked behind the miter saw station, no joy. I am starting to think shop gnomes are stealing my hole saws!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *An unplanned fathers day gift for my father in law, starting my shop reorganization.*
> 
> Okay the shop reorganization is NOT the gift for my father in law, but bear with me, this is kind of interesting…
> 
> My father in law due to age, and the condition of his house, has been needing to be moved into somewhere that the extended family can more easily get to, and give him the assistance he needs in his everyday living. He's 85 with somewhat limited mobility, and a failing memory. He simply can't be trusted with a stove or oven any more, so we are always taking him meals etc…
> 
> My brothers in law have a business (shop) that is on a good size piece of land, and has a couple of pads with RV hookups for potable water, sewer, and 30 amp shore power.
> 
> The solution was something we have been talking over with him for about a year now, and we went ahead and bit the bullet.
> 
> Most, but not all of the siblings in law got together and bought him a nice, fully loaded 33' travel trailer that we have set up on the RV pad.
> 
> The problem was the steep steps to get into the RV. It was hard for him to get in, and out of the RV.
> 
> The solution? Build a small deck with an access ramp next to the RV!
> 
> Since the deck / ramp was built floating (not in ground) it is considered an "RV Accessory" and not a permanent structure, so no permit was needed, which gave us a LOT more freedom in design.
> 
> For the door height of the trailer (32" threshold from the ground), code says a run of 12" for each inch of rise, so to be code the ramp would have needed to be 32 feet long, which was not feaseable for us, and honestly he didn't want that.
> 
> It was built instead, as a deck slightly lower (2"0 from the threshold height to allow for moving around the lot if needed. The deck is small, 5' x 5', and the ramp width was sized to match the trailer door width (30"), and a run of 12 feet. Not fully ADA compliant, but it works well for him.
> 
> We litereally went from an idea on a sketchpad at 3:00 in the afternoon, to a completed deck (sans rails, still need to finish them) by midnight. I had help offloading stock from the truck and onto the miter saw stand, and driving a few nails in spots that are just too small for me to fit my fat backside into, but aside from that it's all my doing, and I am sore as heck from all that hard work in the Texas summer heat!
> 
> I will be heading over later on this week to finish up the rails…
> 
> I do have some concerns long term for the durability of this particular deck / ramp. Mostly because we used what we could get from our local Home Depot as far as pressure treated lumber is concerned, and most of it was still literally dripping wet. I have no idea what is going to want to twist as it dries. I will deal with that as it comes along.
> 
> I did end up dragging my old B&D Firestorm 10" non slide miter saw and stand, and it did the trick, just barely, for most of the cuts. There were a couple of long angles that I had to whip out my ancient Skil saw for. I managed to run through a mess of 2.5" framing nails using my Harbor Freight 28 degree framing nailer.
> 
> The stock for the rails is ready to be cut, 2×2s and 2×4s The 2×2s are for the uprights, and will be attached with 2×5" hot dipped screws, the rail itself will be 2×4 and attached with screws to the 2×2s. IF this were permanently set up I would use 4×4 more extensively, but this is after all, a free standing deck. 2×2 will handle the load requirement per code so I am good aside from the run of the ramp.
> 
> Anyway, LONG story short, the cutoffs from this project are providing me everything I need to get my bench grinder / sharpening station built. I already have the 4×4 post cutoff back in my shop and ready to go. I will have at least 4 24"+ 2×4 cutoffs. The 4×4 and 2×4 stock was plenty dry at Home Depot, I am figuring on building the stand, and painting it the same dark emerald green I used for the Christmas Tree Stand.
> 
> I have non PT 2×2 in my shop as well, so if I have cutoffs from the railing project, which is possible, or not, I will be makign a "cleat" around the top of the post to attach the base for the grinder to using 2×2 stock, wood screws, and plenty of glue.
> 
> I am re-examining my use of space to the right of the table saw, and contemplating my options for the bench top jointer and planer. A single dedicated flip top stand could roll into the space they currently are in, which might work well for me, wheel them out to before the saw, s4s the stock, bring it to the saw process to size / cut any dadoes / rabbets needed etc… Route anything that needs to be done on the router table, then move around the back to the workbench…
> 
> Oh and to top it all off, I still haven't found my hole saws! Can you believe it? I checked behind the miter saw station, no joy. I am starting to think shop gnomes are stealing my hole saws!


Hole saws, being what they are, probably got tired of being ignored, and collectively made a black hole in the corner of the shop, and fell in to it, and are lost for ever, after….........(-:

Sure you didn't lend them out?

My hole saws are stashed in the most difficult to reach position in the shop…......and because I use them infrequently, that is appropriate. So look in the most difficult to reach position in the shop because surely, great minds, think alike….......(-:

I love the story of the ramp. Just getting something done with a little help from your friends is always fun. The closest thing to a building bee I got into occurred like 35 years ago. We were putting up an addition using milled logs to match the rest of our house in Fairbanks. A couple of friends I contracted to do it were cramming it in just before the worst of winter. So the temperature starts to fall, early November, and it was 14 degrees below zero when we did this. No problem with sweating. My two friends, myself, and 3 US Army friends from Fort Wainwright that had the weekend off spent a day, and spiked in two stories of milled logs in one day at 14 degrees below. We didn't sweat, but we didn't get cold, either…......and we got the sucker closed up before the snow really starting flying and it got to be 50 degrees below zero (it always did).

Using the cutoffs for a mobile cart is icing on the cake….......fab.

Trying to get those two projects posted, I am diligently working on them now. They are a little complex, so it is taking some time to get photos and the story line all together.

Later….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *An unplanned fathers day gift for my father in law, starting my shop reorganization.*
> 
> Okay the shop reorganization is NOT the gift for my father in law, but bear with me, this is kind of interesting…
> 
> My father in law due to age, and the condition of his house, has been needing to be moved into somewhere that the extended family can more easily get to, and give him the assistance he needs in his everyday living. He's 85 with somewhat limited mobility, and a failing memory. He simply can't be trusted with a stove or oven any more, so we are always taking him meals etc…
> 
> My brothers in law have a business (shop) that is on a good size piece of land, and has a couple of pads with RV hookups for potable water, sewer, and 30 amp shore power.
> 
> The solution was something we have been talking over with him for about a year now, and we went ahead and bit the bullet.
> 
> Most, but not all of the siblings in law got together and bought him a nice, fully loaded 33' travel trailer that we have set up on the RV pad.
> 
> The problem was the steep steps to get into the RV. It was hard for him to get in, and out of the RV.
> 
> The solution? Build a small deck with an access ramp next to the RV!
> 
> Since the deck / ramp was built floating (not in ground) it is considered an "RV Accessory" and not a permanent structure, so no permit was needed, which gave us a LOT more freedom in design.
> 
> For the door height of the trailer (32" threshold from the ground), code says a run of 12" for each inch of rise, so to be code the ramp would have needed to be 32 feet long, which was not feaseable for us, and honestly he didn't want that.
> 
> It was built instead, as a deck slightly lower (2"0 from the threshold height to allow for moving around the lot if needed. The deck is small, 5' x 5', and the ramp width was sized to match the trailer door width (30"), and a run of 12 feet. Not fully ADA compliant, but it works well for him.
> 
> We litereally went from an idea on a sketchpad at 3:00 in the afternoon, to a completed deck (sans rails, still need to finish them) by midnight. I had help offloading stock from the truck and onto the miter saw stand, and driving a few nails in spots that are just too small for me to fit my fat backside into, but aside from that it's all my doing, and I am sore as heck from all that hard work in the Texas summer heat!
> 
> I will be heading over later on this week to finish up the rails…
> 
> I do have some concerns long term for the durability of this particular deck / ramp. Mostly because we used what we could get from our local Home Depot as far as pressure treated lumber is concerned, and most of it was still literally dripping wet. I have no idea what is going to want to twist as it dries. I will deal with that as it comes along.
> 
> I did end up dragging my old B&D Firestorm 10" non slide miter saw and stand, and it did the trick, just barely, for most of the cuts. There were a couple of long angles that I had to whip out my ancient Skil saw for. I managed to run through a mess of 2.5" framing nails using my Harbor Freight 28 degree framing nailer.
> 
> The stock for the rails is ready to be cut, 2×2s and 2×4s The 2×2s are for the uprights, and will be attached with 2×5" hot dipped screws, the rail itself will be 2×4 and attached with screws to the 2×2s. IF this were permanently set up I would use 4×4 more extensively, but this is after all, a free standing deck. 2×2 will handle the load requirement per code so I am good aside from the run of the ramp.
> 
> Anyway, LONG story short, the cutoffs from this project are providing me everything I need to get my bench grinder / sharpening station built. I already have the 4×4 post cutoff back in my shop and ready to go. I will have at least 4 24"+ 2×4 cutoffs. The 4×4 and 2×4 stock was plenty dry at Home Depot, I am figuring on building the stand, and painting it the same dark emerald green I used for the Christmas Tree Stand.
> 
> I have non PT 2×2 in my shop as well, so if I have cutoffs from the railing project, which is possible, or not, I will be makign a "cleat" around the top of the post to attach the base for the grinder to using 2×2 stock, wood screws, and plenty of glue.
> 
> I am re-examining my use of space to the right of the table saw, and contemplating my options for the bench top jointer and planer. A single dedicated flip top stand could roll into the space they currently are in, which might work well for me, wheel them out to before the saw, s4s the stock, bring it to the saw process to size / cut any dadoes / rabbets needed etc… Route anything that needs to be done on the router table, then move around the back to the workbench…
> 
> Oh and to top it all off, I still haven't found my hole saws! Can you believe it? I checked behind the miter saw station, no joy. I am starting to think shop gnomes are stealing my hole saws!


As soon as I get the rails on the ramp / deck I will post pics, assuming I finish while there is still light out!

Yeah I am certain I didn't loan out my hole saws. What I am not certain of is if I left them on the tailgate of the truck last time I took them out of my shop working with a friends project. They MIGHT be on the Houston Gulf Freeway… Ugh.

I am a new kind of sore though. I must admit it is kind of funny, I got some help, but not much with the project. One of the brothers in law that was there is the one that is sick. Not going to fault him… The other one spent most of the time working on customer (paid) projects and working with customers, no fault there. What was left was the nephew that disappeared into the shadows about 3/4 of the way through the cuts, and my wife that soldiered through the cutting of the wood taking finished cut pieces and putting them in the proper piles for assembly…

My fitbit band is now caked with sawdust in the unused holes that I just can't seem to get clean, and according to Fitbit, I burned something like 9K calories on Saturday…

The good thing is my back handled it pretty well, thanks in no small part to prescriptions, plenty of previous rest, chirpractor, and massage therapy…

My shop is still a disaster, but on the upshot, I got the miter saw/ stand out of my shop, if nothing else, at least temporarily…

The OE blade on the Firestorm miter saw has just about had it though, I guess I could send it out for sharpening, but at $40.00 for a factor Fresh Diablo blade, it might not be worth sending the B&D blade in…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *An unplanned fathers day gift for my father in law, starting my shop reorganization.*
> 
> Okay the shop reorganization is NOT the gift for my father in law, but bear with me, this is kind of interesting…
> 
> My father in law due to age, and the condition of his house, has been needing to be moved into somewhere that the extended family can more easily get to, and give him the assistance he needs in his everyday living. He's 85 with somewhat limited mobility, and a failing memory. He simply can't be trusted with a stove or oven any more, so we are always taking him meals etc…
> 
> My brothers in law have a business (shop) that is on a good size piece of land, and has a couple of pads with RV hookups for potable water, sewer, and 30 amp shore power.
> 
> The solution was something we have been talking over with him for about a year now, and we went ahead and bit the bullet.
> 
> Most, but not all of the siblings in law got together and bought him a nice, fully loaded 33' travel trailer that we have set up on the RV pad.
> 
> The problem was the steep steps to get into the RV. It was hard for him to get in, and out of the RV.
> 
> The solution? Build a small deck with an access ramp next to the RV!
> 
> Since the deck / ramp was built floating (not in ground) it is considered an "RV Accessory" and not a permanent structure, so no permit was needed, which gave us a LOT more freedom in design.
> 
> For the door height of the trailer (32" threshold from the ground), code says a run of 12" for each inch of rise, so to be code the ramp would have needed to be 32 feet long, which was not feaseable for us, and honestly he didn't want that.
> 
> It was built instead, as a deck slightly lower (2"0 from the threshold height to allow for moving around the lot if needed. The deck is small, 5' x 5', and the ramp width was sized to match the trailer door width (30"), and a run of 12 feet. Not fully ADA compliant, but it works well for him.
> 
> We litereally went from an idea on a sketchpad at 3:00 in the afternoon, to a completed deck (sans rails, still need to finish them) by midnight. I had help offloading stock from the truck and onto the miter saw stand, and driving a few nails in spots that are just too small for me to fit my fat backside into, but aside from that it's all my doing, and I am sore as heck from all that hard work in the Texas summer heat!
> 
> I will be heading over later on this week to finish up the rails…
> 
> I do have some concerns long term for the durability of this particular deck / ramp. Mostly because we used what we could get from our local Home Depot as far as pressure treated lumber is concerned, and most of it was still literally dripping wet. I have no idea what is going to want to twist as it dries. I will deal with that as it comes along.
> 
> I did end up dragging my old B&D Firestorm 10" non slide miter saw and stand, and it did the trick, just barely, for most of the cuts. There were a couple of long angles that I had to whip out my ancient Skil saw for. I managed to run through a mess of 2.5" framing nails using my Harbor Freight 28 degree framing nailer.
> 
> The stock for the rails is ready to be cut, 2×2s and 2×4s The 2×2s are for the uprights, and will be attached with 2×5" hot dipped screws, the rail itself will be 2×4 and attached with screws to the 2×2s. IF this were permanently set up I would use 4×4 more extensively, but this is after all, a free standing deck. 2×2 will handle the load requirement per code so I am good aside from the run of the ramp.
> 
> Anyway, LONG story short, the cutoffs from this project are providing me everything I need to get my bench grinder / sharpening station built. I already have the 4×4 post cutoff back in my shop and ready to go. I will have at least 4 24"+ 2×4 cutoffs. The 4×4 and 2×4 stock was plenty dry at Home Depot, I am figuring on building the stand, and painting it the same dark emerald green I used for the Christmas Tree Stand.
> 
> I have non PT 2×2 in my shop as well, so if I have cutoffs from the railing project, which is possible, or not, I will be makign a "cleat" around the top of the post to attach the base for the grinder to using 2×2 stock, wood screws, and plenty of glue.
> 
> I am re-examining my use of space to the right of the table saw, and contemplating my options for the bench top jointer and planer. A single dedicated flip top stand could roll into the space they currently are in, which might work well for me, wheel them out to before the saw, s4s the stock, bring it to the saw process to size / cut any dadoes / rabbets needed etc… Route anything that needs to be done on the router table, then move around the back to the workbench…
> 
> Oh and to top it all off, I still haven't found my hole saws! Can you believe it? I checked behind the miter saw station, no joy. I am starting to think shop gnomes are stealing my hole saws!


In general, the OE blade probably is marginal to start with, and it is hard to go wrong with Diablo.

I can't imagine what kind of havoc hole saws could make on a freeway if they landed with teeth up….........(-:

In some projects, there isn't much others can do to help other than move stuff around, unless they are skilled at the tasks involved in the project. When we did my one day milled log build years ago, moving things was the biggest problem, and driving spikes the other task. Driving spikes takes about 30 seconds of instruction to learn. Making a wood framed structure is not that easy to teach.

Finished up the details on the raised bed, so now I have time to get those projects posted. I am steadily working on them….......

Later…...


----------



## dbhost

*Temp has been hovering just under 100 deg F, 90+ % humidity, and this happens!*

So for those considering a portable unit AC, this is mine that is about 6 years old… I need to figure out what went wrong for sure!





View on YouTube

Am I on the right track thinking this is a bad bearing with the shaft that spins the fans? Diagrams of this thing are hard to come by so I am guessing until I rip it apart, and even then, I will have to take VERY careful measurements once it is apart and the bearings out assuming they are bad, to get replacements…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Temp has been hovering just under 100 deg F, 90+ % humidity, and this happens!*
> 
> So for those considering a portable unit AC, this is mine that is about 6 years old… I need to figure out what went wrong for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> Am I on the right track thinking this is a bad bearing with the shaft that spins the fans? Diagrams of this thing are hard to come by so I am guessing until I rip it apart, and even then, I will have to take VERY careful measurements once it is apart and the bearings out assuming they are bad, to get replacements…


I know absolutely nothing about air conditioners, but I guess the crescendo of noise suggests something heating up, and a bearing has to be high on the list.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Temp has been hovering just under 100 deg F, 90+ % humidity, and this happens!*
> 
> So for those considering a portable unit AC, this is mine that is about 6 years old… I need to figure out what went wrong for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> Am I on the right track thinking this is a bad bearing with the shaft that spins the fans? Diagrams of this thing are hard to come by so I am guessing until I rip it apart, and even then, I will have to take VERY careful measurements once it is apart and the bearings out assuming they are bad, to get replacements…


I found the hole saws! They were in an unfinished drawer in my miter saw bench.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Temp has been hovering just under 100 deg F, 90+ % humidity, and this happens!*
> 
> So for those considering a portable unit AC, this is mine that is about 6 years old… I need to figure out what went wrong for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> Am I on the right track thinking this is a bad bearing with the shaft that spins the fans? Diagrams of this thing are hard to come by so I am guessing until I rip it apart, and even then, I will have to take VERY careful measurements once it is apart and the bearings out assuming they are bad, to get replacements…


Great, I commented on another post you made about it.

Storing them there sounds like something I would do as well…...........


----------



## dbhost

*I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*

Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.

So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?

Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…

Lo and behold! My hole saws!

This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.

#1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
#2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.

So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…

#1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
#2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
#3. Tin Snips
#4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
#5. C clamps.
#6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
#7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
#8. My Blue Point multimeter.
#9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.

I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.

I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.

More to come!


----------



## BurlyBob

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


Yup, been there, done that and got the T shirt. I've had the same thing happen so many times. I'm still looking for that one pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


LOL! Funny thing is, I was browsing on the HF site looking to see what it would cost to replace them.

Warrior item #68990 3/4 In - 2-1/2 In Bi-Metal Hole Saw Assorted Set 14 Pc $34.99 (-$7.00 at 20% off $27.99)
Warrior item #68989 3 In - 4-1/4 In Bi-Metal Hole Saw Assorted Set 3 Pc $19.99 (-$4.00 at 20% off, $15.99)

Drill Master equivalent of Warrior item #69070 1 In - 2-1/2 In Carbon Steel Hole Saw Set 11 Pc $9.99 (-$2.00 at 20% off, $7.99)
Drill Master equivalent of Warrior item #69073 3/4 In - 5 In Carbon Steel Hole Saw Set 18 Pc $16.99 (-$3.40 at 20% off, $13.59)

The Drill Master sets were purchased in 2008 on a sidewalk sale for $5.00 each, but let's assume I do separate transactions iwth 20% off coupons at current prices.

Total cost to replace had I not found them, $65.56. Not hugely expensive, but why waste it?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!





> Yup, been there, done that and got the T shirt. I ve had the same thing happen so many times. I m still looking for that one pair of needle nose pliers.
> 
> - BurlyBob


 ME TOO LMAO


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


Yup, the most obscure place in the shop…....an unfinished storage area. The money is significant, because there will be another item you will need in addition, so…...you done good.

I just built a small stand for a hot melt glue gun. I found the gun very useful for a strange project…....attaching magnets to row cloth (polypropylene mesh to cover plants), 3.5 MIL plastic sheeting, and wood. I got a two temperature gun and the proper glue…......by accident. The hot setting melted right through the row cloth. I hadn't used hot melt glue for a number of years, but this was the glue to use for this project.

It is a natural for some other things as I think about it, so I decided to make a stand that keeps the gun upright securely and has a place for a folded paper towel to catch drips of glue. So now I won't hesitate to use it when the application is right…..........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


Actually, I was in process of building a box with divided compartments for my hot melt glue gun and sticks when the gun failed. The replacement is considerably larger and won't fit in the box… Back to the drawing board with that!


----------



## fatman51

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


I can identify with your struggles. I sometimes find stuff in my work truck that I have not seen for years. Recently, I have searched every corner of my shop looking far my Stanley cabinet scraper and Zona miter box.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


The biggest problem with making items for a specific tool, is the possibility of failure of the tool, and the only replacement being very different. I built my stand with scrap wood, regular glue and nails. Didn't put too much time into it, although I did finish it with WATCO to reduce the adhesion of stray glue to the surface.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


Yep, the glue gun box was simple 1/2" plywood box with a tempered hardboard divider in a kerf slot that separated the gun from the glue sticks, and a pair of found in the trash small hinges (one of my neighbors was throwing out an MDF jewelry box that had good hardware on it, I striped the hardware and chucked the ruined MDF). So no huge loss other than about 15 minute build time. No glue, just screws.

I rarely glue together knock together projects like this as I know they will change, and gluing it makes it that much harder to repurpose the materials.

FWIW, the box for the large BiMetal hole saw set will likely get re-done. I used scrap 3/4" ply and it is awfully, well, chunky for what it does. I have plenty of scrap maple sitting in the shop that I am seriously considering knocking together a 1/2" thick stock, box jointed, rabbet and dado joined bottom box. Maybe run a nice roundover on the lid as well. I have so many other projects that need to take priority.

Tonight is already called for. I am building the railing for my FILs deck / ramp that I built last weekend. I have the stock on hand, and I seriously doubt my brothers in law even looked at either the stock, or the miter saw all week… I change the oil in the Chevy, charge the battery on the Saturn, move vehicles around in my driveway, and get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop, then move back into heavy cleaning in the shop…

Once the cleanup is done, I have to set some project priorities.

#1. With the table saw cleared, I need to make some cleats for, and a shelf to mount in to replace the ruined MDF shelf under the kitchen sink. I found the leak finally, it is the hot side shut off valve. I need to go to the home center and pick up a replacement for both sides, and new lines as well. The dishwasher feed line is new, I have it run to an adapter to my valve as the valve is 5/16" flare on 3/8" copper, I used a compression x compression fitting to adapt that copper to my braided SS feed line for the dishwasher. I need new feeds for both sides of the sink, and to the inlet of the under sink water filter.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *I found my hole saws! More shop cleanup.*
> 
> Okay so here's the deal. I've been looking for my hole saws pretty much everywhere, for the better part of 2 weeks. I am building a custom light for photography / videography, and I need to bore some holes for light sockets.
> 
> So I've been tearing through the shop, under workbenches, behind the lathe, in the toolbox drawers, in totes, on top of cabinets, in cabinets, you name it, I've looked, with one exception, but those drawers aren't done yet, how can they be there?
> 
> Sure enough, I was napping yesterday afternoon and woke up with a sudden A ha! moment… I went out to the shop and pulled the unfinished drawers from the miter saw cabinet…
> 
> Lo and behold! My hole saws!
> 
> This proves 2 things to me without a doubt.
> 
> #1. I need to get up off my butt and finish those drawers. And…
> #2. Just because a drawer isn't finished, doesn't mean I didn't stash stuff there.
> 
> So in my cleaning, / purging stuff from car trunks, digging through drawers etc… I have found in the last week…
> 
> #1. Harbor Freight BiMetal hole saw sets, small, and large.
> #2. Harbor Freight HSS hole saw sets, small and large. about 75% trashed, but they were $5.00 a set when I bought them and I was able to cut 5" holes in Hardi Panel with them, so I am NOT complaining.
> #3. Tin Snips
> #4. 3 pairs is slip joint pliers.
> #5. C clamps.
> #6. My Stanley screwdriver set. The noce once with the ergonomic grip handles.
> #7. My Crafstman 1/4" drive SAE socket set.
> #8. My Blue Point multimeter.
> #9. My Blue Point 1/2" breaker bar.
> 
> I spent a little bit of time last night cleaning off the lathe, rolling up my anti fatigue mats, cleaning them off, and putting them on the lathe to keep them out of the way for now.
> 
> I still need to get that Hardi Panel OUT of my shop. But that will come later.
> 
> More to come!


The projects that I put a lot of work in, that relate to particular tools, I use screws in strategic places where a different tool would change things. I didn't have the interest in making this stand mutable, but I suppose I could do it.

I have a tote that I built about 25 years ago. It has spots for tools that are screwed in and replaceable. My recent driver tote project is another good example. The angled plate the drivers fit into is just screwed on. By the way, that is a truly useful tote. I have dragged it outside to the raised bed I made, and around the house. It carries a lot of stuff in a convenient format.

Retirement is bringing some of my activities closer to what you do. I have the time, and the financial incentive to do more myself.

I swept the garage floor yesterday and washed it with a hose. It accumulates dirt from the ice and snow on the tires, much of it from sanding of slippery spots. I store wood along one wall, and there is a narrow storage space in that same area that I have some stuff in, but basically a garage. It is directly adjacent to my shop, the whole area being a garage that is two stalls wide and two stalls deep. So I am into garage cleanup as well.

Your plumbing adventures sound like my last trip to La Conner.

I replaced all the innards for two toilets. I had done the same for another toilet the previous trip. The house has two full baths and a guest restroom on the main floor next to the laundry room.

I installed two new faucet and drain stopper assemblies for the master bath with its dual sinks. It is a painful proposition to lie on my back on an irregular surface in a confined space, but I managed. One of the faucets had a handle that just became non-repairable due to wear and tear. So I needed to replace both of them to maintain the appearance. The old stuff was not available anymore, put in over 20 years ago.

And then I recaulked the seam between and tile and the floor pan in the master bath shower. The shower now looks a 100 times better. It had just been patched in a totally useless and ugly way prior to our purchase. We lived with it, until we discovered a little leakage, and then I did the thing right.

I even built a quick and dirty stool at just the right height so I could remove the old caulk (did that mostly with a multi-tool), and put in the new caulk while sitting, instead of kneeling. I think the stool ended up being 13" high or something close to that, built out of scrap plywood with glue and nails using a gun, in about 20 to 30 minutes, I suspect. I don't think I could have done the job on my knees. There are some things you just don't tolerate well with age.

To figure out the height of the stool, I set on the bottom of some steps, put my hands out at the height I would be working, and kinda slid my butt up and down the edge of the appropriate step until it felt right, and marked the "butt level line" (is that original?.........(-: ), and measured the height with a tape measure. Then built the quick and dirty stool. I ought to take pictures of the stool after I get back to La Conner and make a project out of it….....should get a laugh.

Well, there, I am sure you can see a little of yourself in some of my recent activities…...........(-:

Later….......


----------



## dbhost

*Interesting past couple of days...*

It would appear that I have been putting off finishing the A/C repairs on the Saturn off just a wee bit too long….

We don't drive that car much because, well we have the Malibu that is a much nicer car, especially with my back issues, I don't have to contort my back to get in and out of it like I do the Saturn.

Well Sunday night my wife and I were driving out somewhere, don't recall off hand, about 9 P.M. ish when we heard a horrid noise and the car heated up in a hurry. I pulled over and investigated.

The horrid squeal was coming from the passengers side front, at the top, there was a horrid squeal that seemed to be coming from the upper idler pulley. And it was too late to get parts…

So yesterday we fired up the Saturn, drove to work, sweating our way in, and drove home from work stopping at Advance Auto Parts, again sweating to death in the process…

How did people live here before cars had A.C.?

I digress…

So I figured if the idler was bad, the tensioner was probably bad. So I went ahead and stripped the gobs of plastic off the engine to get to the belt area.

I had to put my non inconsequential weight into getting the tensioner to give me enough slack tot he belt, So the tensioner is good, no need to go back with that.

I pulled the suspect idler pulley and checked the bearing, perfectly smooth. Then went on to the AC compressor, perfectly smooth, then alternator, smooth again, lower idler smooth, tensioner, smooth, upper rear idler felt a little "gritty," but not bad enough to do what this was doing, so I replaced it for reliability sake, and lastly… the Water pump.

Now how this thing didn't just gush coolant out I don't know, but it felt as if the bearing had simply exploded , there was approximately 1/2" of play fore and aft to this thing…

I ran back to the parts house, exchanged parts and got the brand new lifetime warranty water pump for $19.99, plus another $20.00 for anti freeze, and a small cheap tube of RTV sealant. Regular tubes of RTV dry up and go to waste LONG before I can use them up.

I wish I had videoed me purging the air out of the system after I got it all back together, I couldn't find any sort of bleeder screw, so I did the next best thing, pumping the lower radiator hose, which resulted in a sound not unlike a beer belch coming from the coolant reservoir.

Now that this is all said and done, we are good to go with the Malibu, but I guarantee that we will be moving forward with getting the Saturn into my BILs shop soonest possible to get the rest of the AC system hooked back up, (everything is capped off now), then pumped down, and tested, filled up with PAG oil and R134A, and again, tested.

While it is in there, I am going to replace the rear wheel cylinders, bleed the brakes, and re-lube the parking brake cable and brake shoe to backing plate contact pints. There has been some hanging of the rear brakes taking the parking brake off.

Now remember what I said about shop progress and getting the shop AC on the bench? If not, let me brush you up. I needed to get car parts out of the shop, to make room to move the AC over and onto the workbench.

Well, all of the parts are now out of the shop!.

I do have some family related work to finish up here in the next couple of days. My FIL was treated to a new (to him) single wide on his property as his house needs tons of work that really can't be done while he is living in it, anyway, so I went ahead and built him a deck, and handicap access ramp, which I have done, and built about 50% of the rails. Now remember I have a bad back. I literally got the rail done on the deck, and was starting on the ramp when my back simply refused to cooperate. I didn't have a choice but to stop.

I learned a couple of lessons.

#1. Always bring your own tools sufficient to do the job at hand, and then some. I ended up borrowing drill bits from my brother in law. Metal cutting drill bits, and wood cutting drill bits are NOT the same thing, and I ended up putting WAY more work into drilling pilot holes than I should have.

#2. I love my nephews, but they are at an age where girls are far more interesting than helping your middle aged uncle make life easier for Grandpa. I fear I am going to have to sweeten the offer a bit monetarily to get some help with this! Ugh.

#3. Talking this over with my orthopedist, I need WAY more help than I have been getting. I am regularly exceeding my medical limits. Not causing more damage, just slowing down healing time…

I have some paid work going on tonight, nothing huge, but not nothing. It will keep me out of the shop for sure, but at least I know my next steps.

#1. Clean up, and put away the tools used on the car.
#2. Finish the AC and interior work on the Saturn (mount the new seat).
#3. Move the truck so I can get the Hardi Panel out of the way.
#4. Get my wife to help clean her stuff up, stow it out of the shop area. There is a space dedicated to lawn and garden, that is where the stuff belongs.
#5. Fold up and stow things like drop cloths etc…
#6. Clean, clean, clean, clean… and when I think I am done, keep cleaning.


----------



## Redoak49

dbhost said:


> *Interesting past couple of days...*
> 
> It would appear that I have been putting off finishing the A/C repairs on the Saturn off just a wee bit too long….
> 
> We don't drive that car much because, well we have the Malibu that is a much nicer car, especially with my back issues, I don't have to contort my back to get in and out of it like I do the Saturn.
> 
> Well Sunday night my wife and I were driving out somewhere, don't recall off hand, about 9 P.M. ish when we heard a horrid noise and the car heated up in a hurry. I pulled over and investigated.
> 
> The horrid squeal was coming from the passengers side front, at the top, there was a horrid squeal that seemed to be coming from the upper idler pulley. And it was too late to get parts…
> 
> So yesterday we fired up the Saturn, drove to work, sweating our way in, and drove home from work stopping at Advance Auto Parts, again sweating to death in the process…
> 
> How did people live here before cars had A.C.?
> 
> I digress…
> 
> So I figured if the idler was bad, the tensioner was probably bad. So I went ahead and stripped the gobs of plastic off the engine to get to the belt area.
> 
> I had to put my non inconsequential weight into getting the tensioner to give me enough slack tot he belt, So the tensioner is good, no need to go back with that.
> 
> I pulled the suspect idler pulley and checked the bearing, perfectly smooth. Then went on to the AC compressor, perfectly smooth, then alternator, smooth again, lower idler smooth, tensioner, smooth, upper rear idler felt a little "gritty," but not bad enough to do what this was doing, so I replaced it for reliability sake, and lastly… the Water pump.
> 
> Now how this thing didn't just gush coolant out I don't know, but it felt as if the bearing had simply exploded , there was approximately 1/2" of play fore and aft to this thing…
> 
> I ran back to the parts house, exchanged parts and got the brand new lifetime warranty water pump for $19.99, plus another $20.00 for anti freeze, and a small cheap tube of RTV sealant. Regular tubes of RTV dry up and go to waste LONG before I can use them up.
> 
> I wish I had videoed me purging the air out of the system after I got it all back together, I couldn't find any sort of bleeder screw, so I did the next best thing, pumping the lower radiator hose, which resulted in a sound not unlike a beer belch coming from the coolant reservoir.
> 
> Now that this is all said and done, we are good to go with the Malibu, but I guarantee that we will be moving forward with getting the Saturn into my BILs shop soonest possible to get the rest of the AC system hooked back up, (everything is capped off now), then pumped down, and tested, filled up with PAG oil and R134A, and again, tested.
> 
> While it is in there, I am going to replace the rear wheel cylinders, bleed the brakes, and re-lube the parking brake cable and brake shoe to backing plate contact pints. There has been some hanging of the rear brakes taking the parking brake off.
> 
> Now remember what I said about shop progress and getting the shop AC on the bench? If not, let me brush you up. I needed to get car parts out of the shop, to make room to move the AC over and onto the workbench.
> 
> Well, all of the parts are now out of the shop!.
> 
> I do have some family related work to finish up here in the next couple of days. My FIL was treated to a new (to him) single wide on his property as his house needs tons of work that really can't be done while he is living in it, anyway, so I went ahead and built him a deck, and handicap access ramp, which I have done, and built about 50% of the rails. Now remember I have a bad back. I literally got the rail done on the deck, and was starting on the ramp when my back simply refused to cooperate. I didn't have a choice but to stop.
> 
> I learned a couple of lessons.
> 
> #1. Always bring your own tools sufficient to do the job at hand, and then some. I ended up borrowing drill bits from my brother in law. Metal cutting drill bits, and wood cutting drill bits are NOT the same thing, and I ended up putting WAY more work into drilling pilot holes than I should have.
> 
> #2. I love my nephews, but they are at an age where girls are far more interesting than helping your middle aged uncle make life easier for Grandpa. I fear I am going to have to sweeten the offer a bit monetarily to get some help with this! Ugh.
> 
> #3. Talking this over with my orthopedist, I need WAY more help than I have been getting. I am regularly exceeding my medical limits. Not causing more damage, just slowing down healing time…
> 
> I have some paid work going on tonight, nothing huge, but not nothing. It will keep me out of the shop for sure, but at least I know my next steps.
> 
> #1. Clean up, and put away the tools used on the car.
> #2. Finish the AC and interior work on the Saturn (mount the new seat).
> #3. Move the truck so I can get the Hardi Panel out of the way.
> #4. Get my wife to help clean her stuff up, stow it out of the shop area. There is a space dedicated to lawn and garden, that is where the stuff belongs.
> #5. Fold up and stow things like drop cloths etc…
> #6. Clean, clean, clean, clean… and when I think I am done, keep cleaning.


I am exhausted just reading what you have accomplished and my back hurts from the hard work. Good job on all that stuff.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Interesting past couple of days...*
> 
> It would appear that I have been putting off finishing the A/C repairs on the Saturn off just a wee bit too long….
> 
> We don't drive that car much because, well we have the Malibu that is a much nicer car, especially with my back issues, I don't have to contort my back to get in and out of it like I do the Saturn.
> 
> Well Sunday night my wife and I were driving out somewhere, don't recall off hand, about 9 P.M. ish when we heard a horrid noise and the car heated up in a hurry. I pulled over and investigated.
> 
> The horrid squeal was coming from the passengers side front, at the top, there was a horrid squeal that seemed to be coming from the upper idler pulley. And it was too late to get parts…
> 
> So yesterday we fired up the Saturn, drove to work, sweating our way in, and drove home from work stopping at Advance Auto Parts, again sweating to death in the process…
> 
> How did people live here before cars had A.C.?
> 
> I digress…
> 
> So I figured if the idler was bad, the tensioner was probably bad. So I went ahead and stripped the gobs of plastic off the engine to get to the belt area.
> 
> I had to put my non inconsequential weight into getting the tensioner to give me enough slack tot he belt, So the tensioner is good, no need to go back with that.
> 
> I pulled the suspect idler pulley and checked the bearing, perfectly smooth. Then went on to the AC compressor, perfectly smooth, then alternator, smooth again, lower idler smooth, tensioner, smooth, upper rear idler felt a little "gritty," but not bad enough to do what this was doing, so I replaced it for reliability sake, and lastly… the Water pump.
> 
> Now how this thing didn't just gush coolant out I don't know, but it felt as if the bearing had simply exploded , there was approximately 1/2" of play fore and aft to this thing…
> 
> I ran back to the parts house, exchanged parts and got the brand new lifetime warranty water pump for $19.99, plus another $20.00 for anti freeze, and a small cheap tube of RTV sealant. Regular tubes of RTV dry up and go to waste LONG before I can use them up.
> 
> I wish I had videoed me purging the air out of the system after I got it all back together, I couldn't find any sort of bleeder screw, so I did the next best thing, pumping the lower radiator hose, which resulted in a sound not unlike a beer belch coming from the coolant reservoir.
> 
> Now that this is all said and done, we are good to go with the Malibu, but I guarantee that we will be moving forward with getting the Saturn into my BILs shop soonest possible to get the rest of the AC system hooked back up, (everything is capped off now), then pumped down, and tested, filled up with PAG oil and R134A, and again, tested.
> 
> While it is in there, I am going to replace the rear wheel cylinders, bleed the brakes, and re-lube the parking brake cable and brake shoe to backing plate contact pints. There has been some hanging of the rear brakes taking the parking brake off.
> 
> Now remember what I said about shop progress and getting the shop AC on the bench? If not, let me brush you up. I needed to get car parts out of the shop, to make room to move the AC over and onto the workbench.
> 
> Well, all of the parts are now out of the shop!.
> 
> I do have some family related work to finish up here in the next couple of days. My FIL was treated to a new (to him) single wide on his property as his house needs tons of work that really can't be done while he is living in it, anyway, so I went ahead and built him a deck, and handicap access ramp, which I have done, and built about 50% of the rails. Now remember I have a bad back. I literally got the rail done on the deck, and was starting on the ramp when my back simply refused to cooperate. I didn't have a choice but to stop.
> 
> I learned a couple of lessons.
> 
> #1. Always bring your own tools sufficient to do the job at hand, and then some. I ended up borrowing drill bits from my brother in law. Metal cutting drill bits, and wood cutting drill bits are NOT the same thing, and I ended up putting WAY more work into drilling pilot holes than I should have.
> 
> #2. I love my nephews, but they are at an age where girls are far more interesting than helping your middle aged uncle make life easier for Grandpa. I fear I am going to have to sweeten the offer a bit monetarily to get some help with this! Ugh.
> 
> #3. Talking this over with my orthopedist, I need WAY more help than I have been getting. I am regularly exceeding my medical limits. Not causing more damage, just slowing down healing time…
> 
> I have some paid work going on tonight, nothing huge, but not nothing. It will keep me out of the shop for sure, but at least I know my next steps.
> 
> #1. Clean up, and put away the tools used on the car.
> #2. Finish the AC and interior work on the Saturn (mount the new seat).
> #3. Move the truck so I can get the Hardi Panel out of the way.
> #4. Get my wife to help clean her stuff up, stow it out of the shop area. There is a space dedicated to lawn and garden, that is where the stuff belongs.
> #5. Fold up and stow things like drop cloths etc…
> #6. Clean, clean, clean, clean… and when I think I am done, keep cleaning.


Yeah, I've got more to go. Lots to do and only one of me…

Like I said, I sure wish I could get more help from the nephews…. I am going to have a discussion with my brothers in law RE: the issue. I know when I was their age, we were expected to do this sort of thing… I guess times have changed. But good Lord willing, I WILL teach that boy to use a hammer, clamps, a drill and a saw before I am dead!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Interesting past couple of days...*
> 
> It would appear that I have been putting off finishing the A/C repairs on the Saturn off just a wee bit too long….
> 
> We don't drive that car much because, well we have the Malibu that is a much nicer car, especially with my back issues, I don't have to contort my back to get in and out of it like I do the Saturn.
> 
> Well Sunday night my wife and I were driving out somewhere, don't recall off hand, about 9 P.M. ish when we heard a horrid noise and the car heated up in a hurry. I pulled over and investigated.
> 
> The horrid squeal was coming from the passengers side front, at the top, there was a horrid squeal that seemed to be coming from the upper idler pulley. And it was too late to get parts…
> 
> So yesterday we fired up the Saturn, drove to work, sweating our way in, and drove home from work stopping at Advance Auto Parts, again sweating to death in the process…
> 
> How did people live here before cars had A.C.?
> 
> I digress…
> 
> So I figured if the idler was bad, the tensioner was probably bad. So I went ahead and stripped the gobs of plastic off the engine to get to the belt area.
> 
> I had to put my non inconsequential weight into getting the tensioner to give me enough slack tot he belt, So the tensioner is good, no need to go back with that.
> 
> I pulled the suspect idler pulley and checked the bearing, perfectly smooth. Then went on to the AC compressor, perfectly smooth, then alternator, smooth again, lower idler smooth, tensioner, smooth, upper rear idler felt a little "gritty," but not bad enough to do what this was doing, so I replaced it for reliability sake, and lastly… the Water pump.
> 
> Now how this thing didn't just gush coolant out I don't know, but it felt as if the bearing had simply exploded , there was approximately 1/2" of play fore and aft to this thing…
> 
> I ran back to the parts house, exchanged parts and got the brand new lifetime warranty water pump for $19.99, plus another $20.00 for anti freeze, and a small cheap tube of RTV sealant. Regular tubes of RTV dry up and go to waste LONG before I can use them up.
> 
> I wish I had videoed me purging the air out of the system after I got it all back together, I couldn't find any sort of bleeder screw, so I did the next best thing, pumping the lower radiator hose, which resulted in a sound not unlike a beer belch coming from the coolant reservoir.
> 
> Now that this is all said and done, we are good to go with the Malibu, but I guarantee that we will be moving forward with getting the Saturn into my BILs shop soonest possible to get the rest of the AC system hooked back up, (everything is capped off now), then pumped down, and tested, filled up with PAG oil and R134A, and again, tested.
> 
> While it is in there, I am going to replace the rear wheel cylinders, bleed the brakes, and re-lube the parking brake cable and brake shoe to backing plate contact pints. There has been some hanging of the rear brakes taking the parking brake off.
> 
> Now remember what I said about shop progress and getting the shop AC on the bench? If not, let me brush you up. I needed to get car parts out of the shop, to make room to move the AC over and onto the workbench.
> 
> Well, all of the parts are now out of the shop!.
> 
> I do have some family related work to finish up here in the next couple of days. My FIL was treated to a new (to him) single wide on his property as his house needs tons of work that really can't be done while he is living in it, anyway, so I went ahead and built him a deck, and handicap access ramp, which I have done, and built about 50% of the rails. Now remember I have a bad back. I literally got the rail done on the deck, and was starting on the ramp when my back simply refused to cooperate. I didn't have a choice but to stop.
> 
> I learned a couple of lessons.
> 
> #1. Always bring your own tools sufficient to do the job at hand, and then some. I ended up borrowing drill bits from my brother in law. Metal cutting drill bits, and wood cutting drill bits are NOT the same thing, and I ended up putting WAY more work into drilling pilot holes than I should have.
> 
> #2. I love my nephews, but they are at an age where girls are far more interesting than helping your middle aged uncle make life easier for Grandpa. I fear I am going to have to sweeten the offer a bit monetarily to get some help with this! Ugh.
> 
> #3. Talking this over with my orthopedist, I need WAY more help than I have been getting. I am regularly exceeding my medical limits. Not causing more damage, just slowing down healing time…
> 
> I have some paid work going on tonight, nothing huge, but not nothing. It will keep me out of the shop for sure, but at least I know my next steps.
> 
> #1. Clean up, and put away the tools used on the car.
> #2. Finish the AC and interior work on the Saturn (mount the new seat).
> #3. Move the truck so I can get the Hardi Panel out of the way.
> #4. Get my wife to help clean her stuff up, stow it out of the shop area. There is a space dedicated to lawn and garden, that is where the stuff belongs.
> #5. Fold up and stow things like drop cloths etc…
> #6. Clean, clean, clean, clean… and when I think I am done, keep cleaning.


Re the repairs and shop stuff, I am with Redoak, you are into too much for my aged psyche and energy level to handle. However, even I did a bunch of miscellaneous stuff over the last week in the shop. Not at the level you are working at, however.

Re the nephews, I am not sure of their age, but by age 15 or so, I had a pretty complete set of shop courses under my belt, and they were mandatory. I still will occasionally pull some minor fact or technique out of my ancient memory to use from those shop courses in present day life. We were making rubber guns out of peach crate ends (constructed of 3/4" pine in the old days) when we were in grade school. Using a saw, hammer and nails, screwdriver, and so forth was part of everyday life.

I am glad we had the luxury of replacing our two cars as I went into retirement. My car will probably end up with about 1100 miles or so for the first year of operation. I drive so few miles, I have to keep the car on a trickle charger when not in use. It already had a trickle charger installed, since when we are at our vacation home, it would need one. The keyless ignition and such keeps these new cars drawing down the battery even without activity. So the wear and tear part of automotive degeneration and chronic disease will not affect my car much. My wife drives more, still working, but still less than 10,000 miles per year. Therefore, I will not be in the position of repairing anything, even if I could.

Still haven't gotten my project posting done….......got distracted with some computing necessities yesterday. But getting closer.


----------



## dbhost

*Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*

So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…

Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!

Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.

Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.

I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…

I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!

With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…

Wheel Cylinders x2.
Rear Wheel bearings x2
Brake Shoes (1 set)
Spring / Hardware kit 1
Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.

So the plan is…
Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
- Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
- Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
- Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
- Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
- Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
- Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
- Replace wheel bearings.
- Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
- Install new wheel cylinders.
- Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
- Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc… 
- Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
- Reassemble, adjust.
- Bleed and flush brake system.
- If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.

The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
- Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble. 
- Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.

Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*
> 
> So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…
> 
> Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!
> 
> Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.
> 
> Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.
> 
> I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…
> 
> I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!
> 
> With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…
> 
> Wheel Cylinders x2.
> Rear Wheel bearings x2
> Brake Shoes (1 set)
> Spring / Hardware kit 1
> Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
> High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
> DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.
> 
> So the plan is…
> Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
> - Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
> - Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
> - Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
> - Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
> - Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
> - Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
> - Replace wheel bearings.
> - Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
> - Install new wheel cylinders.
> - Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
> - Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc…
> - Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
> - Reassemble, adjust.
> - Bleed and flush brake system.
> - If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.
> 
> The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
> - Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble.
> - Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.
> 
> Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


Sometime, somewhere, in my distant past, I fixed a blinker switch as well. But that was before air bags. No where near as complicated as now. Do they still sell those manuals to fix most everything on a particular car? I think I was able to buy them locally, meaning in Fairbanks, for instance. I remember now that I did more automotive stuff than I realized. But not for the last 30 years, basically.

I have a railing similar to what you describe on my front porch/deck here in Anchorage. While replacing the top of a railing by the stairs, due to warping and some rot, as I recall, I noted the railings were not as solid as I would like, and had some flex. 4×4's were used at each end of a railing at the corner and lagged in at the bottom, and then joined with the 2×6 railing top. For some reason just this one corner and its associated sections of railing had flex. Occasionally ice and snow slides off the roof and bombards that particular area, so that might be the culprit.

Not certain as to the cause, I bought a 4×4 of the same lumber, cut myself an 18" piece and finished it the same as the rest of the railing. Then I lagged it into the two 4×4's at the outside of the corner, using 6" x 1/2" lag bolts, three going each way, in alternating positions so they didn't hit each other. That made the corner totally rigid, and probably permanently so. It is up at the second story level, and screened by a large lilac bush that is determined to become a tree, so it is not noticeable.

I am not sure if that is clear, but it is an outside corner, and each railing ends with a 4×4 at the corner, effectively leaving an empty 4×4 spot at the point of the corner. As noted, 2×6's are mitered at the corner and toenailed together, and therefore cover my added piece. Just in case you have some issues, thought this might give you ideas.

Later…..........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*
> 
> So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…
> 
> Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!
> 
> Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.
> 
> Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.
> 
> I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…
> 
> I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!
> 
> With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…
> 
> Wheel Cylinders x2.
> Rear Wheel bearings x2
> Brake Shoes (1 set)
> Spring / Hardware kit 1
> Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
> High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
> DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.
> 
> So the plan is…
> Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
> - Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
> - Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
> - Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
> - Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
> - Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
> - Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
> - Replace wheel bearings.
> - Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
> - Install new wheel cylinders.
> - Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
> - Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc…
> - Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
> - Reassemble, adjust.
> - Bleed and flush brake system.
> - If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.
> 
> The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
> - Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble.
> - Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.
> 
> Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


On the manuals. Yes Haines manuals can still be had locally around me pretty much at every auto parts store. However there are 2 primary repair manual companies, Haines and Chilton. Haines to be blunt, stinks. For example something as basic to maintenance on a car, and an illustration of serpentine belt routing is flat out missing in the manual for the 2004 - 2010 Chevrolet Malibu. Oddly enough, I found it VERY difficult to find the proper chart until I actually found a replacement belt routing decal for my car. Go figure… My Saturn is a LOT easier to do belt routing too. It has one ilder pulley and one tensioner. The Malibu with the 3.5L V6 has one tensioner and 3 ilder pulleys. I am guessing GM wanted to make sure you bought more parts from them as the car aged… Why on earth would the routing be so convoluted as to need 3 idlers? But I digress…

This deck arrangement isn't meant to be permanent, so I was initially trying to do it without 4×4s except on the platform. I found that the 2×2 uprights just simply flex too much. So for the most part, everything that is 2×6 or 4×4 (the deck itself, and the ramp) is solid as can be, the 2×2 uprights, and 2×4 railing on the other hand are not so much. My thought is, a 4×4 post is actually 3.5×3.5x whatever length you cut it to, the 2×6 rail it will attach to is 1.5" thick. That gives a total thickness of 5", so I am thinking either 1/4" or 5/16" x 4.5" lag bolts, pilot drilled, and run in solidly will firmly attach the posts to the frame, at the corners of the ramp where things are loose, and then attach the 2×4 rail to the post using 2.5" wood / deck screws.

I believe my wife wants me to go up to work on her Dad's stuff again tonight… He needs WiFi set up off of his Comcast internet. He has the modem set up but no router, and wants to access with his tablet and smart TV. I figure I can find something to work at Walmart on the way over…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*
> 
> So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…
> 
> Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!
> 
> Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.
> 
> Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.
> 
> I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…
> 
> I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!
> 
> With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…
> 
> Wheel Cylinders x2.
> Rear Wheel bearings x2
> Brake Shoes (1 set)
> Spring / Hardware kit 1
> Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
> High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
> DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.
> 
> So the plan is…
> Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
> - Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
> - Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
> - Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
> - Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
> - Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
> - Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
> - Replace wheel bearings.
> - Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
> - Install new wheel cylinders.
> - Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
> - Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc…
> - Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
> - Reassemble, adjust.
> - Bleed and flush brake system.
> - If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.
> 
> The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
> - Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble.
> - Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.
> 
> Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


Briefly…........yes, it was the Chilton manuals I used. Not into the extensive repairs you do, but still saved a lot of money when I didn't have much. Plus, I liked to do it, and understand the machines.

More tomorrow, worked long in shop today….......time for dinner….....

Later….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*
> 
> So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…
> 
> Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!
> 
> Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.
> 
> Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.
> 
> I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…
> 
> I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!
> 
> With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…
> 
> Wheel Cylinders x2.
> Rear Wheel bearings x2
> Brake Shoes (1 set)
> Spring / Hardware kit 1
> Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
> High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
> DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.
> 
> So the plan is…
> Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
> - Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
> - Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
> - Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
> - Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
> - Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
> - Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
> - Replace wheel bearings.
> - Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
> - Install new wheel cylinders.
> - Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
> - Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc…
> - Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
> - Reassemble, adjust.
> - Bleed and flush brake system.
> - If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.
> 
> The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
> - Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble.
> - Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.
> 
> Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


Okay so here's the poop. I needed to go to my BILs shop to use the vacuum pump for the AC system on the Saturn, everything else I can do in the driveway…

Well, long story short, his bays are occupied with paying customer cars, so I am SOL there… But I found out Harbor Freight has a little compressor driven vacuum pump that will do the trick for $20.00, so off the HF I go this afternoon.

Went and saw my FIL last night, didn't work on the deck any more as my back wouldn't put up with it, but set up a Smart TV for him, got it on the WiFi, got him set up with his Google account and Youtube, need to set up his Netflix and Hulu and we are all set…

Previous night I managed to break one of my Speed Load quick change drill bits, a hex drive 1/8" TiN coated bit. I am pretty sure I hit a nail or something in the wood… Not too upset by it, but sure hate hunting down the single bits when they break…

Not that I can't find them, but I can only get them in say sets of 4 with 3 sizes I don't need… Okay one will get me back to a TiN coated bit instead of black oxide, but I digress…

On the back issue, still doing testing, but there appears to be some loss of flexibility between the vertebrae, working with PT to see if we can get it moving again. Did my eval on that and they gave me stretches / exersizes to do that make my back hurt like hades, and feel better at the same time.

I absolutely need to get helping hands on my big projects and soon, so if anyone wants to help out…

All in all, considering the damage done, and the fact I walked away from a car wreck that should have killed me, I must say I am doing great!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Another interesting evening... More car stuff, more deck stuff.*
> 
> So yesterday coming back to work from lunch, I went to make a left turn, then the turn signal lever literally fell apart in my hands. Okay it's an older car I bought used, things are going to break, but a turn signal lever literally falling apart? That was a bit on the odd side…
> 
> Anyway, so I run to the Chevrolet dealer and get the part, odd how car dealers put their parts departments in the hardest to find areas of the dealership… And I had to pretty much try to dodge and weave around no fewer than 4 car salespeople to get to the parts dept… But I made it!
> 
> Got to my brother in laws shop, and worked with him on the switch, I've never done one before and wasn't sure how. Pretty easy actually. Telescope the column out, remove the air bag with a special tool I don't own but he does, remove steering wheel, pop tabs holding the top of the column cover on, remove top of column cover, remove 3 bolts holding bottom of column cover on, remove, 2 tabs holding switch in place, 2 tabs (1 each) holding the wiring bundles to the switch and out it came, assembly of course was the reverse of removal… Pretty easy.
> 
> Had to do some digging to find my drill, went to work on my father in law's deck rail. The pieces were all pre cut and drilled, just needed to space them, level them up, and screw them in. 2 screws on the bottom rail each, move to the next… Then lined up the 2×4, made sure the uprights were, well upright, clamped everything together, measured my cutoff points, took the 2×4 to the miter saw and cut to shape, or as close as possible, Finish it off with the circular saw, then clamp it all back together, and run all the screws home.
> 
> I still need to get 3 4×4 posts to finish the job up. The end of the rail I want to finish off to a 4×4 lag bolted to the 2×6 bottom rail, The 2×2 uprights simply flex too much, the 2×6 and 4×4 don't.. I also want 4×4 corner posts at each section where the ramp meets the deck. I want to cap them off with pyramid finnials, or simply pyramid cut the 4×4 post. Just don't want a plain ol hunk of 4s4 sticking out there is all…
> 
> I found the deck framing isn't quite as solid as I had wanted with the nail construction, so I am adding a couple of heavy decking screws at each corner connection, which totally eliminated flexing. Now the deck is rock solid and won't go anywhere. Which is good, and bad. If they ever decide to move the trailer on the property, we are going to need a forklift to move this deck!
> 
> With the surprise repairs on the Chevy that happened to me this week, I am behind in finishing up the work on the Saturn. Not happy about that, but it will get done. I am planning on ordering everything for the rear brakes on the Saturn except the drums. The drums on it have less than 5K miles, the shoes were new, but I just discovered why the lube isn't working. Wheel cylinder leak is pretty bad, washed out the lube and swelled up the shoes, so the shopping list for that is…
> 
> Wheel Cylinders x2.
> Rear Wheel bearings x2
> Brake Shoes (1 set)
> Spring / Hardware kit 1
> Fresh can of brake cleaner 1 (my old can is empty).
> High Temp matte black paint to repaint the drums.
> DOT3 brake fluid, 1 QT.
> 
> So the plan is…
> Drag the Saturn up to my BILs shop, put it on the lift and…
> - Install the receiver / dryer, lines, seals, and suction side compressor filter screen.
> - Pull a vacuum and fun full vacuum test on the AC system. Assuming that passes move on to…
> - Inject factory recommended QTY of PAG oil, use the stuff with tracer dye in it just in case…
> - Add factory recommended QTY of R134A, which I believe is 2.6lbs but I will verify before I just stab it in willy nilly…
> - Test for ice cold air. Be happy if it is, if not, keep diagnosing to find any and all leaks…
> - Remove rear wheels, brake drums, and tear down to backing plates and rear wheel bearings.
> - Replace wheel bearings.
> - Clean backing plates to within an inch of their lives.
> - Install new wheel cylinders.
> - Clean, dry, and paint drums. Let dry.
> - Install brake shoes, springs, retainers, adjusters etc…
> - Turn the slight glaze off the drum friction surface.
> - Reassemble, adjust.
> - Bleed and flush brake system.
> - If everything looks good at that time, road test the car. At that point it should have good solid brakes, and ice cold AC.
> 
> The plan moving forward with the deck is going to be…
> - Finish the railing. I have one short section of deck (30") to finish, and then one side of the ramp to finish. All is pre cut, just need to pre- drill it all and the assemble.
> - Once the uprights and rail are done, cut, trim with either finnials or pyramid cut tops 4×4 post sections lag bolted into place. Given the lateral strength of 4×4 pine, If it all goes according to plan, I should be able to toss my not inconsequential mass at the rail and it not be able to budge… Or at least that's the though.
> 
> Man, I am getting tired just writing all this stuff down. Ugh, now I actually have to do it all!


I hate when the hex drive bits break, for the same reason as you. Hard to find replacements. The biggest problem is that it is always the same ones, the small ones at 1/8" and below. I have an ancient drill index that I have to fill in from time to time, but because it isn't hex drive, it isn't a big deal. I have a few old sets that work as fill in sets for that. You might check out HD and see if they have any Ryobi hex drive sets on sale. 4th of July weekend should bring some sales. If you could get a full set at a cheap price, you could fill in from that. The Ryobi stuff has really picked up in quality, just like Rigid. For drills and drivers, I prefer the Ryobi's over anything else.

When I stretch, it hurts like hell just like you but it is my legs and my back. Since I was born with my issues, I don't complain because I have always lived with them. Every once in a while, looking at the bright side of things, like being thankful you walked away from that accident, resets the psychological switch, and you look and feel better. Since I am already 75, and in relatively good health, no matter what happens to me, I shouldn't complain. I know so many people that are much worse off, or are already dead.

Home alone for the 4th weekend. My wife is at a small retreat with a couple of close friends. The three of them get along well. They are all so different it doesn't make much sense on paper, so to speak, but it works in practice.

Later, got a few things to do….............


----------



## dbhost

*Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*

So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.

#1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.

#2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.

The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.

Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…

OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.

But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.

My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.

#1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
#2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
#3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.

Are you seeing a theme here? I am!

The solution right now, seems to me to..

#1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
#2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
#3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway. 
#4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
#5. Work on straightening out the disaster.

Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


----------



## sdfg

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*
> 
> So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.
> 
> #1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.
> 
> #2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.
> 
> The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…
> 
> OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.
> 
> But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.
> 
> My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.
> 
> #1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
> #2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
> #3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.
> 
> Are you seeing a theme here? I am!
> 
> The solution right now, seems to me to..
> 
> #1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
> #2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
> #3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway.
> #4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
> #5. Work on straightening out the disaster.
> 
> Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


great post


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*
> 
> So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.
> 
> #1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.
> 
> #2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.
> 
> The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…
> 
> OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.
> 
> But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.
> 
> My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.
> 
> #1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
> #2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
> #3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.
> 
> Are you seeing a theme here? I am!
> 
> The solution right now, seems to me to..
> 
> #1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
> #2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
> #3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway.
> #4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
> #5. Work on straightening out the disaster.
> 
> Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


Just to make you feel bad, I have all kinds of empty drawers and space in my La Conner garage….......(-:

Of course, that garage does not collect a pile of stuff because it isn't lived in as much, and doesn't have to store a lot of accumulated things from past life and activities. And I just got a bunch of drawers and shelves saved from the old cabinets from the kitchen when it was remodeled. It seems strange to have more storage than I have stuff. Here in Anchorage, we have to throw out a lot stuff, just haven't gotten there. Then we will actually have empty shelves here, because this house has a lot of storage.

I have a couple of boxes full of rags, as well. They have been all washed, mostly because my wife determines that they are rags after a wash finally starts pulling them apart. Once they get dirty, I just throw them out, because we create rags faster than I use them.

In my current inefficient style, developed since retirement, I should complete a lamp today. It will illuminate a workspace in a shelving unit that is ideal for my WorkSharp. Almost all of my major tools have a permanent setup now. Some of them will go mobile soon, but still will always be accessible for immediate use.

As you clean up and organize, consider making permanent space for every item if possible, as you go along. Either purchased shelving, or some standardized modular structure devised for your space that you can build rapidly as needed. I have a standard mobile base that I have used both in La Conner and here in Anchorage. I know what is involved and can build a new one rapidly.

Have a good day….........


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*
> 
> So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.
> 
> #1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.
> 
> #2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.
> 
> The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…
> 
> OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.
> 
> But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.
> 
> My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.
> 
> #1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
> #2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
> #3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.
> 
> Are you seeing a theme here? I am!
> 
> The solution right now, seems to me to..
> 
> #1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
> #2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
> #3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway.
> #4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
> #5. Work on straightening out the disaster.
> 
> Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


That was the thought process with the flip top cabinets. I am seriously considering standardizing a couple of drawer sizes, a shallow, and a deep, and making cabinets for them. Mostly re doing the miter saw bench (I am learning to hate it) A sturdy, stationary bench for the lathe, and a roll away bench to straddle the base of the drill press.

My biggest organization challenge really is getting not shop out of the shop. That has been a REAL hassle!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*
> 
> So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.
> 
> #1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.
> 
> #2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.
> 
> The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…
> 
> OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.
> 
> But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.
> 
> My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.
> 
> #1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
> #2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
> #3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.
> 
> Are you seeing a theme here? I am!
> 
> The solution right now, seems to me to..
> 
> #1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
> #2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
> #3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway.
> #4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
> #5. Work on straightening out the disaster.
> 
> Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


I should mention, I spent a little bit of time yesterday packing the camping gear / sporting goods up. There was a fog machine I was fixing in there as well. Not sure why I am willing to spend my time of fixing a $20.00 fogger, but there it is… I took it and put it into my lighting and effects tote. My band doesn't play the middle of summer, so that stuff needs to be put up until the last week of August, assuming our singer makes it back on time (off shore right now).

Going to Home Depot tonight, and will be getting a tote or two to clean up with… Ugh.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup. What I didn't show in the video.*
> 
> So if you'v watched my video," "Dave Talks, What no woodworking?"":https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvExGzf_WZI from my Lumberjocks blog post here http://lumberjocks.com/dbhost/blog/89074 there are a few things that need to be noted.
> 
> #1. This wasn't my first take. My first take for this video showed me actually cleaning the miter saw bench, But it wasn't interesting in the slightest, and the video came out badly, so out it went.
> 
> #2. The drill press table was also full of unrelated tools.
> 
> The problem is the drill press table is the first flat surface as you come in the roll up door from the driveway, so automotive tools tend to get placed there.
> 
> Like I have mentioned before many times, I would be WAY better off if I were able to afford, and get a waiver from my covenants and restrictions to put in a large enough shed for a decent shop in the back yard. It doesn't have to be huge, 12×24 Gambrel roof barn with 8' ceiling and a loft for lumber storage would do the trick, Access to deck space to work on larger sheet goods etc…
> 
> OR at the very least, a storage shed to move lawn and garden, and Barbecue type stuff OUT of my shop.
> 
> But I digress… Back to the subject of the areas cleaned up.
> 
> My wife has taken to putting anything she doesn't think belongs in the house, out in my shop. Sadly, this includes things I want in the house. Case in point? Well off the miter saw table I removed.
> 
> #1. Mr. Heater Portable Buddy Heater. Not the current model, but my 12 year old unit from my single days when I was much younger and willing to camp in a tent while deer hunting in 5 degree weather. Ah youth!
> #2. Stainless Steel chefs knife set. This was a freebie giveaway thing from Sams Club doing a demo sort of thing maybe 10 years ago. You know the drill, let us demo this food processor, give us your email and we'll give you this knife set. Nice knives. We ended up buying, and since replacing the food processor with better units in the years since. Yes we have gone through food processors. The knives weren't the Pampered Chef my wife likes, so she figured they could be used for camp ware… To replace the Walmart cheapies in the camp chuck box. I haven't finished building it yet…
> #3. Air mattress rechargeable air pump and power supplies.
> 
> Are you seeing a theme here? I am!
> 
> The solution right now, seems to me to..
> 
> #1. Grab the old towels she threw in the shop for me to use as shop rags but they ended up on the floor, and wash them…
> #2. Carefully wrap up the knife set in a towel used as a knife roll, and bind it with Gorilla Tape to keep everyone safe.
> #3. Locate an unused tote (yeah right!) in the house somewhere, or go to Home Depot or Walmart and pick up a tote. I need to go to Home Depot before mid week anyway.
> #4. Organize stuff into appropriate containers. Camping gear / sporting goods to be stowed in attic. Trash to be thrown out, recycles to hit the curb mid week.
> #5. Work on straightening out the disaster.
> 
> Long term, I know there are several things that MUST change if I am to keep the shop organized. A sheet goods / cutoffs cart NEEDS to be done, and soon. My sheet goods are pouring away from the wall and causing me problems. I need to fix this, NOW. I started on one but my priorities were changed for me. I need to set my priorities and stick with htem. Of course all the married guys know how that is likely to go. So wish me luck!


Made a lamp shade of sorts for my silly lamp, so that will go together today. Sounds like you are making progress on the shop cleanup. I am slowly revamping my Anchorage shop. I have a stand of sorts for my drill press, but to be honest, the whole set up is way too heavy and unwieldy. It needs to be on a more mobile cart like my router table. When I do that, I will make a new drill press table as well.

I remember saying I would probably replace that drill press, but to be honest, it does just about everything I need a drill press for, and it isn't too big for the shop. So it stays.


----------



## dbhost

*Shop cleanup progress! It's still a disaster.*

So I must admit to being somewhat lazy about it but I did at least get a couple of things done toward the shop cleanup.

#1. The camping gear / sporting goods, aside from the fishing net that is, that I am aware of, have been contained in one box. Ready to be transferred to a tote.
#2. Speaking of totes, I went to Home Depot yesterday to pay the bill, and lo and behold, they had 20 gallon totes for $5.88. So I picked up two of them.
#3. The recycling bin including those death trap jack stands hit the curb this morning. Bye Bye suicidal jack stands. FWIW. I tossed the water pump in there as well. I have video of the thing to remember it by, and that takes up less space in my cramped shop!

My plan now is to…
#!. Round up all my automotive electrical components from the box that is falling apart, and strewn throughout the floor etc… And organize it all into one tote. There is a project that was left in limbo when the cam phasers on the truck decided to go toes up, and that was installing a 9 pin trailer plug on the truck, and tie in an auxiliary reverse light. Basically I am tying in a pair of LED Off Road lights, small low profile ones, that will tuck just under the rear bumper next to the trailer hitch, to provide me more light while backing up. These aren't "tailgater lights" but just a means to put a LOT more light onto what is behind me at night. I have no clue why manufacturers even bother with the puny ones from the factory, but I digress…
#2. Round up metal cut off stock. Including a butchered HF winch mount plate, find a storage space for any that I am keeping, and probably box up the rest to run to my BIL, he's always got some sort of welding project going on.
#3. Transfer the camping gear / sporting goods into the second tote. 
#4. Take a large lawn and leaf trash bag out there, and collect all rags, and any fabric stuff my in laws have dumped on me, and bag it all up. Wash it thoroughly, and then figure out what to do with it. 
#5. Fold up the drop cloth. Why can I never seem to get this one task done?! I know, I need help with it, and it is HUGE. Best way to do it would be to take it to the yard, lay it out, and then fold it up. I guess that would work for the weekend.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup progress! It's still a disaster.*
> 
> So I must admit to being somewhat lazy about it but I did at least get a couple of things done toward the shop cleanup.
> 
> #1. The camping gear / sporting goods, aside from the fishing net that is, that I am aware of, have been contained in one box. Ready to be transferred to a tote.
> #2. Speaking of totes, I went to Home Depot yesterday to pay the bill, and lo and behold, they had 20 gallon totes for $5.88. So I picked up two of them.
> #3. The recycling bin including those death trap jack stands hit the curb this morning. Bye Bye suicidal jack stands. FWIW. I tossed the water pump in there as well. I have video of the thing to remember it by, and that takes up less space in my cramped shop!
> 
> My plan now is to…
> #!. Round up all my automotive electrical components from the box that is falling apart, and strewn throughout the floor etc… And organize it all into one tote. There is a project that was left in limbo when the cam phasers on the truck decided to go toes up, and that was installing a 9 pin trailer plug on the truck, and tie in an auxiliary reverse light. Basically I am tying in a pair of LED Off Road lights, small low profile ones, that will tuck just under the rear bumper next to the trailer hitch, to provide me more light while backing up. These aren't "tailgater lights" but just a means to put a LOT more light onto what is behind me at night. I have no clue why manufacturers even bother with the puny ones from the factory, but I digress…
> #2. Round up metal cut off stock. Including a butchered HF winch mount plate, find a storage space for any that I am keeping, and probably box up the rest to run to my BIL, he's always got some sort of welding project going on.
> #3. Transfer the camping gear / sporting goods into the second tote.
> #4. Take a large lawn and leaf trash bag out there, and collect all rags, and any fabric stuff my in laws have dumped on me, and bag it all up. Wash it thoroughly, and then figure out what to do with it.
> #5. Fold up the drop cloth. Why can I never seem to get this one task done?! I know, I need help with it, and it is HUGE. Best way to do it would be to take it to the yard, lay it out, and then fold it up. I guess that would work for the weekend.


I haven't tried the backup lights on my new car, meaning at night. But it has the advantage of a camera, so I suspect the light is good as well. But all other cars and trucks I owned had pretty useless lights.

My take on rags, after being totally disorganized for awhile, I got organized:

Rags take up much less room when folded. So I fold a reasonable number of towels and put them in a box on its side so I can see them. I take sheets and such and tear them up to a reasonable size, and put them in another box on its side and put the boxes up high, into relatively less usable space. The main bulk of rags sits in a wire bin of sorts waiting to be sorted, sized if necessary, and folded.

Once a rag is dirty, it is thrown away. Like I said before, they multiply faster than I can use them.

Now I use fewer paper towels, and the rags work better than paper for a lot of things.

Whoever washes sheets for king sized beds, knows something about folding. If that is your wife, get her to advise you about the drop sheet….......and four hands are better than two, if that works.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup progress! It's still a disaster.*
> 
> So I must admit to being somewhat lazy about it but I did at least get a couple of things done toward the shop cleanup.
> 
> #1. The camping gear / sporting goods, aside from the fishing net that is, that I am aware of, have been contained in one box. Ready to be transferred to a tote.
> #2. Speaking of totes, I went to Home Depot yesterday to pay the bill, and lo and behold, they had 20 gallon totes for $5.88. So I picked up two of them.
> #3. The recycling bin including those death trap jack stands hit the curb this morning. Bye Bye suicidal jack stands. FWIW. I tossed the water pump in there as well. I have video of the thing to remember it by, and that takes up less space in my cramped shop!
> 
> My plan now is to…
> #!. Round up all my automotive electrical components from the box that is falling apart, and strewn throughout the floor etc… And organize it all into one tote. There is a project that was left in limbo when the cam phasers on the truck decided to go toes up, and that was installing a 9 pin trailer plug on the truck, and tie in an auxiliary reverse light. Basically I am tying in a pair of LED Off Road lights, small low profile ones, that will tuck just under the rear bumper next to the trailer hitch, to provide me more light while backing up. These aren't "tailgater lights" but just a means to put a LOT more light onto what is behind me at night. I have no clue why manufacturers even bother with the puny ones from the factory, but I digress…
> #2. Round up metal cut off stock. Including a butchered HF winch mount plate, find a storage space for any that I am keeping, and probably box up the rest to run to my BIL, he's always got some sort of welding project going on.
> #3. Transfer the camping gear / sporting goods into the second tote.
> #4. Take a large lawn and leaf trash bag out there, and collect all rags, and any fabric stuff my in laws have dumped on me, and bag it all up. Wash it thoroughly, and then figure out what to do with it.
> #5. Fold up the drop cloth. Why can I never seem to get this one task done?! I know, I need help with it, and it is HUGE. Best way to do it would be to take it to the yard, lay it out, and then fold it up. I guess that would work for the weekend.


It should be noted my truck is a mildly lifted, but lifted 4×4. (2.5" Rancho lift, 35" tires). The stock reverse lights on these trucks are pretty high off the ground to begin with, and they are tiny.










(not mine, but a stock version of the same truck).

Combine this with where i tend to use the truck. Off road, at the deer lease, typically in winter. The only light sources are typically the moon, and any lighting the truck can produce. The deer lease is in central / west Texas that is in the transition from coastal plain to desert, there are a LOT of rocks, short cacti things like that to easily run over going backwards…

FWIW, one of the guys I hunt with ran his Jeep into a pretty large rock on the lease due to not seeing it at night. And yes, a camera system is on the wish list. Newer rigs have them, but at this point, the truck is getting up there in age…

The drop cloth is FAR larger than a king size sheet (we fold those together), I think it is something like 20'x30' at 3mil thick. It's HUGE. Laying it out in the yard, I can fold it like folding / rolling up a tent and get it back into its place…

The rags, oh the rags. Most of them are just messed up with sawdust. Get them clean, cut them into actual rags instead of torn towels, and box them up for use. Once used, throw out. problem solved. I typically use Shop Rags In A Box. They are affordable, work better than anything else I have used, and are easily disposed of.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Shop cleanup progress! It's still a disaster.*
> 
> So I must admit to being somewhat lazy about it but I did at least get a couple of things done toward the shop cleanup.
> 
> #1. The camping gear / sporting goods, aside from the fishing net that is, that I am aware of, have been contained in one box. Ready to be transferred to a tote.
> #2. Speaking of totes, I went to Home Depot yesterday to pay the bill, and lo and behold, they had 20 gallon totes for $5.88. So I picked up two of them.
> #3. The recycling bin including those death trap jack stands hit the curb this morning. Bye Bye suicidal jack stands. FWIW. I tossed the water pump in there as well. I have video of the thing to remember it by, and that takes up less space in my cramped shop!
> 
> My plan now is to…
> #!. Round up all my automotive electrical components from the box that is falling apart, and strewn throughout the floor etc… And organize it all into one tote. There is a project that was left in limbo when the cam phasers on the truck decided to go toes up, and that was installing a 9 pin trailer plug on the truck, and tie in an auxiliary reverse light. Basically I am tying in a pair of LED Off Road lights, small low profile ones, that will tuck just under the rear bumper next to the trailer hitch, to provide me more light while backing up. These aren't "tailgater lights" but just a means to put a LOT more light onto what is behind me at night. I have no clue why manufacturers even bother with the puny ones from the factory, but I digress…
> #2. Round up metal cut off stock. Including a butchered HF winch mount plate, find a storage space for any that I am keeping, and probably box up the rest to run to my BIL, he's always got some sort of welding project going on.
> #3. Transfer the camping gear / sporting goods into the second tote.
> #4. Take a large lawn and leaf trash bag out there, and collect all rags, and any fabric stuff my in laws have dumped on me, and bag it all up. Wash it thoroughly, and then figure out what to do with it.
> #5. Fold up the drop cloth. Why can I never seem to get this one task done?! I know, I need help with it, and it is HUGE. Best way to do it would be to take it to the yard, lay it out, and then fold it up. I guess that would work for the weekend.


Your old truck still looks good. People like you that can repair the things tend to put some work into their appearance as well.

20×30, yup, bigger than the average sheet. I don't know where I would use something of that size…....gad zooks!!

In La Conner I just bought some rags similar to what you describe. But now, even there, we are beginning to wear things out and the rags are starting to build up.

My wife, looking at the security camera footage for La Conner, says the house is calling us. We will be going there on July 31. Installing those cameras while the kitchen remodel was done turns out to be a smart thing. We had a couple of simple little cameras, indoors, that we got with the security system. The new system is commercial quality and is not connected to the main security system. So now we have 6 cameras there. We have noted a bunch of interesting goings on, fortunately, nothing bad. One of its main attractions is simplicity. Meaning life there is simple, just like it should be…......what a vacation home is supposed to be about. The house itself is attractive, and so is the town. It is a change of pace and a change of scene. And a lot warmer in the winter.


----------



## dbhost

*Rethinking the sharpening station design.*

So I was planning on a single leg, cross based sharpening station for my Ryobi 8" Gringer / Wolverine Jig setup. I was going to base it on a 4×4 post cut off I had from a fence project and kind of go from there…

Well. Things didn't go as planned.

The 4×4 post cut off was stowed in the trunk of the Chevy, and hauled around with me since early summer, through Texas Heat, and humidity changes, and that sucker split from one end about 12" in… So no joy there…

No problem. I wasn't super keen on the single post design anyway.

So back to looking in the scrap bin for what I have available…

I have lots of 2×4 stock. I might whip up some cantilever rig or something… I dunno.

Time to get out Sketchup and come up with a plan!


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Rethinking the sharpening station design.*
> 
> So I was planning on a single leg, cross based sharpening station for my Ryobi 8" Gringer / Wolverine Jig setup. I was going to base it on a 4×4 post cut off I had from a fence project and kind of go from there…
> 
> Well. Things didn't go as planned.
> 
> The 4×4 post cut off was stowed in the trunk of the Chevy, and hauled around with me since early summer, through Texas Heat, and humidity changes, and that sucker split from one end about 12" in… So no joy there…
> 
> No problem. I wasn't super keen on the single post design anyway.
> 
> So back to looking in the scrap bin for what I have available…
> 
> I have lots of 2×4 stock. I might whip up some cantilever rig or something… I dunno.
> 
> Time to get out Sketchup and come up with a plan!


I recently moved my Worksharp to a shelving unit, and made a lamp for the space. I need slightly more height, so I will adjust the shelf placement. I use it quite often, so it needs to be set up, but it was wasting some important counter space. Otherwise, I don't have any brilliant ideas. I would think the surface would need to be very stable, other than that, lighting and electricity.

Made a new drill press table, now have to make the fence. Then it needs a better mobile base. My old table was just not robust enough….....

Later…...........


----------



## dbhost

*New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*

So my latest video is out here 




I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…

I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…

Not in the video…

Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,

My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Haven't seen the video yet, but will get to it today. I don't know diddly-squat about turquoise, so looked it up on Wikipedia. Hardness of 6, so you would think you could hammer it to dust. You would think the anvil would survive. I might break into sharp edges and cut the cloth, so wear safety glasses, I would think. I wonder what happens if you heat the stone up and plunge it into water? Think it might shatter?

My shop lighting here in Anchorage is four 8 foot dual fluorescent light fixtures. They work OK, and because the fixtures are screwed into the ceiling they don't dangle down. My lighting in La Conner is four dual outdoor type fixtures that you would put two spotlights in. I put 150 watt equivalent CFL's in each one, so with 300 watts equivalent per fixture I have lighting equivalent to 1200 watts of incandescent. They are installed quite high up, two at 10 feet, and two at about 8 feet, so not much risk of hitting them. The garage ceiling is unusually high due to the house sitting on the crest and top of a granite hill.

Will get to the video later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Thanks,

Yeah, my shop lighting is 6 2 bulb 4' T12 fixtures. 4 of them mounted to the ceiling directly, and 2 of them hung from ceiling chains.

Once my inventory of T12 bulbs dies out, I am planning on converting over / swapping in T12 equivalent LED tubes. Amazon, and Home Depot have a decent selection of T12 and T8 4' LED Daylight bulb conversiosns. It looks like the ballast gets removed / bypassed and these things wire straight in. Some of them work with / without the ballast… But a dozen of these things run between $150.00 and $200.00, so I will absolutely run my existing ones out first.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Busy being a caregiver for my wife who just had surgery. It should even out in a couple of days…

Later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…





> Busy being a caregiver for my wife who just had surgery. It should even out in a couple of days…
> 
> Later…
> 
> - Jim Bertelson


Ooh… hope she's okay…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Not exactly woodworking related but certainly Workshop related I posted up a video on how to cleanly and safely perform an oil change in your driveway. Probably most folks here know how to do this but maybe you know somebody who needs some visual instruction this should help.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Scheduled surgery for a rotator cuff. She is doing well. We are off to Minnesota tomorrow, I might PM you about that. Should have time in Minnesota to get to your video if not here.

Later…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Looking at your video brought back memories of those lamp pins. I do have a couple closets in the house that still have them. They will get changed to LED's if they need to be changed out.

When I put in my shop lamps, like 25 years ago, I converted everything to the single center pin type. With 8 foot lamps, that really makes the job easier. I haven't checked to see if you can get 8 foot LEDs, but if available, I would probably start switching over slowly. I by those 8 foot lamps in boxes of 15, so I won't need to buy new bulbs for a couple of years at least.

Off to Minnesota today. I check email regularly while on vacation, and carry a portable computer.

Later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Yeah, 8 foot LEDs are available. My physical space doesn't lend itself well to 8 footers, I am finding a mess of them on Amazon. They are a bunch more expensive than normal T12 bulbs, but if the screw in replacement types are any indicator, they last a ton longer too… Just need to get the Daylight White type and start swapping around…..


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


More sanding done in the office today. Found another pretty serious problem with the drywall that was behind a piece of furniture. More patching…

Pretty close to ready to tape, mud sand and texture…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


In Minnesota, a winter wonderland. Getting organized for a monster Thanksgiving here at my daughter's house. My wife is down at Mayo in Rochester helping a sister-in-law while her husband gets surgery. My wife will commute some back and forth as permitted.

Get back to you later, my daughter has a list of chores for me… (-:


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Hope your Thanksgiving was a good one. It was messy around here. In laws and all… Trying to recover still…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *New video. Changing shop light bulbs in a messy shop for safety, and trying to figure turquoise out.*
> 
> So my latest video is out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going over changing out my 8 year old shop light bulbs for safety sake, and I include a 360 degree view that you might find interesting…
> 
> I apologize in advance for the audio as I was in a hurry and forgot to use my audio recorder / lavalier mic. My on camera audio pretty much stinks. Trying to clean it up made it worse…
> 
> Not in the video…
> 
> Yesterday we went to the Houston Gem and Mineral show and I picked up some rough turqouse that I need to break up into smaller flakes and embed in resin to do some crack filling to feature in a piece of Myrtlewood I got my hands on. Not sure exactly,
> 
> My idea with the stone / resin fill is to get a batch of non yellowing epoxy, and to crush the stone I was considering using the anvil on the machinists vise, wrap the stone in a couple layers of shop rags in a box, and beat the crud out of it with my 3lb hammer. It will either work great, or break the vise, not sure which…


Thanksgiving worked out fine, even with all the people there. The cooking was spread around, so that not too great a burden landed on any one family. It was fun to see all my relatives that showed up, difficult when I am in Alaska.

Hope you recover from the ordeal. Sometimes family events are anything but cordial and relaxed. In recent years it has been better in my family due to various reasons.

Got home late last night. I don't recover very fast any more from loss of sleep and extended travel. Expect that will take me a number of days.


----------



## dbhost

*Dave builds a Thien Trash can cyclone separator shelf.*

The long promised video on the Thien trash can cyclone separator buiid is here and done. I kind of forgot I shot this footage…






The install video is coming in the next couple of days. I already have it mostly edited down. Just need to put the ending credits on… I figured I needed to get this one out first though!





View on YouTube


----------



## dbhost

*Dave installs the Thien trash can cyclone separator shelf.*

As promised, the video for the install of the shelf for the Thien trash can cyclone separator. It is now in place and gives me room for getting other stuff out of the way!





View on YouTube


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Dave installs the Thien trash can cyclone separator shelf.*
> 
> As promised, the video for the install of the shelf for the Thien trash can cyclone separator. It is now in place and gives me room for getting other stuff out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Closet shelf brackets get used for a number of needs in my shop as well. Somehow, I ended up with a bunch of them, probably from the previous remodels, so I have no need to buy them. Looked like you were using reclaimed wood for the tray, something I would have done as well.

Impact drivers might make your driving screws a lot easier, but a drill with a clutch works pretty good in any case.

I have cut out all the pieces for the new mobile mount for the drill press, and I am putting it together. I will completely construct it minus the drawers and then mount the drill press on it. Then I will make drawers and install them at my leisure.

Have a good day…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Dave installs the Thien trash can cyclone separator shelf.*
> 
> As promised, the video for the install of the shelf for the Thien trash can cyclone separator. It is now in place and gives me room for getting other stuff out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I could have made L braces for it, but waned it done NOW. I am WAY behind in my work and need to catch up….

I whipped up just such an L bracket for my StarShower to mount it up in the tree so I can get the laser dots on the house instead of the tailgate of the truck! I managed to mount it up high enough I can't reach the motion buttion! Oops…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Dave installs the Thien trash can cyclone separator shelf.*
> 
> As promised, the video for the install of the shelf for the Thien trash can cyclone separator. It is now in place and gives me room for getting other stuff out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


I think I remember now why I have so many closet brackets. Before remodeling my den area my den was in a large bedroom with a fairly large closet. I used the closet for a bunch of computer related stuff, and put up about 6 shelves using closet brackets. They are relatively cheap, quick to install, and strong. I wouldn't apologize for using them, they just make good common sense. And you can remove them quite easily if your layout changes.

...and the layout changed, I removed them, saved them, and I now am slowly putting them back to use in various places.

Got most of the basic construction done on my DP mobile mount. Have to put in a shelf, that doubles as an additional piece of structural strength, and then trim it out with 1/8×3/4 inch pine stripping that I make myself. The trim strips prevent the edges of the plywood from delaminating, and in general absorb abuse very well. They are glued and pinned into place. I have never had one of the trim strips split, fall off, or fail at its protective duty.

Later….


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Dave installs the Thien trash can cyclone separator shelf.*
> 
> As promised, the video for the install of the shelf for the Thien trash can cyclone separator. It is now in place and gives me room for getting other stuff out of the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View on YouTube


Oddly enough, I whipped together a quick braced L bracket out of plywood yesterday to mount up on a lodgepole pine to mount my Starshower Motion to get it up off the ground and get the lights on the house instead of the lawn… I probably should have used this same method for the separator shelf… The shelves for the separator and shop vac are mostly to get them out of hte way. They see very little use with the wood shop having a full on dust collector, but I have drywall work going on so they will see use soon…

I had an issue with my DC ducting that I will cover in my next video, probably release that one tomorrow…


----------



## dbhost

*Dave explains how a Thien Cyclone Separator works. Sort of...*

In todays video, i explain how a Thien trash can cyclone separator fuctions. These things REALLY do work far better than you can imagine. I am considering doing a fresh build to fix some annoyances I have my my 55gal version (Too heavy) and have a build on video, so if I do go that route, I will publish it and link it here for you to enjoy…

A couple of changes to note. I made this video MUCH shorter than my last couple, and I am trying to improve the audio quality by using a separatoe audio recorder (Old smart phone with Sound recorder app, and a smart phone lavalier microphone). Still trying to get the hang of this… Also I know the shot shows mostly the trash can / separator. I didn't want to pull back and show the rest of the messy shop. Sorry…





View on YouTube


----------



## dbhost

*Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*

So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.

The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…

I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)

As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


----------



## abie

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


I dont visit sites without pictures.


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


Maybe you ought to make a map, or directions, to find things under that table… (-:

Sanding an filling the DP mobile base. Should be done today, with any luck.

Otherwise, fairly quiet around here, until Christmas comes…

Later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…





> I dont visit sites without pictures.
> 
> - abie


Okay, here's a pic of me in the shop…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…





> Maybe you ought to make a map, or directions, to find things under that table… (-:
> 
> Sanding an filling the DP mobile base. Should be done today, with any luck.
> 
> Otherwise, fairly quiet around here, until Christmas comes…
> 
> Later…
> 
> - Jim Bertelson


The totes are labelled. There are 5 of them.

#1. Table saw / router accessories.
#2. Drywall / paint tools and supplies.
#3. Electrical parts and supplies.
#4 and #5. Misc crud catchers. Must sort, and purge those soonest possible.

I am working shutdown this weekend, and have been tied up with issues with my elderly father in law all week. No shop time for Dave :-(. Or at least very little.

I will have some time tomorrow. I have to go through the shop with a trash bag and collect up the stuff that needs to hit the recycling center. Plastic drone body (stupid tree!), metal cut offs that are too small to be useful, cardboard etc… I should be ready to get some video work in Monday night, I have about 6 shoots planned, At least if I can get them done and ready prior to Christmas. Not much time to be done with them… They are, and not in this order.

#1. Using a hand riveter. (Your discussion of the screws made me give rivets serious consideration).
#2. Where's that thing? A place for everything, and everything in its place… maybe?
#3. Harbor Freight texture gun mud prep, use, and cleanup.
#4. Long term owners review of Harbor Freight mobile bases. The good, the bad, and the ugly.
#5. Drill Master 18V cordless drill Vs large auger bits. Who will win?
#6. Happy Hanukkah, and Merry Christmas 2016 from Dave's Workshop! (Yes, I will be in a Santa Hat!).


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


You sound busy, too busy.

Regarding rivets, if you are using them in a place where no maintenance is ever likely, then fine. But the problem with DC ducts is that they occasionally, in my case rarely, get blocked. I remember clearing a blockage just once in the last seven years or so, but then it becomes a detective story, and you want to be able to disassemble things easily.

Gave my hands and wrists a rest yesterday. I detected some overuse symptoms with the sanding of the DP mobile base. I will probably get back at it today. I spent yesterday doing some programming for hobby stuff, and trimming the Christmas tree.

Later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


Once I get the next video up with the demo I am planning on doing the rivets and serviceability of them will become very clear they're not quite as permanent as you would think they are. It's a little something I learned working in an automotive Trim Shop back in college years ago.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Wow, space under the table saw is full up already!*
> 
> So I got busy with jamming the stuff that belongs in the totes, and playing Tetris with fitting it in underneath the table saw extension wing.
> 
> The week has been interesting with family and the holidays coming up, lots of planning, lots of sleepless nights getting stuff done. VERY little shop time…
> 
> I have several new videos I need to work on, but the holidays and work are killing my free time. (I get to work a shutdown this weekend woo hoo!)
> 
> As soon as the holidays are over, I am planning on finishing up my networking / structured wiring. Will post a video on that. LOTS of cable management work to do there, more drywall, plenty of paint….. Mostly busy work…


Well, I skipped ahead to Video #5. Just seemed like the most fun, and able to get done with the shop being a mess… Not published yet though…

Got the Christmas message prepped and scheduled to drop at midnight Friday…


----------



## dbhost

*Oh crud. And junk, and debris. Time to clean up again!*

You might have noticed I don't post up a lot of stuff on my projects lately. There are some good, and not so good reasons for that. The good reason is that one of my bigger projects lately has been dealing with security improvements that I don't want advertised online, but suffice to say I have far more protection than *********************************** neighbors with guns in a pretty decent neighborhood at this point.

The bad reasons are…
#1. Many of my projects haven't been for me. We are hopping like crazy helping family that got hammered by Hurricane Harvey.
#2. Health struggles. My weight continues to be a big problem for me. And the side effects are causing real issues. Most notably sciatica which is hindering me more than I would care for… I am starting to consider, but my wife is 100% against it, a bariatric procedure. I have to do something. The big problem because of the whole insurance thing, I have had to switch primary care docs 4 times in the last 3 years. So my doc doesn't really have a history on what we have tried, and surgery is the first recommendation I get. If I could go back 4 docs ago, they had me on a plan that was working…. Oh well… Do what I can.
#3. Many of my projects are in partial states of completion due to shifting priorities. Mostly hers, not mine…

So my plan for the weekend, assuming my plans don't get changed for me are…

#1. Finish painting the end pieces of the wainscotting so that I can install, and finish painting up. I did find out that my paint absolutely needs a primer, but okay no biggie… 
#2. Finish cutting the top for the candle stand, and level up the legs.

Next phase will be pre-stain the bottom of the top for the candle stand so I can assemble it.

Then clean up. Including dismantling the following for the component lumber.

1 pallet my wife insisted I pick up.
1 oak dresser, that is made from 4" ish stock, that is glued with insufficient glue. (It is literally falling apart).

I need to take my oil change catch pan to the auto parts house to empty it, and then finish cleaning the shop.

I do have an area unfortunately where the oil pan spilled on the shop floor. I need to get that cleaned up and gone.

My structured wiring project is being changed by my wife as her brother mentioned about the exposed wall mount rack. She doesn't understand the design, or purpose behind it. If she has me move it where she wants it to go, I will HAVE to mount my router somewhere more central, where it can likely be seen in the living room…

And of course home projects, lots of home projects… We are picking up flooring a box at a time as we can afford it. Again, her idea, not mine. I am going to have to skin the slab with leveler, lay down a vapor barrier, then subfloor, THEN the hardwood she wants, which means all the existing tile needs to go since it is right on the slab and nowhere near thick enough, doors trimmed, all the moldings reworked, etc…

Have I mentioned that I love my wife, but HATE it when she spends time with her sister, or Pinterest?


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Oh crud. And junk, and debris. Time to clean up again!*
> 
> You might have noticed I don't post up a lot of stuff on my projects lately. There are some good, and not so good reasons for that. The good reason is that one of my bigger projects lately has been dealing with security improvements that I don't want advertised online, but suffice to say I have far more protection than *********************************** neighbors with guns in a pretty decent neighborhood at this point.
> 
> The bad reasons are…
> #1. Many of my projects haven't been for me. We are hopping like crazy helping family that got hammered by Hurricane Harvey.
> #2. Health struggles. My weight continues to be a big problem for me. And the side effects are causing real issues. Most notably sciatica which is hindering me more than I would care for… I am starting to consider, but my wife is 100% against it, a bariatric procedure. I have to do something. The big problem because of the whole insurance thing, I have had to switch primary care docs 4 times in the last 3 years. So my doc doesn't really have a history on what we have tried, and surgery is the first recommendation I get. If I could go back 4 docs ago, they had me on a plan that was working…. Oh well… Do what I can.
> #3. Many of my projects are in partial states of completion due to shifting priorities. Mostly hers, not mine…
> 
> So my plan for the weekend, assuming my plans don't get changed for me are…
> 
> #1. Finish painting the end pieces of the wainscotting so that I can install, and finish painting up. I did find out that my paint absolutely needs a primer, but okay no biggie…
> #2. Finish cutting the top for the candle stand, and level up the legs.
> 
> Next phase will be pre-stain the bottom of the top for the candle stand so I can assemble it.
> 
> Then clean up. Including dismantling the following for the component lumber.
> 
> 1 pallet my wife insisted I pick up.
> 1 oak dresser, that is made from 4" ish stock, that is glued with insufficient glue. (It is literally falling apart).
> 
> I need to take my oil change catch pan to the auto parts house to empty it, and then finish cleaning the shop.
> 
> I do have an area unfortunately where the oil pan spilled on the shop floor. I need to get that cleaned up and gone.
> 
> My structured wiring project is being changed by my wife as her brother mentioned about the exposed wall mount rack. She doesn't understand the design, or purpose behind it. If she has me move it where she wants it to go, I will HAVE to mount my router somewhere more central, where it can likely be seen in the living room…
> 
> And of course home projects, lots of home projects… We are picking up flooring a box at a time as we can afford it. Again, her idea, not mine. I am going to have to skin the slab with leveler, lay down a vapor barrier, then subfloor, THEN the hardwood she wants, which means all the existing tile needs to go since it is right on the slab and nowhere near thick enough, doors trimmed, all the moldings reworked, etc…
> 
> Have I mentioned that I love my wife, but HATE it when she spends time with her sister, or Pinterest?


I'll send you a PM tomorrow, busy tonight…


----------



## jbertelson

dbhost said:


> *Oh crud. And junk, and debris. Time to clean up again!*
> 
> You might have noticed I don't post up a lot of stuff on my projects lately. There are some good, and not so good reasons for that. The good reason is that one of my bigger projects lately has been dealing with security improvements that I don't want advertised online, but suffice to say I have far more protection than *********************************** neighbors with guns in a pretty decent neighborhood at this point.
> 
> The bad reasons are…
> #1. Many of my projects haven't been for me. We are hopping like crazy helping family that got hammered by Hurricane Harvey.
> #2. Health struggles. My weight continues to be a big problem for me. And the side effects are causing real issues. Most notably sciatica which is hindering me more than I would care for… I am starting to consider, but my wife is 100% against it, a bariatric procedure. I have to do something. The big problem because of the whole insurance thing, I have had to switch primary care docs 4 times in the last 3 years. So my doc doesn't really have a history on what we have tried, and surgery is the first recommendation I get. If I could go back 4 docs ago, they had me on a plan that was working…. Oh well… Do what I can.
> #3. Many of my projects are in partial states of completion due to shifting priorities. Mostly hers, not mine…
> 
> So my plan for the weekend, assuming my plans don't get changed for me are…
> 
> #1. Finish painting the end pieces of the wainscotting so that I can install, and finish painting up. I did find out that my paint absolutely needs a primer, but okay no biggie…
> #2. Finish cutting the top for the candle stand, and level up the legs.
> 
> Next phase will be pre-stain the bottom of the top for the candle stand so I can assemble it.
> 
> Then clean up. Including dismantling the following for the component lumber.
> 
> 1 pallet my wife insisted I pick up.
> 1 oak dresser, that is made from 4" ish stock, that is glued with insufficient glue. (It is literally falling apart).
> 
> I need to take my oil change catch pan to the auto parts house to empty it, and then finish cleaning the shop.
> 
> I do have an area unfortunately where the oil pan spilled on the shop floor. I need to get that cleaned up and gone.
> 
> My structured wiring project is being changed by my wife as her brother mentioned about the exposed wall mount rack. She doesn't understand the design, or purpose behind it. If she has me move it where she wants it to go, I will HAVE to mount my router somewhere more central, where it can likely be seen in the living room…
> 
> And of course home projects, lots of home projects… We are picking up flooring a box at a time as we can afford it. Again, her idea, not mine. I am going to have to skin the slab with leveler, lay down a vapor barrier, then subfloor, THEN the hardwood she wants, which means all the existing tile needs to go since it is right on the slab and nowhere near thick enough, doors trimmed, all the moldings reworked, etc…
> 
> Have I mentioned that I love my wife, but HATE it when she spends time with her sister, or Pinterest?


Sent you a PM.

About refinishing, and repair… I have had enough of it for awhile. The following was done for my handicapped stepdaughter's new condo. For all practical purposes I am her father. She calls me Dad, has never known another Dad, and I act like one.

I built an inexpensive full size pine dining room table, and I repaired and refinished 4 chairs we bought on Craig's List. We were gifted two end tables that I repaired and refinished, and we had a coffee table that I repaired and refinished.

Gad zooks. I never want to see another paint brush or piece of sandpaper!!!... (-:

I am here in La Conner WA. Right now I am alone for 5 days. My wife and a friend have gone to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands (near to here and Seattle). They took our van and caught the ferry at Anacortes. They are at a spinning conference for 5 days. They get teaching and insights into various aspect of spinning yarn. You know, like with spinning wheels. They both have electronic motorized compact spinners, and Sherie also took along a more traditional spinning wheel.

Here in La Conner our electronics, including cameras, security system, hard wired internet, and wireless are all centralized in a closet, and mounted on the wall. In Anchorage, things are not so centralized, although most of it is in my study, with the router, cable modem, and a switch all sitting visible in a bookshelf. More akin to your rack mounted stuff. If you have the room, and you don't need frequent access, the gear is nice to have in a closet or some such. But frankly, at home, I like it in view so that I can monitor it and access it when I need to.

I just upgraded all the gear at home to gigabyte since my old computer has that capability. I recently upgraded the C:\ drive 256 gig solid state hard drive on that computer to a terabyte. It is 7 years old, but has the Intel Extreme Processor (6 cores, with automatic overclocking on demand), 24 gig of memory, couple of video cards, etc. So it just keeps on humming along. Great computer from Falcon Northwest.

Thankfully, my wife doesn't care what I do in my study, and the in-laws are not obtrusive. The one we see the most, from Dallas, is a techie, and has been quite helpful when around.

OK, got to run a bunch of errands. Hang in there, and don't let the in-laws get you down… (-: Maybe it is time to claim some household space as your own, appearance be damned…

Later…


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Oh crud. And junk, and debris. Time to clean up again!*
> 
> You might have noticed I don't post up a lot of stuff on my projects lately. There are some good, and not so good reasons for that. The good reason is that one of my bigger projects lately has been dealing with security improvements that I don't want advertised online, but suffice to say I have far more protection than *********************************** neighbors with guns in a pretty decent neighborhood at this point.
> 
> The bad reasons are…
> #1. Many of my projects haven't been for me. We are hopping like crazy helping family that got hammered by Hurricane Harvey.
> #2. Health struggles. My weight continues to be a big problem for me. And the side effects are causing real issues. Most notably sciatica which is hindering me more than I would care for… I am starting to consider, but my wife is 100% against it, a bariatric procedure. I have to do something. The big problem because of the whole insurance thing, I have had to switch primary care docs 4 times in the last 3 years. So my doc doesn't really have a history on what we have tried, and surgery is the first recommendation I get. If I could go back 4 docs ago, they had me on a plan that was working…. Oh well… Do what I can.
> #3. Many of my projects are in partial states of completion due to shifting priorities. Mostly hers, not mine…
> 
> So my plan for the weekend, assuming my plans don't get changed for me are…
> 
> #1. Finish painting the end pieces of the wainscotting so that I can install, and finish painting up. I did find out that my paint absolutely needs a primer, but okay no biggie…
> #2. Finish cutting the top for the candle stand, and level up the legs.
> 
> Next phase will be pre-stain the bottom of the top for the candle stand so I can assemble it.
> 
> Then clean up. Including dismantling the following for the component lumber.
> 
> 1 pallet my wife insisted I pick up.
> 1 oak dresser, that is made from 4" ish stock, that is glued with insufficient glue. (It is literally falling apart).
> 
> I need to take my oil change catch pan to the auto parts house to empty it, and then finish cleaning the shop.
> 
> I do have an area unfortunately where the oil pan spilled on the shop floor. I need to get that cleaned up and gone.
> 
> My structured wiring project is being changed by my wife as her brother mentioned about the exposed wall mount rack. She doesn't understand the design, or purpose behind it. If she has me move it where she wants it to go, I will HAVE to mount my router somewhere more central, where it can likely be seen in the living room…
> 
> And of course home projects, lots of home projects… We are picking up flooring a box at a time as we can afford it. Again, her idea, not mine. I am going to have to skin the slab with leveler, lay down a vapor barrier, then subfloor, THEN the hardwood she wants, which means all the existing tile needs to go since it is right on the slab and nowhere near thick enough, doors trimmed, all the moldings reworked, etc…
> 
> Have I mentioned that I love my wife, but HATE it when she spends time with her sister, or Pinterest?


LOL… It's funny. It's not like I haven't been busy. But I am NOT going to publish online any details of my security system etc… Nor any of the info on handling care of elderly relatives.

I have Wainscotting I am installing in the main bathroom even though my SIL (real estate broker) is fussing that it is going to look old. Meh, whatever…. It makes sense in this space… And I am not selling any time soon. There will be videos on that shortly. (one is in the queue ready to go, the other has already been shot just needs to be edited and published).


----------



## dbhost

*A project after a long hiatus. Lathe / tool storage bench.*

So I've been elbows deep, still am really, into remodelling my home. On a very tight budget. 2018 was the year from just south of heaven if you catch the drift, with many losses of life for those we loved. 20 funerals of friends and family in one year, several months of hospitalization for my wife, and a layoff to boot to which the job has not be replaced.

So throughout all of this, this is an immediate follow up to the end of 2017 with Hurricane Harvey and all the damage it did to friends and family.

Some of that damage included wiping out 50 year old cabinets, however much of the wood drawers were utouched, so they sit in my garage waiting for a project. And my Central Machinery 34706 still sits on its OEM and very lackluster base with non existent storage aside from a simple shelf I put between the stretchers.

Looking through my lumber pile, I have figured I have more than enough 2×6 lumber to build the top, I am figuring on a simple 2×4 frame, with corner braces to preclude racking, and a very simple plywood side to mount the drawer slides to.

Mind you, I am aiming 100% for function, and 0% for cosmetics. The idea is to have a stack of 3 high 2 wide drawers under the lathe to house my lathe tools and supplies.

You see my shop right now is an absolute mess because, well honestly everything that is uncosmetic involved in the home remodel, my wife keeps shoving into the shop and mostly on the floor and my workbench. It will honestly take me at least a month of weekends to get it cleaned up and workable. Given that info. and the remaining work on the remodels which is mostly doing floor paint, finishing up trim paint, and doing a backsplash, I figure nothing will be done on it before January. So I guess this will be my new years 2020 resolution build.


----------



## dbhost

*Trying to undo the neglect. Shop projects. *

In one of my recent blog posts, I talked about stepping away from, well pretty much everything to try to keep my head screwed on in the right position after life handed me a poop sandwich. LOTS of things ended up neglected, not the least of which, my workshop, and in turn house projects as I just can't find stuff.

So this week has been one of cleaning, sorting, and putting away.

I have literally found sockets, wrenches, saws, sanders etc… that I thought were lost for good.

My small parts organizers are now not only organized, but I freed up easily 1/3 of my total drawer space by putting matching items together where they belong.

I am starting to actually see the top of the workbench now!

I grabbed a pnuematic hose ferrule crimper from Amazon, and a box of Ferrules for 3/8" ID hose and went to shorten my jumper hose between the air compressor and the regulator / dryer / oil separator rig, only to find out that just because the print says fits 3/8" ID hose, does not mean it fits the OD of a given hose!

Returned the too small ferrules, ordered ones to fit the next size up hose. Waiting for delivery.

Pending delivery of a Wen 3403 impeller to replace the puny one on my Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector. I wanted a Rikon impeller, but alas, they appear to be unobtanium, and the list price for the Wen was actually reasonable.

I know I never should have let it get anywhere near this bad, but it feels good to be making progress.

And I had a weird item break. My fridge. The evaporator fan is NOT working. So I got a replacement, emptied the fridge out, let the ice dam that builds up around evaporators with no airflow melt, and now I get to take the unplugged fridge interior apart, and fish out that fan and replace it…


----------



## dbhost

*Continuing the disaster removal. More on the fridge and dust collection.*

So I'm continuing with my shop cleanup, this is no small task. I'm not going to use any diagnostic words for the sttae I was in that led up to the neglect, but it was not a happy place. and even little things were a massive chore, now I have massive chores because I let the little things slide… Do NOT do that…

Anyway, where was I?

Oh yeah, the dust collection upgrades.

Been watching a LOT of youtube videos from guys with fancier equipment than mine testing the amps, and airflow before and after various HF DC upgrades. And I am happy to say inrush current is no different, although running amps measured do go up, they are still WELL within spec of the motor.

The mods that seemed to have the biggest net plus for air CFM and in mercury in the DC are upsizing the impeller, either Wen, or Rikon seem to be quite effective, and upsizing the inlet from 5" to 6".

There is a large enough 6" flange available to fit the HF DC availalble on Amazon, but it needs the mounting holes drilled. No biggie. Just mark, and drill…

So definately staying iwth the plan to upsize the inlet to 6", and for now use a 6×4x4 DC Y, and short jumpers to get to the 4" upper and lower mains.

Going into the new shop, I will definately go with 6" main, If possible under the floor, and run a branch for for where 4" overhead is needed. Notably the blade guard on the table saw / router table fence, and workbench.

I went to swap out the noisy then stopped evaporator fan in my fridge, only to find out of the 2 possible part #s for my model, I got the wrong one. Have to order a new one. This means the fridge will be down until Tuesday or Wednesday. NOT great for Thanksgiving for sure.

Good thing I have good ice chests…


----------



## dbhost

*Preparing for the dedicated shop building, a listing of pending projects and tool changes.*

I am going to be moving from a shared 18×20 8' ceiling garage workshop, and am building a 10×20 8' celing dedicated workshop building, with lumber storage under a roof extension sort of a covered padio along the 20' length.

In order to accomodate that I have a good number of projects that need to be done in order to make everything work well, including modifications to existing tools, and / or replacing existing tools.

First and foremost. The miter saw I own is a Chicago Electric 12" slider. The rear tube slide mechanism more than doubles the depth / footprint of a non slider. To be able to make the miter saw work with the space, AND keep a 12" sliding miter saws capacities, I will be purchasing a Metabo HPT Compact double bevel 12" sliding miter saw. C12RH2S. Not the cheapest, not the most expensive saw out there. But with the compact FRONT slide tube mechanism, the footprint is no different than a non slide 12" miter saw, plus I gain Metabo / Hitachi build quality, AND double bevel capability. And even though Hitachi / Metabo does make a nice blade, I will be carrying over my Diablo from the Chicago Electric. I am no fan of El Diablo himself, but I love the blades bearing the name…

Second. My benchtop jointer, a Sunhill 6-1/8" model, often isn't quite enough when prepping boards I am prepping from resawn firewood, or suburban harvest lumber. A.K.A. neighbors dropping a tree, particularly Pecan I am interested in, if good enough size hunks hit the curb I will snag them, wand them for metal, and go after resawing in the bandsaw, then processing through… Wide bed width benchtop jointers are on the market now, and some of them are getting really good reviews, I am leaning toward the Wahuda 10". I sometimes work stock over 8", but never go over 10", and still want to be able to store the jointer on my tool stacker.

My Central Machinery bandsaw as mentioned in my last blog post, has been hot rodded. Not necessarily for small space, but it does jam in a LOT of function into the space it uses. The mods to this bandsaw are Grizzly G0555 tension release, Carter Cobra Coil, Accura roller bearing guides, wheel brush, Craftsman universal band saw fence that I am in process of drilling the rail for direct bolt on, and tapping the holes for bolts to preclude slippage of the rail. A Harbor Freight mobile base, and a 4" dust port at the lower blade guide. Pending upgrades include replace the tires with urethane tires, and I am updating the dust port with 2 2.5" ports. 1 on the lower guides, and 1 at the bottom of the lower wheel guard.

I plan on building a proper miter saw / bench tool / storage bench. I.E. line up the table for the mortiser to the table top as well as the miter saw, and allow all bench tools to be secured to the bench.

I am in process building a lathe storage / ballast bench, utilizing 4 recovered hardwood drawers from hurricane Harvey. My wife wants it to be a pretty cabinet, I know it NEEDS to be heavy and solid. Redesign in order. Not thrilled by this, but I get it. Honestly the drawers are not great, but they came from family so I am kind of obligated to find a use for it.

I have strruggled over the years with the fact I have a floor model drill press instead of a bench top. I have found several designs for roll over storage cabinets that kind of wrap around the column. I am looking to store my hand drills in their blow molded cases. Yes I am one of those weirdos that likes keeping power tools in cases to keep them in good shape when not in use. So a regular 3/8 drill, a 1/2" hammer drill, 2 large boxes of forstner bits, and a number of various sizes of drill bits, screw bits etc….

Lastly, my Ryobi BT3100 is outfitted with the wide table kit, and I have built and use a heavy table top with router table / insert on it. This makes the saw huge. I have 2 options. #1 remove the wide table kit and return the saw to the standard rails configuration, and cut down the top so that the router table / Bench Dog router plate fits and works well on the stock rails. OR… Design and build a storage cabinet / workstation that encloses the router for dust collection, and provides for storage of table saw, and router accessories, and including storage for hand saws and their accessories as well.

As mentioned at the top of this post, everything here is in an effort to provide function and storage in as small of a space as possible.


----------



## dbhost

*Should I tell my wife what she got me for Christmas?*

So my wife hasn't worked for over 3 years now, and we are on my income solely. I was left with instruction to take advantage of Black Friday and get myself something for Christmas.

I know it sounds odd, but truth be told. I don't want gifts of things from her. I want time doing cool stuff… To that end she is getting some appropriate cool / cold weather clothes, so we can finally go camping in the fall / winter when it is perfect weather for it in Texas…. But I digress…

I have a pretty well situated shop, although there are a few way more than we should be spending these days items I would love, but I have been eyeballing a Rapidair setup for my shop. Mostly because I don't want to just run everything in hoses.

Amazon has admittedly a cheap knockoff setup that is missing the aluminum outlet blocks, but DOES have elbows that have screw holes. My thought here is to use the elbows and a simple wooden T to make outlet blocks of a sort.

The setup, and my shop are pretty simple, especially since I am a one man shop and I have a hose reel…

#1 . First tee will branch off, and I will use one of the MPT / Push to connect adapters and connect directly to the hose reel, eliminating the current rubber hose, and its associated leaks.
#2. Second tee will branch off, and travel down the dust collection line that goes over the workbench. I will keep the coil hose close at hand with that one.
#3. Third tee will branch off, and have an outlet at the man door into the house. This will allow me quick access to a compressed air connection I can use in the house during the remnant of our remodel.
#4. The last leg of the run will go between the garage doors, and provide me access to compressed air out in the driveway.

Yes I know this system is a little bit redundant if not overkill considering I have the overhead hose reel, but extra outlets are never a bad thing, and honestly, my main use is for more durable piping between the compressor manifold and the hose reel, everything else is just cake.

FWIW, the rig is going to end up with the 29 gallon compressor being moved to the new shop, the 8 gallon compressor and current dryer / filter / regulator rig (Central Pnuematic) will stay put in the garage for auto work.

For the new standalone shop I am adding one of these dryer / regulator gizmos.

The compressed air pipe system is a cheap one honestly, but again, if it does the job I want reliably, I don't care…

Anyway this is the one I got. Or, well, technically 2, and a 10 pack of 1/2" push to connect x 1/4 MPT fittings.


----------



## EricFai

dbhost said:


> *Should I tell my wife what she got me for Christmas?*
> 
> So my wife hasn't worked for over 3 years now, and we are on my income solely. I was left with instruction to take advantage of Black Friday and get myself something for Christmas.
> 
> I know it sounds odd, but truth be told. I don't want gifts of things from her. I want time doing cool stuff… To that end she is getting some appropriate cool / cold weather clothes, so we can finally go camping in the fall / winter when it is perfect weather for it in Texas…. But I digress…
> 
> I have a pretty well situated shop, although there are a few way more than we should be spending these days items I would love, but I have been eyeballing a Rapidair setup for my shop. Mostly because I don't want to just run everything in hoses.
> 
> Amazon has admittedly a cheap knockoff setup that is missing the aluminum outlet blocks, but DOES have elbows that have screw holes. My thought here is to use the elbows and a simple wooden T to make outlet blocks of a sort.
> 
> The setup, and my shop are pretty simple, especially since I am a one man shop and I have a hose reel…
> 
> #1 . First tee will branch off, and I will use one of the MPT / Push to connect adapters and connect directly to the hose reel, eliminating the current rubber hose, and its associated leaks.
> #2. Second tee will branch off, and travel down the dust collection line that goes over the workbench. I will keep the coil hose close at hand with that one.
> #3. Third tee will branch off, and have an outlet at the man door into the house. This will allow me quick access to a compressed air connection I can use in the house during the remnant of our remodel.
> #4. The last leg of the run will go between the garage doors, and provide me access to compressed air out in the driveway.
> 
> Yes I know this system is a little bit redundant if not overkill considering I have the overhead hose reel, but extra outlets are never a bad thing, and honestly, my main use is for more durable piping between the compressor manifold and the hose reel, everything else is just cake.
> 
> FWIW, the rig is going to end up with the 29 gallon compressor being moved to the new shop, the 8 gallon compressor and current dryer / filter / regulator rig (Central Pnuematic) will stay put in the garage for auto work.
> 
> For the new standalone shop I am adding one of these dryer / regulator gizmos.
> 
> The compressed air pipe system is a cheap one honestly, but again, if it does the job I want reliably, I don't care…
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got. Or, well, technically 2, and a 10 pack of 1/2" push to connect x 1/4 MPT fittings.


A hard air line is a wonderful thing to have in the shop. I have been thinking about one in mine, with 3 drops to connect to.

Go and tell her you got an amazing deal.


----------



## pottz

dbhost said:


> *Should I tell my wife what she got me for Christmas?*
> 
> So my wife hasn't worked for over 3 years now, and we are on my income solely. I was left with instruction to take advantage of Black Friday and get myself something for Christmas.
> 
> I know it sounds odd, but truth be told. I don't want gifts of things from her. I want time doing cool stuff… To that end she is getting some appropriate cool / cold weather clothes, so we can finally go camping in the fall / winter when it is perfect weather for it in Texas…. But I digress…
> 
> I have a pretty well situated shop, although there are a few way more than we should be spending these days items I would love, but I have been eyeballing a Rapidair setup for my shop. Mostly because I don't want to just run everything in hoses.
> 
> Amazon has admittedly a cheap knockoff setup that is missing the aluminum outlet blocks, but DOES have elbows that have screw holes. My thought here is to use the elbows and a simple wooden T to make outlet blocks of a sort.
> 
> The setup, and my shop are pretty simple, especially since I am a one man shop and I have a hose reel…
> 
> #1 . First tee will branch off, and I will use one of the MPT / Push to connect adapters and connect directly to the hose reel, eliminating the current rubber hose, and its associated leaks.
> #2. Second tee will branch off, and travel down the dust collection line that goes over the workbench. I will keep the coil hose close at hand with that one.
> #3. Third tee will branch off, and have an outlet at the man door into the house. This will allow me quick access to a compressed air connection I can use in the house during the remnant of our remodel.
> #4. The last leg of the run will go between the garage doors, and provide me access to compressed air out in the driveway.
> 
> Yes I know this system is a little bit redundant if not overkill considering I have the overhead hose reel, but extra outlets are never a bad thing, and honestly, my main use is for more durable piping between the compressor manifold and the hose reel, everything else is just cake.
> 
> FWIW, the rig is going to end up with the 29 gallon compressor being moved to the new shop, the 8 gallon compressor and current dryer / filter / regulator rig (Central Pnuematic) will stay put in the garage for auto work.
> 
> For the new standalone shop I am adding one of these dryer / regulator gizmos.
> 
> The compressed air pipe system is a cheap one honestly, but again, if it does the job I want reliably, I don't care…
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got. Or, well, technically 2, and a 10 pack of 1/2" push to connect x 1/4 MPT fittings.


thats the way to go,ive got the whole shop with several air outlets and two hose reels.overkill maybe but ive always got a connection near me.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Should I tell my wife what she got me for Christmas?*
> 
> So my wife hasn't worked for over 3 years now, and we are on my income solely. I was left with instruction to take advantage of Black Friday and get myself something for Christmas.
> 
> I know it sounds odd, but truth be told. I don't want gifts of things from her. I want time doing cool stuff… To that end she is getting some appropriate cool / cold weather clothes, so we can finally go camping in the fall / winter when it is perfect weather for it in Texas…. But I digress…
> 
> I have a pretty well situated shop, although there are a few way more than we should be spending these days items I would love, but I have been eyeballing a Rapidair setup for my shop. Mostly because I don't want to just run everything in hoses.
> 
> Amazon has admittedly a cheap knockoff setup that is missing the aluminum outlet blocks, but DOES have elbows that have screw holes. My thought here is to use the elbows and a simple wooden T to make outlet blocks of a sort.
> 
> The setup, and my shop are pretty simple, especially since I am a one man shop and I have a hose reel…
> 
> #1 . First tee will branch off, and I will use one of the MPT / Push to connect adapters and connect directly to the hose reel, eliminating the current rubber hose, and its associated leaks.
> #2. Second tee will branch off, and travel down the dust collection line that goes over the workbench. I will keep the coil hose close at hand with that one.
> #3. Third tee will branch off, and have an outlet at the man door into the house. This will allow me quick access to a compressed air connection I can use in the house during the remnant of our remodel.
> #4. The last leg of the run will go between the garage doors, and provide me access to compressed air out in the driveway.
> 
> Yes I know this system is a little bit redundant if not overkill considering I have the overhead hose reel, but extra outlets are never a bad thing, and honestly, my main use is for more durable piping between the compressor manifold and the hose reel, everything else is just cake.
> 
> FWIW, the rig is going to end up with the 29 gallon compressor being moved to the new shop, the 8 gallon compressor and current dryer / filter / regulator rig (Central Pnuematic) will stay put in the garage for auto work.
> 
> For the new standalone shop I am adding one of these dryer / regulator gizmos.
> 
> The compressed air pipe system is a cheap one honestly, but again, if it does the job I want reliably, I don't care…
> 
> Anyway this is the one I got. Or, well, technically 2, and a 10 pack of 1/2" push to connect x 1/4 MPT fittings.


Mind you, It's not rapidaire, but a knockoff system, and it didn't include the aluminum outlet blocks. I figure I can mill something out of wood to accomodate an outlet mount / coupler.

They were so inexpensive though, that I figured I couldn't lose. I grabbed 2 kits, which should provide me with more than enough material to do my NOW implementation, and my upcoming new shop build implementation without having to rip the existing out. Although odds are better than good I will move the 29 gallon compressor to the new shop. Auto repair can make do with the 8 gallon unit…


----------



## dbhost

*Shop projects, tool upgrades in progress...*

This has taken far too many Amazon orders as I am trying to do something new, and use Heat shrink crimp connectors, and found standard crimpers are not up to the duty, and I ended up wasting too many terminals, but back to what I am talking about.

I have over the years, slowly but surely been upgrading certain inexpensive, at least relatively, or at least overly basic tools to upgrade their function. I am approaching the final, I hope, state of at least 2 of those tools.

#1. My Harbor Freight / Central Machinery #32208 14" 4 speed 1HP woodworking bandsaw. This was a sub $300.00 when I bought it new (it's that old now) saw that to get the features I have swapped in would have easily cost me $1,500.00 for a comparable Grizzly. Now this has come with a cost for sure.

The mods so far, have been.

-A. Central Machinery riser block kit. No longer available, and super happy I got it. VERY good item, huge improvement in fuction.

-B. Accura roller bearing blade guides. This is a full lower replacement assembly, and an upper yoke replacement, so it is not the micro adjustable version.

-C. Craftsman Professional universal bandsaw fence. I have tapped the table itself, and drilled the fence rails to allow permanent mounting eliminating the goofy C clamps. It works okay, not super great. REALLY wish I had spent the funds on a Grizzly resaw fence.

-D. Grizzly G0555 tension release assembly update.

-E. Carter Cobra Coil

-F. Carter wheel brush.

-G. MLCS 9072 safety paddle switch. I was always uncomfortable with the OE switch location. The MLCS switch mounts on the post same as the Grizzly, this is where the switch SHOULD be. Cable routing for the relocation is handled via some leftover Wiremold and some cable loop clips.

-H. Harbor Freight Mobile Base. Needs paint by now as it has been on concrete right next to the water softener for too long.

-I. Upgraded dust collection port from 1.25" worthless at lower blade guide, to 4". In process to replace 4" with 2 @ 2.5" ports. One at lower blade guide, and 1 at lower left hand corner of lower blade guard, connected via 2.5" hose and 4×2.5×2.5 wye.

-I. My spies at the north pole are telling me that Santa is bringing me Brand unknown, and unimportant, Urethane 14" bandsaw tires. The install will likely be in early January.

My Harbor Freight 2HP green dust collector, which was model #97869, I have done or am doing the following upgrades.

#1. Wynn 35a .5 micron pleated cartridge filter.

#2. Wen 3403-22 Turbofan (Impeller) upgrade.

#3. I had a 55 gallon drum based, side inlet Thien separator that was killing CFM but doing an amazing job at separating chips and fine dust from the DC. After much hand wringing I pulled it completely out, and replaced it with a Bill Pentz recommended Neutral Vane using LCHIEN @ sawdustzone.org template. This puts collection back into the lower bag, but reportedly from more active users than me, keeps the filter clean enough to only require biannual blowdowns. I can do that…

More elvish spies report that Santa is allegedly bringing admittedly an off brand, but a copy of a Rapiadaire system to hard plumb my shop compressed air. Which is great because the hoses tend to crack and leak toward the plumbing connections and I am doing what I can to stop the leaks!

I am collecting materials needed to do the build / complete the builds for the following.

#1. Lathe ballast / storage bench. My wife wants it pretty. I don't care on this one. SO 4×4s and 2×4s it is! I will be adding a set of salvaged drawers to hold various lathe tools. Measurements are done, 2×4s for the top butcher block glue up have been planed, and sawn ready for glue.

#2. Complete the build of the drawers for the miter saw bench. This is NOT meant to be pretty either. This will be very basic through doweled butt joints. I am looking at just banging this together quickly, not pretty. Once the workbench and table saw are freed up from the mess that is my shop junk, I will rip and then cross cut the pieces, and get after assembly Once done, I should be able to call the miter saw bench done.

#3. Drill Press rolling storage cabinet. This is a design that will be modded from woodsmithshop designs. I want mine to be wider, but I digress. This will be made "Pretty" using proper face frames, drawer fronts, and doors. I will likely make raised panel drawer front / doors just to get the practice in. I am working on drawing up the design and coming up with a cutlist for the plywood cabinet, and the walnut trim / doors / drawer fronts.

#4. Table saw storage cabinet / mobile base. I have a Ryobi BT3100 table saw with a stock stand, and a shop made VERY basic mobile base, a wide table kit that has a pretty nice router table with Bench Dog router plate. I plan on taking ou the wide table kit, cutting down the shop made top that has the router table built in. A basic cabinet taking the entire space under the saw / height the stock stand tok, with a footprint matching the rails, with drawers, and open shelves. This will be an area to store blades, dadoes, wrenches, throat plates, featherboards, router bits etc… An upper box to enclose the router and facilitate below table dust collection will be added.

The idea behind this all is to buy back effectively wasted space, and improving shop storage and usability.

I have also spent an unusally large amount of time, and am still doing the research, but it looks like 6" duct is what I will be going with for the DC…. I am hoping to be able to use complete 5' sections to avoid having to cut anything so that hte migration to the new shop building will be, if you don't mind the pun, seamless…

This is what years of not doing what I need to in my shop as I got my head screwed back on straight looks like. Incompleted projects left undone, combined with neglect. At least I am enjoying this again…


----------



## dbhost

*Continuing the cleanup and redesign. Time in Sketchup...*

With the direction Trimble is going with Sketchup, I need to get off of that product and probably go with Blender, but boy that is a learning curve! But I digress.

I spent some time with Sketchup this evening, and found that…

#1. If I park the air compressor in its own weather protective enclosure outside.
#2. If the auto repair tools, lawn and garden, camping gear, and otherwise NOT woodworking tools are kept in the garage.
#3. If I finish the miter saw / mortiser / storage / workbench.
#4. If I complete the lathe ballast storage bench.

I can literally fit everything in at 10×20 shop building, and actually end up with way more room for my fat behind and projects than I currently have in the current shop. When I look at what is in there, I literally have an 18×20 space that is consumed by at least 50% stuff that has nothing to do with woodworking, and my well thought out storage projects are only 1/2 done.

It is looking like I can put the drill press, lathe, and dust collector along the back wall, with an AC unit above the lathe. Then the outer wall can house the Mortiser, sliding miter saw, and storaage / workbench. The bandsaw can nest in the corner by the far end of that wall by the front door.

Opposite wall can house the tool stacker, clamp racks, and my folding wall storage boxes with my hand tools

Middle of the floor can be used with the table saw on a mobile base to clear room if need be.

And lastly, I should still have plenty of wall to attach a folding workbench / assembly table that can be sized up to act as outfeed support for the table saw…

I am still moving things around in Sketchup, but that is what it is looking like so far…


----------



## sras

dbhost said:


> *Continuing the cleanup and redesign. Time in Sketchup...*
> 
> With the direction Trimble is going with Sketchup, I need to get off of that product and probably go with Blender, but boy that is a learning curve! But I digress.
> 
> I spent some time with Sketchup this evening, and found that…
> 
> #1. If I park the air compressor in its own weather protective enclosure outside.
> #2. If the auto repair tools, lawn and garden, camping gear, and otherwise NOT woodworking tools are kept in the garage.
> #3. If I finish the miter saw / mortiser / storage / workbench.
> #4. If I complete the lathe ballast storage bench.
> 
> I can literally fit everything in at 10×20 shop building, and actually end up with way more room for my fat behind and projects than I currently have in the current shop. When I look at what is in there, I literally have an 18×20 space that is consumed by at least 50% stuff that has nothing to do with woodworking, and my well thought out storage projects are only 1/2 done.
> 
> It is looking like I can put the drill press, lathe, and dust collector along the back wall, with an AC unit above the lathe. Then the outer wall can house the Mortiser, sliding miter saw, and storaage / workbench. The bandsaw can nest in the corner by the far end of that wall by the front door.
> 
> Opposite wall can house the tool stacker, clamp racks, and my folding wall storage boxes with my hand tools
> 
> Middle of the floor can be used with the table saw on a mobile base to clear room if need be.
> 
> And lastly, I should still have plenty of wall to attach a folding workbench / assembly table that can be sized up to act as outfeed support for the table saw…
> 
> I am still moving things around in Sketchup, but that is what it is looking like so far…


A few years ago I started ejecting non- woodworking items from my shop. Most of them I put there myself.

I gained a lot of shelf space.

Even now I still find things that don't belong in my shop.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Continuing the cleanup and redesign. Time in Sketchup...*
> 
> With the direction Trimble is going with Sketchup, I need to get off of that product and probably go with Blender, but boy that is a learning curve! But I digress.
> 
> I spent some time with Sketchup this evening, and found that…
> 
> #1. If I park the air compressor in its own weather protective enclosure outside.
> #2. If the auto repair tools, lawn and garden, camping gear, and otherwise NOT woodworking tools are kept in the garage.
> #3. If I finish the miter saw / mortiser / storage / workbench.
> #4. If I complete the lathe ballast storage bench.
> 
> I can literally fit everything in at 10×20 shop building, and actually end up with way more room for my fat behind and projects than I currently have in the current shop. When I look at what is in there, I literally have an 18×20 space that is consumed by at least 50% stuff that has nothing to do with woodworking, and my well thought out storage projects are only 1/2 done.
> 
> It is looking like I can put the drill press, lathe, and dust collector along the back wall, with an AC unit above the lathe. Then the outer wall can house the Mortiser, sliding miter saw, and storaage / workbench. The bandsaw can nest in the corner by the far end of that wall by the front door.
> 
> Opposite wall can house the tool stacker, clamp racks, and my folding wall storage boxes with my hand tools
> 
> Middle of the floor can be used with the table saw on a mobile base to clear room if need be.
> 
> And lastly, I should still have plenty of wall to attach a folding workbench / assembly table that can be sized up to act as outfeed support for the table saw…
> 
> I am still moving things around in Sketchup, but that is what it is looking like so far…





> A few years ago I started ejecting non- woodworking items from my shop. Most of them I put there myself.
> 
> I gained a lot of shelf space.
> 
> Even now I still find things that don t belong in my shop.
> 
> - sras


I could probably do better by doing that and just putting up a smaller storage shed in the yard… Something to consider… However the organization / storage projects will improve space utilization either in the garage workshop or out in a shed…


----------



## dbhost

*Straightening out the lumpy bumpy dust collection trip... Step 1 intake.*

In an effort ot make my dust collection more efficient, I am going with the philosopy of bumpy roads / hoses make cars / dusty air move slower.

In that vein, I had a 2.5 foot segment of 5" ribbed hose connecting the 5×4x4 Y splitter to my dust collector. I made a quick and dirty run to Home Depot for a couple of adjustable 5" elbows that I set more or less to 45 degrees, and a segment of 5" split duct. I cut the duct to 24" since Home Depot only had 5' segments of split duct. Quadruple measurement and marking, and some quick work with the oscillating multi tool and I now have a 24" and a 36", ish, segments.

Installed it all up, taped it up.

For what it's worth, YES I know where I am against the wall isn't right. I am waiting for some U clamps before i fix the angle and permanently attach that.

So far the mods to the DC system have been…

HF 2HP DC.
Wynn 35a filter kit.
Wen 12" impeller.
Bill Pentz type Neutral Vane.
Smoothed inlet tubing.

My next step which is what the U clamps are for is to move the lower 4" run to right to just below the 5×4x4 splitter where a 45 will dump straight out, and remove large sections of unnneeded 4" DWV, and flex hose.


----------



## dbhost

*Bang, bang, banging together some quick and dirty drawers. I need to get this done.*

My shop cleanup is coming to a standstill because storage is still / always a problem. I need to get the drawers I have material for DONE.

My drawer design is super stupid simple, and should have been done years ago, but the case of lazy fell on my butt…

Simply 3/4 plywood base that slides in / out in a 3/4 dado of sorts made from 3/4 runners screwed and glued to the carcass. Distances ended up being a bit tight every time the wood swells. So I need to take the belt sander and sand down the mating edges.

Nex a drawer front gets screwed and glued to the base plate. Yeah fancy right?

Lastly the remaining 3 sides of the box, that need to be cut to size presently are to be, well cut to size, and then guess what? You got it, glued and screwed.

Simple, cheap pulls to be affixed, move on to the next.

That's it. No fancy joinery, no bothering to make it pretty, not even going to bother with fancy slides.

But for some reason I have been myopic on getting my table saw cleaned off enough to use it to finish the drawers.

I'm done waiting. I am going to fish through my cutoffs, grab the circular saw, and size up the sides and backs, and get at least the top 2 drawers of the 6 needed done.

May end up going to HD to get another sheet of 3/4, get them to cut it down to make the drawer bottoms for the other 4.

I gotta get this done, I need the places to store stuff!


----------



## EricFai

dbhost said:


> *Bang, bang, banging together some quick and dirty drawers. I need to get this done.*
> 
> My shop cleanup is coming to a standstill because storage is still / always a problem. I need to get the drawers I have material for DONE.
> 
> My drawer design is super stupid simple, and should have been done years ago, but the case of lazy fell on my butt…
> 
> Simply 3/4 plywood base that slides in / out in a 3/4 dado of sorts made from 3/4 runners screwed and glued to the carcass. Distances ended up being a bit tight every time the wood swells. So I need to take the belt sander and sand down the mating edges.
> 
> Nex a drawer front gets screwed and glued to the base plate. Yeah fancy right?
> 
> Lastly the remaining 3 sides of the box, that need to be cut to size presently are to be, well cut to size, and then guess what? You got it, glued and screwed.
> 
> Simple, cheap pulls to be affixed, move on to the next.
> 
> That's it. No fancy joinery, no bothering to make it pretty, not even going to bother with fancy slides.
> 
> But for some reason I have been myopic on getting my table saw cleaned off enough to use it to finish the drawers.
> 
> I'm done waiting. I am going to fish through my cutoffs, grab the circular saw, and size up the sides and backs, and get at least the top 2 drawers of the 6 needed done.
> 
> May end up going to HD to get another sheet of 3/4, get them to cut it down to make the drawer bottoms for the other 4.
> 
> I gotta get this done, I need the places to store stuff!


Shop organization is always a good thing. Been in the process myself, drawers and cabinet.


----------



## dbhost

*My hopes for progress in 2022*

Not going to call it new years resolutions. Those always go to the wayside for me before January 2nd.

So how about my hopes, plans, and positive actions for my shop, and projects for 2022.

What do I want to be certain I get done?

#1. Finish cleaning the shop. I am making progress, but some days feels like 2 steps forward, 3 steps back.

#2. Finish the project of straightening out the curves, and massively reducing the amount of flex hose used in my dust collection system.

#3. Add a Thien Baffle to the separator ring of my HF DC along iwth the neutral vane.

#4. Install my urethane bandsaw tires. And finish building the resaw fence.

#5. Finish building the drawers for the miter saw cabinet.

#6. Upgrade the lighting from T12 flourescent to LEDs. I plan on using double ended ballast bypass bulbs not replacing the entire fixture. Doing this for a purpose. I do NOT like ANY Of the LED shop light fixtures I have seen, particularly their flush mount options. If I stick with my current fixtures, I am happy with those mounts…

#7. Build a proper queen bed frame for the guest room. The roller frame that is in there now is extremely annoying!

#8. Finish refurbing the curb find kitchen island. Get new hinges, better pulls, sand it down and restain it, urethane it, call it good…

#9. Build high mount bookshelf for home office / studio / music room. Need a place for my tab / sheet music books.

#10. Install the compressed air piping system, including moving the overhead hose reel to between the overhead door tracks.

IF FUNDS MAKE THEMSELVES AVAILABLE….

#11. Build 2 flip top tool stands to move my bench top tools onto.

#12. I am sure my wife will add on tto this list…

So that's my list of to do for 2022.

What's yours?


----------



## dbhost

*Compressed air piping system done! Whew!*

As mentioned in a prior post somehwere, I received an inexpensive Chinese knockoff of the Rapidaire 1/2 compressed air piping system. While it lacked the aluminum oulet blocks of the Rapidaire, it DID feature a LOT more of the push to connect tubing fittings.

My intention was to be able to plumb my shop for compressed air, front to back. Most notably moving the Central Pnuematic automatic hose reel from the back of the shop just forward of theAir compressor, to the front of the shop to the space between the overhead door tracks on the celiing.

I wanted 1 outlet at the back of the shop right by the compressor, the hose reel obviously, AND an outlet on either side of the left side overhead door as the right side is really inaccessible the way I have the shop set up.

Well in my setup, I replaced old, cracking, dried up and flexed awfully funny rubber hose.

The kit I used was the Bigatur Air Piping System 1/2". https://amzn.to/3HvP8Dd

There were too few of the 1/4" Male pipe threaded push to connect fittings, so I bought a cheap bag of 10 of those… https://amzn.to/32N5855

The 2 outlet blocks used up front are Primefit 3/8 Push To Connect outlet blocks. https://amzn.to/3313v3h

I outfitted them with 1/4" ball valves as dump valves to drain the lines. https://amzn.to/31m0w58

These were in my shop inventory already, but I had 3/8 to 1/4 NPT brass bushings used aplenty of the outlet blocks as I didn't expect the 3/8" thread size on the block, and the 1/4" thread size on all the fittings like an idiot. https://amzn.to/3JEo32A

The back side had a 1/4 FPT hole that needed to be used, or plugged, I opted for plugging with brass plugs. I already had these in my shop inventory. https://amzn.to/3EPMN4o

More from my shop inventory was the brass nipples to make the connection to the quick connects. https://amzn.to/3mOsa2j

While I could have used the steel quick connects from the kit, I opted to use the brass quick connects from my pre existing and formerly pulled out Central Pnuematic pieces.

The install was pretty straight forward.

#1. Remove quick connect pieces from between the air compressor, and the inlet side of the regulator / dryer / filter / manifold assembly. 
#2. Thread on the male push to connect fittings, cut tube to fit, and assemble the tube to the fittings. Reclaim the quick connects. 
#3. Move the Central Pneumatic retratcing hose reel. This took some effort doing it as a one man job. It is doable, but not super easy. 
#4. Remove quick connects from hose formerly plumbed to hose reeel, and output side of previously mentioned manifold. The manifold has 2 inputs, and 2 outputs. The inputs have one way check valves to prevent bleed back or hammering between compressors. I have a 29 and an 8 gallon Central Pnuematic compressor delivering around 12 CFM at 90 PSI, and around 16 CFM at 40 PSI which is more than enough for my purposes.. The second outlet side of the manifold is fitted with a Central Pneumatic quick connect. 
#5. Add threaded fitting, plumb the first run form the outlet up the wall to the ceiling, make the 90, and shoot accross the ceiling, over the dust collection duct, and to the hose reel, a T at the hose reel, and then a tight 90 at the input of the reel. 
#6. Continue from the T at the hose reel to the front wall, 90 to go down the wall, to a T, drop down between the doors to the first outlet. Whcih got outfitted with one of the take out brass disconnects.
#7. Other side of the T gets run across the front of the wall / ceiling over the overhead door to the wall, where a quick 90 goes down the wall, to the remaining outlet block.

Once it was all set up, I took a bottle of soapy water, pressurized the system to 90 PSI, and went around and leak tested every single mating piece / joint.

I still have some tidy up work to do to tighten the tubing up to the ceiling, but for the most part, it is a DONE DEAL.

Oh yeah, pics…

The compressor connection.










The manifold / regulator / filter / dryer assembly.










Hopefully a decent pic of the first 90 connector how it makes the bend etc…










The new home for the hose reel, and the plumbing connections to and from it.










The outlet block between the walls. No sense in showing 2 of the same things…










NEXT PROJECT PLEASE!


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Compressed air piping system done! Whew!*
> 
> As mentioned in a prior post somehwere, I received an inexpensive Chinese knockoff of the Rapidaire 1/2 compressed air piping system. While it lacked the aluminum oulet blocks of the Rapidaire, it DID feature a LOT more of the push to connect tubing fittings.
> 
> My intention was to be able to plumb my shop for compressed air, front to back. Most notably moving the Central Pnuematic automatic hose reel from the back of the shop just forward of theAir compressor, to the front of the shop to the space between the overhead door tracks on the celiing.
> 
> I wanted 1 outlet at the back of the shop right by the compressor, the hose reel obviously, AND an outlet on either side of the left side overhead door as the right side is really inaccessible the way I have the shop set up.
> 
> Well in my setup, I replaced old, cracking, dried up and flexed awfully funny rubber hose.
> 
> The kit I used was the Bigatur Air Piping System 1/2". https://amzn.to/3HvP8Dd
> 
> There were too few of the 1/4" Male pipe threaded push to connect fittings, so I bought a cheap bag of 10 of those… https://amzn.to/32N5855
> 
> The 2 outlet blocks used up front are Primefit 3/8 Push To Connect outlet blocks. https://amzn.to/3313v3h
> 
> I outfitted them with 1/4" ball valves as dump valves to drain the lines. https://amzn.to/31m0w58
> 
> These were in my shop inventory already, but I had 3/8 to 1/4 NPT brass bushings used aplenty of the outlet blocks as I didn't expect the 3/8" thread size on the block, and the 1/4" thread size on all the fittings like an idiot. https://amzn.to/3JEo32A
> 
> The back side had a 1/4 FPT hole that needed to be used, or plugged, I opted for plugging with brass plugs. I already had these in my shop inventory. https://amzn.to/3EPMN4o
> 
> More from my shop inventory was the brass nipples to make the connection to the quick connects. https://amzn.to/3mOsa2j
> 
> While I could have used the steel quick connects from the kit, I opted to use the brass quick connects from my pre existing and formerly pulled out Central Pnuematic pieces.
> 
> The install was pretty straight forward.
> 
> #1. Remove quick connect pieces from between the air compressor, and the inlet side of the regulator / dryer / filter / manifold assembly.
> #2. Thread on the male push to connect fittings, cut tube to fit, and assemble the tube to the fittings. Reclaim the quick connects.
> #3. Move the Central Pneumatic retratcing hose reel. This took some effort doing it as a one man job. It is doable, but not super easy.
> #4. Remove quick connects from hose formerly plumbed to hose reeel, and output side of previously mentioned manifold. The manifold has 2 inputs, and 2 outputs. The inputs have one way check valves to prevent bleed back or hammering between compressors. I have a 29 and an 8 gallon Central Pnuematic compressor delivering around 12 CFM at 90 PSI, and around 16 CFM at 40 PSI which is more than enough for my purposes.. The second outlet side of the manifold is fitted with a Central Pneumatic quick connect.
> #5. Add threaded fitting, plumb the first run form the outlet up the wall to the ceiling, make the 90, and shoot accross the ceiling, over the dust collection duct, and to the hose reel, a T at the hose reel, and then a tight 90 at the input of the reel.
> #6. Continue from the T at the hose reel to the front wall, 90 to go down the wall, to a T, drop down between the doors to the first outlet. Whcih got outfitted with one of the take out brass disconnects.
> #7. Other side of the T gets run across the front of the wall / ceiling over the overhead door to the wall, where a quick 90 goes down the wall, to the remaining outlet block.
> 
> Once it was all set up, I took a bottle of soapy water, pressurized the system to 90 PSI, and went around and leak tested every single mating piece / joint.
> 
> I still have some tidy up work to do to tighten the tubing up to the ceiling, but for the most part, it is a DONE DEAL.
> 
> Oh yeah, pics…
> 
> The compressor connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The manifold / regulator / filter / dryer assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully a decent pic of the first 90 connector how it makes the bend etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new home for the hose reel, and the plumbing connections to and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outlet block between the walls. No sense in showing 2 of the same things…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT PROJECT PLEASE!


If anyone is interested in seeing the blog post with photos of the finished system, please take a look at my blogger page.

https://www.daves-workshop.com/2022/01/i-finally-finished-my-compressed-air.html


----------



## dbhost

*Slappin' mayo on a sandwich. A.K.A. wood glue woes...*

Okay the title is stupid, bear with me a few moments please…

My journey back into the shop after a few years due to a variety of issues, some admittedly I will refer to as emotional, just couldn't get my stuff together after going through a year of extreme loss. If you are a rock and roll fan, think of the year Neal Peart had in I think it was 1997, and multiply that by about 10 times… , Maybe not quite so close, but pretty close…

Anyway the other issue has been continued degeneration of my spine due to heredity, honestly my weight, and traumatic injury.

I need to stay active, while avoiding picking up, and twising with heavy things.

Thus the tool stacker tool organizer I had used for the past decade and a half was no longer going to cut the mustard, huh, another condiment reference. Maybe I'm ready for dinner?

Anyway, I decided to salvage the 18×24 3/4 plywood boards the tools are mounted on, and design / build some flip top tool stands. Very basic design. 2×4 side frames with half lap joinery, which honestly was too quickly and sloppily, but effectively done at the bandsaw, too many screws, and a bit pf plyywood.

The tool mounts / rotating assembly would be a sandwich of sorts of the 2 tool mount boards with a sandwich of 3/4" plywood in between. A piece of 1/2" ID PVC acts as a bushing and 1/2" all thread as a retainer and axle, but I am getting ahead of myself…

So to keep the bolts for the machines from turning in their recesses, I had to back fill them. And I didn't have enough epoxy. So I did the next best thing. I grabbed into the dust bag for the DC, and the glue bottle and created a, well… wood filler of sawdust and glue to create a void filler of sorts. Let it cure up, sanded it down, and then went to town on the glue up.

So between the sandwich pieces, or rotating assembly pieces, including the bolt head recesses, I managed to go through about 2/3 of a 32oz bottle of Gorilla wood glue.

Now mind you I am using Gorilla because I couldn't get Titebond II, which is NOW back in stock… But something I wanted to mention…

Is it just me, or does Gorilla wood glue spread on thicker than Titebond? I just can not skim a thin layer and feel confident I actually have glue there!

Also working time with GG wood glue is WAY shrot compared to Titebond II…

I am going back to Home Depot this weekend and buying another gallon of TB II!


----------



## HowardAppel

dbhost said:


> *Slappin' mayo on a sandwich. A.K.A. wood glue woes...*
> 
> Okay the title is stupid, bear with me a few moments please…
> 
> My journey back into the shop after a few years due to a variety of issues, some admittedly I will refer to as emotional, just couldn't get my stuff together after going through a year of extreme loss. If you are a rock and roll fan, think of the year Neal Peart had in I think it was 1997, and multiply that by about 10 times… , Maybe not quite so close, but pretty close…
> 
> Anyway the other issue has been continued degeneration of my spine due to heredity, honestly my weight, and traumatic injury.
> 
> I need to stay active, while avoiding picking up, and twising with heavy things.
> 
> Thus the tool stacker tool organizer I had used for the past decade and a half was no longer going to cut the mustard, huh, another condiment reference. Maybe I'm ready for dinner?
> 
> Anyway, I decided to salvage the 18×24 3/4 plywood boards the tools are mounted on, and design / build some flip top tool stands. Very basic design. 2×4 side frames with half lap joinery, which honestly was too quickly and sloppily, but effectively done at the bandsaw, too many screws, and a bit pf plyywood.
> 
> The tool mounts / rotating assembly would be a sandwich of sorts of the 2 tool mount boards with a sandwich of 3/4" plywood in between. A piece of 1/2" ID PVC acts as a bushing and 1/2" all thread as a retainer and axle, but I am getting ahead of myself…
> 
> So to keep the bolts for the machines from turning in their recesses, I had to back fill them. And I didn't have enough epoxy. So I did the next best thing. I grabbed into the dust bag for the DC, and the glue bottle and created a, well… wood filler of sawdust and glue to create a void filler of sorts. Let it cure up, sanded it down, and then went to town on the glue up.
> 
> So between the sandwich pieces, or rotating assembly pieces, including the bolt head recesses, I managed to go through about 2/3 of a 32oz bottle of Gorilla wood glue.
> 
> Now mind you I am using Gorilla because I couldn't get Titebond II, which is NOW back in stock… But something I wanted to mention…
> 
> Is it just me, or does Gorilla wood glue spread on thicker than Titebond? I just can not skim a thin layer and feel confident I actually have glue there!
> 
> Also working time with GG wood glue is WAY shrot compared to Titebond II…
> 
> I am going back to Home Depot this weekend and buying another gallon of TB II!


As a fellow orthopedic sufferer (two knee replacements, C4-5-6 fusion, L1-5 laminectomy, and semi-annual radiotherapy, so far), I sympathize. I also have really good drugs.

Not a big fan of Gorilla Glue. Keep fighting and stay safe my friend.


----------



## dbhost

dbhost said:


> *Slappin' mayo on a sandwich. A.K.A. wood glue woes...*
> 
> Okay the title is stupid, bear with me a few moments please…
> 
> My journey back into the shop after a few years due to a variety of issues, some admittedly I will refer to as emotional, just couldn't get my stuff together after going through a year of extreme loss. If you are a rock and roll fan, think of the year Neal Peart had in I think it was 1997, and multiply that by about 10 times… , Maybe not quite so close, but pretty close…
> 
> Anyway the other issue has been continued degeneration of my spine due to heredity, honestly my weight, and traumatic injury.
> 
> I need to stay active, while avoiding picking up, and twising with heavy things.
> 
> Thus the tool stacker tool organizer I had used for the past decade and a half was no longer going to cut the mustard, huh, another condiment reference. Maybe I'm ready for dinner?
> 
> Anyway, I decided to salvage the 18×24 3/4 plywood boards the tools are mounted on, and design / build some flip top tool stands. Very basic design. 2×4 side frames with half lap joinery, which honestly was too quickly and sloppily, but effectively done at the bandsaw, too many screws, and a bit pf plyywood.
> 
> The tool mounts / rotating assembly would be a sandwich of sorts of the 2 tool mount boards with a sandwich of 3/4" plywood in between. A piece of 1/2" ID PVC acts as a bushing and 1/2" all thread as a retainer and axle, but I am getting ahead of myself…
> 
> So to keep the bolts for the machines from turning in their recesses, I had to back fill them. And I didn't have enough epoxy. So I did the next best thing. I grabbed into the dust bag for the DC, and the glue bottle and created a, well… wood filler of sawdust and glue to create a void filler of sorts. Let it cure up, sanded it down, and then went to town on the glue up.
> 
> So between the sandwich pieces, or rotating assembly pieces, including the bolt head recesses, I managed to go through about 2/3 of a 32oz bottle of Gorilla wood glue.
> 
> Now mind you I am using Gorilla because I couldn't get Titebond II, which is NOW back in stock… But something I wanted to mention…
> 
> Is it just me, or does Gorilla wood glue spread on thicker than Titebond? I just can not skim a thin layer and feel confident I actually have glue there!
> 
> Also working time with GG wood glue is WAY shrot compared to Titebond II…
> 
> I am going back to Home Depot this weekend and buying another gallon of TB II!


Okay you are making me feel good about my little L2-5 degeneration and bad tendons / sciatica.

Getting older is NOT for wimps that's for sure!

The flip top stand is my solution, I hope to the lift / twist problem that bench top tools provide for the most part. I have 5 bench top tools at this time.

Flip top stand #1. The one I am currently working on as this is the heavy stuff.
#1. Sunhill SM150B 6-1/8" jointer. I know people fuss but it works well.
#2. Ryobi AP1301 13" planer. This was a valentines day gift from my wife, so not gonna upgrade until it smokes…

Flip top stand #2 will require more onboard storage for accessories, so it will wait a bit, mostly until I get more 2×4s and plywood… I am going to make this one with a begboard inset so I can use pegboard baskets on the side for holding teh accessories…
#3. Rigid oscillating edge belt / spindle sander EB4424
#4. Model number unknown, but old $25.00 Criagslist find Dremel 16" scroll saw that I next to never use

And on its own stand immediately to the left of the lathe..
#5. Ryobi 8" bench grinder with white oxide wheels, and Wolverine jig. I know everyone says get a low speed grinder, OneWay MFG recommended a full speed grinder when I set it up originally..










So yeah, trying to limit impact to the back. Oh and I have added those interlocking kids playroom squares as anti fatigue mats and they are a total blessing!


----------



## dbhost

*The green monster flip top tool stand video demo.*

For your perusal, the requested demo video of the flip top tool stand I just finished building from shop scraps.






Sorry, not sure how to embed video here…

The sites listed in Lumberjocks search to create the working embed links are no longer working.


----------



## dbhost

*I've been busy fixing mistakes, and making adjustments.*

So my shop needed a LOT of cleaning, and a bit of reconfiguration / adjustment.

Since day 1 even before I got any woodworking tools to speak of, I had the automotive stuff, and always wanted a plumbed compressed air system. I have the compressor, and had it plumbed, such as it was with a HF regulator / dryer / filter assembly, with ganged / dual compressor inputs / one way valves to prevent problems / feedback of pressure to the opposing compressor, yes I run 2 compressors when I just need more CFM, and out to dual outlets, a quick connect, and up and over, previously using hoses, to a Harbor Freight auto retracting hose reel.

Well for Christmas my lovely bride stepped into Santas boots and got me a Rapidaire knockoff system, and the misc parts to make it all come together as the bits and bobs were more or less on Black Friday sale, and, well budgets and all…

So I now have a 1/2" OD tubing plumbing system, set up with proper 3/8" MPT Milton Type V / M / A couplers, and full flow through the 3/8" ID at least not counting the air hose reel which is limited by the 1/4" MPT fittings for it and the hose, via 3/8" MPT x 1/2" push to connect fittings, and 2 of the outlet blocks with 3/8" dump valves, one block on each side of the right side overhead shop door.

The overhead hose reel got moved as well to between my overhead doors, and unlike MOST garages, mine is REALLY tight space wise up there, I had to be VERY careful with plumbing routing to avoid the air plumbing for the hose reel interfering with the door, or vice versa…

So that is done.

I am upgrading my DC ducting from 4" end to end. Well let me explain.

I had previously run a 55 gallon Thien side inlet separator. with 5" inlet and outlet The outlet was then conected to the OE HF 5×4x4 splitter which I have since accidentally broken. At least that was until I added a Wen impeller to my HF 2HP DC, and did some measurements of CFM with / without the separator, and discovered the CFM drop the separator caused. Out the Thien went, and instead I opted for a neutral vane as recommended by Bill Pentz' research documentation. The Neutral Vane is not quite as effective as the Thien separator, but a quick blowdown of the filter after use and anything that gets up to the filter gets knocked back down. And no performance hit that I can measure.

Well continuing with the research, I decided 6" mains were too big IMHO for a 2HP blower and yes there are a LOT of folks that will disagree. That's fine, but I am going for it anyway.

Well that means I have to tear out my old 4" mains, I am still going to use 4" branches though.

Well since shipping said my 5" stuff was supposed to be here already, I tore down / opened up the existing system, and wouldn't you know it, late delivery, and I needed to get stuff done… So right now my DC ducting is half apart, waiting for parts, and honestly the rest of the disassembly… Bleh… I basically have to make magic happen but in the mean time…

I already built one 2×4 and plywood flip top tool stand, and learned some lessons about what NOT to do, as in do not cut half laps on the band saw and expect them to be any good…

Well I am now in the building phase of stand #2. The side assemblies are in glue, and the weather is cold, so I have one of those oil filled radiator heaters turned on in the shop keeping it in the lower / mid 60s so the glue will set properly.

Tomorrow once the glue has cured fully, so after work not during my lunchtime, I am going to route a rabbet on the inside edge of one of the side panels. I am going to use that rabbet to accept a panel of pegboard. The pegboard will hold a couple of pegboard baskets for the bits and bobs as it were for the Rigid oscillating sander.

The entire purpose of these flip top stands is twofold. #1. Prevent me from having to haul them up / down and twist with something heavy every time I need to perform some operation with bench top tool X, Y, or Z…

The secondary purpose is for a potential move to a dedicated shed workshop will allow me to reconfigure the workspace, or move the work outdoors quickly if need be.

My old T12 flourescent lights were starting to eat tubes, the ballasts were going out, and I sure as sin wasn't going to replace flourescent ballasts! So I found a good option in T12 / T8 compatible double ended LED ballast bypass tubes on Amazon on a dirt cheap deal. The install went quickly on 7 fixtures and the amount of light they produce is insanely bright. I couldn't possibly be happier with the product with the exception of one tube, which Amazon gladly refunded quickly….

I personally do NOT like the purpose built LED fixtures, probably just me being old school, I KNOW the LEDs don't need a reflector, but I like the look, AND a reflector does partially provide a bit of tube protection and in a workshop tube protection is a very valuable thing!


----------



## dbhost

*HF 2HP DC mods and 5 inch mains.*

Anyone that has followed my forum participation over the years knows I am a bang for the buck sort of guy, and really not a big fan of the idea that you need to spend maximum funds before you can gain any sort of entry into whatever pursuit it is unless of course you are just aiming for status symbols.

In that vein I started out over a decade ago with a Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector, that I knew better than to try to run it with the stock filter bag, and added a Wynn cartridge filter for proper filtration. I ran it for a long time with a 55 gallon Thien separator, a 5" side inlet in a plastic barrel. It did a great job but really reduced the effectiveness of the dust collection itself, and was a nuisance trying to emtpy etc…

I had originally ducted my shop with 4" Sewer and Drain PVC piping, and a series of 4" full flow aluminum blast gates, from Peachtree USA if I remember back then correctly… Might have been Woodcraft who knows?

So after research, talking to other users etc… I made over the past few months some updates to my system to get the most out of it.

First off, the giant, heavy, hard to empty separator had to go. I fabricated and isntalled a Neutral Vane into the separator ring of the dust collector just under the cone, which allegedly gives and keeps a cycloninc action under the cone acting somewhat like a Thien separator, lots of the same concepts except no baffle to prevent scrubbing. Time will tell on that.

Secondly I learned early on of the pitifully small diameter impeller that was used in the Central Machinery 2HP dust collector. After looking at options, It appears that the Wen 3403 2HP dust collector, that has a full size but vanes going the opposite direction impeller on more or less the same motor, and with further research found the part number 3403-22 Turbofan, and the website to order it from, at around $35.00 delivered. All well and good. And the swap was easy as pie. Although I have heard of some issues with impeller flanges on the OE impellers on the newer gray models breaking off while pulling, no issue on my old green one….

Now the DC itself is modded, and now flows enough CFM that I cannot measure it with my anemometer. But I have a cheap anemometer, and what I can measure, if the losses through the Thien when temporarily put back in place, are as people state, I am pulling roughly 1400CFM, I will not make that claim though, I just don't know, lack the ability to test at the inlet.

HOWEVER, to get as full as possible flow from the end points, to the DC, I decided to pull out as much as possible of that 4" sewer and drain PVC, and run 5" snap lock duct, using what 5" fittings I can source up, mostly ABS pieces honestly intended for hose connections, pop rivets, and foil tape to make my connections.

I had a LOT of conversations trying to decide between 5 inch, and 6 inch. And it all boiled down to, 6 inch was pushing beyond really what the HF DC was capable of handling, and really would have been a barely passable solution, at least from the general consensus I can determine, with the HF DC if I had the intention to replace it with a 3HP or greater DC at some point, which I honestly don't.

5" however is a VERY strange size for dust collection, and if anything is a tiny bit small for the HF 2HP DC. But we don't have 5.5" ducting and fittings available, and i don't have a giant scale 3D printer to make them… So I went with what I felt was best in my situation. LOTS of people run the HF DC on 6" and it works well for them. I just wasn't comfortable pushing that far…

My mains are run 36" from the floor along the tool wall, and then up to and accross the ceiling to get overhead of the table saw, with a 4" table saw upper run, and a 4" run that goes right under the table saw / workbench top split off of the 5" at the router table wing / workbench end… Yes it poses a potential issue, I will work around it…

Anyway, some things I found out…

#1. My angle grinder, and Harbor Freight cutoff wheels are my best friends for cutting, quickly and at least somewhat cleanly, effectively nipples, or more like sleeves of 5" snaop lock to use as collars to connect the 5" ABS pieces.
#2. Just like the angle grinder, my cheap HF riveter, and box o rivets came in REALLY handy for making secure connections between pieces instead of using screws. Nothing for stringy stuff to snag on.
#3. The male / female connection ends are oriented backwards as it were, male / crimped ends of the sheet metal pieces pointed toward the DC to facilitate smoothest air flow.
#4. Crimped ends were hammered as smooth as needed to be in order to get them to slip over the ABS fittings.
#5. The best prices on components I used for the ducting were, Woodcraft for the Wood River 5" branch wyes at $13.00 each. Grizzly for the 5×4 cone reducers for $2.50 each, Home Depot for 5' joints of 5" snap lock duct for $10.98 each, and Home Depot for 5" adjustable sheet metal elbows for $4.98 each. Oh andI know I spent more but I bought the foil tape at Home Depot. Amazon had the same spool for $2.00 less, but if I order just that one item they delayed shipping for something stupid like 2 weeks. So Amazon lost that sale…

Where dust has to be pulled UP, or at the last leg to the machine, the duct size is dropped to 4" to increase velocity over volume, and then in the horizontals or where the dust / airflow goes DOWN it is all 5". I simply ran out of 5" ducting before i could make the last run to the miter saw bench. I think…

Anyway, here are the photos…

A straight on view of ABS branch wyes to show the difference in actual interior volume. A 4" x 2.5" next to a 5"x5" branch wye. Mathematically I believe there is a more than 50% increase in surface area of the opening.










The connection from the dust collector, where it veers over to meet the wall since the inlet is on the wrong side for my DC placement.









The first branches. The first wye shoots up the wall to the ceiling, where the duct goes over to the table saw and workbench, the second wye feeds the 5×4x4 that is used at the band saw picking up from the dual 2.5s under the table and a single 4" above. The 4" can be closed off independently from the 2.5s in case it is not needed. This uses a 5" and a 4" blast gate.









A bit further down, and out from behind the water softener I am forced to share shop space with, I have another branch wye, with a 4" reducer. This connection has since this pic been "sleeved" and was the connection that convinced me sleeving was necessary. Live and learn. This gives dust collection to my bench top tools on the flip top stands.










Another one of the branch wyes, and the last one on the lower run, is at the lathe, The lower branch pulls from the lathe via a shop made hood for turning, the other uses a too long hose to collect from the drill press. Still working on that… And yes, those joints have since been sleeved with 5" cutoffs, rivets and tape to seal it up.










And the overhead run goes diagonally accross to make the turn to the table saw and bench.










At the workbench a 4" sewer and drain drop was rigged, to drop, and run under the workbench. table top, and is attached to the workbench.










Lastly at the table saw, we drop with a 4" to provide dust collection to the Shark Guard blade guard, a port temporarily blocked off due to indecision provides for future access to go accross to the miter saw bench with 4" although I am consiering upsizing that.


----------



## dbhost

*Making up for lost time. Shop improvement projects.*

Those that are on my friends list know I laid low here, and honestly in the shop for 4, almost 5 years as I had some life struggles with the family. and then with me dealing with it. Simply put starting in 2016 close family members started ending up hospitalized, which wound up in 2018 my wife being long term hospitalized with stress related cardiac issues, and the two of us enduring the loss of 20 friends and family, both our Dads, one of her brothers, aunts, a niece etc…

I just wasn't there for a long time. But last fall I guess I kind of clicked back into place…

In the interim the shop suffered neglect, and honestly a bunhc of long term projects that just got put on hold.

Well again, something clicked back in place and it was time to get back with it.

So I now present to you a pictoral of the various projects and upgrades I have done to the shop and its equipment since about October of 2021.

I know I have shown the Harbor Freight dust collector fitted with the Wynn filter and the neutral vane is going to be VERY hard to photograph, but here is the Wen impeller during the install process. The install went super easy and was well worth the few bucks and little bit of time it took. What a HUGE difference in dust collector performance. No it is not in ClearVue territory but it picks up where the prior setup left a lot behind…









Next I installed the compressed air piping system that I got as a Christmas present. The manifold setup and filter / regulator / oil and water separators I have had for a while. The regulator diaphragm sprung a leak and sounded like a whoopie cushion, I found a replacement that works so I am keeping the Central Pnuematic regualtor / filter in place as it works well.









I also swapped out any fittings in the system that had 1/4" ID, and swapped in 3/8" ID for improved airflow, this meant swapping from Central Pnuematic fittings to Miltons. Worthwhile, but pricey… For now I have 2 of these outlet blocks. The only place I didn't upsize is because I couldn't, and that was at my Central Pnuematic hose reel.









While I did the install of the piping system, I moved the Central Pneumatic hose reel to the space between the overhead door tracks

I also converted all of the formerly T12 flourescent fixtures to LED ballast bypass tubes.

Also a larger project was the conversion from 4" dual runs to a single 5" main and 4" drops, this is resulting in a much better running system. Not sure how much of that is due to the Wen impeller or removal of the 55 gallon side inlet Thien separator though..










I resized to fit one of my sister in laws pullout spice drawers after she had to redo her kitchen due to Hurricane Harvey, this went under the extension wing of the BT3100 and serves to house my table saw accessories, jigs, and safety items like push blocks etc…


















The band saw recieved its long awaited upgrades. out went the Cool Blocks, in went the Accura roller bearing guides for a MUCH smoother and more stable operation. The upper guide holder for the Accura that houses the micro adjuster for the thrust bearing did NOT fit the Central Machinery band saw, but the yoke that holds the side bearings is a direct fit replacement for the yoke that holds the blocks, so that is how I handled the upper guide. Lower was a direct drop in. The MLCS safety power switch was installed and located on the post, which happened to be drilled perfectly for the mounting screws. I sacrificed an outdoor extension cord to get a sufficient cord for the task at hand. The lower factory dust port was replaced with a larger Jet 2.5" port, and an additional 2.5" port was added to the lower shroud, urethane tires were added but not pictured here, and of course the Kreg Precision Fence has been installed and tested…

And as Heaven as my witness, I have no clue where that miter gauge came from, but it can probably crawl back where it came from….

Of course the previous mods of the G0555 tensioner, riser block, wheel brush etc… are still there…


















The drawers and support tables / production stop rig for the miter saw bench / mortiser bench has been done, and now in use… Some minor adjustment to the right side table to get it to line up correctly with the mortiser as the table is 1/16 proud of hte mortiser table. Looks like honestly the mortiser needs to come up…


















The wall stacker was killing my back and making me not want to spend shop time working with my equipment, so I built this pair of flip top stands for my bench top tools









And if I have it right, this should be last for now, which was the sharpening station.


----------



## Redoak49

dbhost said:


> *Making up for lost time. Shop improvement projects.*
> 
> Those that are on my friends list know I laid low here, and honestly in the shop for 4, almost 5 years as I had some life struggles with the family. and then with me dealing with it. Simply put starting in 2016 close family members started ending up hospitalized, which wound up in 2018 my wife being long term hospitalized with stress related cardiac issues, and the two of us enduring the loss of 20 friends and family, both our Dads, one of her brothers, aunts, a niece etc…
> 
> I just wasn't there for a long time. But last fall I guess I kind of clicked back into place…
> 
> In the interim the shop suffered neglect, and honestly a bunhc of long term projects that just got put on hold.
> 
> Well again, something clicked back in place and it was time to get back with it.
> 
> So I now present to you a pictoral of the various projects and upgrades I have done to the shop and its equipment since about October of 2021.
> 
> I know I have shown the Harbor Freight dust collector fitted with the Wynn filter and the neutral vane is going to be VERY hard to photograph, but here is the Wen impeller during the install process. The install went super easy and was well worth the few bucks and little bit of time it took. What a HUGE difference in dust collector performance. No it is not in ClearVue territory but it picks up where the prior setup left a lot behind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I installed the compressed air piping system that I got as a Christmas present. The manifold setup and filter / regulator / oil and water separators I have had for a while. The regulator diaphragm sprung a leak and sounded like a whoopie cushion, I found a replacement that works so I am keeping the Central Pnuematic regualtor / filter in place as it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also swapped out any fittings in the system that had 1/4" ID, and swapped in 3/8" ID for improved airflow, this meant swapping from Central Pnuematic fittings to Miltons. Worthwhile, but pricey… For now I have 2 of these outlet blocks. The only place I didn't upsize is because I couldn't, and that was at my Central Pnuematic hose reel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I did the install of the piping system, I moved the Central Pneumatic hose reel to the space between the overhead door tracks
> 
> I also converted all of the formerly T12 flourescent fixtures to LED ballast bypass tubes.
> 
> Also a larger project was the conversion from 4" dual runs to a single 5" main and 4" drops, this is resulting in a much better running system. Not sure how much of that is due to the Wen impeller or removal of the 55 gallon side inlet Thien separator though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I resized to fit one of my sister in laws pullout spice drawers after she had to redo her kitchen due to Hurricane Harvey, this went under the extension wing of the BT3100 and serves to house my table saw accessories, jigs, and safety items like push blocks etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band saw recieved its long awaited upgrades. out went the Cool Blocks, in went the Accura roller bearing guides for a MUCH smoother and more stable operation. The upper guide holder for the Accura that houses the micro adjuster for the thrust bearing did NOT fit the Central Machinery band saw, but the yoke that holds the side bearings is a direct fit replacement for the yoke that holds the blocks, so that is how I handled the upper guide. Lower was a direct drop in. The MLCS safety power switch was installed and located on the post, which happened to be drilled perfectly for the mounting screws. I sacrificed an outdoor extension cord to get a sufficient cord for the task at hand. The lower factory dust port was replaced with a larger Jet 2.5" port, and an additional 2.5" port was added to the lower shroud, urethane tires were added but not pictured here, and of course the Kreg Precision Fence has been installed and tested…
> 
> And as Heaven as my witness, I have no clue where that miter gauge came from, but it can probably crawl back where it came from….
> 
> Of course the previous mods of the G0555 tensioner, riser block, wheel brush etc… are still there…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drawers and support tables / production stop rig for the miter saw bench / mortiser bench has been done, and now in use… Some minor adjustment to the right side table to get it to line up correctly with the mortiser as the table is 1/16 proud of hte mortiser table. Looks like honestly the mortiser needs to come up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall stacker was killing my back and making me not want to spend shop time working with my equipment, so I built this pair of flip top stands for my bench top tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I have it right, this should be last for now, which was the sharpening station.


Wow…looks really good.


----------

